# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Dites non aux OGM

## narutobaka

Bonjour  tous,

La Commission Europenne vient d'autoriser l'entre et la culture d'OGM en
Europe, contre le souhait des citoyens, et contre l'avis de plusieurs tats
Membres.
La gouvernance europenne nous permet de dposer une demande officielle
auprs de la Commission, pour peu qu'elle soit soutenue par un minimum d'1
million de citoyens europens. Aujourd'hui, et aprs 1 mois d'action,
Greenpeace et Avaaz ont russi  rassembler prs de 900.000 signatures.
Voici le lien vers la ptition : a vous prendra 30 secondes, nous laissera
peut-tre une chance d'obtenir un moratoire au niveau europen, d'viter
l'entre massive en Europe de cultures invasives (elles menacent la
biodiversit), potentiellement nocives pour notre sant (de nombreux avis
mdicaux mettent en garde contre les consquences de la consommation d'OGM),
potentiellement dangereuses pour l'indpendance conomique des agriculteurs
(les semences sont chres car brevetes, doivent tre rachetes chaque
anne, et demandent l'utilisation de produits spciaux disponibles
uniquement chez les semenciers).

http://www.greenpeace.org/internatio...on/EU-Petition

Merci!!
Et surtout, si vous soutenez cette initiative, faites passer le message

----------


## dams78

Je suis loin d'tre pour les OGM mais je suis toujours surpris par l'nergie qu'on dpense  les combattre alors qu' ct on ferme les yeux sur l'agriculture intensive  coup de pesticides!
Si au moins on militait pour une agriculture biologique...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je suis loin d'tre pour les OGM mais je suis toujours surpris par l'nergie qu'on dpense  les combattre alors qu' ct on ferme les yeux sur l'agriculture intensive  coup de pesticides!
> Si au moins on militait pour une agriculture biologique...


+1

Mais bon, faut bien commencer...

----------


## OWickerman

> Je suis loin d'tre pour les OGM mais je suis toujours surpris par l'nergie qu'on dpense  les combattre alors qu' ct on ferme les yeux sur l'agriculture intensive  coup de pesticides!
> Si au moins on militait pour une agriculture biologique...


Les OGM intensifient encore ce problme. La plupart sont des semences "RR" qui autorisent un pandage massif de dsherbant.

----------


## DoubleU

> ... d'viter l'entre massive en Europe de cultures invasives, *potentiellement* nocives pour notre sant, *potentiellement* dangereuses pour l'indpendance conomique des agriculteurs ...


Je n'ai pas spcialement d'avis sur la question, mais j'ai toujours autant de mal  me mobiliser  la vue d'arguments _potentiels_, quelque soit la cause.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je n'ai pas spcialement d'avis sur la question, mais j'ai toujours autant de mal  me mobiliser  la vue d'arguments _potentiels_, quelque soit la cause.


Les OGM sont modifis pour ne pas tre fertiles (pour que le paysan achte des semis tous les ans).
a devient une question thique, mais est-ce qu'on peut vraiment autoriser la cration de plantes striles ? (sans compter le risque de contagion)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je n'ai pas spcialement d'avis sur la question, mais j'ai toujours autant de mal  me mobiliser  la vue d'arguments _potentiels_, quelque soit la cause.


Personnellement, je ne dirais que c'est potentiellement dangereux pour la sant, mais plutt qu'il est impossible de prouver qu'il n'y a pas d'effet ngatif sur la sant et l'environnement  court, moyen et long terme ! a me suffit pour dire non !  ::ccool::

----------


## DoubleU

> Personnellement, je ne dirais que c'est potentiellement dangereux pour la sant, mais plutt qu'il est impossible de prouver qu'il n'y a pas d'effet ngatif sur la sant et l'environnement  court, moyen et long terme ! a me suffit pour dire non !


De mme que de dire qu'il y en a, non?

----------


## ManusDei

A court terme si, depuis 10 ans qu'il en est question, on a pas vu d'effet secondaire (mais faut avouer que c'est pas rpandu pour l'instant, donc a invalide un peu sur le court terme).

@DoubleU : C'est le concept du principe de prcaution, tant que tu ne peux pas quantifier le risque, tu interdits. (je sais que le "principe de prcaution" est appliqu n'importe comment et invoqu partout, mais l je pense t'en donner t'en donner une dfinition correcte).

----------


## zul

Encore une ptition anit-OGM par / pour des gens qui ne connaissent rien  la chose, et qui on peut / pas d'argument. Il faut sparer la problmatique OGM de la politique MOSENTO (qui eux sont des vrais *****  ::D: )

Le terme OGM a une consonnance bizarre  la base, pouvez vous identifier ce que c'est qu'un organisme "pur" ? Qui n'a jamais t modifi ? (par la mme, on pourrait remettre en cause les thories de l'volution, ou le fait que l'homme est selectionn / ananti  des "traits" de certaines espces pour qu'elles se prtent mieux  ces besoins ?).

Alors, on reprend avec un peu plus de rigueur :
  - certains OGM ont un gne de strilit, ce n'est pas une consquence intrasque des OGM (et les gens se plaindraient pas de dissmination si tous les OGM taient striles nn ?).
  - certains OGM sont rsistants  des forts pesticides, pour qu'on puisse arroser les champs de ces pesticides, et dtruire tout sauf les dites plantes. L encore, ce n'est pas une caractristique intrasque des OGM, mais de la politique Mosento et co
  - certaines plantes ont t modifi pour tre rsistants  certains insectes nuisibles, d'o une utilisation moindre de pesticide (Mais bt entre autre) (on trouvera d'autres problmes en cherchant un peu de ce mais)
  - ... (ad nauseum) (l'ide tant qu'on puisse donner tout un tas de proprits diffrentes)

----------


## DoubleU

Je sais bien que c'est ce fameux principe de prcaution qu'on met ici en avant, simplement, je trouve qu'il est un peu trop souvent utilis  tord et  travers, et  mon sens c'est le cas ici. 

J'ai l'impression que depuis quelques annes, il est systmatiquement brandit comme argument ultime (OGM, ondes tlphoniques, industrie pharmaceutique, etc...) et qu'il est souvent plus un frein au progrs technique qu'autre chose. 

Heureusement que nos grand parents ont t plus courageux que nous lorsqu'on leur a pour la premire fois prsent l'lectricit, l'automobile, la conqute spatiale, etc, etc..

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je sais bien que c'est ce fameux principe de prcaution qu'on met ici en avant, simplement, je trouve qu'il est un peu trop souvent utilis  tord et  travers, et  mon sens c'est le cas ici. 
> 
> J'ai l'impression que depuis quelques annes, il est systmatiquement brandit comme argument ultime (OGM, ondes tlphoniques, industrie pharmaceutique, etc...) et qu'il est souvent plus un frein au progrs technique qu'autre chose. 
> 
> Heureusement que nos grand parents ont t plus courageux que nous lorsqu'on leur a pour la premire fois prsent l'lectricit, l'automobile, la conqute spatiale, etc, etc..


et encore merci  nos anctres, pour, la bombe atomique, les dchets nuclaires, l'amiante, le tabac, ...  ::ccool::

----------


## dams78

> Je sais bien que c'est ce fameux principe de prcaution qu'on met ici en avant, simplement, je trouve qu'il est un peu trop souvent utilis  tord et  travers, et  mon sens c'est le cas ici. 
> 
> J'ai l'impression que depuis quelques annes, il est systmatiquement brandit comme argument ultime (OGM, ondes tlphoniques, industrie pharmaceutique, etc...) et qu'il est souvent plus un frein au progrs technique qu'autre chose. 
> 
> Heureusement que nos grand parents ont t plus courageux que nous lorsqu'on leur a pour la premire fois prsent l'lectricit, l'automobile, la conqute spatiale, etc, etc..





> et encore merci  nos anctres, pour, la bombe atomique, les dchets nuclaires, l'amiante, le tabac, ...


Exactement des fois rflchir un peu nous aurai viter certains problme.
Si la nature a fait d'une certaine manire depuis quelques annes c'est pas pour rien...

----------


## ManusDei

Le syndrome Marie Curie quoi  ::): 

@zul : le problme de la dissmination existe quand mme,  cause des mutations. De plus, conomiquement, les gens qui sont passs aux OGM ont vu leur production et leur chiffre d'affaire baisser, car au final les insectes et maladies se sont adaptes, et d'autres sont apparus. A cela tu rajoutes le fait que la production n'a jamais gal les prdictions, et donc rsultat, les agriculteurs en Inde qui ont plant du riz OGM ne s'en sortent pas. Et les contrats sont tellement bien ficels qu'ils ne peuvent pas rechanger pour du non-OGM facilement (ils auraient du lire le contrat en dtail).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le syndrome Marie Curie quoi 
> 
> @zul : le problme de la dissmination existe quand mme,  cause des mutations. De plus, conomiquement, les gens qui sont passs aux OGM ont vu leur production et leur chiffre d'affaire baisser, car au final les insectes et maladies se sont adaptes, et d'autres sont apparus. A cela tu rajoutes le fait que la production n'a jamais gal les prdictions, et donc rsultat, les agriculteurs en Inde qui ont plant du riz OGM ne s'en sortent pas. Et les contrats sont tellement bien ficels qu'ils ne peuvent pas rechanger pour du non-OGM facilement (ils auraient du lire le contrat en dtail).


Dixit Juvamine : Ouuuuuuuh les mchants capitalistes !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

L c'est plutt Ouuuuuuuh les mchants libraux !

Si j'ai parl du contrat, c'est juste pour viter le "si c'est si peu efficace, pourquoi ils arrtent pas ?"

----------


## Louis Griffont

> L c'est plutt Ouuuuuuuh les mchants libraux !
> 
> Si j'ai parl du contrat, c'est juste pour viter le "si c'est si peu efficace, pourquoi ils arrtent pas ?"


 ::mouarf::  C'est marrant, c'est ce que j'ai rpondu  Juvamine sur le post dans lequel il m'a fait cette rponse.

----------


## Astartee

Le principe de prcaution, tel que dfinit dans le code de l'environnement :



> L'absence de certitudes, compte tenu des connaissances scientifiques et techniques du moment, ne doit pas retarder l'adoption de mesures effectives et proportionnes visant  prvenir un risque de dommages graves et irrversibles  l'environnement  un cot conomiquement acceptable.


Le principe de prcaution, tel qu'utilis en politique :



> Si quelque chose prsente un risque quelconque, arrtons tout.


Interdisons donc _tout_, puisque _tout_ prsente des _risques_.
Du moins interdisons ce qui est _nouveau_ et _impopulaire_. Ne prenons pas le risque de nous attaquer  ce qui est dj bien tabli dans la socit, mme lorsque la dangerosit du produit est notoire.
Et on arrive  des absurdits :
- des cultures d'essai sont dtruites "au nom du principe de prcaution" alors que leur but tait justement d'tudier les risques...
- des produits notoirement dangereux et inutiles[*], comme le tabac, sont autoriss
- les produits dits "naturels" concocts dans une cave par trois quidams sans aucun contrle semblent plus sains aux yeux du public que les vilains produits "chimiques" qui ont cependant subis davantage de tests que certains produits pharmaceutiques[**]; vous comprenez, le chimique c'est "nouveau" et "pas naturel", tandis que Dame Nature est parfaite (qu'est-ce que j'entends ? des poisons naturels ? des ractions chimiques dans la nature ? noooon, pas possible...)

Bref.
Quand j'entends "principe de prcaution", a me hrisse le poil. Il faudrait appliquer un "principe de bon sens"  tous les militants, de quelque bord qu'ils soient, a ferait du bien  tout le monde.



En ce qui concerne les OGM :

Connaissez-vous la mthode "traditionnelle" pour amliorer les varits ?
On trempe les semences dans un produit favorisant les mutations. Puis on sme. Et on resme la gnration suivante. Et on observe. Et on teste.
Avec les OGM, on va modifier directement le gne voulu (et on sme, et on resme, et on observe, et on teste...). Le processus est nettement moins long mais pas tellement diffrent dans son principe.

Qu'on veuille interdire la commercialisation de semences OGM striles pour viter une dpendance des agriculteurs vis--vis des semenciers, je comprends.
Qu'on veuille confiner aux laboratoires les OGM trop "exotiques" (et que j'te mets un gne de mduse fluorescente dans un charanon, et que j'te fabrique un hybride colza-abeille qui produit directement du miel), je comprends.
Qu'on veuille limiter la diffusion d'une nouvelle varit OGM nettement diffrente de l'existant pour viter de perturber un cosystme, je comprends.
Mais qu'on refuse en bloc la notion mme d'OGM sous prtexte qu'ils sont passs par un laboratoire et que maintenant ils portent l'tiquette "OGM"... l je ne comprends plus.



[*] Des produits "utiles" sont videmment plus difficiles  interdire : il a fallu remplacer l'amiante par d'autres isolants, le bisphnol-A par d'autres polymres, qu'on espre moins dangereux... en attendant une nouvelle dcouverte ! Interdire le tabac frustrerait bien videmment les consommateurs actuels, mais la socit dans son ensemble pourrait tout  fait s'en passer.
Maintenant, je ne dis pas qu'il faille absolument interdire le tabac, je trouve juste qu'il est une parfaite illustration de l'hypocrisie ambiante : la dangerosit est certaine, mais l'interdiction pure et simple serait impopulaire, donc on se contente de continuer  vendre en taxant et en affublant les paquets de cigarettes de slogans (et bientt d'images) grotesques. Soit l'on dcide qu'il faut interdire pour le bien des consommateurs, soit l'on autorise les consommateurs dj bien informs  _choisir de prendre le risque_ de fumer, mais qu'on arrte de nous prendre pour des billes !
[**] Vous vous souvenez d'un certain vaccin contre une certaine grippe A, concoct en qqs mois  peine, qu'on a voulu imposer (moralement au moins)  toute la population malgr des rumeurs gnantes concernant ses effets secondaires ? Les vilains pesticides sont tests pendant _des annes_, eux.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Moi, tu vois, la question que je me pose vis  vis des OGM (et je dis OGM en gnral) c'est : "Pourquoi ?"

Dsol, mais je ne vois pas le besoin de cultiver des produits dont on a modifi les gnes ! Je rappellerai galement, que les gnes on les mange, les naturels comme les modifis, et que font ces gnes modifis dans mon organisme ?  ::?:  
Le problme  mes yeux, c'est que personne n'est capable de me dmontrer qu'il n'y a pas de danger. 

Tu prends l'exemple du tabac. C'est bien, mais personne n'oblige les gens  acheter et consommer du tabac. Dans le cas des OGM, c'est trs diffrent ! A partir du moment ou il y a culture d'OGM, il y a risque d'en consommer  son insu, et a, dsol, mais selon moi, c'est condamnable !

----------


## DoubleU

> Moi, tu vois, la question que je me pose vis  vis des OGM (et je dis OGM en gnral) c'est : "Pourquoi ?"


Pour nourrir les neuf milliards d'habitants sur Terre  l'ore de 2050 ?




> Le problme  mes yeux, c'est que personne n'est capable de me dmontrer qu'il n'y a pas de danger.


cf plus avant, on n'est pas non plus capables de dmontrer qu'il y a danger.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour nourrir les neuf milliards d'habitants sur Terre  l'ore de 2050 ?


a c'est spculatif ! 
Il n'est pas ncessaire de produire d'avantage, mais de mieux rpartir les richesses. Ensuite, les cultures OGM ne sont pas plus rentables que les cultures traditionnelles. 





> cf plus avant, on n'est pas non plus capables de dmontrer qu'il y a danger.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais, comme disait ma grand-mre, dans le doute, abstiens toi. Toi qui parlais de sagesse ancestrale !  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Pour nourrir les neuf milliards d'habitants sur Terre  l'ore de 2050 ?


Yaura pas assez d'eau de toute faon...




> cf plus avant, on n'est pas non plus capables de dmontrer qu'il y a danger.


Sans commentaires, j'ai jamais compris qu'on pouvait penser comme a, c'est vraiment la politique de l'autruche.

----------


## kimjoa

Il me semble que les gros problme des OGM et que lorsqu'on modifie un gne celui-ci peux avoir une incidence sur tout les autres et ainsi produire de nouvelle  protines, qui pour la plupart ne sont pas test, enfin surtout chez monsanto qui veux controller le march mondiale de l'alimentation et se fou compltement des risque sur la sant , et encore plus des famines potentiel qui pourrait tre viter avec de meilleur rendement agricole ... 
Oui aux OGM , mais dans les labo pour faire des mdocs et tout et tout, mais  pas dans nos assiette !!

----------


## ManusDei

> cf plus avant, on n'est pas non plus capables de dmontrer qu'il y a danger.


Il a dj t dmontr que le danger existe, mme si on n'arrive pas  le quantifier (danger de rsistance des insectes nuisibles, par exemple).

Sauf que ce danger n'a pas t quantifi.

----------


## Invit

> Pour nourrir les neuf milliards d'habitants sur Terre  l'ore de 2050 ?


Dj le problme actuel de faim dans le monde n'est pas un problme de quantit, du moins pas  l'chelle mondiale. Il y a suffisamment de nourriture sur Terre pour tout le monde, sauf qu'il y a des produits qui ne produisent pas et n'importent pas assez.

Mais que ce soit pour augmenter la quantit ou implanter des cultures dans des pays qui en manquent, il y a d'autres faon d'y arriver que les OGM : 
- diminuer de manire significative la consommation de viande. Une trs grande partie des terres cultivables sont destines  nourrir le btail.
- revoir notre copie en matire de bio-carburants
- laisser tomber certaines cultures absurdes : ex le mas en zone tempre, norme consommateur d'eau et essentiellement utilis pour nourrir nos levages.
...

----------


## zul

Et les pesticides n'entrainent pas une volution des espces pour mieux rsister  ces pesticides ?  (mouarf mouarf) Et les pesticides ils ne vont pas polluer les nappes phratiques et tuer des cosystmes entiers ?  (mouarf mouarf) Et les pesticides n'ont jamais entrain de maladie chez les enfants ?  Allez signer des ptitions contre les pesticides aussi ! Et achetez des champs, et faites votre propre nourriture, sans pesticide, sans ogm, sans engrais chimique, etc ... 

Pour rpondre  Louis Griffon, il peut y avoir de multiples raisons, trs diffrentes selon les personnes / entreprises (a peut aller de mieux contrler le march de la nutrition chez mosento  permettre  des populations de produire de quoi se nourir (en faisant des crales plus rsistantes aux fortes chaleurs, ou alors avec un apport nutritif plus important)). Dans le domaine mdicale, a peut tre produire des substances difficiles  obtenir dans la nature par exemple. Des raisons on peut en trouver  la pelle, de la pire  la plus belle. a va dans le mme sens que la slection depuis 3000 ans des "bonnes" semences, comme le disait Astartee, sauf que c'est une approche "scientifique" de la question (bouhh c'est mal) . Je le rejoins aussi sur le principe de prcaution, surtout ne faisons rien, c'est dangereux de faire quelquechose  ::): .

----------


## DoubleU

> a c'est spculatif !
> Il n'est pas ncessaire de produire d'avantage, mais de mieux rpartir les richesses. Ensuite, les cultures OGM ne sont pas plus rentables que les cultures traditionnelles.





> Yaura pas assez d'eau de toute faon...


L'intrt philosophique des OGM, c'tait (entre autres) d'arriver  crer des plans de crales rsistants aux insectes et ncessitant moins d'eau pour les cultures, afin de les utiliser dans les pays du Sud pour les sortir de la famine quasi constante. 
Je suis pas naf au point de ne pas voir les drives, mais ce simple objectif mrite quand mme un peu plus de considration que de dire "Il y a peut tre danger, on arrte tout". 




> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais, comme disait ma grand-mre, dans le doute, abstiens toi. Toi qui parlais de sagesse ancestrale !





> Sans commentaires, j'ai jamais compris qu'on pouvait penser comme a, c'est vraiment la politique de l'autruche.


Et moi je ne comprendrai jamais qu'on puisse abandonner toute ambition technique simplement parce qu'un _ventuel_ risque existe. 
A ce compte l, on n'aurait pas aujourd'hui de voitures si on s'tait arrtes aux premiers accidents, de mme que pour l'lectricit, ou l'aviation, ou mme tout ce qui nous entoure. Arrtons mme de faire des enfants tant qu'on y est, puisqu'il existe un risque lors de l'accouchement.

----------


## david06600

> Et moi je ne comprendrai jamais qu'on puisse abandonner toute ambition technique simplement parce qu'un _ventuel_ risque existe. 
> A ce compte l, on n'aurait pas aujourd'hui de voitures si on s'tait arrtes aux premiers accidents, de mme que pour l'lectricit, ou l'aviation, ou mme tout ce qui nous entoure. Arrtons mme de faire des enfants tant qu'on y est, puisqu'il existe un risque lors de l'accouchement.


C'est pas qu'il faille abondonner toutes ambitions techniques, mais juste que pour l'instant, on a pas envi de servir de cobaye et d'avoir des ogm dans notre assiette.
Beaucoup de nos inventions sont la cause de beaucoup de nos problmes actuels (pollution etc...).  Et les enjeux financiers prennent souvent le dessus lors de prises de dcisions, et pas pour le mieux - Ex : les voitures auraient surement puent etre moins polluante, mais le ptrole tait la solution la plus avantageuse pour le porte feuille de certains.  Pour ce qui est de faire des enfants ne t'inquite pas entre l'avortement, la contraception, l'goisme de perdre son petit confort nous n'en faisons plus beaucoup en Europe.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ex : les voitures auraient surement puent etre moins polluante, mais le ptrole tait la solution la plus avantageuse pour le porte feuille de certains.


Tu veux les faire rouler avec quoi les voitures, avec des pdales?  ::mouarf::

----------


## kimjoa

> L'intrt philosophique des OGM, c'tait (entre autres) d'arriver  crer des plans de crales rsistants aux insectes et ncessitant moins d'eau pour les cultures, afin de les utiliser dans les pays du Sud pour les sortir de la famine quasi constante.
> Je suis pas naf au point de ne pas voir les drives, mais ce simple objectif mrite quand mme un peu plus de considration que de dire "Il y a peut tre danger, on arrte tout".


L'objectif est louable mais beaucoup d'autre chose devrait tre fait avant ca non? Comme ca dj t dit on a encore de quoi nourrir toute la population mondiale mme un peu plus, pourtant mais y'a quand mme des famines ..... Le problme est donc d'abord conomique et de redistribution des richesses. On joue aux apprentie sorcier en contournant des solutions vidente par la technologie, c'est quand mme navrant... Et puis comme tu la dis les drives sont norme en passant par les OGM, outre les possibles problemes de sant et cologique, le modle conomique des OGM impose aux agriculteur une dpendance aux fournisseur de semence, et vue qu'il y'a un norme monopole de monsanto, celui-ci a la main mise sur le march mondiale de l'alimentation , et c'est inacceptable .....

Il est vrai que le problme des pesticide est tout aussi inquittant, c'est pourquoi revenir a une agriculture bio serait sans doute la meilleur solution. Mais tout ceci ne peux se faire que via un ensemble de solution cologique et conomique pris en commun par tout les pays, ce qui semble bien trop utopique dans un monde ou l'argent fait l lois ...
Bref le vrai probleme, c'est pas vraiment les OGM, mais le fric !!

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Comme ca dj t dit on a encore de quoi nourrir toute la population mondiale mme un peu plus, pourtant mais y'a quand mme des famines


Oui, dans les rgions ou il y a des guerres. Mais bon, que je sache, personne obligent les gens  se bastonner parce qu'ils sont pas de la mme tribu (Rwanda), de la mme religion (Soudan) ou parce qu'ils veulent une part de gteau en ressource naturelle (Congo / Niger et j'en passe).




> le modle conomique des OGM impose aux agriculteur une dpendance aux fournisseur de semence


C'tait dj le cas avant les OGM. Ne mlange pas les semences "Terminator" et les OGM.

Puis sinon, a te choque que tu amnes ta bagnole chez le garagiste au lieu de la rparer toi-mme?




> Il est vrai que le problme des pesticide est tout aussi inquittant, c'est pourquoi revenir a une agriculture bio serait sans doute la meilleur solution.


Ouais, pas de souci, mais bon faudra juste rduire la population mondiale de facteur 2 (et encore, je suis optimiste). Parce que faire le clown sur une ferme bio est une chose, mais gnraliser le processus  toute la plante (ou mme juste un pays) en est une autre.




> Bref le vrai problme, c'est pas vraiment les OGM, mais le fric !!


Le vrai problme des OGM, c'est qu'il y a 8 milliards de personnes  nourrir et que pour assurer des rendements requis, il faut doter l'agriculture moderne sinon elle est dficitaire. Rien qu'en rduisant les cots d'herbicides et de pesticides on se facilite la tche.

----------


## david06600

> Tu veux les faire rouler avec quoi les voitures, avec des pdales?


Je pensais plutot  l'lectricit.  Si on tait parti dans cette direction ds le dpart, on aurait peut etre des vhicule lectrique performant maintenant.  Aprs certain trouveront peut etre qu'une voiture electrique est aussi polluante qu'une voiture  essence.
Sinon on aurait pu investir, et rechercher d'autre solution que la voiture individuelle, comme un systme de transport en commun, mais beaucoup plus performant que l'actuelle.  Et faire que ce systme soit au coeur de la socit comme l'est actuellement la voiture dont on ne peut plus se passer.  Bref des solutions plus cologiques, conomiques (pour nous) il y en a si on se donne les moyens.  Seulement ce n'est peut etre pas aussi juteux financirement pour ceux qui prennent les dcisions.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je pensais plutt  l'lectricit.  Si on tait parti dans cette direction ds le dpart, on aurait peut tre des vhicule lectrique performant maintenant.


L'lectricit, il faut la produire. L'lectricit n'est pas un moyen de production d'nergie, mais de transmission. Mais il faut que tu en fasses quelque part d'abord. Question mtaphysique  350: o a?




> Aprs certain trouveront peut tre qu'une voiture lectrique est aussi polluante qu'une voiture  essence.


Pas ncessairement, mais vu la volumtrie ncessaire, tu ne peux pas te passer des nergies fossiles pour produire toute l'lectricit ncessaire.




> Sinon on aurait pu investir, et rechercher d'autre solution que la voiture individuelle, comme un systme de transport en commun


Oui, compltement, l'ide est d'augmenter la part des transports en commun. Simplement, va le dire aux gens  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et les pesticides n'entrainent pas une volution des espces pour mieux rsister  ces pesticides ?  (mouarf mouarf) Et les pesticides ils ne vont pas polluer les nappes phratiques et tuer des cosystmes entiers ?  (mouarf mouarf) Et les pesticides n'ont jamais entrain de maladie chez les enfants ?  Allez signer des ptitions contre les pesticides aussi ! Et achetez des champs, et faites votre propre nourriture, sans pesticide, sans ogm, sans engrais chimique, etc ...


 ::roll::  Alors, selon toi, parce que les pesticides sont mauvais, il faut choisir une solution aux consquences inconnues, plutt que de privilgier les mthodes cologiques ?  ::roll:: 




> Pour rpondre  Louis Griffon, il peut y avoir de multiples raisons, trs diffrentes selon les personnes / entreprises (a peut aller de mieux contrler le march de la nutrition chez mosento  permettre  des populations de produire de quoi se nourir (en faisant des crales plus rsistantes aux fortes chaleurs, ou alors avec un apport nutritif plus important)). Dans le domaine mdicale, a peut tre produire des substances difficiles  obtenir dans la nature par exemple. Des raisons on peut en trouver  la pelle, de la pire  la plus belle. a va dans le mme sens que la slection depuis 3000 ans des "bonnes" semences, comme le disait Astartee, sauf que c'est une approche "scientifique" de la question (bouhh c'est mal) . Je le rejoins aussi sur le principe de prcaution, surtout ne faisons rien, c'est dangereux de faire quelquechose .


Je ne connais pas ton parcours, mais moi, j'ai une formation de biologiste. Alors, bien videmment, je me sens concern par la recherche, et la soutien. Mais, de l  consommer des produits non tests pour que des recherches fondamentales soient rentabilises, et ce au dtriment de tous principes de prcaution (et je parle ici du point de vue scientifique et non politique de ce principe), l je m'oppose. Bien videmment, je suis pour la recherche gntique, mais en laboratoire, pas en cuisine ! 




> L'intrt philosophique des OGM, c'tait (entre autres) d'arriver  crer des plans de crales rsistants aux insectes et ncessitant moins d'eau pour les cultures, afin de les utiliser dans les pays du Sud pour les sortir de la famine quasi constante. 
> Je suis pas naf au point de ne pas voir les drives, mais ce simple objectif mrite quand mme un peu plus de considration que de dire "Il y a peut tre danger, on arrte tout".


Cf Ci-dessus !




> Et moi je ne comprendrai jamais qu'on puisse abandonner toute ambition technique simplement parce qu'un _ventuel_ risque existe. 
> A ce compte l, on n'aurait pas aujourd'hui de voitures si on s'tait arrtes aux premiers accidents, de mme que pour l'lectricit, ou l'aviation, ou mme tout ce qui nous entoure. Arrtons mme de faire des enfants tant qu'on y est, puisqu'il existe un risque lors de l'accouchement.


Pourquoi manger des carottes, alors qu'il existe des poireaux ?
Voil, je rsume ton texte ci-dessus ! Tu confonds tout ! Et tu sors des argumentations aberrantes pour tayer tes propos.




> Tu veux les faire rouler avec quoi les voitures, avec des pdales?


On aurait dj pu viter de mettre du plomb dans l'essence, a aurait t moins nocif !  :;):

----------


## david06600

> Tu veux les faire rouler avec quoi les voitures, avec des pdales?


Tu rigoles mais j'ai un collgue qui vient au boulot tous les jours avec un espce de tricycle  pile (a aide pour les cotes).



> Oui, compltement, l'ide est d'augmenter la part des transports en commun. Simplement, va le dire aux gens


C'est un systme entre le transport individuel et le transport commun qu'il faudrait.  Bref revenons sur les ogm, c'est trop tard maintenant on a la voiture.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui, dans les rgions ou il y a des guerres. Mais bon, que je sache, personne obligent les gens  se bastonner parce qu'ils sont pas de la mme tribu (Rwanda), de la mme religion (Soudan) ou parce qu'ils veulent une part de gteau en ressource naturelle (Congo / Niger et j'en passe).
> 
> 
> 
> C'tait dj le cas avant les OGM. Ne mlange pas les semences "Terminator" et les OGM.
> 
> Puis sinon, a te choque que tu amnes ta bagnole chez le garagiste au lieu de la rparer toi-mme?
> 
> 
> ...


Quand je lis, a, je me dis qu'on est mal barr, et que dcidment, les manipulateurs de cerveaux sont vraiment balaises ! ::calim2::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Quand je lis, a, je me dis qu'on est mal barr, et que dcidment, les manipulateurs de cerveaux sont vraiment balaises !


Parce que tu crois que tu n'es pas manipul? Continue de rever...  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Le vrai problme des OGM, c'est qu'il y a 8 milliards de personnes  nourrir et que pour assurer des rendements requis, il faut doter l'agriculture moderne sinon elle est dficitaire. Rien qu'en rduisant les cots d'herbicides et de pesticides on se facilite la tche.


En France on jette une norme partie de la production. Quand les producteurs sont en colre et balancent des camions entiers sur les routes, c'est tout ce qu'ils n'arriveraient pas  vendre parce que la pomme n'est pas calibr pile-poil comme il faut (et mme pour faire de la compote les entreprises demandent des produits calibrs).

----------


## david06600

> Ouais, pas de souci, mais bon faudra juste rduire la population mondiale de facteur 2 (et encore, je suis optimiste). Parce que faire le clown sur une ferme bio est une chose, mais gnraliser le processus  toute la plante (ou mme juste un pays) en est une autre.


C'est si difficile que a de faire du bio.  C'est plus contraignant que de balancer des pesticides sur les plants c'est sur, mais bon on est agriculteur ou on ne l'est pas.
Comment faisait on lorsqu'il n'y avait pas de pesticides ?
Chaque pays ne peut il pas subvenir a sa propre consommation ?  Je veux bien qu'on me dise qu'il y a le Sahara en Afrique, mais il y a d'autres rgions capable de subvenir au besoin du continent de faon naturelle sans qu'on ai besoin d'avoir recours a des ogm non ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Comment faisait on lorsqu'il n'y avait pas de pesticides ?


Oui, mais on avait quoi comme rendement avant les pesticides et aprs  ton avis?  :;): 
Le problme n'est pas de faire du bio en soi, mais de savoir combien de personne tu va pouvoir nourrir avec. Et sans dgrader le panier du mnage de prfrence.




> Chaque pays ne peut il pas subvenir a sa propre consommation ?


Si bien sr, la question est de savoir ce que tu va avoir comme qualit de nourriture et  quel prix.

----------


## kimjoa

> Oui, dans les rgions ou il y a des guerres. Mais bon, que je sache, personne obligent les gens  se bastonner parce qu'ils sont pas de la mme tribu (Rwanda), de la mme religion (Soudan) ou parce qu'ils veulent une part de gteau en ressource naturelle (Congo / Niger et j'en passe).


N'importe quoi !! combien de pays sont dpendant du Programme alimentaire mondial pour nourrir leur population sans pour autant tre en guerre? Non personne oblige les gens a se bastonner , et pourtant les guerre existe, et pas que dans les pays du tiers monde, alors franchement tenir  de tel propos alors que des millier de gens souffre sans en tre responsable, c'est vraiment gamin....




> C'tait dj le cas avant les OGM. Ne mlange pas les semences "Terminator" et les OGM.
> 
> Puis sinon, a te choque que tu amnes ta bagnole chez le garagiste au lieu de la rparer toi-mme?


a existe aussi avec les pesticides .... Non ca me choque pas d'amener ma caisse au garagiste, mais y'a une diffrence entre ca, et tre dpendant d'un brevet sur un organisme vivant non? La diffrence est tique !!




> Ouais, pas de souci, mais bon faudra juste rduire la population mondiale de facteur 2 (et encore, je suis optimiste). Parce que faire le clown sur une ferme bio est une chose, mais gnraliser le processus  toute la plante (ou mme juste un pays) en est une autre.


Les rendement bio ne sont pas beaucoup moindre que ceux avec des pesticides .... Et puis augmenter les terre cultivable pourrait tre une solution, dsertifier des rgions ctire en enlevant le sel de l'eau de mer pour irriguer les terres. Pour ca faut beaucoup  d'argent ,  et c'est bien l le problme !! Des programme comme ITER pourrais rsolver le cout d'un tel projet , mais celui-ci coute tellement chre , et le retomb conomique tellement lointaine, que ca n'intresse pas les marchs.... Eux tout ce qu'il veulent c'est du fric , et tout de suite, d'ou un tas de drive comme les pesticides, le non remplacement du ptrole ect ....




> Le vrai problme des OGM, c'est qu'il y a 8 milliards de personnes  nourrir et que pour assurer des rendements requis, il faut doter l'agriculture moderne sinon elle est dficitaire. Rien qu'en rduisant les cots d'herbicides et de pesticides on se facilite la tche.


Les pesticides pollues, appauvrisse les terres, tue les insectes et notamment les pollinisateurs , ect ....  ils ne se sont pas une solutions, ou due moin qu'a moyen terme.... Il existe des solutions naturelle aux pesticides, comme par exemple cultiver plusieurs plantes complmentaire sur un mme champ....
A tu lus , le cout qu'entrainerait la disparitions des abeilles? Bien plus qu'a le manque a gagner en cultivant bio, et c'est dj le cas au USA, ou il sont obliger de faire amener des ruche dans leurs champs pour le polliniser  ... 

Srieux c'est de la mauvaise fois que de ne pas admettre que l'argent , et donc le systme conomique de march n'est pas toujours adapt  toutes le situations, les OGM en sont la preuve!! Le vrai problme d'alimentation c'est d'abord le manque de solidarit, de politique commune entre les peuples.... elle est l la solutions, et  certainement pas via une entreprise avide de fric et de pouvoir ,comme monsanto et ses OGM.

Maintenant y'a biensr beaucoup de potentiel avec les OGM , mme au niveau de la bouffe, mais rsolvons les problme  la base d'abord , et ensuite si ca suffit pas, alors pourquoi pas si toute les tudes d'impact sur la sant et l'cologie sont objective et contrl  ....

----------


## Invit

> Chaque pays ne peut il pas subvenir a sa propre consommation ? Je veux bien qu'on me dise qu'il y a le Sahara en Afrique, mais il y a d'autres rgions capable de subvenir au besoin du continent de faon naturelle sans qu'on ai besoin d'avoir recours a des ogm non ?


Il faudrait dj que chaque pays possde l'intgralit de sa surface arable, ce qui n'est pas le cas, et qu'il puisse choisir quelle culture dvelopper, plutt que ce choix soit dict par je ne sais quelle compagnie implante l-bas.

----------


## david06600

> Il faudrait dj que chaque pays possde l'intgralit de sa surface arable, ce qui n'est pas le cas, et qu'il puisse choisir quelle culture dvelopper, plutt que ce choix soit dict par je ne sais quelle compagnie implante l-bas.


Si ces compagnies implantes arrivent a dicter leurs choix c'est qu'il y a un srieux problme du cot des politiques  qui dirigent le pays.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> N'importe quoi !! combien de pays sont dpendant du Programme alimentaire mondial pour nourrir leur population sans pour autant tre en guerre?


Beaucoup, mais  part les pays du Sahel, c'est encore le rsultat d'une guerre passe.




> Non personne oblige les gens a se bastonner , et pourtant les guerre existe


Bah oui, sauf qu'il y a des parties du globe ou les gens marchent sur le mme rteau depuis un moment et d'autres non. A quand remonte le dernier conflit arm d'envergure en Amrique du Sud? en Australie? En Afrique?




> mais y'a une diffrence entre ca, et tre dpendant d'un brevet sur un organisme vivant non? La diffrence est tique !!


On parle d'thique ou de donner  bouffer aux gens l? Parce que si tu pars comme a, lever une bte pour la tuer, cot thique c'est moyen, et pourtant je suis sr que beaucoup qui lisent ce thread ont mang un steak frites  midi  ::mouarf:: 




> Les rendement bio ne sont pas beaucoup moindre que ceux avec des pesticides


Oui enfin, le jour o on aura une tude valable sur le sujet, ce sera cool, pour le moment je vois surtout de la propagande dans les deux sens. Pour le moment on voque raisonnablement des rendements de 50  80% compar  une agriculture intensive.

Mais:
1) Il faut laisser des zones en jachre. Alors OK, tu peux y faire venir des vaches toussa, mais un agriculteur de base n'a pas les moyens matriels et humains pour le faire.
2) L'agriculture "bio" est bien plus intensive en main d'uvre, ce qui in fine rduit le nombre net de personnes que tu peux nourrir.




> Et puis augmenter les terre cultivable pourrait tre une solution,


Hihihi, tu veux les augmenter en gagnant sur quoi? Sur la fort amazonienne?




> Pour ca faut beaucoup  d'argent ,  et c'est bien l le problme !! Des programme comme ITER pourrais rsolver le cout d'un tel projet , mais celui-ci cote tellement chre


Et dire que 99% des Franais se plaignent d'avoir trop d'impts  payer... Tu veux en payer encore?




> Les pesticides pollues, appauvrisse les terres, tue les insectes et notamment les pollinisateurs , ect ....  ils ne se sont pas une solutions, ou due moin qu'a moyen terme....


C'est pour a que les OGM dispensant des pesticides sont trs bien dans cette logique.




> Il existe des solutions naturelle aux pesticides, comme par exemple cultiver plusieurs plantes complmentaire sur un mme champ....


Maintenant imagines comment tu va grer une exploitation agricole de quelques dizaines de km avec a.




> Srieux c'est de la mauvaise fois que de ne pas admettre que l'argent


Srieux c'est marrant (ou pas) de voir des gens qui ont jamais vu un tracteur autrement qu'en peinture et qui pensent qu'il suffit d'un coup de baguette magique pour augmenter des rendements. Pour les miracles faut aller  l'glise...  ::mouarf:: 

Ou alors tu veux subsister avec un bol de riz par jour? Merci, ce sera sans moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## DoubleU

> Pourquoi manger des carottes, alors qu'il existe des poireaux ?
> Voil, je rsume ton texte ci-dessus ! Tu confonds tout ! Et tu sors des argumentations aberrantes pour tayer tes propos.


Je comprends pas ton rsum, mais ouais t'as sans doute raison, je dois tout confondre. Merci  gardien de la bien-pensance de me remettre dans le droit chemin. 

Sur ce, a bon entendeur, salut.




> Le vrai problme d'alimentation c'est d'abord le manque de solidarit, de politique commune entre les peuples.... elle est l la solutions, et certainement pas via une entreprise avide de fric et de pouvoir ,comme monsanto et ses OGM.


Bien d'accord avec toi sur les causes, mais faut arrter de vivre au pays des bisounours. Les OGM sont une solution de facilit que peuvent utiliser les pays dvelopps pour aider les pays pauvres sans avoir  les sortir de leur misre, mme si c'est une solution merdique.

----------


## Invit

> Si ces compagnies implantes arrivent a dicter leurs choix c'est qu'il y a un srieux problme du cot des politiques qui dirigent le pays.


En mme temps quand un politique fout lesdites compagnies dehors, il se fait traiter de dangereux communiste, cf Evo Morales.

----------


## kimjoa

> Bien d'accord avec toi sur les causes, mais faut arrter de vivre au pays des bisounours. Les OGM sont une solution de facilit que peuvent utiliser les pays dvelopps pour aider les pays pauvres sans avoir  les sortir de leur misre, mme si c'est une solution merdique.


Ba voil une raction typique ! cherchez des solutions pourrie a des problme vraiment important. Et pis aprs faudra chercher des solutions encore plus merdique au consquence merdique des solution merdique impos ?? lol c'ets le serpent qui se bouffe l queue !! Oui faut voire les chose avec une certaine utopie, sinon on se contentera tout le temps de solution merdique , et c'est pas tre en dehors de la ralit que pensez qu'on peux changer les choses  la base. Seulement j'ai l'impression que des que l'on propose des solutions radicale, on devient a cot de la plaque , tros rveur... Vous prfrer mettre des rustine sur votre pneu crever ou le remplacer par un tout neuf increvable ? Moi j'opte pour la seconde solution !!




> On parle d'thique ou de donner  bouffer aux gens l? Parce que si tu pars comme a, lever une bte pour la tuer, cot thique c'est moyen, et pourtant je suis sr que beaucoup qui lisent ce thread ont mang un steak frites  midi


On est carnivore, c'est notre nature, et on assume pas notre nature, donc oui c'est normale de manger un steak, mme si pour certain ca peux poser un probleme ....Mais poser un brevet sur le vivant c'est bien diffrent que ton probleme de steak non?




> Hihihi, tu veux les augmenter en gagnant sur quoi? Sur la fort amazonienne?


hihihi ba change de lunette , tu verra que j'ai propos un truc hihihi 




> Et dire que 99% des Franais se plaignent d'avoir trop d'impts  payer... Tu veux en payer encore?


Tout a fait d'accord et mme beaucoup de francais se plaignent de pas payer leur frais d'hpital, de scolarit, de gagner une misre ....
C'est vrai quoi les impots ca sert a rien .... ::ccool:: 




> C'est pour a que les OGM dispensant des pesticides sont trs bien dans cette logique.


Faux , a leur actuelle on continue d'pandre presque autant de pesticides sur les culutures OGM




> Maintenant imagines comment tu va grer une exploitation agricole de quelques dizaines de km avec a.


J'en sait rien, je suis pas agriculteur, mais ca dois tre possible, sinon il se ferait pas ch... a faire des recherches l dessus!




> Srieux c'est marrant (ou pas) de voir des gens qui ont jamais vu un tracteur autrement qu'en peinture et qui pensent qu'il suffit d'un coup de baguette magique pour augmenter des rendements. Pour les miracles faut aller  l'glise...
> 
> Ou alors tu veux subsister avec un bol de riz par jour? Merci, ce sera sans moi


Qu'elle mauvaise fois, tu t'attaque  ma personne, alors que tu me connais pas. Aucun respect!!  Dis moi comment ca ce fait que des VRAI agriculteur dfende la culture bio?? Il crois au miracle eux ?? T'es sans doute aussi peu prt de la ralit agricole que moi , alors garde t'on arrogance dcoulant de ton ignorance pour toi , et vite stp tes sarcasme dbile

----------


## DoubleU

> Ba voil une raction typique ! cherchez des solutions pourrie a des problme vraiment important. Et pis aprs faudra chercher des solutions encore plus merdique au consquence merdique des solution merdique impos ?? lol c'ets le serpent qui se bouffe l queue !! Oui faut voire les chose avec une certaine utopie, sinon on se contentera tout le temps de solution merdique , et c'est pas tre en dehors de la ralit que pensez qu'on peux changer les choses  la base. Seulement j'ai l'impression que des que l'on propose des solutions radicale, on devient a cot de la plaque , tros rveur... Vous prfrer mettre des rustine sur votre pneu crever ou le remplacer par un tout neuf increvable ? Moi j'opte pour la seconde solution !!


J'aimerais tre utopiste comme toi, sincrement. 
Seulement, je suis raliste, et je pense que ce que tu espres n'est pas possible avant des dizaines voire des centaines d'annes, si mme jamais c'est possible. 
Ta mtaphore est assez juste, seulement dans la ralit, ya des milliards de gens qui crvent vraiment de la faim et qui n'attendront pas jusque l. 

Je ne dis pas que les OGM sont LA solution infaillible, mais si ca peut tre une partie de la rponse au problme, c'est dommage de s'en priver sous le prtexte d'un risque hypothtique. 

Aprs, je conois tout  fait qu'on puisse ne pas tre d'accord, mais c'est mon avis. ^^

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui, mais on avait quoi comme rendement avant les pesticides et aprs  ton avis? 
> Le problme n'est pas de faire du bio en soi, mais de savoir combien de personne tu va pouvoir nourrir avec. Et sans dgrader le panier du mnage de prfrence.


Oui, et dans la mesure ou les grandes surfaces jettent les 3/4 des fruits et lgumes qu'ils achtent  ::roll::  
Pour ce qui est du prix, je prfre payer un poil plus cher des produits locaux sains que des produits pollus, cueillis pas mrs  'autre bout de la plante, par des personnes exploites, et au profit de multinationales abjectes, que je paie 2/3 centimes de moins au kilo ! Mais, c'est un choix de vie, comme on dit ! Soit on favorise le libralisme sans morale, soit on se bat pour que chacun puisse vivre dignement de son labeur ! 
Mais tes posts montrent que tu as fait ton choix.




> Si bien sr, la question est de savoir ce que tu va avoir comme qualit de nourriture et  quel prix.


Et pourquoi la qualit serait-elle plus chre ? Rflchis 2 secondes !

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, et dans la mesure ou les grandes surfaces jettent les 3/4 des fruits et lgumes qu'ils achtent  
> Pour ce qui est du prix, je prfre payer un poil plus cher des produits locaux sains que des produits pollus, cueillis pas mrs  'autre bout de la plante, par des personnes exploites, et au profit de multinationales abjectes, que je paie 2/3 centimes de moins au kilo ! Mais, c'est un choix de vie, comme on dit ! Soit on favorise le libralisme sans morale, soit on se bat pour que chacun puisse vivre dignement de son labeur ! 
> Mais tes posts montrent que tu as fait ton choix.


Tu oublies le bilan carbone pour faire faire le tour du monde  ces produits.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu oublies le bilan carbone pour faire faire le tour du monde  ces produits.


En effet, mais les points ngatifs sont tellement nombreux qu'ils sont impossibles  lister de mmoire !  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> L'intrt philosophique des OGM, c'tait (entre autres) d'arriver  crer des plans de crales rsistants aux insectes et ncessitant moins d'eau pour les cultures, afin de les utiliser dans les pays du Sud pour les sortir de la famine quasi constante. 
> Je suis pas naf au point de ne pas voir les drives, mais ce simple objectif mrite quand mme un peu plus de considration que de dire "Il y a peut tre danger, on arrte tout". 
> 
> 
> 
> Et moi je ne comprendrai jamais qu'on puisse abandonner toute ambition technique simplement parce qu'un _ventuel_ risque existe. 
> A ce compte l, on n'aurait pas aujourd'hui de voitures si on s'tait arrtes aux premiers accidents, de mme que pour l'lectricit, ou l'aviation, ou mme tout ce qui nous entoure. Arrtons mme de faire des enfants tant qu'on y est, puisqu'il existe un risque lors de l'accouchement.


Tu te rends compte quand mme qu'il y a une diffrence entre tudier les OGM dans un laboratoire, et en balancer dans la nature alors qu'on ne connat pas les consquence et surtout qu'on va les bouffer...




> Ouais, pas de souci, mais bon faudra juste rduire la population mondiale de facteur 2 (et encore, je suis optimiste). Parce que faire le clown sur une ferme bio est une chose, mais gnraliser le processus  toute la plante (ou mme juste un pays) en est une autre.
> 
> 
> 
> Le vrai problme des OGM, c'est qu'il y a 8 milliards de personnes  nourrir et que pour assurer des rendements requis, il faut doter l'agriculture moderne sinon elle est dficitaire. Rien qu'en rduisant les cots d'herbicides et de pesticides on se facilite la tche.


Et pourquoi il n'existerai pas de solution peut tre plus coteuse je te l'accorde, de faire les choses proprement?
Avant on rcoltait  la main, maintenant on fait a au tracteur, est ce que a a diminuer la qualit de la nourriture enfin plutt est ce que cela a t nocif pour le consommateur?
Prendre son temps pour faire des choses durable serait peut tre pas une si mauvaise ide...




> Oui, mais on avait quoi comme rendement avant les pesticides et aprs  ton avis? 
> Le problme n'est pas de faire du bio en soi, mais de savoir combien de personne tu va pouvoir nourrir avec. Et sans dgrader le panier du mnage de prfrence.
> 
> 
> Si bien sr, la question est de savoir ce que tu va avoir comme qualit de nourriture et  quel prix.


Justement quand je vois la place que prend le bio dans les super march, je me dis qu'il y a l un vrai march. Apparemment les gens en ont marre de bouffer de la merde, alors proposer maintenant des OGM est ce une bonne solution conomique?




> Je comprends pas ton rsum, mais ouais t'as sans doute raison, je dois tout confondre. Merci  gardien de la bien-pensance de me remettre dans le droit chemin. 
> 
> Sur ce, a bon entendeur, salut.
> 
> 
> Bien d'accord avec toi sur les causes, mais faut arrter de vivre au pays des bisounours. Les OGM sont une solution de facilit que peuvent utiliser les pays dvelopps pour aider les pays pauvres sans avoir  les sortir de leur misre, mme si c'est une solution merdique.


Ou filons leur de la merde transgnique  bouffer nous on garde notre bio, c'est un peu a?
Tu sais on leur vendrai  des prix raisonnable des panneaux solaire afin qu'ils puissent avoir l'eau potable qu'on aurai pas besoin de ces super OGM qui poussent sans eaux. D'ailleurs tu vas le cuire comment ton riz sans eau?

----------


## zul

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on dvie du sujet. Je croyais que le thme de la discussion, c'tait les OGM.

Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord qu'avec le fait qu'il faut changer le mode de consommation, mais c'est  mon avis assez orthogonale aux problmes des OGM. 
  1/ manger moins de viandes parce que oui, le ratio nergie ncessaire pour lever l'animal / nergie apport est la moins rentable (le point de vue idologique, c'est une problmatique compltement diffrente, mais bon une plante, c'est auss un tre vivant qu'on tue so ...)
  2/ privilgier les solutions locales (le problme c'est que malheuresement certaines personnes ne peuvent pas se permettre de payer "quelques centimes d'euros de plus pour chaque produit", surtout quand a devient la mode d'estampiller les produits "bio").

On peut tre contre les OGM, contre les pesticides, ... Toutefois, est-ce qu'il y'a des tudes qui montrent la viabilit pour un pays comme la France, d'assurer une autonomie alimentaire avec uniquement des exploitations bio ? Dans ce cadre l, quel est le % de personnes et de terres qui devraient se mettre  l'agriculture ? 

On peut tre contre tout, tre un grand utopiste, mais il faut aussi des solutions d'volutions. C'est un peu comme les anti-charbons, anti-ptrole, anti-nuclaire. On arr^ete de se chauffer ou on fait tous des feux de bois ? (a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas continuer  chercher des solutions alternatives, mais que pour l'instant, l'impact cologique de ces solutions n'est pas si efficace que a).

----------


## BainE

> Dis moi comment ca ce fait que des VRAI agriculteur dfende la culture bio?? Il crois au miracle eux ??


Ce sont des marchs de niches. La plupart de ces agriculteurs font un ou deux hectars de bio sur un ou deux produits cibls a forte valeur ajoute (le miel et ce genre de c*****) mais les 99% restant de l exploitation sont utiliss de manire traditionnelle a coup d'engrais... 
De plus le bio est une vaste fumisterie, faudra m expiquer comment une barriere hors sol peut protger un sol des infiltrations du champ d a cot. Je veux bien qu une montagne arrete les nuages radioactifs, mais un fil de fer sur un ruisseau...
Et si on passe a 100% bio faudra faire des provisions pour les annes de dizettes, c'est pas jouable. Se battre pour que l agriculture redevienne "raisonnable" c'est une chose, revenir au moyen age en ait une autre.

----------


## dams78

> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on dvie du sujet. Je croyais que le thme de la discussion, c'tait les OGM.
> 
> Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord qu'avec le fait qu'il faut changer le mode de consommation, mais c'est  mon avis assez orthogonale aux problmes des OGM. 
>   1/ manger moins de viandes parce que oui, le ratio nergie ncessaire pour lever l'animal / nergie apport est la moins rentable (le point de vue idologique, c'est une problmatique compltement diffrente, mais bon une plante, c'est auss un tre vivant qu'on tue so ...)
>   2/ privilgier les solutions locales (le problme c'est que malheuresement certaines personnes ne peuvent pas se permettre de payer "quelques centimes d'euros de plus pour chaque produit", surtout quand a devient la mode d'estampiller les produits "bio").
> 
> On peut tre contre les OGM, contre les pesticides, ... Toutefois, est-ce qu'il y'a des tudes qui montrent la viabilit pour un pays comme la France, d'assurer une autonomie alimentaire avec uniquement des exploitations bio ? Dans ce cadre l, quel est le % de personnes et de terres qui devraient se mettre  l'agriculture ? 
> 
> On peut tre contre tout, tre un grand utopiste, mais il faut aussi des solutions d'volutions. C'est un peu comme les anti-charbons, anti-ptrole, anti-nuclaire. On arr^ete de se chauffer ou on fait tous des feux de bois ? (a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas continuer  chercher des solutions alternatives, mais que pour l'instant, l'impact cologique de ces solutions n'est pas si efficace que a).


Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis, mais je pense que si on se lance dans l'OGM on pourra difficilement faire machine arrire. L'exemple simple c'est les pesticides, aujourd'hui on peut difficilement s'en passer (sous prtexte de rendement) et pourtant petit  petit certains pesticides sont interdits car on dcouvre qu'ils sont nocifs. Donc moi je pense que quitte  changer autant changer pour quelque chose de meilleur.




> Ce sont des marchs de niches. La plupart de ces agriculteurs font un ou deux hectars de bio sur un ou deux produits cibls a forte valeur ajoute (le miel et ce genre de c*****) mais les 99% restant de l exploitation sont utiliss de manire traditionnelle a coup d'engrais... 
> De plus le bio est une vaste fumisterie, faudra m expiquer comment une barriere hors sol peut protger un sol des infiltrations du champ d a cot. Je veux bien qu une montagne arrete les nuages radioactifs, mais un fil de fer sur un ruisseau...
> Et si on passe a 100% bio faudra faire des provisions pour les annes de dizettes, c'est pas jouable. Se battre pour que l agriculture redevienne "raisonnable" c'est une chose, revenir au moyen age en ait une autre.


Bien sr que le bio se trane des casseroles, qu'on nous le vend plus cher qu'il cote, etc. Mais est ce une raison pour promouvoir les pesticides et OGM?
Par contre comment peux tu tre sr qu'avec du 100% bio on sera tous mort de faim? Comme il a t dit, on a aucun chiffre pour parler de la diffrence de rendement entre les deux agricultures.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Par contre comment peux tu tre sr qu'avec du 100% bio on sera tous mort de faim? Comme il a t dit, on a aucun chiffre pour parler de la diffrence de rendement entre les deux agricultures.


On sera pas tous morts de faim, loin s'en faut mais il faut bien comprendre plusieurs choses:

 - Le rendement. En vrac (pays / culture : rendement)
 * Allemagne et Hollande / crales : 40% de moins
 * Californie / Riz : 60% de moins
 * Lait: 40% de moins
Donc dj c'est un manque  compenser. Plus encore, tu es oblig  faire de la jachre, donc tu vires encore 1/3 de ta surface utile. Alors ok, tu y produis de l'azote et toussa, mais en attendant tu ne cultives pas de la nourriture dessus.
 - Le rendement, c'est bien, mais il y a un autre truc qui s'appelle _scalability_. En gros, c'est pas parce que tu peux faire le clown avec des technos bio sur une petite ferme que a passera sur l'ensemble de ta surface agricole. Rien que les engrais organiques sont un facteur limitant, tu en aura simplement pas assez pour toute la surface agricole, tu es oblig de recourir  des sources inorganiques pour en produire. C'est pas pour rien que plus de 75% de l'agriculture bio aux US se fait sur des fermes de moins de 2.5 ha et font moins de 15000 $ de CA. C'est ridiculement faible pour nourrir toute la population.
 - L'agriculture bio est beaucoup plus intense en main d'uvre que l'agriculture intensive. Et en Europe, c'est ce qui cote le plus cher. Les estimations en Europe et au Canada parlent de 50% de plus pour un taux horaire plus lev qui plus est.
 - L'agriculture bio s'applique plus facilement  certaines cultures que d'autres. La pomme de terre bio c'est un bazar sans nom parce que grer les doryphores sans pesticides c'est trs trs tendu. Et si tu les gres pas, adieu les pommes de terre.

De toute manire c'est relativement simple: l'agriculture de fin du XIXe sicle tait,  peu de chose prs, bio. Et mme jusqu' la WWII, c'tait le cas dans pas mal de rgions. Compares donc les alimentations. Alors OK, les varits ne sont pas les mmes, mais dire qu'il y aura aucun impact c'est se flatter.

Donc que va-t-il se passer? Bien videmment, on mourra pas de faim, mais le prix de la plupart des denres vgtales va augmenter, et celui des denres animales va exploser. Avec pour consquence des risques de sant et surtout une instabilit sociale d  la baisse des revenus agricoles (qui sont dj pas mirobolants). Et en France, les socialistes nous ont dj laiss suffisamment d'emmerdes  grer, donc non merci...  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On sera pas tous morts de faim, loin s'en faut mais il faut bien comprendre plusieurs choses:
> 
>  - Le rendement. En vrac (pays / culture : rendement)
>  * Allemagne et Hollande / crales : 40% de moins
>  * Californie / Riz : 60% de moins
>  * Lait: 40% de moins
> Donc dj c'est un manque  compenser. Plus encore, tu es oblig  faire de la jachre, donc tu vires encore 1/3 de ta surface utile. Alors ok, tu y produis de l'azote et toussa, mais en attendant tu ne cultives pas de la nourriture dessus.
>  - Le rendement, c'est bien, mais il y a un autre truc qui s'appelle _scalability_. En gros, c'est pas parce que tu peux faire le clown avec des technos bio sur une petite ferme que a passera sur l'ensemble de ta surface agricole. Rien que les engrais organiques sont un facteur limitant, tu en aura simplement pas assez pour toute la surface agricole, tu es oblig de recourir  des sources inorganiques pour en produire. C'est pas pour rien que plus de 75% de l'agriculture bio aux US se fait sur des fermes de moins de 2.5 ha et font moins de 15000 $ de CA. C'est ridiculement faible pour nourrir toute la population.
>  - L'agriculture bio est beaucoup plus intense en main d'uvre que l'agriculture intensive. Et en Europe, c'est ce qui cote le plus cher. Les estimations en Europe et au Canada parlent de 50% de plus pour un taux horaire plus lev qui plus est.
> ...


J'allais rpondre, mais la dernire phrase m'en a clairement dissuad.  :8-):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'allais rpondre, mais la dernire phrase m'en a clairement dissuad.


Je l'ai mis exprs pour toi vu que de toute faon t'as aucun argument de fond. Pour preuve, les techniques les plus simples marchent le mieux.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je l'ai mis exprs pour toi vu que de toute faon t'as aucun argument de fond. Pour preuve, les techniques les plus simples marchent le mieux.


Parce que toi, tu en as des arguments ? HA, ben vas-y envoie, a nous changera des chiffres balancs n'importe comment avec des arguments du genre, c'est comme a et vous pouvez pas comprendre !  ::mouarf:: 

Tu veux des arguments ? Ben, faudrait dj que tu te branches un neurone, que tu relises ce qui a t cris dans les post plus haut, que tu analyses, rflchisses (oui, je sais, a va pas tre simple) et puis aprs peut-tre que je ferais un effort avec toi !  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

N'ayant pas d'avis particulirement tranch sur la question, je me permet nanmoins d'intevenir pour souligner ou commenter quelques interventions :






> ...
> Bref.
> Quand j'entends "principe de prcaution", a me hrisse le poil. Il faudrait appliquer un "principe de bon sens"  tous les militants, de quelque bord qu'ils soient, a ferait du bien  tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne les OGM :
> 
> Connaissez-vous la mthode "traditionnelle" pour amliorer les varits ?
> ...


 ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 









> Dsol, mais je ne vois pas le besoin de cultiver des produits dont on a modifi les gnes ! Je rappellerai galement, que les gnes on les mange, les naturels comme les modifis, et que font ces gnes modifis dans mon organisme ?  
> Le problme  mes yeux, c'est que personne n'est capable de me dmontrer qu'il n'y a pas de danger.




C'est bizarre, mais 99% des varits de roses, tulipes, et autres fleurs magnifiques, sans parler d'arbres fruitiers ou "de dcoration", sont issus de manipulation gntique depuis plus de 10  sicles.. ("La Tulipe Noire", a vous rappelle rien ??)

Cela s'est fait par croisements d'espces diffrentes, greffons, etc etc..

Je n'ai pas d'opinion (et je ne vois pas comment on peut en avoir) sur la dangerosit ou non d'un tel croisement....

Les slections non viables disparaissent d'elles-mmes. 

Certaines autres augmentent la rsitance aux pesticides, c'est exact.. Mais il en va de mme des antibiotiques et d'une bonne partie des mdicaments.. Doit-on alors arrter la fabrication des mdicaments, et refuser tout soin ???









> Je pensais plutot  l'lectricit.  Si on tait parti dans cette direction ds le dpart, on aurait peut etre des vhicule lectrique performant maintenant.  Aprs certain trouveront peut etre qu'une voiture electrique est aussi polluante qu'une voiture  essence..
> ...


Une certaine connaissance de l'Histoire te manque cruellement...

Quand on a invent la voiture, l'lectricit tait inconnue, sauf sous forme de paratonnerre (Franklin), ou de pile baignant dans du lait (Volta)...

Ce qui existait tait des machines  vapeur (Denis Papin), et les voitures et locomotives fonctionnaient  la vapeur..

Puis a a t au charbon..

Sauf que c'est pas trs pratique pour une voiture...  cause du volume, et du fait que si tu as les mains occupes  tenir le volant, c'est un peu dur ,  moins d'avoir un serviteur, de jeter du charbon dans le moteur en mme temps...



Puis on a dcouvert le ptrole et l'essence... Ce qui a permis l'utilisation de l'automobile..

Cependant, et l encore tu dmontres ta mconnaissance de l'Histoire, cela s'est fait 40 ans avant que l'lectricit ne soit disponible....


Donc, avant de pointer du doigt les "fautes" des anctres, faudrait aussi qu'ils aient eu  disposition cette source d'nergie...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Parce que toi, tu en as des arguments ?


Oui, j'en ai.




> HA, ben vas-y envoie,


Rponds dj  mon post au-dessus stp, qu'on rigole.




> a nous changera des chiffres balancs n'importe comment avec des arguments du genre, c'est comme a et vous pouvez pas comprendre !


Moi je trouve que les chiffres a change beaucoup de remarques premptoires du style "le gouvernement maintient volontairement un taux de chmage lev" sans aucune rfrence, ce qui est une technique de troll typiques.

Il y a des gens qui essaient de poser des questions sur ce thread (exemple dams78 qui pose une question "Par contre comment peux tu tre sr qu'avec du 100% bio on sera tous mort de faim?" qui est somme toute pertinente) et il y a des trolls. Devines qui tu es, tu as une chance sur deux...  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est bizarre, mais 99% des varits de roses, tulipes, et autres fleurs magnifiques, sans parler d'arbres fruitiers ou "de dcoration", sont issus de manipulation gntique depuis plus de 10  sicles..


Il y a plus cool encore: beaucoup de plantes domestiques sont carrment de nouvelles espces: le chou pour manger, ou la sauge des anges pour se shooter  ::mouarf:: 

Le pire dans l'histoire c'est que bien avant les OGM, il y a eu les polyplodes: des plantes qui ont le double ou le triple de matriel chromosomique. En gros au lieu de changer juste un gne on rajoute un 2e (ou un 3e) caryotype dans la cellule. Ces plantes sont plus grosses et plus fertiles. Et bizarrement les gens n'ont jamais manifest. Probablement parce qu'il y avait pas un gros moustachu boulet pour faire le mariolle a la tl...

----------


## kimjoa

je voulais juste rendre compte de la conclusion sur les rendements de l'agriculture biologique de wikipdia.




> Les dtracteurs de lagriculture biologique lui imputent un rendement trs faible, en particulier du fait de la ncessit de laisser les sols en jachre  (en ralit il est plutt propos d'y faire pousser alternativement des plantes  forte captation en azote comme le trfle et d'y faire patre des vaches pour fertiliser le sol).


Personne n'en a parl des vaches  ::aie:: . Comme quoi faudrait aussi connaitre  les solutions alternative avant de cracher dessus ...




> Une tude mene par lInstitut de recherche pour lagriculture biologique en Suisse a montr que les fermes biologiques avaient un rendement infrieur de seulement 20% aux fermes conventionnelles sur une priode de 21 ans car il faut du temps pour qu'un sol lav par les intrants  redevienne fertile


21 ans !! merci les pesticides, on aurait peux-tre du y rflchir  deux fois avant de les accepter non?




> ...Il conclut que la production biologique utilisait moins de la moiti de lnergie utilise dans la production classique et quune grande partie de cette diffrence tait due  lapport des engrais. De plus, la production classique dgageait de 2  2,5 fois plus de CO2  et utilisait de 2,2  2,8 fois plus dnergie que la production biologique.


Que dire de plus??

source -> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agriculture_biologique

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Personne n'en a parl des vaches . Comme quoi faudrait aussi connatre  les solutions alternative avant de cracher dessus ...


Si j'en ai parl quand je t'ai rpondu:




> 1) Il faut laisser des zones en jachre. *Alors OK, tu peux y faire venir des vaches toussa*, mais un agriculteur de base n'a pas les moyens matriels et humains pour le faire.


Si tu sais pas lire ce qu'on te rpond faut pas me blmer aprs.  ::roll:: 




> 21 ans !! merci les pesticides, on aurait peux-tre du y rflchir  deux fois avant de les accepter non?


tant donn que cette phrase n'a pas de source, je la prends avec des pincettes, surtout sur Wikipedia qui n'est pas connue pour son exactitude.

Idem pour l'histoire du CO2. a veut dire que l'agriculture bio est moins intense en machinerie. C'est juste qu'elle est plus intense en main d'uvre et que a cote plus cher.

----------


## dams78

> On sera pas tous morts de faim, loin s'en faut mais il faut bien comprendre plusieurs choses:
> 
>  - Le rendement. En vrac (pays / culture : rendement)
>  * Allemagne et Hollande / crales : 40% de moins
>  * Californie / Riz : 60% de moins
>  * Lait: 40% de moins
> Donc dj c'est un manque  compenser. Plus encore, tu es oblig  faire de la jachre, donc tu vires encore 1/3 de ta surface utile. Alors ok, tu y produis de l'azote et toussa, mais en attendant tu ne cultives pas de la nourriture dessus.
>  - Le rendement, c'est bien, mais il y a un autre truc qui s'appelle _scalability_. En gros, c'est pas parce que tu peux faire le clown avec des technos bio sur une petite ferme que a passera sur l'ensemble de ta surface agricole. Rien que les engrais organiques sont un facteur limitant, tu en aura simplement pas assez pour toute la surface agricole, tu es oblig de recourir  des sources inorganiques pour en produire. C'est pas pour rien que plus de 75% de l'agriculture bio aux US se fait sur des fermes de moins de 2.5 ha et font moins de 15000 $ de CA. C'est ridiculement faible pour nourrir toute la population.
>  - L'agriculture bio est beaucoup plus intense en main d'uvre que l'agriculture intensive. Et en Europe, c'est ce qui cote le plus cher. Les estimations en Europe et au Canada parlent de 50% de plus pour un taux horaire plus lev qui plus est.
> ...


Peut tre que je me trompe mais je pense plus que si plus de gens consommaient bio alors l'mergence d'un march ferait baisser les prix et surtout on trouverai des solutions aux problmes rencontrs. Car tu as raison le rendement est certainement moins lev, mais il existe peut tre des alternatives.




> N'ayant pas d'avis particulirement tranch sur la question, je me permet nanmoins d'intevenir pour souligner ou commenter quelques interventions :
> 
> C'est bizarre, mais 99% des varits de roses, tulipes, et autres fleurs magnifiques, sans parler d'arbres fruitiers ou "de dcoration", sont issus de manipulation gntique depuis plus de 10  sicles.. ("La Tulipe Noire", a vous rappelle rien ??)
> 
> Cela s'est fait par croisements d'espces diffrentes, greffons, etc etc..
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'opinion (et je ne vois pas comment on peut en avoir) sur la dangerosit ou non d'un tel croisement....
> 
> Les slections non viables disparaissent d'elles-mmes. 
> ...


Pour ma part je pense qu'on devrait juste attendre et faire plus de tests avant de se dire "all on produit  grande chelle", parce que c'est quand mme des aliments qu'on va manger. Et je trouve qu'il y a une diffrence entre une tulipe et du mas.
Mais dans le fond je suis d'accord avec toi, a rejoins ce que je disais : les gens sont prts  aller saccager des laboratoires d'OGM mais ferment les yeux quand on balance des tonnes de pesticides...

----------


## ManusDei

> On sera pas tous morts de faim, loin s'en faut mais il faut bien comprendre plusieurs choses:


Les agriculteurs jettent une grosse partie de la rcolte, invendable car non calibre (suffit de comparer la forme des carottes dans un supermarch et celles d'un potager). Donc  condition d'enlever un calibrage inutile (mon lgume je veux qu'il soit BON, je me moque totalement du fait qu'il soit BEAU), on perd rien.




> Donc dj c'est un manque  compenser. Plus encore, tu es oblig  faire de la jachre, donc tu vires encore 1/3 de ta surface utile. Alors ok, tu y produis de l'azote et toussa, mais en attendant tu ne cultives pas de la nourriture dessus.


La jachre n'est pas une invention moderne. L'autre option, c'est ne pas mettre de terrain en jachre, et quelques annes aprs, plus rien ne pousse car le terrain est puis.




> Donc que va-t-il se passer? Bien videmment, on mourra pas de faim, mais le prix de la plupart des denres vgtales va augmenter, et celui des denres animales va exploser.


Ben non, si tu arrtes de vouloir des carottes calibres, plus besoin de monter les prix. De plus, tu ne prends pas en compte le fait que les agriculteurs en France font de la surproduction. Ce qui videmment tire les prix vers le bas, ce qui incite les agriculteurs  produire plus, etc....





> C'est bizarre, mais 99% des varits de roses, tulipes, et autres fleurs magnifiques, sans parler d'arbres fruitiers ou "de dcoration", sont issus de manipulation gntique depuis plus de 10 sicles.. ("La Tulipe Noire", a vous rappelle rien ??)


Il ne s'agit pas de manipulation gntique, mais d'un croisement. En terme de biologie, c'est deux choses qui n'ont rien  voir.
En informatique, a serait un peu comme confondre l'intgration d'un systme et la rcriture du systme.

----------


## dams78

> tant donn que cette phrase n'a pas de source, je la prends avec des pincettes, surtout sur Wikipedia qui n'est pas connue pour son exactitude.


D'un autre ct on sait tous que les sols sont pollus...




> Idem pour l'histoire du CO2. a veut dire que l'agriculture bio est moins intense en machinerie. C'est juste qu'elle est plus intense en main d'uvre et que a cote plus cher.


Bien sr que a cote plus cher, mais actuellement les quantits sont faibles, donc est ce que cela va baisser avec le temps? Je sais que mon cas n'est pas gnral mais personnellement je prfre payer un peu plus cher (pas trop non plus) pour manger de la meilleure qualit. D'ailleur au final je me prive sur la quantit donc e ma cute pas forcment plus cher (mais je sais que mon cas n'est pas reprsentatif de toutes les familles franaises).
Et puis d'un autre ct, embaucher plus de monde a peut tre pas mal en ce moment...

----------


## kimjoa

> Donc que va-t-il se passer? Bien videmment, on mourra pas de faim, mais le prix de la plupart des denres vgtales va augmenter, et celui des denres animales va exploser. Avec pour consquence des risques de sant et surtout une instabilit sociale d  la baisse des revenus agricoles (qui sont dj pas mirobolants).


Ba on en revient a ma conclusion, le probleme c'est le fric ! L'conomie de march a bien des avantages sur la productivit, mais dois tre plus controll pour viter des drives, comme la pollution, les risque sur la sant .... 




> Et en France, les socialistes nous ont dj laiss suffisamment d'emmerdes  grer, donc non merci..


Et depuis quand faut tre de gauche pour tre contre les OGM? C'est le genre de prjug quand a quand on a sa carte UMP  ::mrgreen:: 




> tant donn que cette phrase n'a pas de source, je la prends avec des pincettes, surtout sur Wikipedia qui n'est pas connue pour son exactitude.
> 
> Idem pour l'histoire du CO2. a veut dire que l'agriculture bio est moins intense en machinerie. C'est juste qu'elle est plus intense en main d'uvre et que a cote plus cher.


Au moin je donne mes source moi !!

----------


## david06600

> Puis on a dcouvert le ptrole et l'essence... Ce qui a permis l'utilisation de l'automobile..
> 
> Cependant, et l encore tu dmontres ta mconnaissance de l'Histoire, cela s'est fait 40 ans avant que l'lectricit ne soit disponible....


Oui j'y ai pens en crivant mon message, mais bon a fait quand mme pas mal de temps qu'on l'a l'electricit, donc on aurait pu mettre un peu plus le paquet de ce cot, et il y a eu des prototypes de voitures lectriques dans le temps.  Je parlais de l'electricit mais cela aurait pu etre autre chose.  Les resources en ptrole vont s'puiser donc on commence a chercher d'autres solutions, alors que l'on aurait pu commencer avant.  Et c'est un peu pareil pour tout, on attend d'tre au pied du mur et c'est toujours les mme qui prennent et les mmes qui en profitent.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est bizarre, mais 99% des varits de roses, tulipes, et autres fleurs magnifiques, sans parler d'arbres fruitiers ou "de dcoration", sont issus de manipulation gntique depuis plus de 10  sicles.. ("La Tulipe Noire", a vous rappelle rien ??)
> 
> Cela s'est fait par croisements d'espces diffrentes, greffons, etc etc..
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'opinion (et je ne vois pas comment on peut en avoir) sur la dangerosit ou non d'un tel croisement....
> 
> Les slections non viables disparaissent d'elles-mmes.


Disons qu'il y a une norme diffrence entre des croisements d'espces, des slections, etc... bref, ce qui s'est depuis plus de 5000 ans afin d'amliorer les  rsultats (obtenir des vaches produisant plus de lait, des bufs  la viande plus abondante et meilleure, des arbres donnant plus de fruits, ou des fruits sans ppins, ou mme de nouveaux fruits comme la clmenvilla, issu du croisement d'une varit de mandarine et de la clmentine, ...) et la manipulation gntique directe.
Dans le premier cas, les gnes se modifie naturellement, alors que dans le second cas, on intervient directement sur les gnes. C'est pour moi, une norme diffrence, car on n'a encore aucune ide de la manire dont fonctionnent rellement les gnes.




> Certaines autres augmentent la rsitance aux pesticides, c'est exact.. Mais il en va de mme des antibiotiques et d'une bonne partie des mdicaments.. Doit-on alors arrter la fabrication des mdicaments, et refuser tout soin ???


C'est quand mme trs diffrent. Un mdicament est un produit chimique qui a certaines proprits. Serais-tu d'accord de te faire modifier un gne pour ne plus avoir une maladie ?  :;): 
Les gnes, ne l'oublions pas sont des molcules faisant partie de tout tre vivant. Quand on mange une pomme de terre, on mange donc ses gnes. Notre corps sait digrer ou liminer tel ou tel lment de la pomme de terre. Par contre, notre corps ne sait pas forcment quoi faire avec un virus, une bactrie, ... Ces virus, et ces bactries ce sont quoi ? Des gnes, ni plus, ni moins ! Les gnes interfrent entre eux, et ragissent en fonction de stimuli. 
Modifions une pomme de terre pour que les Doryphores soient repousss par la plante. Qui nous fit que le gne que l'on a modifi et qui permet maintenant de repousser ces sales btes, n'influe pas sur le gne qui nous aide  digrer certains composant de la pomme de terre ? On a aucun moyen de le savoir, car les interactions sont tellement complexes qu'elles sont impossibles  modliser. On ne sait toujours pas comment se fait la diffrenciation cellulaire. Pour ceux qui ne saurait pas ce que c'est, poser vous la question suivante : prenez une cellule de l'piderme, un neurone, une cellule de la rtine, ... et dites vous que toutes ces cellules ont exactement le mme gnome. Maintenant, tout en gardant bien cela en tte, rappelez-vous de vos cours de sciences nat, sur la fcondation. Un ovule + un spermatozode = un bb ! Bb compos d'une seule cellule ! Cette cellule se divise en 2, qui se divisent pour arriver  4, puis 8.... Toute ces cellules sont identiques, jusqu'au moment ou une de ces cellules va se transformer pour devenir un neurone, celle d' cot va devenir un cellule du foi, ... Bref, les cellules se diffrencient. La question est pourquoi ? Comment ? Qui dcident ? Comment savent-elles ce qu'elles doivent devenir ?
Cette diffrenciation est importante, car elle se produit  d'autres moments comme par exemple, le cancer ! Quand est-ce qu'une cellule devient une cellule cancreuse ? Pourquoi ? Tout cela est histoire de gnes ! Mais on n'est incapable de savoir pourquoi ! 
Alors videmment, je suis pour les manipulations gntiques en laboratoire, car je sais qu'elles sont les seuls moyens de comprendre tout a et de finir par vaincre des maladies comme le cancer, la myopathie, ... Mais, de l  consommer des produits gntiquement modifis alors qu'on n'a aucune ide si le gne modifi n'entre pas justement dans le dclenchement du processus cancreux, ou peut-tre mme d'une maladie qui ne s'est pas encore dclare... je dis non ! Arrtons de jouer aux apprentis sorciers !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> D'un autre ct on sait tous que les sols sont pollus...


On s'en moque de savoir ou pas savoir. Pas de source = poubelle. On apprends a en 1ere anne de n'importe quelle fac.




> Bien sr que a cote plus cher, mais actuellement les quantits sont faibles, donc est ce que cela va baisser avec le temps?


Bah non, la main d'uvre elle travaille pas sur des rendements dcroissants tout le problme est l.




> Je sais que mon cas n'est pas gnral mais personnellement je prfre payer un peu plus cher (pas trop non plus) pour manger de la meilleure qualit.


Toi oui. Maintenant le caissier qui rceptionne tes courses bio au Carrefour, il a peut-tre une autre opinion sur le sujet.




> Et puis d'un autre ct, embaucher plus de monde a peut tre pas mal en ce moment...


Tu connais beaucoup de monde qui accepterait en change d'un salaire somme toute faible d'aller empiler de la terre autour des pommes de terre, de ramasser des doryphores ou de mixer des cendres de bois avec du compost? Moi non. Tout le problme actuellement, c'est que les gens veulent pas faire des travaux manuels. Et agricoles encore plus, et a a toujours t comme a.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> *On s'en moque de savoir ou pas savoir. Pas de source = poubelle. On apprends a en 1ere anne de n'importe quelle fac.*
> 
> Bah non, la main d'uvre elle travaille pas sur des rendements dcroissants tout le problme est l.
> 
> Toi oui. Maintenant le caissier qui rceptionne tes courses bio au Carrefour, il a peut-tre une autre opinion sur le sujet.
> 
> Tu connais beaucoup de monde qui accepterait en change d'un salaire somme toute faible d'aller empiler de la terre autour des pommes de terre, de ramasser des doryphores ou de mixer des cendres de bois avec du compost? Moi non. Tout le problme actuellement, c'est que les gens veulent pas faire des travaux manuels. Et agricoles encore plus, et *a a toujours t comme a*.


La bonne parole selon saint grafikm_fr  ::mouarf:: 
Et comment se contredire en 2 phrases.

----------


## dams78

> On s'en moque de savoir ou pas savoir. Pas de source = poubelle. On apprends a en 1ere anne de n'importe quelle fac.


Ou enfin des sources pour prouver que les pesticides finissent dans les nappes phratiques...




> Bah non, la main d'uvre elle travaille pas sur des rendements dcroissants tout le problme est l.


Plus on vend moins a cote cher, pourquoi a serait diffrent?




> Toi oui. Maintenant le caissier qui rceptionne tes courses bio au Carrefour, il a peut-tre une autre opinion sur le sujet.


Peut tre, peut tre pas... En attendant on voit de plus en plus de ces produits alors c'est bien que la demande augmente.




> Tu connais beaucoup de monde qui accepterait en change d'un salaire somme toute faible d'aller empiler de la terre autour des pommes de terre, de ramasser des doryphores ou de mixer des cendres de bois avec du compost? Moi non. Tout le problme actuellement, c'est que les gens veulent pas faire des travaux manuels. Et agricoles encore plus, et a a toujours t comme a.


Faire du bio c'est pas forcment revenir au moyen ge.
Mme si je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait de trouver du personnel pour des travaux manuel (quoi que il faut bien se nourrir).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et comment se contredire en 2 phrases.


C'est pas une contradiction, ou alors tu as dormi en cours d'histoire...

Les paysans ont toujours voulu partir en ville. videmment, on a surtout retenu l'exode rural au XXe sicle, mais le travail de la terre tait tellement difficile, surtout en dehors de l'Europe, que les villageois (surtout ce qu'on appellerait les "jeunes") taient prts  tout pour quitter la terre. Dj pour tre libres (merci le servage) et puis parce que le travail de la terre tait trs pnible.

----------


## dams78

> C'est pas une contradiction, ou alors tu as dormi en cours d'histoire...
> 
> Les paysans ont toujours voulu partir en ville. videmment, on a surtout retenu l'exode rural au XXe sicle, mais le travail de la terre tait tellement difficile, surtout en dehors de l'Europe, que les villageois (surtout ce qu'on appellerait les "jeunes") taient prts  tout pour quitter la terre. Dj pour tre libres (merci le servage) et puis parce que le travail de la terre tait trs pnible.


Heureusement on a cr les tracteurs  ::): 
Je suis d'accord avec toi que peu de gens veulent faire ce travail, et je l'ai comprend mais si on en revient au sujet initial, est ce une raison pour oublier l'agriculture de qualit face  une agriculture intensive  coup d'OGM?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pas une contradiction, ou alors tu as dormi en cours d'histoire...
> 
> Les paysans ont toujours voulu partir en ville. videmment, on a surtout retenu l'exode rural au XXe sicle, mais le travail de la terre tait tellement difficile, surtout en dehors de l'Europe, que les villageois (surtout ce qu'on appellerait les "jeunes") taient prts  tout pour quitter la terre. Dj pour tre libres (merci le servage) et puis parce que le travail de la terre tait trs pnible.


Je ne dis pas que tu as tort ( je ne conteste pas tout ce qui est dit, moi) la contradiction venait du fait que tu balanais la formule de Dams78 concernant les pesticides qui polluaient sous prtexte du manque de source (comme s'il en fallait) et que tu fais la mme chose. Aucune source pour affirmer que peu de monde souhaite tre agriculteurs, ce qui est aussi vident, bien sr !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je ne dis pas que tu as tort ( je ne conteste pas tout ce qui est dit, moi) la contradiction venait du fait que tu balanais la formule de Dams78 concernant les pesticides qui polluaient sous prtexte du manque de source (comme s'il en fallait) et que tu fais la mme chose.


J'ai pas reproch  Dams de pas avoir mis de sources dans son post. Mais si tu cites Wikipedia, il faut bien lire ce qui y est crit, tu peux tomber sur un paquet d'neries.

Et en l'occurrence, l'excuse de l'tude sonnait suspect, d'o l'intrt de vrifier la source.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ai pas reproch  Dams de pas avoir mis de sources dans son post. Mais si tu cites Wikipedia, il faut bien lire ce qui y est crit, tu peux tomber sur un paquet d'neries.
> 
> Et en l'occurrence, l'excuse de l'tude sonnait suspect, d'o l'intrt de vrifier la source.


Oui, enfin, si je te cite, a donne cela, quand mme





> Envoy par dams78  
> 
> D'un autre ct on sait tous que les sols sont pollus...
> 
> 
> On s'en moque de savoir ou pas savoir. Pas de source = poubelle. On apprends a en 1ere anne de n'importe quelle fac.


Ensuite, dire que tu ne reproches rien  dams78, c'est un peu facile, non ?
Maintenant, tu as tout a fait raison, sur le fait que Wikipdia n'est pas  prendre pour argent comptant !
Mais tu sembles plus prompt  ergoter sur des dtails que de rellement dbattre. Ds que le dbat t'chappes tu pinailles et chipotes, en bref tu esquives  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> jPersonne n'en a parl des vaches . Comme quoi faudrait aussi connaitre  les solutions alternative avant de cracher dessus ...


Si, mais faudrait choisir....

Utiliser des vaches pour recycler les sols, ou ne pas les utiliser pour viter qu'elles ptent et ne renvoient trop de CO2 et de mthane dans l'atmosphre pour viter le rchauffement climatique ????  ::aie:: 







> Les resources en ptrole vont s'puiser donc on commence a chercher d'autres solutions, alors que l'on aurait pu commencer avant.  Et c'est un peu pareil pour tout, on attend d'tre au pied du mur et c'est toujours les mme qui prennent et les mmes qui en profitent.


Absolument, et - je l'ai mentionn dans un autre thread - je travaillais il y a .. 32 ans ... avec un gars qui faisait de la recherche sur le photovoltaique, et on n'a rien mis dedans pendant 30 ans...  Et d'un seul coup, il y a 2 ans : "_Ah .. Faut passer au photovoltaique_"....

a m'nerve....







> Alors videmment, je suis pour les manipulations gntiques en laboratoire, car je sais qu'elles sont les seuls moyens de comprendre tout a et de finir par vaincre des maladies comme le cancer, la myopathie, ... Mais, de l  consommer des produits gntiquement modifis alors qu'on n'a aucune ide si le gne modifi n'entre pas justement dans le dclenchement du processus cancreux, ou peut-tre mme d'une maladie qui ne s'est pas encore dclare... je dis non ! Arrtons de jouer aux apprentis sorciers !



Bah c'est pareil y compris pour les mdocs.. Mme si ils passent le stade des essais cliniques et sont autoriss, on peut se rendre compte bien aprs de leurs effets nocifs (_voir le Thalidomide, la pillule, et tout un tas d'autres trucs, vaccins, antibiotiques, ..._)...   long terme...

D'o ma question,  laquelle ta rponse ne rpond pas.....








> est ce une raison pour oublier l'agriculture de qualit face  une agriculture intensive  coup d'OGM?


Ta phrase est biaise....

C'est soit :

"_peut-on oublier l'agriculture de qualit face  une agriculture intensive_" 

ou

"_peut-on faire de l'agriculture de qualit  base d'OGM_"



L tu conclues selon ton point de vue....




Et je persiste  croire (_et comme je le disais plus haut nous avons tout un tas d'exemples avec les plantes_) que l'on peut faire des manipulations gntiques et cependant avoir de la qualit..

Et de l'autre ct, est-on prt dans notre socit du XXIme sicle - et tes-vous prts ? -  avoir une pidmie de philoxra ou un anantissement par exemple des vignes  cause du mildiou (_ou d'une autre culture_) ? Est-on prt  accepter le fait que l'Afrique plus l'Indonsie souffrent tous les 5 ou 7 ans d'une destruction totale de leurs cultures  cause des criquets ??

Si on rpond oui, alors d'accord passons-nous des OGM. Mais alors c'est que nous n'avons aucune considration pour ces "pauvres sauvages"... Et que l'on prfre avoir des pesticides....

Sinon, il faut alors simplement exiger des contrles et vrifications, mais ne pas militer pour l'arrt des OGM....

 ::?:

----------


## david06600

> Absolument, et - je l'ai mentionn dans un autre thread - je travaillais il y a .. 32 ans ... avec un gars qui faisait de la recherche sur le photovoltaique, et on n'a rien mis dedans pendant 30 ans...  Et d'un seul coup, il y a 2 ans : "_Ah .. Faut passer au photovoltaique_"....
> 
> a m'nerve....


Ok et donc pour en revenir au ogm nous faisons le mme type d'erreur, c'est a dire choisir la solution de facilit sans vraiment en connaitre les consquences.  Je serais pour continuer la recherche sur les ogm en laboratoire, et favoriser une agriculture plus en phase avec la nature, comme le bio (j'aime pas cette tiquette mais bon).  Dveloppons un systme d'agriculture bio efficace et voila!  Si la nature modifie elle mme des composantes d'une plante ou d'un fruit, laissons la faire, mais ne jouons pas aux apprentis sorciers et surtout ce n'est pas a la population de servir de cobaye, pour les intrts de certaines personnes.  C'est simpe non !?  ::aie::

----------


## zaventem

Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir troller, ma question est vritable : quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer quels sont rellement les risques supposs des OGM?
Jusqu' prsent, les rponses que je reoit sont des peurs irrationnelles ou dont l'origine n'est pas lie aux OGM.

----------


## kimjoa

> Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir troller, ma question est vritable : quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer quels sont rellement les risques supposs des OGM?
> Jusqu' prsent, les rponses que je reoit sont des peurs irrationnelles ou dont l'origine n'est pas lie aux OGM.


Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut dans le poste, l'un des problme lors d'ajout ou modification d'un gne et que celui-ci est relier aux autres et que ses changement peux bouleverser l'ensemble des autres gne et produire des protine  mconnue. C'est pas vraiment un problme si ses protine t test, mais elle le sont pas vraiment.... par exemple au USA y'a une baisse anormalement lev du taux de fcondation des cochons nourrie au OGM, et dois y'avoir bien autre cas comme celui-ci

sinon Louis Griffont  expliqu aussi un peu plus haut les dangers potentiel ...

Pour ma par je suis pas contre es OGM mais tant que aucune autre solutions ne peux tre mit en ouvre, et les principaux sont le partage des richesses et le gaspillage... (et surtout pas les engrais chimique et pesticides qui sont sans doute encore plus mauvais)

----------


## david06600

> Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir troller, ma question est vritable : quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer quels sont rellement les risques supposs des OGM?
> Jusqu' prsent, les rponses que je reoit sont des peurs irrationnelles ou dont l'origine n'est pas lie aux OGM.


Il n'y a pas de peur irrationnelle, mais le fait que l'on ne sache pas vraiment les consquences  long terme devrait suffir  interdire la production d'ogm ailleurs que dans un labo non ?
Ensuite les ogm c'est aussi un moyen de baisser les couts donc de vendre moins cher ou de faire plus de profit.  Je ne sais pas vraiment si les amricains ont le droit de produire des ogm, mais je pense que oui, donc pour rester comptitif il va falloir que l'on s'y mette aussi.  Je trouve cependant que ce n'est pas une bonne raison pour s'y mettre et que l'on doit faire mieux que a en qualit et en productivit et ne pas se laisser aller et suivre la mme voix que les concurrents, notamment les amricains.  Il faut se dmarquer des autres pour russir.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir troller, ma question est vritable : quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer quels sont rellement les risques supposs des OGM?
> Jusqu' prsent, les rponses que je reoit sont des peurs irrationnelles ou dont l'origine n'est pas lie aux OGM.


Le plus gros problme c'est que la culture OGM est aujourd'hui organise, et contrle par des laboratoires dont le seul intrt est le profit et le contrle de l'agriculture mondiale.
Comme les politiques sont  la solde de tous ces lobbys, il n'est d'autres recours que de refuser les OGM en bloc et faire pression comme on peu

----------


## ManusDei

> Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir troller, ma question est vritable : quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer quels sont rellement les risques supposs des OGM?
> Jusqu' prsent, les rponses que je reoit sont des peurs irrationnelles ou dont l'origine n'est pas lie aux OGM.


Les risques sont justement inconnus. On sait que les plantes peuvent muter, que les gnes peuvent se transmettre naturellement aux autres plantes autour (via le pollen par exemple), et on ignore tout des consquences. On ne sait pas si modifier le gne d'une patate pour la rendre rsistante aux doryphores ne va pas modifier d'autres choses. Comme par exemple la couleur, le got, ou alors la facult qu'on aurait de la digrer, ou d'autres effets, qui eux seraient rellement nfastes (oui parce que bon, la couleur de la patate a pas vraiment d'importance).

kimjoa parle du taux de fcondit des porcs nourris aux OGM, si c'est vrai et que a vient des OGM, tu t'imagines strile parce que tu as mang des patates qui n'ont pas t suffisamment testes avant d'tre commercialises ?

Vu qu'en dessous de 5%, la prsence d'OGM n'est pas indique, tu pourrais mme en manger sans le savoir, donc on n'a mme pas la possibilit de les viter si on le souhaite.

Pour finir, on est dj en surproduction agricole, donc pourquoi essayer de produire plus ?

----------


## dams78

> Ensuite les ogm c'est aussi un moyen de baisser les couts donc de vendre moins cher ou de faire plus de profit.  Je ne sais pas vraiment si les amricains ont le droit de produire des ogm, mais je pense que oui, donc pour rester comptitif il va falloir que l'on s'y mette aussi.


Une vraie taxe carbone sur le transport des marchandises permettrait aux produits locaux d'tre comptitif.

----------


## souviron34

> Une vraie taxe carbone sur le transport des marchandises permettrait aux produits locaux d'tre comptitif.


absolument !!  ::ccool:: 

De mme qu'une vraie taxe sur les transports de fruits/lgumes par voie maritime ou trans-continentale routire..

Mais personne (ni  droite ni  gauche) n'a les c.uilles de se retrouver confront  une grve des camionneurs et de tenir....

Et personne (ou presque) dans la population n'a les c.uilles d'admettre que les sushis sont excellents, mais au Japon.. Et que l'on devrait passer l'hiver sans tomates... Ni patates douces.. Et que les lychees c'est peut-tre bon, mais en Chine..

----------


## david06600

> absolument !! 
> 
> De mme qu'une vraie taxe sur les transports de fruits/lgumes par voie maritime ou trans-continentale routire..
> 
> Mais personne (ni  droite ni  gauche) n'a les c.uilles de se retrouver confront  une grve des camionneurs et de tenir....
> 
> Et personne (ou presque) dans la population n'a les c.uilles d'admettre que les sushis sont excellents, mais au Japon.. Et que l'on devrait passer l'hiver sans tomates... Ni patates douces.. Et que les lychees c'est peut-tre bon, mais en Chine..


Tout a fait d'accord avec a, mais on ne nous mettrait pas sous le nez dans les rayons des supermarchs ces produits la, je pense que personne ne dirais rien non plus.  On c'est trs bien pass de sushis jusqu'a maintenant.  A qui la faute ?
Concernant les sushis, c'est vraiment du vol.  Poissons de mauvaise qualit, le gout n'y est vraiment pas et on paye a cher pour la qualit propos, y en a qui s'en mette plein les fouilles encore.  Mais bon faut avoir gout l'authentique pour comprendre.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Une vraie taxe carbone sur le transport des marchandises permettrait aux produits locaux d'tre comptitif.





> De mme qu'une vraie taxe sur les transports de fruits/lgumes par voie maritime ou trans-continentale routire..
> 
> Mais personne (ni  droite ni  gauche) n'a les c.uilles de se retrouver confront  une grve des camionneurs et de tenir....
> 
> Et personne (ou presque) dans la population n'a les c.uilles d'admettre que les sushis sont excellents, mais au Japon.. Et que l'on devrait passer l'hiver sans tomates... Ni patates douces.. Et que les lychees c'est peut-tre bon, mais en Chine..


Nous avons fait le choix avec ma femme de n'utiliser que des lgumes/fruits de saison, que l'on achte  la coop bio du coin. Notre budget nourriture n'a pas vari d'un iota, mais l'hiver fut long ! Mais on a redcouvert des lgumes tels que topinambours, courges, navets, ...  ::ccool::  Et le plaisir des soupes faites maison. Et, vous savez le pire dans tout a ? C'est que nous sommes encore vivants !  ::mouarf::

----------


## gmotw

> Nous avons fait le choix avec ma femme de n'utiliser que des lgumes/fruits de saison, que l'on achte  la coop bio du coin. Notre budget nourriture n'a pas vari d'un iota, mais l'hiver fut long ! Mais on a redcouvert des lgumes tels que topinambours, courges, navets, ...  Et le plaisir des soupes faites maison. Et, vous savez le pire dans tout a ? C'est que nous sommes encore vivants !


 ::ccool::  D'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que certains vieux lgumes oublis reviennent  la mode de cette manire.
Personnellement, j'ai fait le mme choix des fruits de saison pour mes gteaux. Comme a, on ne culpabilise uniquement que sur les kilos en trop.  ::D:

----------


## dams78

> Comme a, on ne culpabilise uniquement que sur les kilos en trop.


 ::mouarf:: 

Personnellement j'ai pas encore l'habitude des prix, du coup je regarde en premier la provenance, j'essaye de favoriser les produits franais et ensuite les pays frontaliers. Aprs il reste les produits "exotique", j'essaye d'en prendre que peu souvent.

----------


## souviron34

> Tout a fait d'accord avec a, mais on ne nous mettrait pas sous le nez dans les rayons des supermarchs ces produits la, je pense que personne ne dirais rien non plus.  On c'est trs bien pass de sushis jusqu'a maintenant.  A qui la faute ?
> Concernant les sushis, c'est vraiment du vol.  Poissons de mauvaise qualit, le gout n'y est vraiment pas et on paye a cher pour la qualit propos, y en a qui s'en mette plein les fouilles encore.  Mais bon faut avoir gout l'authentique pour comprendre.


Vi, mais quand tu regardes  Paris (_vers Opra/Madeleine, il n'y a que a) (et mme vers chez nous,  Montpellier_) que c'est devenu le truc  la mode, et que c'est plein, ben ....

Et c'est pas parce qu'on te montre un truc qu'il faut le consommer, aussi  :8O: 

Tu rsistes pas aux "tentations" de la rue St Denis ou du Bois de Boulogne ?
Pourtant on en "voit", des choses  ::aie:: 

De mme, si je te montre une proprit  500 000 euros, tu empruntes pour l'acheter, ou tu regardes et tu dis Bof ?


De mme  pour le dernier portable, le dernier cran plat, etc etc... (la dernire version de ....)


La "faute des marchands", elle est peut-tre l, mais c'est avant tout la faute des consommateurs....







> Nous avons fait le choix avec ma femme de n'utiliser que des lgumes/fruits de saison, que l'on achte  la coop bio du coin. Notre budget nourriture n'a pas vari d'un iota, mais l'hiver fut long ! Mais on a redcouvert des lgumes tels que topinambours, courges, navets, ...  Et le plaisir des soupes faites maison. Et, vous savez le pire dans tout a ? C'est que nous sommes encore vivants !


Nous en hiver (_de mi-Novembre  fin Avril/Dbut Mai_) on alterne entre poireaux/pommes de terre et soupe de lgumes (_carottes, navets,oignons, un peu de choux fleur, une branche de cleri_)..


Et c'est bon...  ::D: 

Et pas cher...

10 euros max pour 5 jours de soupe  2...

----------


## david06600

> Vi, mais quand tu regardes  Paris (_vers Opra/Madeleine, il n'y a que a) (et mme vers chez nous,  Montpellier_) que c'est devenu le truc  la mode, et que c'est plein, ben ....
> 
> Et c'est pas parce qu'on te montre un truc qu'il faut le consommer, aussi 
> 
> Tu rsistes pas aux "tentations" de la rue St Denis ou du Bois de Boulogne ?
> Pourtant on en "voit", des choses 
> 
> De mme, si je te montre une proprit  500 000 euros, tu empruntes pour l'acheter, ou tu regardes et tu dis Bof ?
> 
> ...


Oui moi aussi personnellement je n'achte que des produits locaux, mais beaucoup de personnes ne se posent pas de questions et je les comprend.  Pour ma part, j'ai eu la chance de manger des lytchi cueilli directement sur l'arbre, pareil pour les bananes, les ananas (sous terre) donc quand je vois la tte des lytchi en France je ne suis mme pas tent.  Nos pommes, poires, abricots, cerises, pches, melons etc... me satisfont pleinement.
Lol pour le bois de boulogne, mais avec ce que j'ai vu a la tl je ne pense pas que a me tenterai  ::): , a me parait pas trs naturelle comme produit, ne serait ce pas des ogm ?  ::aie:: .

----------


## souviron34

> Lol pour le bois de boulogne, mais avec ce que j'ai vu a la tl je ne pense pas que a me tenterai , a me parait pas trs naturelle comme produit, *ne serait ce pas des ogm ?* .


G, je ne sais pas...

M, sans doute  :;):  :8-):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La "faute des marchands", elle est peut-tre l, mais c'est avant tout la faute des consommateurs....


+1000
 ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

> Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir troller, ma question est vritable : quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer quels sont rellement les risques supposs des OGM?
> Jusqu' prsent, les rponses que je reoit sont des peurs irrationnelles ou dont l'origine n'est pas lie aux OGM.


Les risques rels sont lis  l'irresponsabilit des grandes entreprises.
Il s'agit de savoir si l'appt du gain gagnera face  la gestion du risque.

Le principe de prcaution ce n'est pas de s'assurer qu'il n'y a aucun risque, c'est impossible. C'est de quantifier une probabilit, et en fonction de cette probabilit, du but  atteindre, et de la ncessit d'atteindre ce but : on prend le risque ou pas. C'est a le principe de prcaution.

Je n'ai aucune confiance dans les entreprises prives  ce niveau l. Vraiment aucune. L'enjeu c'est ni plus ni moins que la destruction du patrimoine gntique de la nature. Sa perversion "non-naturelle"  grande chelle si c'est fait sans tudes srieuses pralables.

On sait aujourd'hui que pour avoir une vrai vision du risque, il faudrait faire des tudes sur plusieurs dcennies, ce qui n'est bien videmment pas encore le cas. Donc je dis non pour la mise en production, et oui pour l'tude en milieu ultra contrl et confin.


A propos de l'agriculture bio et de l'agriculture intensive, le dbat doit tre corrl avec celui sur la fin des nergies fossiles. Les outils chimiques utiliss dans l'agriculture intensive proviennent en totalit du gaz et du ptrole en moindre mesure.

Or, nous sommes actuellement sur le plateau max de production de ptrole, qui durera selon les estimations entre 10 et 15 ans, et le dbut du plateau ou du pic pour la gaz (on connait pas encore la forme que prendra la courbe) c'est pour dans 15/20 ans.

A partir de l, cela signifie que les prix de toutes les denres lies  ces ressources exploseront. Donc le prix de la bouffe.

Il est donc *ncessaire* de passer  une agriculture bio. Principe de prcaution :
Le gain de ne rien faire c'est conomiser des sous.
La perte c'est des famines gnralises avec tous les problmes qui en dcoulent.
Donc il faut agir.

Sauf que a ncessite de s'y prendre des dcennies  l'avance pour lisser le poids de l'investissement dans le temps. Cela ncessite une volont politique (locale cette fois) constante quel que soit le bord politique au pouvoir.

Bref -> no futur.

----------


## zaventem

> Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut dans le poste, l'un des problme lors d'ajout ou modification d'un gne et que celui-ci est relier aux autres et que ses changement peux bouleverser l'ensemble des autres gne et produire des protine  mconnue. C'est pas vraiment un problme si ses protine t test, mais elle le sont pas vraiment....


Aurais-tu des liens vers documents dcrivant des cas o la situation c'est produite sur des organismes viables?





> par exemple au USA y'a une baisse anormalement lev du taux de fcondation des cochons nourrie au OGM, et dois y'avoir bien autre cas comme celui-ci


A nouveau, aurais-tu des rfrences sur ces tudes?





> Il n'y a pas de peur irrationnelle, mais le fait que l'on ne sache pas vraiment les consquences  long terme devrait suffir  interdire la production d'ogm ailleurs que dans un labo non ?


Peut-on garantir que l'utilisation d'antibiotique n'aura pas d'effet  long terme? Des bactries ne dveloppent-elles pas dj des rsistances? Ne devrait-on pas les interdire de peur de voir apparaitre une super bactrie?

Le risque zro n'existe pas et n'a jamais exister, lorsque une plante mute naturellement, personne n'est l pour regarder ce qui se passe et quelles en sont les consquences, pour les OGM, des tudes sont mises en place avant chaque autorisation. Prenons par exemple l'Amflora:  l'EFSA a tudier pendant 7 ans cette pomme de terre avant de l'autoriser : conclusion aucun risque pour l'homme o l'animal n'a pu tre identifi, aucun risque environnemental, aucun risque de dissmination. Il ne me semble donc pas idiot d'attendre des scnarios de problme scientifiquement plausibles avant de jeter aux ordures ces cocnlusions en les balayant d'un "on ne sait jamais". 





> Ensuite les ogm c'est aussi un moyen de baisser les couts donc de vendre moins cher ou de faire plus de profit.


Cela peut tre *une* raison mais c'est loin d'tre la seule, je pense par exemple au Golden Rice qui a t dvelopp comme outil dans la lutte contre les carences en vitamines A de certains pays asiatiques et dont la licence est libre pour toute exploitation dont le revenu gagn grace  cette culture est infrieure  15.000$ si je ne me trompe pas.




> Le plus gros problme c'est que la culture OGM est aujourd'hui organise, et contrle par des laboratoires dont le seul intrt est le profit et le contrle de l'agriculture mondiale.
> Comme les politiques sont  la solde de tous ces lobbys, il n'est d'autres recours que de refuser les OGM en bloc et faire pression comme on peu


C'est exactement cela dont je parle quand j'voque des raisons irrationnelles o hors sujet... Ces groupes existent depuis bien avant les OGM et ces OGM ne reprsentent pas la majeur partie de leur revenu. Si les agriculteurs rachtent annes aprs annes les semences, en lieu et place de conspuer les mchants semanciers, se poser de la question du pourquoi: c'est une vision nave que de se dire qu'il suffit de garder une petite partie de sa rcolte pour la resemer d'annes en annes.

Que tu veuilles avoir une action politique, je trouve cela bien mais utilise alors de vrai arguments au lieu de jouer sur la peur et la mconnaisance des gens.






> Les risques sont justement inconnus. On sait que les plantes peuvent muter, que les gnes peuvent se transmettre naturellement aux autres plantes autour (via le pollen par exemple), et on ignore tout des consquences.


Les plantes comme tout organisme vivant mutent et transmettent leurs gnes, tous les jours  chaque instant depuis le dbut de la vie. Il faudrait peut-tre arrter de croire que l'homme est omnipotent et qu'il cre des choses  partir de rien. Les manipulations gntiques, on en fait depuis le dbut de l'agriculture par croisement/slection, on a juste dvelopp une technique plus rapide et plus fiable (plus fiable dans le sens de l'apparition de la caractristique recherche).

On dcrie par exemple les OGM de type BT (ceux rsistant au Round Up) comme tant dangereux mais on dcouvre paralllement  cela que des plantes dveloppent *naturellement* cette mme rsistance. Je pense que cela suscite tout de mme une interrogation sur l'opposition naturel/OGM.





> Pour finir, on est dj en surproduction agricole, donc pourquoi essayer de produire plus ?


Pourquoi produire plus?

Parce que la surproduction est locale et qu'il existe de de grandes zones de sous-production?
Parce que si on peut viter que des rcoltes entires ne soient ravages par des insectes, on vitera des famines?
Parce que si on peut arriver  ce que la culture consomme moins d'eau, cela pourrait permettre non de produire plus mais de raafecter cette eau aux populations locales?
...

Nous n'avons peut-tre pas besoin de produire plus mais nous ne sommes pas seuls au monde.

----------


## Marco46

> Peut-on garantir que l'utilisation d'antibiotique n'aura pas d'effet  long terme? Des bactries ne dveloppent-elles pas dj des rsistances? Ne devrait-on pas les interdire de peur de voir apparaitre une super bactrie?
> 
> Le risque zro n'existe pas et n'a jamais exister, lorsque une plante mute naturellement, personne n'est l pour regarder ce qui se passe et quelles en sont les consquences, pour les OGM, des tudes sont mises en place avant chaque autorisation. Prenons par exemple l'Amflora: l'EFSA a tudier pendant 7 ans cette pomme de terre avant de l'autoriser : conclusion aucun risque pour l'homme o l'animal n'a pu tre identifi, aucun risque environnemental, aucun risque de dissmination. Il ne me semble donc pas idiot d'attendre des scnarios de problme scientifiquement plausibles avant de jeter aux ordures ces cocnlusions en les balayant d'un "on ne sait jamais".


On ne peut rien garantir parce qu'il y a toujours un risque. La question est de savoir lequel ou lesquels. D'avoir une bonne ide de l'tude du risque pour pouvoir jauger si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.

Avec les OGM, on ne sait pas. Et c'est tout le problme. Impossible de prendre une dcision rationnelle dans ces conditions. Il faut plus d'tude et de recherches.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

En Amrique du nord, il ne commence pas  craindre les effets  long terme du boeuf aux hormones ? (problme de fcondit chez les femmes qui en mangent beaucoup ....) Il me seble avoir lu des articles l-dessus.

Car le problme est un peu le mme. L'homme boost des animaux artificiellement pour obtenir un gain de productivit immdiat mais sans en connatre les effets nfastes sur le long terme pour l'homme ni sur les animaux (amis b***leurs de dindons  :;):  ). 

Le boeuf aux hormones est interdit en UE et cette interdiction n'est pas remise en cause donc on peut faire confiance en l'UE une interdiction sur le long terme non ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Peut-on garantir que l'utilisation d'antibiotique n'aura pas d'effet  long terme? Des bactries ne dveloppent-elles pas dj des rsistances? Ne devrait-on pas les interdire de peur de voir apparaitre une super bactrie?


Bien sr que des bactries dveloppent des rsistances. "Les antibiotiques, c'est pas automatique", c'est justement pour a que la campagne de pub existe.

Le SIDA est un virus qui n'existait pas naturellement chez l'homme, il tait prsent chez les grands singes, mais n'avait pas d'effet sur eux. Utilis dans dans produits mdicaux, il a t introduit dans l'homme, a mut, et on voit le bordel que c'est maintenant. Tout a pour un petit virus qui n'a jamais gn les singes.




> Nous n'avons peut-tre pas besoin de produire plus mais nous ne sommes pas seuls au monde.


Dans ce cas, on devrait peut-tre arrter de vendre nos surplus  bas prix dans d'autres pays, tuant ainsi l'agriculture locale (donc maintenant ils ne produisent plus assez, et dpendent de notre surproduction qui dtruit leur conomie). Quand je parle d'arrter la surproduction, c'est  l'chelle mondiale.

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Or, nous sommes actuellement sur le plateau max de production de ptrole, qui durera selon les estimations entre 10 et 15 ans, et le dbut du plateau ou du pic pour la gaz (on connait pas encore la forme que prendra la courbe) c'est pour dans 15/20 ans.
> 
> A partir de l, cela signifie que les prix de toutes les denres lies  ces ressources exploseront. Donc le prix de la bouffe.
> 
> Il est donc *ncessaire* de passer  une agriculture bio. Principe de prcaution :
> Le gain de ne rien faire c'est conomiser des sous.
> La perte c'est des famines gnralises avec tous les problmes qui en dcoulent.
> Donc il faut agir.
> ...


Attention (_ ne pas mlanger les carottes et les pdt_  :;): )..

C'est l que votre discours me gne....


On parle d'un "danger ventuel pour la sant" et ensuite on justifie le principe de prcaution pour des raisons conomiques...

Cela n'a pas de sens...



PS: ce n'est pas "passer  une argiculture bio", mais "revenir".... Il n'y a pas si longtemps on l'avait (65 ans).....










> On ne peut rien garantir parce qu'il y a toujours un risque. La question est de savoir lequel ou lesquels. D'avoir une bonne ide de l'tude du risque pour pouvoir jauger si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.
> 
> Avec les OGM, on ne sait pas. Et c'est tout le problme. Impossible de prendre une dcision rationnelle dans ces conditions. Il faut plus d'tude et de recherches.



Si on avait suivi le principe du temps de La Fayette ou Lavoisier, on n'aurait jamais eu ni pomme de terre (_les paysans  l'poque disaient que a allait dtruire les plantes locales_), ni moyens de locomotion (_mme en commun, les "chevaux vapeur" taient la reprsentation du Diable mme_).....


C'est l toute l'absurdit du "prcautionisme"...

Le progrs (celui dont nous jouissons aujourdhui) est toujours venu d'essais (et de ratages) ...

Du temps de Rabelais, dissquer des corps tait passible de la dcapitation.. Grce  lui, maintenant on a la mdecine et la chirurgie...






> Le SIDA est un virus qui n'existait pas naturellement chez l'homme, il tait prsent chez les grands singes, mais n'avait pas d'effet sur eux. Utilis dans dans produits mdicaux, il a t introduit dans l'homme, a mut, et on voit le bordel que c'est maintenant. Tout a pour un petit virus qui n'a jamais gn les singes.


c'est faux....

Il tait vraisemblablement prsent chez l'humain, mais comme l'humain mourrait de tout un tas de trucs que maintenant on soigne, on ne l'avait jamais aperu jusqu'au dbut des annes 80..

Pareil pour les maladies de foie..

Mon grand-pre est mort (_en 71_) de ce qu'on appelait "une maladie de foie".. En 1992, ma belle-mre est morte d'une "hpatite B" (_la C tait inconnue, mais on avait dj classifi 2 types d'hpatite_). Ma mre est morte cette anne d'une hpatite C (_3ime type inconnu en 1991_).. 

"Un train peut en cacher un autre" ....

----------


## kimjoa

> Aurais-tu des liens vers documents dcrivant des cas o la situation c'est produite sur des organismes viables?


non j'ai pas de lien, j'ai entendue ca dans un reportage, mais ca semble relativement logique non? 




> A nouveau, aurais-tu des rfrences sur ces tudes?


http://www.lepost.fr/article/2010/04...ail-aussi.html

http://lizettelafleur.spaces.live.co...0&sa=211401961

----------


## ManusDei

> c'est faux....
> 
> Il tait vraisemblablement prsent chez l'humain, mais comme l'humain mourrait de tout un tas de trucs que maintenant on soigne, on ne l'avait jamais aperu jusqu'au dbut des annes 80..


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndrom...cience_acquise

Je veux bien croire que wikipedia n'est pas toujours  jour, ni exact, donc je rajoute un lien vers le site de "la recherche"

http://www.larecherche.fr/content/re...ticle?id=13360

Effectivement, le deuxime lien s'attaque  la thse de la transmission par le vaccin anti-poliomlique, mais conclue quand mme que a vient des singes.

----------


## Marco46

> Si on avait suivi le principe du temps de La Fayette ou Lavoisier, on n'aurait jamais eu ni pomme de terre (_les paysans  l'poque disaient que a allait dtruire les plantes locales_), ni moyens de locomotion (_mme en commun, les "chevaux vapeur" taient la reprsentation du Diable mme_).....
> 
> C'est l toute l'absurdit du "prcautionisme"...
> 
> Le progrs (celui dont nous jouissons aujourdhui) est toujours venu d'essais (et de ratages) ...
> 
> Du temps de Rabelais, dissquer des corps tait passible de la dcapitation.. Grce  lui, maintenant on a la mdecine et la chirurgie...


Je comprends ce que tu veux dire mais on est plus au temps de Lavoisier. Nous avons les moyens de prendre le temps de chercher  savoir. On a absolument pas besoin des OGM. On a 1M * moins besoin des OGM que de repasser  des cultures bio, ou au minimum de diminuer massivement l'utilisation de produits chimiques.

A partir de l je vois pas au nom quoi on introduirait massivement dans la nature des OGM pas assez tests, au nom de quel bnfice inutile.

A partir du moment o l'on admet que :

1/ On peut nourrir tout le monde en Bio sans trop de problme si on en prend le temps.
2/ On a pas d'tude solide ni assez de recul pour simplement *estimer* le danger des OGM et donc tout btement faire un choix.
3/ Il n'y a aucun caractre d'urgence d'aucune sorte  l'utilisation des OGM. Les problmes de sous alimentations sont d'ordre politique et conomique, en aucun cas d'ordre technique.

La conclusion vidente est :

*Pourquoi prendre ce risque ?*

Je n'ai rien contre l'tude des OGM, mais je ne vois aucune bonne raison de jouer  la roulette russe avec.

----------


## Marco46

> Attention (_ ne pas mlanger les carottes et les pdt_ )..
> 
> C'est l que votre discours me gne....
> 
> 
> On parle d'un "danger ventuel pour la sant" et ensuite on justifie le principe de prcaution pour des raisons conomiques...
> 
> Cela n'a pas de sens...
> 
> ...


En fait ce passage n'tait pas particulirement pour rpondre aux OGM mais pour dire pourquoi il tait ncessaire de quitter l'agriculture chimique pour revenir au bio. Pour faire face au problme de fin des nergies fossiles.

Dsol de la digression.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> non j'ai pas de lien, j'ai entendue ca dans un reportage, mais ca semble relativement logique non? 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2010/04...ail-aussi.html
> 
> http://lizettelafleur.spaces.live.co...0&sa=211401961


Putain, a c'est de la phat source - des blogs... 

Maintenant, je vais montrer comment des chercheurs un peu boulets manipulent des noobs et des Belges en 10 leons en crivant des conneries:

Voici une tude (une "vraie", pas une entre de blog) sur les effets du mais transgnique sur les souris:
http://www.biolsci.org/v05p0706.htm

Version courte: on a donn  des souris du mais a bouff et on a dtect des changements au niveau de la fonction du foie et des reins. A premire vue, tout semble se goupiller, mais c'est la que les emmerdes commencent.




> On this occasion, the data we required for this analysis were obtained either through court actions  (...) or by courtesy of (...) Greenpeace lawyers.


En gros, les chercheurs n'ont pas fait l'tude eux-mmes mais ont obtenu une des 3 sries de rsultats via Greenpeace, qui est bien videmment connue pour ses positions impartiales (triple  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  )

Ils ont pas compris que l'une des varits de mais OGM en question ne sert pas  bouffer mais  fabriquer de l'amidon, donc bon  ::roll:: 

Et a fait rien que cette varit de mais a t approuve par exemple au Canada il y a ~6 ans.

Je vais mme pas mentionner le fait que les souches utilises en labo (souris Albinos) ont un systme immunitaire qui est de base dficient, ce qui est fait exprs pour exacerber la raction  tout agent chimique ou biologique. Donc transposer des rsultats  un organisme normal est pour le moins cavalier.

Quant  mentionner le fait qu'un mais est gnralement cuit lorsqu'il est consomm par un tre humain, c'est trop demander...

Voila comment on manipule les veaux... euh pardon des contribuables...  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Les manipulations vont dans les deux sens, il me semble, et les manipuler sont autant dans les 2 camps.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Effectivement, le deuxime lien s'attaque  la thse de la transmission par le vaccin anti-poliomlique, mais conclue quand mme que a vient des singes.


Il y a une thorie que le virus du SIDA n'est en fait pas responsable de la maladie. Par contre elle fait, comment dirais-je, pas l'unanimit  l'heure actuelle.

Quand au 2e lien, les tudes d'horloge molculaire produisent de mmoire une fourchette de transmission entre 1880 et 1940 entre chimpanz et homme. Donc l'hypothse du vaccin n'en est qu'une parmi d'autre, mais vu la vitesse de mutation du HIV (il change  peu prs 1% du gnome par an, ce qui est trs lev) l'horloge molculaire donne des rsultats relativement prcis.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les manipulations vont dans les deux sens, il me semble, et les manipuler sont autant dans les 2 camps.


Non, parce que d'un cot tu as des bents qui font un traitement statistique sur les donnes qu'ils n'ont pas obtenu (et qu'ils ne maitrisent pas  100%) dans des conditions qui ne sont pas rels. Et d'un autre tu as des tudes dtailles comprenant des tudes sur le terrain comme celle ci (faite par le CNRS soit dit en passant) qui dmontre que l'interdiction de cette varit n'est pas fonde:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...tool=pmcentrez

----------


## zul

> A partir du moment o l'on admet que :
> 
>  1/ On peut nourrir tout le monde en Bio sans trop de problme si on en prend le temps.
>  2/ On a pas d'tude solide ni assez de recul pour simplement estimer le danger des OGM et donc tout btement faire un choix.
>  3/ Il n'y a aucun caractre d'urgence d'aucune sorte  l'utilisation des OGM. Les problmes de sous alimentations sont d'ordre politique et conomique, en aucun cas d'ordre technique.


Quand on ne peut plus dmontrer, on pose des axiomes et tout va bien ? En particulier, j'aimerai bien avoir des preuves tangibles de 1/ comme je l'ai indiqu prcdemment dans ce thread (et citer certaines tudes cites par wikipedia, alors que d'autres "montrent" le contraire, ce n'est pas recevable). Si 1/ est possible malgr tout, quelle proportion de la population et de la terre devrait tre utilise pour de telles cultures ? Comment grer les nuisibles et autres incidents mtos ? La population est-elle prte  faire disette ?

Pour 2/ quelle type d'tude reclamez-vous ? Enfermez des gens sur n-gnrations en les faisant manger uniquement un type d'OGM et tudiez leur comportement ? a ne prouve mme pas qu'il n'y aura pas des effets sur k+n gnrations. Il n'y a aucun moyen  d'assurer qu'un produit X n'a aucun impact sur n gnrations, pour tout type de population.  ce compte l, on ne fait jamais rien, c'est trop dangereux, on ne peut pas prvoir ce qu'il peut arriver (interdisons d'abord le tabac, les tlphones portables, le wifi, la 3G et tous ces processus ondulatoires dont on ne sait pas grand chose ....)

Pour 3/ oui peut-tre. En bonne partie. Mais pas forcment entirement. Comment classe tu les problmes de carence en vitamine A de certains populations (que le golden rice essayait de rsoudre) ?

----------


## Marco46

> Quand on ne peut plus dmontrer, on pose des axiomes et tout va bien ? En particulier, j'aimerai bien avoir des preuves tangibles de 1/ comme je l'ai indiqu prcdemment dans ce thread (et citer certaines tudes cites par wikipedia, alors que d'autres "montrent" le contraire, ce n'est pas recevable). Si 1/ est possible malgr tout, quelle proportion de la population et de la terre devrait tre utilise pour de telles cultures ? Comment grer les nuisibles et autres incidents mtos ? La population est-elle prte  faire disette ?


J'avais lu a dans un bouquin de Jean Ziegler, les Maitres du Monde, autour de 2004/2005, en terme de production calorique on produit par an plus de 2 fois plus qu'il n'est ncessaire pour nourrir la population mondiale. Donc on produit  l'heure actuelle de quoi nourrir 12 milliards d'individus. C'est un chiffre qu'il a rpt  de nombreuses occasions, que ce soit dans d'autres livres ou sur des plateaux tl. 
Au XXIme sicle, on ne meurt pas de faim sur terre  cause de problmes techniques, on meurt de faim parce que c'est un choix dlibr des hommes politiques de fonctionner sur ce systme conomico-politique. On *sait* produire  manger pour tout le monde mais on *ne veut pas* le faire pour des raisons conomiques.

Si tu considres que le bio produit 20  30 % de moins que du chimique, alors c'est largement possible de nourrir tout le monde sans utiliser plus de terres qu'aujourd'hui.

Le seul truc c'est que a peut pas se faire en un jour, il faut plusieurs dcennies.




> Pour 2/ quelle type d'tude reclamez-vous ? Enfermez des gens sur n-gnrations en les faisant manger uniquement un type d'OGM et tudiez leur comportement ? a ne prouve mme pas qu'il n'y aura pas des effets sur k+n gnrations. Il n'y a aucun moyen  d'assurer qu'un produit X n'a aucun impact sur n gnrations, pour tout type de population.  ce compte l, on ne fait jamais rien, c'est trop dangereux, on ne peut pas prvoir ce qu'il peut arriver (interdisons d'abord le tabac, les tlphones portables, le wifi, la 3G et tous ces processus ondulatoires dont on ne sait pas grand chose ....)


On peut trs bien dcider que des tudes sur 3 gnrations c'est suffisant, auquel cas on fait des tudes sur 3 gnrations. Et oui il faudra bien faire des exprimentations sur les hommes (comme pour tout mdicament) sur plusieurs gnrations pour savoir.
Mais en quoi est-ce un problme puisqu'il n'y a pas la moindre raison d'utiliser des OGM en lieu et place du bio ?

N'oublions pas que le risque li aux OGM c'est la perversion de la nature et ce de manire irrversible. C'est autre chose que de fumer une clope, un ptard ou utiliser son tlphone portable. C'est du mme ordre que l'utilisation du nuclaire. a mrite dbat et tudes et surtout de communiquer et de demander son avis  la population.

Aux dernires nouvelles on est en dmocratie, et chaque voix  la mme puissance qu'une autre, quelle que soit l'importance sociale de la personne. Quand on veut prendre des risques aussi normes et inconnus qui affecteront la totalit de la socit, il faut demander son avis aux gens.

Bref, je ne reconnais pas la lgitimit de quelques obscurs laboratoires  faire des choix de socits dterminants  notre place. Il ne s'agit pas de fabriquer des clopes, mais d'altrer le gnome de la nature sachant que ces altrations peuvent se dissminer de anarchiquement dans la nature.




> Pour 3/ oui peut-tre. En bonne partie. Mais pas forcment entirement. Comment classe tu les problmes de carence en vitamine A de certains populations (que le golden rice essayait de rsoudre) ?


C'est un propre de qualit d'alimentation. Je veux dire, de manger quilibr. Si on veut rsoudre ce problme, l'action  mener est de diversifier les cultures de ces rgions plutt que de les gaver avec des OGM.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y a une thorie que le virus du SIDA n'est en fait pas responsable de la maladie. Par contre elle fait, comment dirais-je, pas l'unanimit  l'heure actuelle.


Y a des thories sur tout, demande aux gens qui ne croient pas en la thorie de l'volution, ou  ceux qui affirment que la terre est plate...
Bref si tu veux mettre au mme niveau des thories largement acceptes par la communaut scientifique et d'autres qui sont ultra-minoritaire, effectivement, on avancera jamais.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Y a des thories sur tout, demande aux gens qui ne croient pas en la thorie de l'volution, ou  ceux qui affirment que la terre est plate...


Ca il faut que tu l'expliques  Souviron, pas  moi...  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> Quand on ne peut plus dmontrer, on pose des axiomes et tout va bien ? En particulier, j'aimerai bien avoir des preuves tangibles de 1/ comme je l'ai indiqu prcdemment dans ce thread (et citer certaines tudes cites par wikipedia, alors que d'autres "montrent" le contraire, ce n'est pas recevable). Si 1/ est possible malgr tout, quelle proportion de la population et de la terre devrait tre utilise pour de telles cultures ? Comment grer les nuisibles et autres incidents mtos ? La population est-elle prte  faire disette ?
> 
> Pour 2/ quelle type d'tude reclamez-vous ? Enfermez des gens sur n-gnrations en les faisant manger uniquement un type d'OGM et tudiez leur comportement ? a ne prouve mme pas qu'il n'y aura pas des effets sur k+n gnrations. Il n'y a aucun moyen  d'assurer qu'un produit X n'a aucun impact sur n gnrations, pour tout type de population.  ce compte l, on ne fait jamais rien, c'est trop dangereux, on ne peut pas prvoir ce qu'il peut arriver (interdisons d'abord le tabac, les tlphones portables, le wifi, la 3G et tous ces processus ondulatoires dont on ne sait pas grand chose ....)
> 
> Pour 3/ oui peut-tre. En bonne partie. Mais pas forcment entirement. Comment classe tu les problmes de carence en vitamine A de certains populations (que le golden rice essayait de rsoudre) ?


Je trouve ton exemple sur le tabac assez pertinent. Bon je fumes pas et supporte difficilement la fume alors je suis pas forcment impartiale mais bon... Est ce que tu crois pas justement que si on avait dcouvert avant que tous les fumeurs soient accrocs, que le tabac tait super nocif on aurait pu l'interdire?
Peut tre qu'il serait justement temps d'apprendre de nos erreurs et de ne pas toujours se prcipiter.
Comme tu le dis et t'as certainement raison si demain on cultive du bio comme on cultive actuellement, on aura certainement un rendement moindre (20% d'aprs les dire de certains). Mais pourquoi est ce qu'on pourrait pas cultiver bio diffremment? Je suis pas agriculteur mais il y a certainement des faon de faire : pour les moucherons il suffit de coccinelles, etc. Pour la place j'ai vu des projets d'immeubles o tu "empilais" champs et appartements / bureaux.
Moi je reste persuad qu'en utilisant la technologie actuelle on pourrait faire des choses propres (pour une fois) aprs c'est pas forcment la faon la plus simple mais bon...

----------


## zul

> J'avais lu a dans un bouquin de Jean Ziegler, les Maitres du Monde, autour de 2004/2005, en terme de production calorique on produit par an plus de 2 fois plus qu'il n'est ncessaire pour nourrir la population mondiale. Donc on produit  l'heure actuelle de quoi nourrir 12 milliards d'individus. C'est un chiffre qu'il a rpt  de nombreuses occasions, que ce soit dans d'autres livres ou sur des plateaux tl.


Je ne connais pas ce Jean Ziegler, mais de manire gnrale, ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne dit quelquechose, aussi "clbre" soit-elle que c'est pour autant une vrit (surtout que le monsieur est docteur en droit et en sociologie, c'est trs bien, mais a a pas beaucoup de rapport avec ce qui nous intresse). Sinon, que signifie "production calorique" ? En effet, on ne produit pas seulement pour se nourrir (mais aussi pour  nourrir les btes, pour faire des bio-carburants, de l'huile, etc ...).  Le reste du raisonnement est donc relativement caduque (si c'est vrai, si on a une mto clmente, si on a pas de phnomnes nuisibles incontrolables, si on a vraiment ce rendement, ...).




> N'oublions pas que le risque li aux OGM c'est la perversion de la nature et ce de manire irrversible. C'est autre chose que de fumer une clope, un ptard ou utiliser son tlphone portable. C'est du mme ordre que l'utilisation du nuclaire. a mrite dbat et tudes et surtout de communiquer et de demander son avis  la population.


Prend une pomme de terre quelconque. Dis moi quels sont les gnes naturels et les gnes non naturels ? Dis moi ce que c'est qu'une pomme de terre pure (avec 10 000 ans d'volution de l'espce) ? Tu dis qu'utiliser son tlphone portable est sans consquence. Qu'en sais tu ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a tudi sur n-gnration l'impact du tlphone portable sur nos organismes ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a tudi sur n-gnration l'impact de la propagation de ces ondes sur les insectes ? et les rpercussions sur l'ensemble de la chaine alimentaires ? Est-ce que ces ondes ne vont pas favoriser des transformations "non-naturelles" ? ( moins qu'elles soient naturelles dans ce cas ?). 




> C'est un propre de qualit d'alimentation. Je veux dire, de manger quilibr. Si on veut rsoudre ce problme, l'action  mener est de diversifier les cultures de ces rgions plutt que de les gaver avec des OGM.


Yaka fokon  ::):  Tu t'es pas dis qu'il tait peut-tre difficile de faire pousser n'importe quoi, n'importe o, et que les conditions dans certains pays n'taient pas vraiment favorables (surtant si tu supprime les "solutions" OGM, pesticides, engrais, etc ...).  Il reste la solution de l'import, ce qui  cologiquement et conomiquement n' est gure satisfaisant (cout cologique du transport, dpendance vis--vis du fournisseur ...).

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne connais pas ce Jean Ziegler, mais de manire gnrale, ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne dit quelquechose, aussi "clbre" soit-elle que c'est pour autant une vrit (surtout que le monsieur est docteur en droit et en sociologie, c'est trs bien, mais a a pas beaucoup de rapport avec ce qui nous intresse). Sinon, que signifie "production calorique" ? En effet, on ne produit pas seulement pour se nourrir (mais aussi pour  nourrir les btes, pour faire des bio-carburants, de l'huile, etc ...).  Le reste du raisonnement est donc relativement caduque (si c'est vrai, si on a une mto clmente, si on a pas de phnomnes nuisibles incontrolables, si on a vraiment ce rendement, ...).


Jean Ziegler a t rapporteur pour la FAO (l'organisme de l'ONU s'occupant de la faim dans le monde) de 2000  2008. Le rapport o il sort le chiffre de 2700 calories par jour pour 12 milliards d'individus est celui du 28 octobre 2004 devant l'ONU.
Source ici.

videmment que c'est pas parce que quelqu'un dit quelque chose que c'est vrai. Merci vraiment merci de m'ouvrir les yeux sur ce point.

Pour le reste, je constate que tu as dcid que les OGM taient la solution  la faim dans le monde, et que tu cherches tout un tas de raisons pour le prouver. Je ne peux rien faire pour toi. Aux lecteurs du thread de ce faire leur propre ide.





> Prend une pomme de terre quelconque. Dis moi quels sont les gnes naturels et les gnes non naturels ? Dis moi ce que c'est qu'une pomme de terre pure (avec 10 000 ans d'volution de l'espce) ? Tu dis qu'utiliser son tlphone portable est sans consquence. Qu'en sais tu ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a tudi sur n-gnration l'impact du tlphone portable sur nos organismes ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a tudi sur n-gnration l'impact de la propagation de ces ondes sur les insectes ? et les rpercussions sur l'ensemble de la chaine alimentaires ? Est-ce que ces ondes ne vont pas favoriser des transformations "non-naturelles" ? ( moins qu'elles soient naturelles dans ce cas ?).


Comme quelqu'un l'a dj dit sur ce fil, il y a une diffrence norme entre croiser des patates, et prendre un gne d'une espce et le mettre manuellement dans une autre.

Pour le reste, si je veux me soustraire  l'influence des tlphones portables, je peux, il me suffit de ne pas en utiliser. Par ailleurs les ondes des portables ne couvrent pas assez de surface sur la plante pour avoir un effet massif sur l'ensemble de l'co-systme. 

Les OGM si. Par la pollinisation au sait aujourd'hui que les distances parcourues sont normes et c'est totalement irrversible. C'est une mutation gntique.

Si tu ne comprends pas la diffrence d'chelle de danger j'en suis dsol.




> Yaka fokon  Tu t'es pas dis qu'il tait peut-tre difficile de faire pousser n'importe quoi, n'importe o, et que les conditions dans certains pays n'taient pas vraiment favorables (surtant si tu supprime les "solutions" OGM, pesticides, engrais, etc ...).  Il reste la solution de l'import, ce qui  cologiquement et conomiquement n' est gure satisfaisant (cout cologique du transport, dpendance vis--vis du fournisseur ...).


Il y a certainement d'autres solutions avant d'utiliser les OGM. 

Oui Yakafokon. 

C'est toujours mieux que "_On dirait que les OGM c'est bien !_".

----------


## lvr

> Ils ont pas compris que l'une des varits de mais OGM en question ne sert pas  bouffer mais  fabriquer de l'amidon, donc bon


Mais quand on sait que les diffrentes sortes de mas (OGM ou non) se recombinent ensemble. Il est tout a fait pertinent d'tudier l'effet de ces mas non initialement prvus pour la consommation sur notre sant puisqu'il n'y a aucune garantie qu'ils ne se retrouvent pas  termes mlangs avec des mas destins  la consommation.

J'ai rien contre la culture OGM, mais je veux avoir la garantie irrfutable  de ne pas les retrouver dans mon assiette. C'est mon choix et c'est le choix de millier de personnes.

Peut-on le garantir ? Non. 
Y a qu' voir le Mexique berceau du mas et qui a (je pense) interdit la culture de mas OGM, o certaines varits originelles commencent  dvelopper des anomalies dues aux mas OGM imports des USA. C'est a les OGM. C'est une propagation et une pollution incontrle.

Et tant qu'on ne peut pas le garantir qu'il en est autrement,
Et tant que le lobby des OGM empche un tiquetage correct des produits (ex "poulet aliment  base de soja OGM": a, vous ne le lirai jamais)
 je suis oppos  ces cultures.

----------


## zul

> Jean Ziegler a t rapporteur pour la FAO (l'organisme de l'ONU s'occupant de la faim dans le monde) de 2000  2008. Le rapport o il sort le chiffre de 2700 calories par jour pour 12 milliards d'individus est celui du 28 octobre 2004 devant l'ONU.
>  Source ici.
> 
>  videmment que c'est pas parce que quelqu'un dit quelque chose que c'est vrai. Merci vraiment merci de m'ouvrir les yeux sur ce point.
> 
>  Pour le reste, je constate que tu as dcid que les OGM taient la solution  la faim dans le monde, et que tu cherches tout un tas de raisons pour le prouver. Je ne peux rien faire pour toi. Aux lecteurs du thread de ce faire leur propre ide.


Il parle de 2700 calories par jour. Certes. Il n'y a pas de source quand mme (par source, j'entend rapport scientifique sur le sujet). De plus, le nombre de calorie n'est pas la seule variable lie  l'alimentation, l'apport en vitamine en est un autre. Enfin, ce chiffre n'indique pas qui et o on le produit, et dans ce cadre qui va dpendre de qui ?

Sinon attaque ad hominem, je ne te flicite pas. SI tu n'a plus d'arguments, abstiens toi.




> Comme quelqu'un l'a dj dit sur ce fil, il y a une diffrence norme entre croiser des patates, et prendre un gne d'une espce et le mettre manuellement dans une autre.
> 
>  Pour le reste, si je veux me soustraire  l'influence des tlphones portables, je peux, il me suffit de ne pas en utiliser. Par ailleurs les ondes des portables ne couvrent pas assez de surface sur la plante pour avoir un effet massif sur l'ensemble de l'co-systme.


Quelqu'un l'a dit sur le fil, a n'apporte pas de preuve irrfutable. Il s'agit d'une mutation non naturelle dans ce cas, mais vu de l'extrieur, sans aucune connaissance d'o vient cette plante, comment peut tu dcider si c'est une mutation "naturelle" ou "pas". Comment sais-tu qu'une telle mutation ne peut arriver. Les poissons et les oiseaux ont des anctres communs par une volution "naturelle" (pas la faute de l'Homme qui n'existait pas). Pourtant,  vue de nez, aujourd'hui, il n'y a rien de commun entre un poisson et un oiseau. La Nature ferait-elle des choses contre-nature ?

Arrter TON tlphone portable ne changera rien. Il faudrait arrter tous les tlphones portables, et toutes les antennes relais. La couverture dans un pays comme la France est de l'ordre de 95%, a parait assez important pour entrainer un changement "possible" de l'cosystme, qui peut avoir des consquences difficiles  calculer (par exemple, la disparation d'une espce d'insecte peut entrainer celle d'un type d'oiseau, qui aura un impact sur l'Afrique, via le (dans ce cas, le non-) phnomne de migration, ...) .




> Il y a certainement d'autres solutions avant d'utiliser les OGM. 
> 
>  Oui Yakafokon. 
> 
>  C'est toujours mieux que "On dirait que les OGM c'est bien !".


Attaque ad hominem bis repetita. Yakafokon n'a jamais nourri personne, ni chauff les chaumires  ::): . Yakafokon produire de l'lectricit sans nuclaire, sans charbon, sans ptrole, sans rien  ::): . Yakafokon produire de tout, sans ogm, sans engrais, sans pesticides, sans irrigation abusive. Yakafokon, mais en attendant, tu ne propose aucune solution.

 Et sinon, je critique surtout les attaques gratuites et avec peu de fondements contre les OGM en gnral, sans discernement, sans sparer les problmatiques de l'industrie agro alimentaire de la notion d'OGM, sans mettre en perspective par rapport aux problmatiques qu'ils essayent de rsoudre (pollution des sols, cours d'eau par les engrais chimiques, et autres pesticides, qui se propagent eux aussi, et de manire bien plus certaines, gaspillage d'eau pour l'irragation)

----------


## david06600

> Yaka fokon  Tu t'es pas dis qu'il tait peut-tre difficile de faire pousser n'importe quoi, n'importe o, et que les conditions dans certains pays n'taient pas vraiment favorables (surtant si tu supprime les "solutions" OGM, pesticides, engrais, etc ...).  Il reste la solution de l'import, ce qui  cologiquement et conomiquement n' est gure satisfaisant (cout cologique du transport, dpendance vis--vis du fournisseur ...).


Comment faisaient ses pays avant l' utilisation de pesticide, depuis disons 2000 ans (ou depuis l'apparition de l'agriculture) ?  Et nous comment faisions nous ?




> Attaque ad hominem bis repetita. Yakafokon n'a jamais nourri personne, ni chauff les chaumires . Yakafokon produire de l'lectricit sans nuclaire, sans charbon, sans ptrole, sans rien . Yakafokon produire de tout, sans ogm, sans engrais, sans pesticides, sans irrigation abusive. Yakafokon, mais en attendant, tu ne propose aucune solution.


Les innovations technologiques c'est parfois bien mais on peux aussi s'inspirer de la culture, de la tradition et marrier ou faire cohabiter culture tradition avec avance technologique et pas balayer tout ce qui parait traditionnel ds que l'on a une nouvelle technologie.
Ce n'est pas sur le produits naturels qu'il faut apposer une tiquette bio, mais sur les produits industriels qu'il faudrait coller une tiquette "produit industriel" ou "utilisation de pesticide".

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour moi, le problme des cultures OGM, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de s'en prmunir. Je m'explique.

Mon choix, est de ne pas manger d'OGM. C'est mon choix et mon droit,  ce que je sache !

D'abord lgalement, il y a un taux en dessous duquel, on n'est pas oblig de signaler la prsence d'OGM ! Donc, mme si ce n'est pas sr il y a un risque d'en ingrer contre son gr. Soit c'est SANS, soit c'est AVEC, c'est pas entre les deux ! Si, les super ingnieurs agronomes de ses soi-disant bienfaisants laboratoires ne sont pas capables de dtecter la prsence de leurs trucs dans les aliments... peut-on leur faire confiance ?
Ensuite, mme si chez moi, tranquilou, je cultive mes plantes, sans OGM, ben, il suffit qu'un agriculteur dans un rayon de plusieurs dizaines de kilomtres  la ronde cultive des OGM, pour que j'ai un risque de pollution aux OGM chez moi !
Et a, c'est galement insupportable. L encore, si c'est soi-disant super pro ne sont pas capables de matriser leurs produits... peut-on leur faire confiance ?

----------


## DoubleU

> Comment faisaient ses pays avant l' utilisation de pesticide, depuis disons 2000 ans (ou depuis l'apparition de l'agriculture) ? Et nous comment faisions nous ?


Ils se tapaient rgulirement des famines ><

Un exemple rcent pas loin de chez nous, la grande famine en irlande au milieu de XIXe, caus par le mildiou qui anantit les cultures de pomme de terre, l'aliment de base des paysans irlandais. 

Si les pesticides sont utiliss, c'est pas (seulement) pour engraisser l'industrie hein.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Comment faisaient ses pays avant l' utilisation de pesticide, depuis disons 2000 ans (ou depuis l'apparition de l'agriculture) ?  Et nous comment faisions nous ?


On apprend plus l'histoire-go de nos jours  l'cole ou bien tu y as pionc / dessin dans la marge comme 90% des gamins?  ::roll::  Compare les rendements du bl ne serait-ce que fin XIXe et maintenant. Regarde comment les gens mangeaient ne serait-ce que au dbut des annes 50 et maintenant.

Tiens, regarde ne serait-ce que ce petit document:
http://www.planbleu.org/methodologie/idd056.pdf

Le rendement du bl en France est pass de 2,4 t / ha  7,6 t / ha de 1961  1998. Pour ceux qui ont taill aussi les maths  l'cole, a fait plus du triple. Tu crois que a c'est fait par une manipulation du Saint-Esprit et des prires intenses du Gouvernement peut-tre? Et encore 2,4 t c'est norme, on tait plutt  0,8 t/ha vers 1900.

Et encore, la France est favoris par son climat relativement tempr, mais pour d'autres pays c'est beaucoup moins le cas. Alors oui, les varits ont fait des progrs et les technologies aussi, mais a aura un impact net sur la qualit de nutrition pour l'ensemble de la population (sauf sur les 10% des plus riches peut-tre). Si t'as envie de bouffer de la viande 1 fois par semaine, tu peux dj le faire, mais ne viens pas dire aux autres comment ils doivent le faire.

----------


## zaventem

> Et sinon, je critique surtout les attaques gratuites et avec peu de fondements contre les OGM en gnral, sans discernement, sans sparer les problmatiques de l'industrie agro alimentaire de la notion d'OGM, sans mettre en perspective par rapport aux problmatiques qu'ils essayent de rsoudre (pollution des sols, cours d'eau par les engrais chimiques, et autres pesticides, qui se propagent eux aussi, et de manire bien plus certaines, gaspillage d'eau pour l'irragation)


+1

----------


## david06600

> On apprend plus l'histoire-go de nos jours  l'cole ou bien tu y as pionc / dessin dans la marge comme 90% des gamins?  Compare les rendements du bl ne serait-ce que fin XIXe et maintenant. Regarde comment les gens mangeaient ne serait-ce que au dbut des annes 50 et maintenant.


Je voulais dire qu'aprs 2000 ans disons d'existence sans pesticide nous somme toujours l, mais bon c'tait un peu tir par les cheveux.
Sinon il doit y avoir des solutions pour amliorer les rendements du bio, et je pencherai plus pour faire de la recherche dans ce sens la, plutot que de foncer vers les ogm.  Les ogms seraient utiles en cas d'extreme ncessit.  Je ne prend pas d'antibiotique et de mdicaments au moindre mal de tete ou petite grippe, et je me porte trs bien.  Des aliments sain sont a la base d'une bonne sant.  Mais sinon on a qu'a directement se modifier gntiquement pour ne plus avoir besoin de manger de fruits et de lgumes.

----------


## kimjoa

> Putain, a c'est de la phat source - des blogs...
> 
> Maintenant, je vais montrer comment des chercheurs un peu boulets manipulent des noobs et des Belges en 10 leons en crivant des conneries:
> 
> Voici une tude (une "vraie", pas une entre de blog) sur les effets du mais transgnique sur les souris:


Ba tu suit les lien et t'arrive sur l'tude qui a mener les bloguer  crire tout ca !! c'est tros dure pour toi?




> Envoy par Louis Griffont  Voir le message
> Les manipulations vont dans les deux sens, il me semble, et les manipuler sont autant dans les 2 camps.





> Non, parce que d'un cot tu as des bents qui font un traitement statistique sur les donnes qu'ils n'ont pas obtenu (et qu'ils ne maitrisent pas  100%) dans des conditions qui ne sont pas rels. Et d'un autre tu as des tudes dtailles comprenant des tudes sur le terrain comme celle ci (faite par le CNRS soit dit en passant) qui dmontre que l'interdiction de cette varit n'est pas fonde:


H bien ! quel mauvaise fois .... tous des moutons sauf moi .... non mais lol  ::calim2::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> H bien ! quel mauvaise fois .... tous des moutons sauf moi .... non mais lol


Ne fais pas des extrapolations trop excessives. Si tu ne sais pas analyser un article de bio et prendre ses conclusions avec un plus ou moins gros grain de sel, c'est pas ta faute, mais a veut pas dire que c'est la mme chose pour tout le monde.  ::?: 

De toute manire, tu n'as qu' donner le lien vers une tude (et non pas un lien vers un blog qui link un site sur lequel on trouve pas l'tude) et tu verras tout de suite les biais (dans un sens comme dans l'autre, faut pas croire que tout le monde est beau et gentil).

----------


## souviron34

> Comme quelqu'un l'a dj dit sur ce fil, il y a une diffrence norme entre croiser des patates, et prendre un gne d'une espce et le mettre manuellement dans une autre.


Tu es donc contre les mdicaments et 100% pour l'homopathie ?

(la pharmacie consiste  extraire les molcules actives et les placer _manuellement_ dans une pilule, contrairement  l'homopathie qui consiste  prendre la plante d'origine..)





> Pour le reste, si je veux me soustraire  l'influence des tlphones portables, je peux, il me suffit de ne pas en utiliser. Par ailleurs les ondes des portables ne couvrent pas assez de surface sur la plante pour avoir un effet massif sur l'ensemble de l'co-systme.


Qui l'a dmontr ?

a n'est pas plus dmontr que l'impact suppos des OGM...





> Les OGM si. Par la pollinisation au sait aujourd'hui que les distances parcourues sont normes et c'est totalement irrversible. C'est une mutation gntique.



Encore une fois, les patates, tulipes, et autres fruits et lgumes (la mandarine par exemple), tant des slections et croisements non-naturels tablis au cours des sicles prcdents, n'ont jamais parcourus de distances phnomnales grce  la pollinisation ???

Bizarre, ces abeilles slectionneuses....  ::koi:: 






> Pour moi, le problme des cultures OGM, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de s'en prmunir. Je m'explique.


Et je n'ai aucun moyen de me prmunir contre les ondes mises par les rseaux Wifi ou ceux des portables.. Ni contre les 500 000 volts des lignes THT.. Ni contre les manations de chlore issues des piscines de tout les franais moyens...

On doit alors tout interdire ??

----------


## BainE

> Si tu considres que le bio produit 20  30 % de moins que du chimique, alors c'est largement possible de nourrir tout le monde sans utiliser plus de terres qu'aujourd'hui.


t1, mais ce que vous refusez de comprendre c'est que le "bio" (quel nom a la con) n'est rgit par aucune rgle, a part celle de dame nature. L'anne ou il y a plus de gel tot dans l anne, suivi par une grosse priode de soleil/pluie en alterance on doit pouvoir produire autant qu avec les produits chimiques mais l'anne ou ca gel pas du tout et ou les parasites se mettent sur les plantes ben ta production elle est nulle. Produire sans protection chimique c'est accepter d avoir des saisons vierge de toute production et surtout sans aucun modele matheux de prdiction.

----------


## kimjoa

> Ne fais pas des extrapolations trop excessives. Si tu ne sais pas analyser un article de bio et prendre ses conclusions avec un plus ou moins gros grain de sel, c'est pas ta faute, mais a veut pas dire que c'est la mme chose pour tout le monde.


Je parle pas du bio, mais seulement que l'on veuille pas admettre une vrit. Tout le monde se laisse influenc par les mdia, ou des tudes qu'on ira jamais tester... Qu'on soit pour ou contre les OGM, et si on est pas des gnticiens, on reste sous l'influence de ses tudes qu'on comprend pas ou peu.... Mais a te lire on dirait que t'a tout compris sur tout et que les dtracteur d'OGM sont les seule montons dans l'histoire....

Concernant l'tude,  je suis pas scientifique, je relate juste ce que j'ai pu lire ou voire ca et l,  si tu veux de vrai "preuve" sur ce que j'avance, tu peux faire aussi t'es recherches , et t'en verra un nombre assez lev rien quand tapant sur google "OGM strilit".

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je parle pas du bio, mais seulement que l'on veuille pas admettre une vrit.


La biologie est une science exacte, pour admettre les vrits, c'est chez ton cur/prtre/pope/imam/rabbin/lama/rayer les mentions inutiles que a se passe.




> Tout le monde se laisse influenc par les mdia, ou des tudes qu'on ira jamais tester...


Bah le principe d'un travail de recherche, ce que tu reprends des rsultats des travaux que tu cites et tu les utilises comme rfrences. S'il fallait tester chaque rsultat de chaque article que tu rfrences, la recherche n'avancerait jamais.




> Mais a te lire on dirait que t'a tout compris sur tout et que les dtracteur d'OGM sont les seule montons dans l'histoire....


Absolument pas: si demain j'ai une tude de Monsanto sous les yeux, je la prendrai avec des gants. Pas de bol, ils sont classs secret  ::(: 




> si tu veux de vrai "preuve" sur ce que j'avance, tu peux faire aussi t'es recherches ,


Je te recommande de lire Aristote dans ce cas: dans une discussion obissant  des rgles de logique formelle, c'est au celui qui avance quelque chose d'apporter des preuves. Donc en l'espce, si tu avance un argument, c'est  toi de produire la rfrence, pas  moi de faire des recherches.

----------


## david06600

Sinon si au lieu de discuter chacun de nous plantait quelques lgumes ou fruit si possibilit, dans son jardin ou sur sa terrasse, on arriverai peut tre  un rendement en bio sans perte par rapport au rendement avec utilisation de pesticide et engrais.

----------


## kimjoa

ba explique moi ca alors 




> Citation:
> Envoy par Louis Griffont Voir le message
> Les manipulations vont dans les deux sens, il me semble, et les manipuler sont autant dans les 2 camps.
> 
> Citation:
> Non, parce que d'un cot tu as des bents qui font un traitement statistique sur les donnes qu'ils n'ont pas obtenu (et qu'ils ne maitrisent pas  100%) dans des conditions qui ne sont pas rels. Et d'un autre tu as des tudes dtailles comprenant des tudes sur le terrain comme celle ci (faite par le CNRS soit dit en passant) qui dmontre que l'interdiction de cette varit n'est pas fonde:


Alors les dtracteur des OGM sont des bents, des mountons , qui capte rien  la science, et de l'autre les gentils partisan qui ont le savoir dans la poche .....

----------


## Marco46

> t1, mais ce que vous refusez de comprendre c'est que le "bio" (quel nom a la con) n'est rgit par aucune rgle, a part celle de dame nature. L'anne ou il y a plus de gel tot dans l anne, suivi par une grosse priode de soleil/pluie en alterance on doit pouvoir produire autant qu avec les produits chimiques mais l'anne ou ca gel pas du tout et ou les parasites se mettent sur les plantes ben ta production elle est nulle. Produire sans protection chimique c'est accepter d avoir des saisons vierge de toute production et surtout sans aucun modele matheux de prdiction.


Quand je dis bio, il faut comprendre "tendre vers du bio" plutt que "tendre vers du chimique". Avec la fin des nergies fossiles il faudra bien d'une manire ou d'une autre faire face  "moins de produits chimiques", donc autant faire a en prenant le temps de rapprendre et doucement plutt que dans l'urgence quand il sera trop tard.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu es donc contre les mdicaments et 100% pour l'homopathie ?
> 
> (la pharmacie consiste  extraire les molcules actives et les placer _manuellement_ dans une pilule, contrairement  l'homopathie qui consiste  prendre la plante d'origine..)


Non. S'il te plait fait un effort. Je dis pas que je suis contre les OGM par principe. Je suis contre faire des choix dans le noir complet.

Je dis que nous n'avons pas une visibilit suffisante sur ce sujet pour faire un choix intelligent, et que donc il faut continuer les tudes. Je dis qu'il n'y a pas de caractre d'urgence pour justifier de prendre un risque sans savoir de quoi il retourne.

Il s'agit d'une gestion de risque. Le risque n'est jamais de zro mais on peut avoir une ide de la proportion et de son tendue.

Ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.





> Encore une fois, les patates, tulipes, et autres fruits et lgumes (la mandarine par exemple), tant des slections et croisements non-naturels tablis au cours des sicles prcdents, n'ont jamais parcourus de distances phnomnales grce  la pollinisation ???
> 
> Bizarre, ces abeilles slectionneuses....


Mais justement. J'ai le choix de manger des OGM ou pas. En tout cas je devrais l'avoir. En jetant en production des OGM je perds ce choix car les OGM contaminent tout.

Je ne parle pas des OGM en tant que tel. Cela ne me gne pas que l'Homme triture les gnes pour fabriquer artificielle des plantes mieux adaptes. Je dis juste que je veux connaitre les risques et qu'il n'y a aucune raison de prendre des dcisions en aveugle.


Faut-il que je le rpte une 10me fois ou bien c'est clair ?

----------


## dams78

> Mais sinon on a qu'a directement se modifier gntiquement pour ne plus avoir besoin de manger de fruits et de lgumes.


Bonne ide, aprs tout c'est quoi la diffrence entre bouffer des OGM et tre un OGM? Je prcise que c'est un peu du second degrs mme si l'ide de cette remarque me plat.




> Tu es donc contre les mdicaments et 100% pour l'homopathie ?
> 
> (la pharmacie consiste  extraire les molcules actives et les placer _manuellement_ dans une pilule, contrairement  l'homopathie qui consiste  prendre la plante d'origine..)


Justement les mdicaments sont pas mal tests il me semble. Et d'ailleurs il y a quelques exemple de mdicaments nocifs qui ont t retirs... Comment on va faire si on se rend compte qu'une varit d'OGM est nocif mais que sa diffusion est dj bien entame (d'ailleurs c'est peut tre a l'avantage de les rendre one shot).




> Et je n'ai aucun moyen de me prmunir contre les ondes mises par les rseaux Wifi ou ceux des portables.. Ni contre les 500 000 volts des lignes THT.. Ni contre les manations de chlore issues des piscines de tout les franais moyens...
> 
> On doit alors tout interdire ??


De toute faon en 2012 on va tous crever donc autant se faire plaisir, et puis ya pire dans la vie, c'est a j'ai bien rsum?
C'est pas parce qu'il y a pire qu'on doit tout accepter...




> t1, mais ce que vous refusez de comprendre c'est que le "bio" (quel nom a la con) n'est rgit par aucune rgle, a part celle de dame nature. L'anne ou il y a plus de gel tot dans l anne, suivi par une grosse priode de soleil/pluie en alterance on doit pouvoir produire autant qu avec les produits chimiques mais l'anne ou ca gel pas du tout et ou les parasites se mettent sur les plantes ben ta production elle est nulle. Produire sans protection chimique c'est accepter d avoir des saisons vierge de toute production et surtout sans aucun modele matheux de prdiction.


Comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse associ bio  et technique de moyen age. Il existe des mthodes propres mais efficaces, on voit mme des engrais bio.
Mais bon je ne suis pas assez expert en la matire pour affirmer qu'une agriculture 100% bio est possible ou pas, j'aurai juste envie que a soit le cas et ainsi manger des choses saines (et au passage bonnes).

----------


## david06600

> Bonne ide, aprs tout c'est quoi la diffrence entre bouffer des OGM et tre un OGM? Je prcise que c'est un peu du second degrs mme si l'ide de cette remarque me plat.


Merci ^^



> Comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse associ bio  et technique de moyen age. Il existe des mthodes propres mais efficaces, on voit mme des engrais bio.
> Mais bon je ne suis pas assez expert en la matire pour affirmer qu'une agriculture 100% bio est possible ou pas, j'aurai juste envie que a soit le cas et ainsi manger des choses saines (et au passage bonnes).


Mais ce qu'on veut t'expliquer c'est qu'avec les ogms tu pourras manger des pches de la taille d'une pastque.  Bon aprs t'auras des poils qui pousseront un peu partout mais c'est pas grave...On trouvera une super techno pour lutter contre a  :;): 
PS: c'est vendredi et il fait chaud dsol.

----------


## Nebulix

A part peut-tre quelques champignons ramasss en fort, nous ne mangeons *que* des organismes gntiquement modifis. Modifis par des croisements entre diffrents individus ( c'est  dire des mutants) d'une mme espce  : On a mlang alatoirement les gnes de 2 individus et  slectionn les combinaisons ayant gard les  gnes les plus intressants de l'un et de l'autre. Quant au mlange des autres gnes , on n'en sait rien a priori.
Les techniques de gnie gntique ne modifient en principe que les gnes "utiles" et pas les autres. J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi cel serait plus dangereux que le mlange alatoire.
Parmi les champignons parfaitement naturels qu'on trouve en fort, n'oubliez pas qu'il en est
de trs toxiques !

----------


## david06600

> Ils se tapaient rgulirement des famines ><


Il y des techniques aussi pour conserver le surplus de production, d'une anne sur l'autre.
Technique par fermentation, couper les lgumes, mettre dans un rcipient et saupoudrer de gros sel (pas trop non plus).  Couvrir et laisser reposer une semaine (au plus au mieux).  Assaisonner avec des pices, couvrir d'eau ou d'huile dans un bocale et fermer hermtiquement.  Et l'anne suivante tu pourras dguster de dlicieux lgumes.  ::): 
De nos jours, et en temps normal, il y a quand mme des solutions qui nous permettent de pouvoir produire naturellement fruits et lgumes, les conserver et ainsi viter la famine.  Au cas ou.



> A part peut-tre quelques champignons ramasss en fort, nous ne mangeons *que* des organismes gntiquement modifis. Modifis par des croisements entre diffrents individus ( c'est  dire des mutants) d'une mme espce  : On a mlang alatoirement les gnes de 2 individus et  slectionn les combinaisons ayant gard les  gnes les plus intressants de l'un et de l'autre. Quant au mlange des autres gnes , on n'en sait rien a priori.
> Les techniques de gnie gntique ne modifient en principe que les gnes "utiles" et pas les autres. J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi cel serait plus dangereux que le mlange alatoire.
> Parmi les champignons parfaitement naturels qu'on trouve en fort, n'oubliez pas qu'il en est
> de trs toxiques !


Franchement, je prfre laisser la nature faire alatoirement et nous laisser intervenir en dernier recours.  En effet pourquoi ne pas laisser la nature faire au maximum ce qu'elle sait faire, en tirer profit au maximum et nous de complter si besoin.  Etre en osmose avec la nature et profiter des avantages qu'elle nous donnent plutot que de vouloir prendre sa place.

----------


## Marco46

> A part peut-tre quelques champignons ramasss en fort, nous ne mangeons *que* des organismes gntiquement modifis. Modifis par des croisements entre diffrents individus ( c'est  dire des mutants) d'une mme espce  : On a mlang alatoirement les gnes de 2 individus et  slectionn les combinaisons ayant gard les  gnes les plus intressants de l'un et de l'autre. Quant au mlange des autres gnes , on n'en sait rien a priori.
> Les techniques de gnie gntique ne modifient en principe que les gnes "utiles" et pas les autres. J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi cel serait plus dangereux que le mlange alatoire.
> Parmi les champignons parfaitement naturels qu'on trouve en fort, n'oubliez pas qu'il en est
> de trs toxiques !


Ah ok j'ai compris.

Il y a du souffre  l'tat naturel dans la nature donc c'est pas grave d'en retrouver dans les pots de yaourts  ::aie:: 

J'ai bon ?

Plus srieusement c'est les parties soulignes qui me gnent. Personne n'a rpondu encore sur le pourquoi de l'urgence d'utiliser des OGM. A part pour les actionnaires de Monsanto je veux dire ...

----------


## DoubleU

> Il y des techniques aussi pour conserver le surplus de production, d'une anne sur l'autre.
> Technique par fermentation, couper les lgumes, mettre dans un rcipient et saupoudrer de gros sel (pas trop non plus).  Couvrir et laisser reposer une semaine (au plus au mieux).  Assaisonner avec des pices, couvrir d'eau ou d'huile dans un bocale et fermer hermtiquement .  Et l'anne suivante tu pourras dguster de dlicieux lgumes.


Nan mais quand le mildiou a anantit toutes les rcoltes de pomme de terre en Irelande pendant 3-4 ans de suite, ils avaient beau avoir du sel, ca ne les a pas empch de mourir de faim.

----------


## Invit

> A part peut-tre quelques champignons ramasss en fort, nous ne mangeons que des organismes gntiquement modifis.


Un croisement n'a rien  voir avec un OGM. Les croisements sont faits entre des plantes de la mme espce, ventuellement de varits diffrentes, slectionnes pour certaines caractristiques. Autrement dit, ces plantes auraient t dans le mme champ  la base, on aurait pu obtenir le mme rsultat par la reproduction naturelle. C'est juste un coup de pouce.

La manipulation gntique permet d'implanter des gnes d' peu prs n'importe quelle espce dans  peu prs n'importe quelle autre, parce que la protine qu'il synthtise est juge intressante.

Un grand trip des chercheurs, c'est de synthtiser en masse de la soie d'araigne, matriau plus rsistant que l'acier.
Ils ont coll des gnes d'araigne dans  peu prs tout : levures de bire, patate, hamster, chvre.

On est loin des croisements  la papy.

http://www.biodiversite2010.fr/La-ch...-ses-fils.html

----------


## david06600

> Nan mais quand le mildiou a anantit toutes les rcoltes de pomme de terre en Irelande pendant 3-4 ans de suite, ils avaient beau avoir du sel, ca ne les a pas empch de mourir de faim.


Ok, mais il y a aussi des solutions naturelles qui peuvent se substituer aux pesticides, comme l'a dit dams78.  Et je ne suis pas forcment contre les ogms (ou contre tout progrs technologiques, scientifiques) non plus si c'est vraiment bnfique, et qu'il n'y ai pas d'enjeux financiers derrire qui motiverai leur mise en place acclr.  Aprs je favorise l'utilisation et l'exploitation des resources naturelles  l'tat brut avant toute chose.  Je suis sur que nous pouvons mettre en place une agriculture bio et avoir un bon rendement, ne pas tre affect par les alas de la nature etc...Donc pourquoi ne pas privilgier cette solution plutot que les ogms ?

----------


## zul

> Je suis sur que nous pouvons mettre en place une agriculture bio et avoir un bon rendement, ne pas tre affect par les alas de la nature etc


La foi c'est beau, mais malheuresement, a n'a jamais nourri personne  ::): . Avoir des preuves a serait quand mme tellement mieux qu'une foi aveugle. Oui videmment, une minorit peut aujourd'hui mang en achetant dans des AMAP  ou quivalents (et c'est trs bien). a n'en fait pas pour autant un modle viable pour nourir un pays comme la france, et je ne parle pas de problmatique plus globale (je dis pas que c'est pas possible, je dis que a ne prouve pas que c'est un modle viable)).

Concernant les moyens "biologiques" ou "naturels", ils ne sont pas pour autant sans consquence sur l'environnement. L'introduction d'espce trangre est une cause importante de disparition d'espces indignes, donc de l'ecosystme en gnral (citons l'introduction des cocinelles d'asie, des grenouilles taureaux ou des ragondins en europe, l'introduction des lapins en australie, de la perche du nil dans les lacs africains, ou bien dans le rgle animale de la jacinthe d'eau en afrique ou en asie : dans tous les cas ils sont responsables de la destruction d'une bonne partie de l'ecosystme). Les solutions "biologiques" ne sont pas foncirement meilleures, on a pu dj voir les ravages qu'ils faisaient

----------


## souviron34

> Un grand trip des chercheurs, c'est de synthtiser en masse de la soie d'araigne, matriau plus rsistant que l'acier.
> Ils ont coll des gnes d'araigne dans  peu prs tout : levures de bire, patate, hamster, chvre.


Sais-tu pourquoi ?

Ce n'est pas seulement par rapport  la rsistance...

Il y a tout un tas d'applications possibles, des cordes de sauvetage, d'alpinisme, de marine, aux suspensions des haut-parleurs, aux liens des ceintures de scurit, aux batiments, aux textiles, aux pneumatiques, etc etc

Et ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on tente de la synthtiser.. C'est parce qu'avoir 500 millions d'araignes produisant suffiisamment de fils de la bonne composition est assez .... alatoire...

Et ce dont on s'est rendu compte, c'est que suivant les objectifs du fil, les araignes adaptaient les mlanges chimiques soit pour qu'ils collent plus (capture d'insectes), soit pour qu'ils soient plus rsistants (endroits  fort vent) soit pour qu'ils soient plus lastiques, soit pour qu'ils soient au contraire plus fermes (cocons), ....

Une srie de pointeurs :




http://www.cnrs.fr/cw/fr/pres/compre...se/Page16.html 


http://www.info-veille-biotech.com/index.php?lettre=63 


http://www.bulletins-electroniques.c...ites/54521.htm 


le secret des proprietes exceptionnelles du fil daraignee 

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2085873,00.asp 

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...spidermen.html 




> The silk that they are made of is a fiber of such quality that it has yet to be matched by any man-made equivalents.


 ::D: 


*Mais justement, cela milite en faveur de la synthtisation artificielle de produits naturels*  ::P:

----------


## david06600

Une fois la solution des ogms mise en place on ne pourra plus trop faire machine arrire, et tout le monde devra manger des ogms qu'on le veuille ou non.  Ca me suffit pour ne pas vouloir d'ogm.

----------


## dams78

> Franchement, je prfre laisser la nature faire alatoirement et nous laisser intervenir en dernier recours.  En effet pourquoi ne pas laisser la nature faire au maximum ce qu'elle sait faire, en tirer profit au maximum et nous de complter si besoin.  Etre en osmose avec la nature et profiter des avantages qu'elle nous donnent plutot que de vouloir prendre sa place.


+1




> Nan mais quand le mildiou a anantit toutes les rcoltes de pomme de terre en Irelande pendant 3-4 ans de suite, ils avaient beau avoir du sel, ca ne les a pas empch de mourir de faim.


Aujourd'hui on a pas d'OGM est la situation que tu nous prsentes n'arrive plus, je me trompe? Donc on a pas besoin d'OGM. Par contre (l c'est mon avis) si on devait changer (progressivement) notre faon de cultiver c'est plus pour tendre vers une agriculture "bio" en tout cas sans ces pesticides qu'on retrouve dans nos nappes phratiques.
Alors est ce faisable  grande chelle, j'en sais rien, j'ai pas assez de connaissances pour le dire, mais en tout cas on trouve bien de l'argent pour faire des recherches OGM, alors pourquoi ne pas faire de mme pour le bio?




> La foi c'est beau, mais malheuresement, a n'a jamais nourri personne . Avoir des preuves a serait quand mme tellement mieux qu'une foi aveugle. Oui videmment, une minorit peut aujourd'hui mang en achetant dans des AMAP  ou quivalents (et c'est trs bien). a n'en fait pas pour autant un modle viable pour nourir un pays comme la france, et je ne parle pas de problmatique plus globale (je dis pas que c'est pas possible, je dis que a ne prouve pas que c'est un modle viable)).
> 
> Concernant les moyens "biologiques" ou "naturels", ils ne sont pas pour autant sans consquence sur l'environnement. L'introduction d'espce trangre est une cause importante de disparition d'espces indignes, donc de l'ecosystme en gnral (citons l'introduction des cocinelles d'asie, des grenouilles taureaux ou des ragondins en europe, l'introduction des lapins en australie, de la perche du nil dans les lacs africains, ou bien dans le rgle animale de la jacinthe d'eau en afrique ou en asie : dans tous les cas ils sont responsables de la destruction d'une bonne partie de l'ecosystme). Les solutions "biologiques" ne sont pas foncirement meilleures, on a pu dj voir les ravages qu'ils faisaient


Pour ta premire partie, je suis d'accord avec toi, j'y ai rpondu plus haut.
Pour la deuxime tu nous prouves bien qu'on ne doit pas faire n'importe quoi avec la nature. J'ai l'impression qu'on n'apprend jamais de nos erreurs. Rien qu'introduire des espces vivante sur un nouveau continent peut engendrer de lourdes consquences, alors que dire lorsqu'il s'agit de crer de nouvelles espces?

----------


## souviron34

> Aujourd'hui on a pas d'OGM est la situation que tu nous prsentes n'arrive plus, je me trompe? Donc on a pas besoin d'OGM.


Grce *uniquement*  une utilisation intensive de pesticides, qui, outre leurs effets potentiellement trs graves sur la sant humaine, dvastent les espces animales et vgtales, polluent les nappes phratiques, les rivires et fleuves, et finalement les ocans...


Super comme situation !!!  ::aie:: 


Vaudrait-il mieux rester dans une situation dont on SAIT qu'elle est totalement nfaste sur tous les plans ou tenter autre chose ?


Quant  "revenir  l'agriculture bio", c'est bien, c'est super... Dans la pratique, comment on fait ?

PS : le pain "bio" est netement plus dgueulasse que le pain " la farine blanche", qui, tant traite, ne contient aucune des saloperies laisses par la pluie sur les graines (bl, son, orge, ou autre)..

----------


## david06600

> Grce *uniquement*  une utilisation intensive de pesticides, qui, outre leurs effets potentiellement trs graves sur la sant humaine, dvastent les espces animales et vgtales, polluent les nappes phratiques, les rivires et fleuves, et finalement les ocans...
> 
> 
> Super comme situation !!! 
> 
> 
> Vaudrait-il mieux rester dans une situation dont on SAIT qu'elle est totalement nfaste sur tous les plans ou tenter autre chose ?


A mon avis les 2 sont nfastes.  Ton "tenter" me fait peur  :;): 



> Quant  "revenir  l'agriculture bio", c'est bien, c'est super... Dans la pratique, comment on fait ?


On y va pas  pas, chaque pays doit dja subvenir a sa propre consomation.  Nous n'avons pas  nous occuper d'autres pays, en leur fourguant des ogms ou autre.
Une fois que les technique et les infrastructures ncessaires sont au point, on peut tenter de passer  la vitesse suprieure.

----------


## dams78

> Grce *uniquement*  une utilisation intensive de pesticides, qui, outre leurs effets potentiellement trs graves sur la sant humaine, dvastent les espces animales et vgtales, polluent les nappes phratiques, les rivires et fleuves, et finalement les ocans...
> 
> 
> Super comme situation !!! 
> 
> 
> Vaudrait-il mieux rester dans une situation dont on SAIT qu'elle est totalement nfaste sur tous les plans ou tenter autre chose ?


Justement on est d'accord sur ce point de vue, il faut changer notre faon de faire, mais faut il changer pour quelque chose qui peut tre pire? Parce que honntement tu aurai plus confiance entre un truc naturel ou entre un truc gntiquement modifi  l'heure actuelle?




> Quant  "revenir  l'agriculture bio", c'est bien, c'est super... Dans la pratique, comment on fait ?
> 
> PS : le pain "bio" est netement plus dgueulasse que le pain " la farine blanche", qui, tant traite, ne contient aucune des saloperies laisses par la pluie sur les graines (bl, son, orge, ou autre)..


Comment on fait? Je ne sais pas, je suis pas expert en agriculture, mais pourquoi il n'y aurai pas de solutions? On en a bien trouver quand il a fallut augmenter la production il y a quelques annes.

Quand  la saloperie laisser par la pluie, elle vient d'o justement? Si on avait un peu plus rflchit il y a quelques annes, au lieu de balancer des pesticides on aurait peut tre (je dis bien peut tre) trouver des solutions plus propres et naturelles. Alors aujourd'hui il serait peut tre temps de redresser la situation au lieu d'enfoncer le clou avec un nouveau truc qu'on ne matrise pas!!!

----------


## DoubleU

> Ok, mais il y a aussi des solutions naturelles qui peuvent se substituer aux pesticides, comme l'a dit dams78.


C'est pas si simple que ca. Par exemple, dans les cultures bio, on utilise la bouillie bordelaise comme pesticide "naturel". Le problme, c'est que la bouille bordelaise, base sur du sulfate de cuivre, reste une substance toxique qui s'accumule dans les sols.




> Aujourd'hui on a pas d'OGM est la situation que tu nous prsentes n'arrive plus, je me trompe? Donc on a pas besoin d'OGM. Par contre (l c'est mon avis) si on devait changer (progressivement) notre faon de cultiver c'est plus pour tendre vers une agriculture "bio" en tout cas sans ces pesticides qu'on retrouve dans nos nappes phratiques.


Les criquets plerins qui dvastent les rcoltes en Afrique sont la preuve du contraire. 




> Alors est ce faisable  grande chelle, j'en sais rien, j'ai pas assez de connaissances pour le dire, mais en tout cas on trouve bien de l'argent pour faire des recherches OGM, alors pourquoi ne pas faire de mme pour le bio?


Faisable  grande chelle, ca m'tonnerait, car l'agriculture "bio" n'est pas scalable. Par exemple, on va gnralement utiliser comme engrais "naturel" des purins de plantes, des fumiers d'animaux ou du compost. Le problme, c'est que tant que la demande reste faible, c'est simple  produire, mais si on devait compltement supprimer les engrais chimiques, on serait bien emmerds pour en produire en quantit suffisante.

----------


## david06600

> Faisable  grande chelle, ca m'tonnerait, car l'agriculture "bio" n'est pas scalable. Par exemple, on va gnralement utiliser comme engrais "naturel" des purins de plantes, des fumiers d'animaux ou du compost. Le problme, c'est que tant que la demande reste faible, c'est simple  produire, mais si on devait compltement supprimer les engrais chimiques, on serait bien emmerds pour en produire en quantit suffisante.


En quantit suffisante pour qui exactement ?  Si on parle des agriculteurs franais, tu parles de quantit suffisante pour la France uniquement ?
Le but d'une agriculture c'est de nourrir la population, la a devient du business avec les grandes surfaces, l'import export etc... Il devient normal que nous fassions une course  la productivit a plus grand rendement et plus faible cout.  Malheureusement au dtriment de la nature et des hommes.  A moins que dans quelques sicles nous ne devenions tous des cyborgs et que nous vivions tous dans dans des soucoupes volantes  ::): .

----------


## DoubleU

> En quantit suffisante pour qui exactement ? Si on parle des agriculteurs franais, tu parles de quantit suffisante pour la France uniquement ?
> Le but d'une agriculture c'est de nourrir la population, la a devient du business avec les grandes surfaces, l'import export etc... Il devient normal que nous fassions une course  la productivit a plus grand rendement et plus faible cout. Malheureusement au dtriment de la nature et des hommes. A moins que dans quelques sicles nous ne devenions tous des cyborgs et que nous vivrions tous dans dans des soucoupes volantes .


Je parle au niveau global. J'imagine qu'on pourrait tre autosuffisant en France (encore que finalement, j'en sais rien), mais les pays qui ne le peuvent pas, on leur dit quoi? de mourir de faim? Ou de ne pas consommer tel ou tel aliment? Mme sans parler de pays pauvres, par exemple la Norvge importe presque toutes ses crales alimentaires de l'tranger. On leur dit de ne plus manger de crales?

----------


## souviron34

> Parce que honntement tu aurai plus confiance entre un truc naturel ou entre un truc gntiquement modifi  l'heure actuelle?


J'aurais tendance  essayer quelque chose, quitte  voir si les effets sont rellement perurbants, mais qui sont certainement moins dvastateurs que ce que l'on a  l'heure actuelle....

En tous cas cesser ce que l'on a aujourd'hui le plus vite posible, et je ne vois pas d'autres solutions  l'heure actuelle..

C'est comme l'lectricit au nuclaire.. Je suis contre, mais je ne vois gure de solution de remplacement  l'chelle souhaite aujourd'hui...

Entre le pire actuel et le pas parfait mais meux futur, j'aurais tendance  prfrer (temporairement) le pas parfait mais mieux futur...







> Quand  la saloperie laisser par la pluie, elle vient d'o justement? Si on avait un peu plus rflchit il y a quelques annes, au lieu de balancer des pesticides on aurait peut tre (je dis bien peut tre) trouver des solutions plus propres et naturelles. Alors aujourd'hui il serait peut tre temps de redresser la situation au lieu d'enfoncer le clou avec un nouveau truc qu'on ne matrise pas!!!



Je me fous pas mal de savoir d'o elle vient... Et changer l'approche est certes souhaitable, mais pas pratiquable dans un avenir immdiat..

Ce qui me fait doucement rigoler, c'est que avant de changer le monde, il faudrait peut-tre soi-mme viter de prendre des saloperies.. A moins qu'on ne souhaite participer  la diminution de l'explosion dmographique  :;): 

Et donc a me fait doucement rigoler parce que un bon nombre de produits dits "bio" dans les magasins plus ou moins spcialiss sont encore pires (_le pain aux 6 crales, ou au bl entier en sont des exemples frappants,  cause de ce que j'ai dit plus haut sur la farine_)  que beaucoup de choses "non bio" (_sauf  aller se servir directement chez les producteurs, ou, comme le disait Louis Griffont, dans les coops_), que ce soit en termes de produits, d'origines (_regardez la provenance_) , d'emballages (_ces multiples salades, sandwichs, etc sous plastique_).....

Pour 99%, c'est du bio bobo....


Et aprs a vient donner des leons...
 ::roll::

----------


## david06600

> Je parle au niveau global. J'imagine qu'on pourrait tre autosuffisant en France (encore que finalement, j'en sais rien), mais les pays qui ne le peuvent pas, on leur dit quoi? de mourir de faim? Ou de ne pas consommer tel ou tel aliment? Mme sans parler de pays pauvres, par exemple la Norvge importe presque toutes ses crales alimentaires de l'tranger. On leur dit de ne plus manger de crales?


Je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour la Norvge, ils sauront se dbrouiller sans nous, et surement mieux que nous, du point de vue "en phase avec la nature".

----------


## dams78

J'ai l'impression qu'on est tomb dans l'extrme bio vs OGM.
Les arguments anti-bio sont justes, sauf si on trouve des parades pour faire diffremment. Par contre ce qui me fait sursauter, c'est de dire : aujourd'hui on utilise trop de produits chimiques, grce aux OGM on en utilisera plus, donc c'est LA solution. Moi ce qui me fait me mfier des OGM c'est tout simplement qu'on en connat pas les consquences et que clairement a risque d'tre difficile de revenir en arrire si jamais a merde...
Dites moi si je me trompe mais d'un ct on a une agriculture plus naturelle dont on sait qu'on ne fera pas de mal, mais qui va poser des problmes logistique, et d'un autre on a quoi? Jouer aux apprentis sorcier, modifier les espces quasiment de manire irrversible, je trouve qu'il y a quand mme un sacr risque.

----------


## zul

Je ne suis pas anti-bio, mais par contre anti demago trs probablement. On arrte pas de nous expliquer sur ce fil qu'on peut faire la mme chose aujourd'hui en "bio", qu'avec l'agriculture intensive chimique, que ce soit en terme de production, de disponibilit assure et au cours du temps, et qu'il suffit qu'on "saute" le pas. Evidemment, aucune enqute srieuse ne montre de tels rsultats, et aucune solution n'est propose pour rsoudre les quelques problmes soulevs dans le fil (ah si, yaka, ou "on trouvera"). Et si on ne trouvait pas ?

----------


## Marco46

> J'aurais tendance  essayer quelque chose, quitte  voir si les effets sont rellement perurbants, mais qui sont certainement moins dvastateurs que ce que l'on a  l'heure actuelle....
> 
> En tous cas cesser ce que l'on a aujourd'hui le plus vite posible, et je ne vois pas d'autres solutions  l'heure actuelle..
> 
> C'est comme l'lectricit au nuclaire.. Je suis contre, mais je ne vois gure de solution de remplacement  l'chelle souhaite aujourd'hui...
> 
> Entre le pire actuel et le pas parfait mais meux futur, j'aurais tendance  prfrer (temporairement) le pas parfait mais mieux futur...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Tu ne sais pas si les OGMs sont "moins pire" que les pesticides. Et si ils sont pires, les bouleversements entrains sont irrversibles.

Par ailleurs, ton analogie avec le nuclaire est, je trouve mauvaise. Le nuclaire en France est trs bien cadr, on connait parfaitement les risques et les tenants et aboutissants de la chose. C'est trs dangereux, certes, mais on connait les risques et des mesures sont prises en consquences.

On en revient au principe de prcaution. Dans le cadre du nuclaire, on peut faire un choix clair parce qu'on a assez de donnes pour jauger le risque. Aprs on est pour on est contre c'est un autre problme. Mais au moins on a les donnes pour juger.

Avec les OGM non. Il faut d'abord tudier les effets  long terme avant de savoir. 

Nous n'avons qu'une plante, et on ne peut pas recharger une sauvegarde si on dconne. Cessons de nous comporter comme des adolescents de 13 ans avec leurs jeux vidos.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne suis pas anti-bio, mais par contre anti demago trs probablement. On arrte pas de nous expliquer sur ce fil qu'on peut faire la mme chose aujourd'hui en "bio", qu'avec l'agriculture intensive chimique, que ce soit en terme de production, de disponibilit assure et au cours du temps, et qu'il suffit qu'on "saute" le pas. Evidemment, aucune enqute srieuse ne montre de tels rsultats, et aucune solution n'est propose pour rsoudre les quelques problmes soulevs dans le fil (ah si, yaka, ou "on trouvera"). Et si on ne trouvait pas ?


Je connais des gens qui cultivent bio. Ca se fait. Ca prend du temps mais a se fait et effectivement :

1/ Le rendement est moindre.
2/ Il faut plus de personnel.

Si on trouve rien pour remplacer les pesticides et bien on aura le prix de la bouffe qui va monter et une part plus importante de la population dans les champs.

Est-ce vraiment si terrible ?

Dans tous les cas c'est invitable, les combustibles fossiles sont sur leur dclin ou presque.

----------


## dams78

> Je ne suis pas anti-bio, mais par contre anti demago trs probablement. On arrte pas de nous expliquer sur ce fil qu'on peut faire la mme chose aujourd'hui en "bio", qu'avec l'agriculture intensive chimique, que ce soit en terme de production, de disponibilit assure et au cours du temps, et qu'il suffit qu'on "saute" le pas. Evidemment, aucune enqute srieuse ne montre de tels rsultats, et aucune solution n'est propose pour rsoudre les quelques problmes soulevs dans le fil (ah si, yaka, ou "on trouvera"). Et si on ne trouvait pas ?


Je dirais pas qu'on explique qu'on peut faire la mme chose avec du bio, mais plutt qu'on espre. Et c'est sr que si on part perdant...
Maintenant moi je part du principe qu'on voit de plus en plus de produit bio et qu'ils sont pas forcment plus cher (ou du moins, pas tant que a), donc essayons, qu'est ce qu'on risque  manger des trucs sains?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour la Norvge, ils sauront se dbrouiller sans nous, et surement mieux que nous, du point de vue "en phase avec la nature".


Ouais quand tu importes quasiment tout ton bl, tu te dmerdes vachement bien avec la nature. Puis si les Vikings sont alls piller tout ce qui passait, c'est sans doute pour aller communier avec la Nature et pas parce qu'ils avaient rien  bouffer...  ::mouarf:: 




> Je connais des gens qui cultivent bio. Ca se fait. Ca prend du temps mais a se fait et effectivement :
> 
> 1/ Le rendement est moindre.
> 2/ Il faut plus de personnel.


Tiens, au bout de 3 pages certains reconnaissent que le rendement du bio est moindre... On progresse...  ::mouarf:: 




> Si on trouve rien pour remplacer les pesticides et bien on aura le prix de la bouffe qui va monter et une part plus importante de la population dans les champs.
> Est-ce vraiment si terrible ?


Vu que personne veut aller dans les champs ( commencer par toi je pense), les consquences sociales seront catastrophiques.

Ou alors tu fais comme en URSS, tu envoies les tudiants et une partie du secteur tertiaire aider  la rcolte tous les ans. a marchait trs bien, mais essaye de faire passer quelque chose comme a en Europe, tu va voir...  ::mouarf:: 




> Dans tous les cas c'est invitable, les combustibles fossiles sont sur leur dclin ou presque.


Oui, mais l, si jamais a arrive, c'est pas que la production agricole qui va poser problme c'est aussi sa distribution. De toute manire, on sait combien de personnes l'Europe a pu nourrir au XVIII sicle (ou XIXe si on admet que le charbon va durer encore un moment) et la population "en trop" va y passer par un moyen ou un autre...  ::(:

----------


## dams78

> Tiens, au bout de 3 pages certains reconnaissent que le rendement du bio est moindre... On progresse...


Quand mme... Tout le monde le dit a, certains ont annonc 20% de rendement en moins.




> Vu que personne veut aller dans les champs ( commencer par toi je pense), les consquences sociales seront catastrophiques.
> 
> Ou alors tu fais comme en URSS, tu envoies les tudiants et une partie du secteur tertiaire aider  la rcolte tous les ans. a marchait trs bien, mais essaye de faire passer quelque chose comme a en Europe, tu va voir...


Je vois pas trop le rapport avec les OGM l? A moins qu'ils se rcoltent tout seul...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Quand mme... Tout le monde le dit a, certains ont annonc 20% de rendement en moins.


Non, y a des tudes faites par des attards mentaux profonds qui clament un rendement de x2 ou x3 pour certaines cultures... Ok c'est des tudes d'il y a 30 ans, mais bon, a enlve pas  leur btise...  ::roll:: 




> Je vois pas trop le rapport avec les OGM l? A moins qu'ils se rcoltent tout seul...


Regarde la citation  laquelle a renvoie  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Oui, mais l, si jamais a arrive, c'est pas que la production agricole qui va poser problme c'est aussi sa distribution. De toute manire, on sait combien de personnes l'Europe a pu nourrir au XVIII sicle (ou XIXe si on admet que le charbon va durer encore un moment) et la population "en trop" va y passer par un moyen ou un autre...


Plateau de production de ptrole on y est. Ca bougera probablement pas trop pendant 10-15 ans puis a va descendre. Les estimations donnent un taux de dpltion de 3% par an minimum.

Pic de production de gaz a dmarre dans environ 20 ans.

Pic de production de charbon l il y a une marge norme mais c'est une production essentiellement locale et pnible  transporter. Et je parle mme pas des pollutions engendres.

Donc oui dans tous les cas on est plutt mal barr puisque rien n'est fait pour grer ce problme. On nous tabasse la tte avec le drglement climatique, c'est trs bien, mais il faudrait dj que les dmocraties survivent aux chocs nergtiques  venir.

Les OGM sont *peut tre* une solution aux problmes alimentaires qui dcoulent de cette situation mais il faut plus d'tudes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc oui dans tous les cas on est plutt mal barr puisque rien n'est fait pour grer ce problme. On nous tabasse la tte avec le drglement climatique, c'est trs bien, mais il faudrait dj que les dmocraties survivent aux chocs nergtiques  venir.


Bah tu peux rien faire, puisque tu n'as pas d'autre nergies fossiles ou pseudo-fossiles en quantit suffisante. Les panneaux solaires cotent cher et sont trs polluants  produire, l'hydraulique a ses propres inconvnients, l'olien dfigure soi-disant le paysage etc... A part des thories plus ou moins farfelues sur l'extraction d'hydrogne des profondeurs, on est dos au mur. Dans tous les cas, tu sera oblig de reduire drastiquement la consommation d'lectricit.

Enfin bon c'est hors sujet des OGM...

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai l'impression qu'on est tomb dans l'extrme bio vs OGM.
> Les arguments anti-bio sont justes, sauf si on trouve des parades pour faire diffremment. Par contre ce qui me fait sursauter, c'est de dire : aujourd'hui on utilise trop de produits chimiques, grce aux OGM on en utilisera plus, donc c'est LA solution.



Je n'ai JAMAIS dit a, si tu te rfrais  mon post, bien au contraire....






> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Tu ne sais pas si les OGMs sont "moins pire" que les pesticides. Et si ils sont pires, les bouleversements entrains sont irrversibles.


 :8O: 

Pire que la destruction des nappes phratiques ?Pire que l'abolition de la bio-diversit des rivires ?Pire que les ctes (et le plancher sous-marin) embourb d'algues vertes ? (ou rouges selon les cas) ??


Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que c'est LA solution, mais je dis que si c'est moins polluant que le reste, on devrait essayer....






> Si on trouve rien pour remplacer les pesticides et bien on aura le prix de la bouffe qui va monter et une part plus importante de la population dans les champs.
> 
> Est-ce vraiment si terrible ?


Je le pense.. Combien parmi les gens qui lisent ce forum seraient prt  aller travailler aux champs ??

C'est toujours bien quand c'est "les autres".... Mais quand c'est soi-mme, ben....

A moins de faire comme les Gardes Rouges et Mao lors de la Rvolution Culturelle.. Mais il me semble que les intellos / professions librales chinois(es)  de l'poque n'taient gure satisfaits, de mme que le monde occidental en gnral....


Le prix de la bouffe qui va monter, c'est a la vision "de gauche" ???







> Je dirais pas qu'on explique qu'on peut faire la mme chose avec du bio, mais plutt qu'on espre. Et c'est sr que si on part perdant...
> Maintenant moi je part du principe qu'on voit de plus en plus de produit bio et qu'ils sont pas forcment plus cher (ou du moins, pas tant que a), donc essayons, qu'est ce qu'on risque  manger des trucs sains?



On risque rien, sans doute..

Ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ce que je dis, c'est que SI ma mre en avait 2 ... 

SI les gens acceptaient de ne plus aller en vacances en avion, SI les gens acceptaient de ne pas manger de poisson en tant en ville, SI les gens ne suivaient pas la mode des sushis, SI les gens acceptaient de ne manger des tomates qu'en t, des petits pois que 3 semaines dans l'anne (dure relle "bio"), etc etc,  alors ton hypothse est la bonne...

 Effectivement, il faut souhaiter un retour aux choses naturelles, de la mme manire (j'y reviens) qu'il faut souhaiter pouvoir se passer du nuclaire pour son lectricit ou du ptrole pour se mouvoir...

MAIS, de la mme manire que pour ces 2 autres problmes,  l'heure actuelle nous n'avons pas de remplacement, et un changement de mentalit met au moins 2 gnrations  rentrer dans les faits...

Alors on peut l'entamer (et  mon avis c'est dj commenc) mais d'une part a ne satisfera pas la demande (la votre), d'autre part encore une fois on fait quoi en attendant ?






> Les OGM sont *peut tre* une solution aux problmes alimentaires qui dcoulent de cette situation mais il faut plus d'tudes.


Alors tant qu'on est pas srs que les effets secondaires sont pas pires que la maladie, on arrte les taitements anti-SIDA, anti-cancer, etc etc ???

Car c'est bien le cas avec les radio-thrapies, les chimio-thrapies, les tri-thrapies....

----------


## Marco46

> Alors tant qu'on est pas srs que les effets secondaires sont pas pires que la maladie, on arrte les taitements anti-SIDA, anti-cancer, etc etc ???
> 
> Car c'est bien le cas avec les radio-thrapies, les chimio-thrapies, les tri-thrapies....


Jusqu' preuve du contraire, on demande leur avis aux gens pour subir de tel traitements.

Moi je veux pas d'OGM.




> * Pire que la destruction des nappes phratiques ?
>     * Pire que l'abolition de la bio-diversit des rivires ?
>     * Pire que les ctes (et le plancher sous-marin) embourb d'algues vertes ? (ou rouges selon les cas) ??
> 
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que c'est LA solution, mais je dis que si c'est moins polluant que le reste, on devrait essayer....


Moi je dis qu'il faut plus d'tudes avant de mettre en prod.




> Je le pense.. Combien parmi les gens qui lisent ce forum seraient prt  aller travailler aux champs ??
> 
> C'est toujours bien quand c'est "les autres".... Mais quand c'est soi-mme, ben....
> 
> A moins de faire comme les Gardes Rouges et Mao lors de la Rvolution Culturelle.. Mais il me semble que les intellos / professions librales chinois(es) de l'poque n'taient gure satisfaits, de mme que le monde occidental en gnral....
> 
> 
> Le prix de la bouffe qui va monter, c'est a la vision "de gauche" ???


Je dis pas que c'est ma vision de la socit idale. Je dis qu'on aura pas le choix si on veut bouffer. Le prix de la bouffe qui monte c'est pas un choix, si une consquence inluctable des dpltions des nergies fossiles. Ca arrivera obligatoirement, sauf dcouverte scientifique rvolutionnaire et que l'on pourra passer en production de masse en moins de 10 ans je vois pas comment on peut viter a.

----------


## Nebulix

> Franchement, je prfre laisser la nature faire alatoirement et nous laisser intervenir en dernier recours.  En effet pourquoi ne pas laisser la nature faire au maximum ce qu'elle sait faire, en tirer profit au maximum et nous de complter si besoin.  Etre en osmose avec la nature et profiter des avantages qu'elle nous donnent plutot que de vouloir prendre sa place.


Depuis que l'agriculture existe, ce sont les agriculteurs qui font voluer les espces, beaucoup plus que la nature. 
*TOUT* ce que tu manges est le rsultats de ces manipulations gntiques alatoires.



> Il y a du souffre  l'tat naturel dans la nature donc c'est pas grave d'en retrouver dans les pots de yaourts 
> J'ai bon ?


 l'tat naturel dans la nature il y a des plantes nutritives et des plantes toxiques. Nos anctres ont appris  les distinguer et il faut continuer  surveiller les produits alimentaires nouveaux ou anciens.



> Plus srieusement c'est les parties soulignes qui me gnent. Personne n'a rpondu encore sur le pourquoi de l'urgence d'utiliser des OGM. A part pour les actionnaires de Monsanto je veux dire ...


Pourquoi depuis que l'agriculture existe essaie-t-on de crer de nouvelles espces ?
Pour augmenter les rendements (et nourrir tout le monde)
Pour pouvoir produire dans des conditions plus difficiles (gel, scheresse)
Pour rsister aux parasites divers.... qui s'adaptent aussi  nos parades
Pour apporter des complments alimentaires et viter les carences (cf le riz dor)
Pour que les produits se dgradent moins vite
Pour satisfaire le got des consommateurs (cf la Garriguette)
Ce n'est que la mthode qui change , le savoir remplaant le hasard.
Les prcautions  prendre avant d'utiliser les rsultats devraient rester les mmes.

----------


## Nyarlathotep

"The FAO Report concludes that a broad scale shift to organic agriculture can produce enough food on a global per capita basis to feed the worlds population over the next 50 years."

FAO - World Food Report
http://www.i-sis.org.uk/FAOPromotesO...griculture.php

Il y a des solutions aux problmes en matire d'agriculture d'aujourd'hui. Et l'agriculture biologique en est une. Solution contre la dvalorisation des prix (il suffit de regarder l'actualit pour avoir un exemple), aux problmes environnementaux. L'agriculture biologique est bnfique pour les agriculteurs, le consommateur, et la plante. Pourquoi alors voir dans les OGMs une solution miracle, qui, en crant des semences "Round up Ready" (http://www.monsanto.com/rr2y/), vont permettre de dverser des tonnes de pesticides dans les champs, en detruisant la faune, la flore, et la sant des agriculteurs par dessus le march ?

L'argument "higher yields" est sans cesse rpt pour dfendre les OGMs. Cet argument, en plus d'tre faux, mne les agriculteurs dans une impasse. Chercher plus de rendement avait encore un sens quand l'Europe subventionnait l'agriculture, mais la politique de l'Europe tend vers une disparition totale des subventions. Les marchs vont donc subir un norme choc. La seule solution viable consiste  viser des produits  prix plus lev, comme tout produit biologique.

De plus, la surface cultivable mondiale est amplement suffisante pour nourrir la population mondiale en biologique (cf plus haut).

Le dbat pour ou contre les OGMs n'est mme pas un dbat de sant publique, c'est un dbat philosophique, et  mon avis, sans retourner en arrire technologiquement, il est possible de se passer des OGMs (Eh oui, il y a des trucs que l'on essaye de nous vendre qui ne servent strictement  rien : quand j'tais petit c'tait le tamagotchi, maintenant les OGMs).

----------


## zul

Encore un lien qui parle d'un rapport dans lequel on peut avoir la chance de trouver un lien vers un papier qui parle des rsultats qui nous intressent. Pour ceux que a intresse, le seul papier cit dans le rapport de la FAO (autre que ses prcdentes conclusions) (moi a me fait doucement peur comme approche scientifique personnellement, si je citais un seul papier  autre que mes articles dans un papier, je suis sur que je suis rfus de toute conf un peu srieuse) , c'est celui-ci 

http://www.mosesorganic.org/attachme...7feedworld.pdf 

De ce que j'ai pu survol, autre que c'est manifestement le seul papier du monde qui va dans ce sens  ::): , il me semble qu'il y'a quelques biais : 
   - les moyennages sur le rapport de rendement entre intensif / bio (entre 0.8 et 2.0, a fait une moyenne vers 1.5, a fait peur)
   - on suppose que le pourcentage de perte est le mme en intensif que en non intensif (l je dis whoot (les insecticides et les pesticides sont donc d'une utilit nulle)) (a me semble le biais le plus important)
   - on parle de ressource mondiale, donc probablement d'une forte dpendance des pays au climat difficults face aux rgions aux climats temprs
  - le modle de gestion de l'engrais est lui aussi globale, mme problme que la critique prcdente.
Personnellement, les modles me semblent un peu biaiss (en plus d'tre compltement globaux) mais je laisse  chacun le loisir de lire le papier et de se faire une ide.

Concernant les OGM, on a dit depuis le post 2 ou 3 du fil que "OGM != MONSENTO". Faire l'amalgamme politique MONSENTO == OGM, a sent dj le vice de logique de base. Avant de faire un dbat philosophique, commenons par raisonner sainement, et essayons de lire les vrais sources (pas les liens qui ont interpetr des documents qui ont interptrs d'autres documents ...)

[edit] Les ratios semblent particulirement fallacieux dans les pays en voie de dveloppement, genre pour le riz  madagascar selon les tudes, a varie de 1.29  2.95 par exemple. Je pense qu'en plus, il faut se mfier de la notion de culture "intensive" dans ces pays l, tant donn qu'un certains nombre de paysans sont en gnral pauvres, et donc n'ont pas accs  de nombreux engrais / pesticides /insecticides. (Note : je n'ai videmment pas relu tous les papiers cits dans ces tudes pour "valider" les chiffres)

[edit 2] En Europe, manifestement, on ne produit pas d'engrais  ::D:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour ceux que a intresse, le seul papier cit dans le rapport de la FAO (autre que ses prcdentes conclusions) (moi a me fait doucement peur comme approche scientifique personnellement, si je citais un seul papier  autre que mes articles dans un papier, je suis sur que je suis rfus de toute conf un peu srieuse)


Attend, tu te rends pas compte de ce que tu demandes, tu veux que les gens donnent des rfrences  leur propos, c'est trop compliqu l...  ::mouarf:: 

Tout le monde sait que les rfrences c'est pour la plbe et les tapettes, pas pour les Grands colos Qui Amnent La Vrit Dans Le Monde...  ::roll:: 




> De ce que j'ai pu survol, autre que c'est manifestement le seul papier du monde qui va dans ce sens , il me semble qu'il y a quelques biais :


C'est un poil plus compliqu, j'ai l'impression qu'ils comparent, pour les pays en voie de dveloppement, une ferme "de base" et une ferme bio idale. En gros, c'est pas  isoprimtre. Effectivement, pour les PVD, passer au "bon" bio peut entrainer une hausse des rcoltes (quoique de part les expriences historiques passes, les bonnes techniques agricoles ne s'implantent pas trs vite - cf. par exemple le "mouvement des 25000"). Mais c'est 1) discutable et 2) a n'enlve pas le fait que en Europe a entrainera une baisse des rcoltes.

----------


## dams78

> Je n'ai JAMAIS dit a, si tu te rfrais  mon post, bien au contraire....


Non non c'tait pas ton poste en particulier, c'tait plus la tendance que prenait ce fil de discussion. Et c'est dommage il faudrait pas qu'on tombe dans le clich colo anti tout et compltement  l'ouest....




> Pire que la destruction des nappes phratiques ?Pire que l'abolition de la bio-diversit des rivires ?Pire que les ctes (et le plancher sous-marin) embourb d'algues vertes ? (ou rouges selon les cas) ??
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que c'est LA solution, mais je dis que si c'est moins polluant que le reste, on devrait essayer....


Une fois de plus on est d'accord sur la ncessit d'arrter le massacre. Le problme des OGM, je pense, c'est qu'une fois qu'on y sera pass on ne reviendra jamais en arrire. C'est pour cela que je suis contre, et pourtant il y quelques temps je me disais : de toute faon a ne peut pas tre pire que les pesticides qu'on bouffe, mais depuis j'ai goter la viande de mon boucher (et pas celle de carrefour), quelques produits frais (autre que ceux du jardin de mes parents) et je me suis dit qu'il tait possible de faire de la bonne bouffe en valorisant la qualit via le bio.
C'est pourquoi je prfrais qu'on change notre faon de faire plutt pour quelque chose de vraiment mieux que pour quelques chose de peut tre mieux.




> Je le pense.. Combien parmi les gens qui lisent ce forum seraient prt  aller travailler aux champs ??
> 
> C'est toujours bien quand c'est "les autres".... Mais quand c'est soi-mme, ben....
> 
> A moins de faire comme les Gardes Rouges et Mao lors de la Rvolution Culturelle.. Mais il me semble que les intellos / professions librales chinois(es)  de l'poque n'taient gure satisfaits, de mme que le monde occidental en gnral....


Une fois de plus je suis pas agriculteur, mais pourquoi on aurai besoin de tous aller dans les champs? Ok il y aurai un peu plus de demande, mais bon avec 10% de chmeurs tu trouvera bien cette petite demande en plus. Et puis si c'est mieux payer...




> SI les gens acceptaient de ne plus aller en vacances en avion, SI les gens acceptaient de ne pas manger de poisson en tant en ville, SI les gens ne suivaient pas la mode des sushis, SI les gens acceptaient de ne manger des tomates qu'en t, des petits pois que 3 semaines dans l'anne (dure relle "bio"), etc etc,  alors ton hypothse est la bonne...
> 
>  Effectivement, il faut souhaiter un retour aux choses naturelles, de la mme manire (j'y reviens) qu'il faut souhaiter pouvoir se passer du nuclaire pour son lectricit ou du ptrole pour se mouvoir...
> 
> MAIS, de la mme manire que pour ces 2 autres problmes,  l'heure actuelle nous n'avons pas de remplacement, et un changement de mentalit met au moins 2 gnrations  rentrer dans les faits...
> 
> Alors on peut l'entamer (et  mon avis c'est dj commenc) mais d'une part a ne satisfera pas la demande (la votre), d'autre part encore une fois on fait quoi en attendant ?


On est pas forcment oblig de tomber dans les extrmes, pour l'instant il s'agit juste de remplacer les futures ogm par une agriculture saine. Enfin pour ma part.




> Alors tant qu'on est pas srs que les effets secondaires sont pas pires que la maladie, on arrte les taitements anti-SIDA, anti-cancer, etc etc ???
> 
> Car c'est bien le cas avec les radio-thrapies, les chimio-thrapies, les tri-thrapies....


Ou enfin l effectivement on te demande ton avis, cela ne touche pas la quasi-totalit de la population, et justement on est normment suivit lorsqu'on est dans ce cas l...
Le problme des OGM c'est qu'il s'agit de remplacer des espces actuelles voire d'en condamner.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Une fois de plus je suis pas agriculteur, mais pourquoi on aurai besoin de tous aller dans les champs?


Tous, non, on envoyait une partie du tertiaire et les tudiants dans les champs - en gros, ceux qu'on pouvait envoyer sans arrter de faire tourner les usines...




> Ok il y aurai un peu plus de demande, mais bon avec 10% de chmeurs tu trouvera bien cette petite demande en plus.


Huhu, parce que tu crois qu'un chmeur lambda (surtout en France) va accepter d'aller bosser dans les champs? C'est beaucoup plus simple de ne rien faire et de toucher les allocs (merci qui?) 




> Et puis si c'est mieux payer...


L'agriculture n'a jamais t mieux paye que le travail  l'usine ou le secteur tertiaire. Et il y a pas franchement de raisons pour que a change.

----------


## dams78

> Tous, non, on envoyait une partie du tertiaire et les tudiants dans les champs - en gros, ceux qu'on pouvait envoyer sans arrter de faire tourner les usines...


Ou enfin l c'est un autre contexte.




> Huhu, parce que tu crois qu'un chmeur lambda (surtout en France) va accepter d'aller bosser dans les champs? C'est beaucoup plus simple de ne rien faire et de toucher les allocs (merci qui?)


L c'est un autre dbat bien que je suis d'accord avec toi, on risque de dvier.




> L'agriculture n'a jamais t mieux paye que le travail  l'usine ou le secteur tertiaire. Et il y a pas franchement de raisons pour que a change.


En fait ce que je voulais dire c'est que de plus en plus d'agriculteurs font du bio ou crer des coopratives pour vendre directement des produits frais aux consommateurs, c'est donc qu'ils s'y retrouvent...

----------


## zul

> C'est un poil plus compliqu, j'ai l'impression qu'ils comparent, pour les pays en voie de dveloppement, une ferme "de base" et une ferme bio idale. En gros, c'est pas  isoprimtre. Effectivement, pour les PVD, passer au "bon" bio peut entrainer une hausse des rcoltes (quoique de part les expriences historiques passes, les bonnes techniques agricoles ne s'implantent pas trs vite - cf. par exemple le "mouvement des 25000"). Mais c'est 1) discutable et 2) a n'enlve pas le fait que en Europe a entrainera une baisse des rcoltes.


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai compris aussi. Une bonne "ferme" bio est srement plus rentable qu'une ferme de "base". Utiliser ce genre de chiffre pour calculer le ratio "agriculture intensive chimique" vs "agriculture bio" tient par compte d'une mauvaise foi certaine, et rajouter un moyennage gnrale est du mme acabit. a n'engage que moi, mais a dvalorise pas mal l'tude.

Sinon on a 10% de chomeurs (selon l'Etat), mais on a aussi plein d'emplois vacants pour lesquels on est oblig d'importer de la main-d'oeuvre (dans le batiment entre autre). Crer des besoins d'agriculteurs ne changera pas grand chose aux chiffres du chomage : l'agriculture, c'est sale, fatiguant, et tu es pas prt de devenir bling bling avec  ::D:  (auto-drision d'une certaine socit pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas compris, j'apprcie personnellement bcp les agriculteurs, et  je ne suis pas sr d'tre capable de faire ce qu'ils font).

----------


## bioinfornatics

Les OGM beaucoup de mconnaissance:
Les ogm a but alimentaire j'en suit pas pour, toutefois quelque claircicement:

si la fraise avait t un OGM il n'aurait pas t commercialis car allergeneles ogm sont modifier pour ne pas se reproduire (pas tous)
Toute fois ceci oblige les agriculteurs a rachet leurs semences un peu paradoxale pour un agriculteur (cot des semences)des firmes comme mosanto ont un comportement excrable
d'aprs la loi canadienne si le champ est contamin par un ogm de mosanto le champ appartient a ce dernier (j'ai pas le texte de loi exactement)Le poulet est un ogm comme le chou-fleur et plein d'autre aliment, est pourtant on n'en fait pas un flan!Les ogm sauve des millions de vie particulierement ceux du diabte et a plein de possibilit thrapeutiqueLe lobbying des firmes pro-ogm est chiant (dsol)Manque de rigueur dans les texte de loi par mconnaissance de cette technologie

----------


## grafikm_fr

> les ogm sont modifier pour ne pas se reproduire (pas tous)


La blague dans l'histoire, c'est que ds que quelqu'un veut faire augmenter la culture d'une semence Terminator, les colos rlent parce que soi-disant a augmente la dpendance des agriculteurs. Et quand on utilise des OGM "classiques" a rle pour des raisons de communication. Mais bon c'est le propre d'une _mentally challenged person_ que de ne jamais tre content.




> d'aprs la loi canadienne si le champ est contamin par un ogm de mosanto le champ appartient a ce dernier (j'ai pas le texte de loi exactement)


L je voudrais bien la source parce que c'est en contradiction avec pas mal de principes de base.




> Le lobbying des firmes pro-ogm est chiant (dsol)


Et le lobbying des anti-OGM qui viennent dtruire un champ n'est pas chiant? Continues comme a, plus a va plus c'est marrant  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> La blague dans l'histoire, c'est que ds que quelqu'un veut faire augmenter la culture d'une semence Terminator, les colos rlent parce que soi-disant a augmente la dpendance des agriculteurs. Et quand on utilise des OGM "classiques" a rle pour des raisons de communication. Mais bon c'est le propre d'une _mentally challenged person_ que de ne jamais tre content.


C'est sr que  choisir une semence qui ne peut pas se dployer sur les autres champs serait quand mme plus que souhaitable.
Du coup avec une telle solution je serai plus partant si et seulement si on nous laisse le choix et qu'on se retrouve pas avec des aliments fabriqus  part d'OGM sans nous le dire.

----------


## souviron34

> les ogm sont modifier pour ne pas se reproduire (pas tous)
> Toute fois ceci oblige les agriculteurs a rachet leurs semences un peu paradoxale pour un agriculteur (cot des semences)


D'o le signal d'alarme cit dans le rapport du CNRS/INSEE cit dans le fil "Rchauffement Climatique" par rapport aux volutions en France et dans les pays du monde :

Nous sommes passs d'un monde o ceux qui cultivaient taient "des paysans" (_en particulier ils s'auto-suffisaient pour manger et pour cultiver sauvegardaient une partie pour la saison suivante, et donc n'avaient pas besoin d'argent et d'investissements_),  un monde o ils sont "des agriculteurs", avec en  particulier une perte d'auto-suffisance (_un cralier n'a plus de btes, et donc doit acheter sa viande, et rciproquement_), une perte d'autonomie par rapport aux semences (_il faut en racheter tous les ans, donc il faut de l'argent sonnant et trbuchant_), et bref une perte d'autonomie totale financirement (_il a besoin d'investissements, et donc de prts en banque_)


La "crise agricole" est, du point de vue des sociologues du CNRS /INSEE, beaucoup plus une crise de ce modle qu'une crise lie aux OGM ou aux rendements...

Accepter la dpendance des btes quand on est cralier (pas de vacances), accepter la dpendance des rcoltes quand on est leveur (dpendre de la mto), sont des lots du paysan que ne souhaite pas avoir l'agriculteur...

Et ce n'est pas en rejetant la faute  gauche et  droite qu'on la solutionnera...

----------


## bioinfornatics

Juste pour dire au final que tout n'est pas blanc tout n'est pas noire.
Mais ceci est complexe ncessite des comits d'thique comptent. Il est facile de manipuler la foule mais combien ici peut dire je maitrise la technologie des "OGM" ... pas beaucoup d'ou les aprioris, la peur de l'inconnu et les manipulations de foule par les 2 camps

----------


## zaventem

Ce discours sur les mchants semenciers me font rire jaune... Qu'ils fassent du lobby pour promouvoir leurs intrts, j'en suis convaincu, tout comme le monde agricole en fait pour dfendre les siens.

Pourquoi un agriculteur achte-t-il ses semences?
 il cultive un OGM de type _terminator_ (mais s'il le fait, c'est que c'est plus intressant pour lui de cultiver cette plante qu'une plante _traditionnelle_) le consommateur veut des gots standardiss, le pain qu'il achte aujourd'hui doit avoir le mme gout que celui achet l'anne d'avant, celui achet en  Lille doit avoir le mme got que celui achet  Marseille; cultiver une varit personnelle rend la rcolte plus dur  vendre. conserver des semences sur le long terme, c'est loin d'tre vident. [1]


[1]
Sur de grandes surfaces, on arrive vite  une situation o les plantes se reproduisent d'annes en annes avec les plantes issues des mmes graines et on se retrouve avec les mmes problmes de "consanguinits" qu'avec les animaux. On peut se retrouver avec des plantes qui possdent des faiblesses  mme de faire en sorte que toute la rcolte soit anantie dans certains cas. Il est donc ncessaire de brasser rgulirement ces semences avec celles issues d'autres exploitation distantes. Par ailleurs, le simple fait de conserver les semences demande une infrastructure couteuse dont la majorit des agriculteurs peuvent se passer.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce discours sur les mchants semenciers me font rire jaune... Qu'ils fassent du lobby pour promouvoir leurs intrts, j'en suis convaincu, tout comme le monde agricole en fait pour dfendre les siens.


Encore un adepte du "puisque les autres le font, faisons-le aussi !"  ::roll:: 




> Pourquoi un agriculteur achte-t-il ses semences?
>  il cultive un OGM de type _terminator_ (mais s'il le fait, c'est que c'est plus intressant pour lui de cultiver cette plante qu'une plante _traditionnelle_)


Ou parce qu'on lui a fait croire que ce serait plus intressant pour lui.




> le consommateur veut des gots standardiss, le pain qu'il achte aujourd'hui doit avoir le mme gout que celui achet l'anne d'avant, celui achet en  Lille doit avoir le mme got que celui achet  Marseille; cultiver une varit personnelle rend la rcolte plus dur  vendre.


Les temps changent pour cela aussi, et ce, malgr tout ce qui est fait pour maintenir cet tat.




> conserver des semences sur le long terme, c'est loin d'tre vident. [1]





> 


On n'a pas eu d'OGM pendant des millions d'annes et pourtant, les plantes et les animaux ont survcus... incroyable, non ? (Je me demande, si par contre, les plantes et les animaux survivront aux OGM, c'est moins sr...)  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

[HS. Mode=TITLLAGE]




> On n'a pas eu d'OGM pendant des millions d'annes et pourtant, les plantes et les animaux ont survcus... incroyable, non ?


On a eu des changements climatiques pendant des millions d'annes et pourtant les plantes et les animaux ont survcu.. incroyable, non ?  ::P: 

[/HS /Mode=TITILLAGE]

 :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> [HS. Mode=TITLLAGE]
> 
> 
> 
> On a eu des changements climatiques pendant des millions d'annes et pourtant les plantes et les animaux ont survcu.. incroyable, non ? 
> 
> [/HS /Mode=TITILLAGE]


Je ne pense pas que cela est grand chose  voir avec les OGM, si ?  ::roll::

----------


## zaventem

> Ou parce qu'on lui a fait croire que ce serait plus intressant pour lui.


Mais oui bien sur  ::roll:: 
Ces pauvres petits paysans stupides qui sont incapables de se rendre compte par eux mme de leurs intrts... Qu'ils se fassent berns une fois, je peux l'admettre, qu'ils continuent  acheter aprs avoir tester si cela ne leur apporte rien, c'est certain que j'y crois... Mais bon, je sais, c'est les mchantes multinationales diaboliques contre les pauvres paysans victimes...




> On n'a pas eu d'OGM pendant des millions d'annes et pourtant, les plantes et les animaux ont survcus... incroyable, non ? (Je me demande, si par contre, les plantes et les animaux survivront aux OGM, c'est moins sr...)


Je sais, les OGM c'est tabou, on en viendra tous  bout!

Heuu au fait, quel est le rapport? o ai-je parler d'OGM??? 
Ahh oui! 
nulle part, mais c'est tellement plus rentable de faire des amalgames pour susciter la peur...

Je te signale tout de mme que tout ce que nous cultivons aujourd'hui n'a rien de naturel et que cela retourne trs vite  l'tat sauvage sans interventions humaines.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais oui bien sur 
> Ces pauvres petits paysans stupides qui sont incapables de se rendre compte par eux mme de leurs intrts... Qu'ils se fassent berns une fois, je peux l'admettre, qu'ils continuent  acheter aprs avoir tester si cela ne leur apporte rien, c'est certain que j'y crois... Mais bon, je sais, c'est les mchantes multinationales diaboliques contre les pauvres paysans victimes...


Dsol mais ton humour  2 balles, tu peux le garder. Si tu crois que la corruption, les contraintes, les arnaques et les contrats  la noix, a n'existe que dans les films ou dans certaines missions de tl, libre  toi.




> Heuu au fait, quel est le rapport? o ai-je parler d'OGM??? 
> Ahh oui! 
> nulle part, mais c'est tellement plus rentable de faire des amalgames pour susciter la peur...


Je crois que c'est le thme du sujet. T'as du te tromper de dbat, alors... 




> Je te signale tout de mme que tout ce que nous cultivons aujourd'hui n'a rien de naturel et que cela retourne trs vite  l'tat sauvage sans interventions humaines.


J'en suis trs conscient, mais personnellement, je fais une diffrence (je l'ai d'ailleurs dj exprim dans ce dbat) entre une volution naturelle (provoque ou pas) et une manipulation gntique purement humaine.

----------


## bioinfornatics

il est possible de produire  pour beaucoup de ses OGM sans intervention "purement humaine" juste en faisant des croisements mais a prendrait beaucoup plus de temps, le poulet est un OGM, il ne connait pas de pression de slection car il vie dans une bulle humaine, les bovins galment ont t crois pour cel. Le plus impressionnant a mon got c'est les chiens ou on avraiment du n'importe quoi dont certaine race souffre de probleme gntique de consanguinit.
Je pense pas que l'on peut dire d'un faon gnrale c'est bien ou mal. Il faut dtaill les cas et eu sein de chaque cas bien encadr par des rgles thiques ou interdire. Je ne suis pas pour les OGM alimentaire car ils cotent chre et ne sauvera pas le monde. Du moins dans l'tat actuel des connaissances

----------


## Nebulix

> Ce discours sur les mchants semenciers me font rire jaune...
> Sur de grandes surfaces, ... avec les mmes problmes de "consanguinits" ....


Il existait des semenciers avant les OGM. Ils produisent "biotechnologiquement" des semences hybrides ( striles) beaucoup plus productives que les semences classiques, en particulier pour le mas, que les agriculteurs prfrent acheter et cultiver.

----------


## zaventem

> Dsol mais ton humour  2 balles, tu peux le garder. Si tu crois que la corruption, les contraintes, les arnaques et les contrats  la noix, a n'existe que dans les films ou dans certaines missions de tl, libre  toi.


Et le lobby des leveurs/agriculteurs n'est pas tout aussi puissant et ne fait rien pour dfendre ses intrts propres  ::roll:: 
Ce que tu voques marche dans les deux sens.





> Je crois que c'est le thme du sujet. T'as du te tromper de dbat, alors...


Je reprend donc, puisque tu semble du mal  suivre.





> [*]les ogm sont modifier pour ne pas se reproduire (pas tous)[*]Toute fois ceci oblige les agriculteurs a rachet leurs semences un peu paradoxale pour un agriculteur (cot des semences)






> Pourquoi un agriculteur achte-t-il ses semences?
> [...]
> conserver des semences sur le long terme, c'est loin d'tre vident. [1]


Mon propos est-il dans le fil de la discussion? Je crois que oui. Y a-t-il un lien avec les OGM? Non, les agriculteurs n'achtent quasi que des semences *non-OGM*





> On n'a pas eu d'OGM pendant des millions d'annes et pourtant, les plantes et les animaux ont survcus... incroyable, non ? (Je me demande, si par contre, les plantes et les animaux survivront aux OGM, c'est moins sr...)








> J'en suis trs conscient, mais personnellement, je fais une diffrence (je l'ai d'ailleurs dj exprim dans ce dbat) entre une volution naturelle (provoque ou pas) et une manipulation gntique purement humaine.


De nouveau, quel rapport?
Tu pars du fait que je prcise que tout ce que nous cultivons n'existe pas dans la nature et disparaitrait en quelques dizaines d'annes si on ne prenait pas soin de faire ce travail de conservation pour conclure que nous n'avons pas besoin d'OGM.  ::koi::

----------


## zaventem

> Il existait des semenciers avant les OGM.


Je le sais trs bien, mais cela ne semble pas tre le cas de tous...
D'autre part, la plupart des semenciers ne font pas d'OGM.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Visiblement, y en a qui ont du mal  comprendre le point de vue des autres ici.
Ils ont une bonne culture des dbats politiques  la tl. C'est  dire que chacun arrive avec ses illres, des boules quies et un mgaphone pour parler le plus fort possible. Une fois que le journaliste a fini les prsentation, chacun se met  beugler que les autres n'y comprennent rien et sont des imbciles. 
Donc, je vous laisse, ces missions m'ont toujours saoul, car elles sont d'un niveau pitoyable et d'une strilit  toute preuve.

----------


## lvr

> Donc, je vous laisse, ces missions m'ont toujours saoul, car elles sont d'un niveau pitoyable et d'une strilit  toute preuve.


 ::ccool::  Ce dbat est aussi strile que les OGM. Je dflague ce thread.

----------


## zul

Dj rpt plusieurs fois, mais la strilit des OGM n'est pas une caractristique intrasque des OGM. Quand  la strilit du dbat, je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de commentaires montrant qu'on peut rellement faire "au moins aussi bien" avec du bio,  part des "il faut chercher, il faut trouver, on trouvera srement, chez moi a marche ...".

----------


## lvr

> je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de commentaires montrant qu'on peut rellement faire "au moins aussi bien" avec du bio


Le but du bio n'est pas de faire "aussi bien" que les OGM. Le but est de faire autrement. De mesurer sur d'autres chelles, en fonctions d'autres critres. Ce que tu appelles "bien" n'est pas ce que j'appelle bien. 

D'ailleurs, pour tout ceux qui (comme moi) ne sont pas d'office opposs aux OGM dans leur principe, mais qui estime qu'aujourd'hui ils n'ont pas fait leurs preuves sur un certain nombre de points (comme la non-prolifration et la non-contamination des souches non OGM), il faut que vous signez la ptition d'Avaaz pour un moratoire sur les OGM.

900.000 signatures en quelques jours. On y arrivera.

C'est ici que a se passe:
http://www.avaaz.org/fr/eu_gmo/?vl

_La Commission Europenne vient d'autoriser la culture de plantes gntiquement modifies, plaant les profits du lobby OGM avant les proccupations sanitaires des citoyens. Cliquez ci-dessous pour signer la grande ptition citoyenne et nous aider  atteindre 1 million de signatures appelant  une recherche scientifique indpendante et  une forte rgulation des OGM.

La Commission Europenne vient d'autoriser la culture d'organismes gntiquement modifis (OGM) dans l'Union Europenne pour la premire fois depuis 12 ans!

Cdant au lobby pro-OGM, la commission a ignor l'avis de 60% des Europens qui estiment que nous devons d'abord tablir les faits avant de cultiver des plantes qui pourraient menacer notre sant et notre environnement.

Une nouvelle initiative permet  1 million de citoyens europens de prsenter officiellement des propositions de loi  la Commission Europenne. Rassemblons un million de voix pour demander un moratoire sur les plantes OGM jusqu' ce que la recherche soit mene  terme. Cet appel sera remis au Prsident de la Commission Europenne Barroso. Signez la ptition et faites suivre ce message  vos amis et vos proches:

http://www.avaaz.org/fr/eu_gmo/?vl 

_

----------


## Shirraz

Les voitures sont potentiellement dangereuses pour l'Homme (autant les accidents que la pollution)... Les tlphones portables et rseaux WiFi sont potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme (les ondes tout a)... La production d'electricit est potentiellement dangereuse pour l'homme (pollution, catastrophes nuclaire mme si j'y crois pas hors centrales sovitiques)... Prendre le train est potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme...


En fait, le progrs est potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme... Alors on renonce au progrs ? 



Dsol d'lever le dbat d'un cran  ::): 




PS : je prcise que je ne suis pas ncssairement pour les OGM, j'estime que la question est tellement complexe que je n'ai certainement pas le bagage ncssaire pour avoir un avis l-dessus  ::):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Les voitures sont potentiellement dangereuses pour l'Homme (autant les accidents que la pollution)... Les tlphones portables et rseaux WiFi sont potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme (les ondes tout a)... La production d'electricit est potentiellement dangereuse pour l'homme (pollution, catastrophes nuclaire mme si j'y crois pas hors centrales sovitiques)... Prendre le train est potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme...
> 
> 
> En fait, le progrs est potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme... Alors on renonce au progrs ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Dsol d'lever le dbat d'un cran


Je dirais plutt que tu le rabaisses d'un cran, voir mme de plus d'un cran.  ::aie:: 
On peut faire des comparaisons, tu as mme oubli de dire "La vie est potentiellement dangereuse, alors cessons de vivre..."   ::roll::

----------


## FloGig

En fait, mme s'il y a un risque, il faudrait qu'il soit minime pour qu'une technologie, comme les OGM donc, soit applique. Et au jour d'aujourd'hui, on ne connat pas l'ampleur des risques qu'on prend avec les OGM.

Le mieux restant bien sr qu'il n'y ait pas de risque du tout.

----------


## dams78

> Dj rpt plusieurs fois, mais la strilit des OGM n'est pas une caractristique intrasque des OGM. Quand  la strilit du dbat, je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de commentaires montrant qu'on peut rellement faire "au moins aussi bien" avec du bio,  part des "il faut chercher, il faut trouver, on trouvera srement, chez moi a marche ...".


Et qu'est ce qu'il te dit que les OGM vont faire mieux que le bio? Certains ont annonc (tudes  l'appuie) que le bio avait un rendement de 20% en moins. 20% en organisant diffremment c'est largement rattrapable.




> Les voitures sont potentiellement dangereuses pour l'Homme (autant les accidents que la pollution)... Les tlphones portables et rseaux WiFi sont potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme (les ondes tout a)... La production d'electricit est potentiellement dangereuse pour l'homme (pollution, catastrophes nuclaire mme si j'y crois pas hors centrales sovitiques)... Prendre le train est potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme...
> 
> 
> En fait, le progrs est potentiellement dangereux pour l'Homme... Alors on renonce au progrs ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Dsol d'lever le dbat d'un cran


Je suis pas sr que ce genre de propos lve le dbat, a fait vraiment mon voisin le fait alors je le fais aussi...

----------


## zul

20% dans quelle situation ? En considrant quels facteurs ? Si vous pouviez arrter de donner des chiffres dans le vide, le dbat prendrait peut-tre un peu de hauteur.

Le pas de risque ou le risque minime, a n'existe pas.  va falloir vivre avec. Ou mourir tout de suite en effet (on peut reprendre l'exemple du tlphone portable par exemple : quelqu'un sait quel impact il peut avoir sur 2 gnrations ?)

Pour lvr, qu'appelle tu bien dans ce cas prcis ? a veut dire quoi que "la recheche ait abouti" ? Encore une fois, aucune information relle,  on joue juste la crainte des gens.  ! Personnellement, c'est une attitude que je trouve malhonnte, juste digne pour TF1 et ses commanditaires.

----------


## dams78

> 20% dans quelle situation ? En considrant quels facteurs ? Si vous pouviez arrter de donner des chiffres dans le vide, le dbat prendrait peut-tre un peu de hauteur.


C'est pas des chiffres dans le vide, plusieurs personnes ici ont donn des liens pour appuyer leur dire.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> 20% dans quelle situation ? En considrant quels facteurs ? Si vous pouviez arrter de donner des chiffres dans le vide, le dbat prendrait peut-tre un peu de hauteur.


Non, rien n'y changera. Visiblement, certains sont capables de dmontrer que sans OGM  nous allons tous mourir. Bon, on attend encore de voir leur dmonstration, mais, ce n'est pas ngociable pour eux. Alors, leur argument c'est que la voiture est dangereuse, donc les OGM c'est bien. Evidemment, avec de telles dmonstrations, on se sent rassurer !  ::roll:: 




> Le pas de risque ou le risque minime, a n'existe pas.  va falloir vivre avec. Ou mourir tout de suite en effet (on peut reprendre l'exemple du tlphone portable par exemple : quelqu'un sait quel impact il peut avoir sur 2 gnrations ?)


Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas de tlphone portable !  ::ccool::  
Et, en plus, ce que tu dis est faux. Il est dmontr que l'usage intensif d'un tlphone portable fait apparatre des taches sombres autour des oreilles sur un scanner et que le risque de tumeurs crbrales est plus grands chez les utilisateurs intensif. D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'il est prconis de ne pas exposer les enfants trop longtemps, ... Bref, le discours est une fois de plus manipul par les lobbys qui rptent qu'il n'y a pas de danger, mais qui mettent en tout petit sur le contrat des rgles de comportement pour se pr-munir au cas o ! Ben oui, l'amiante et le tabac ont montr qu'on pouvait voir des problmes !  ::roll::   ::aie:: 




> Pour lvr, qu'appelle tu bien dans ce cas prcis ? a veut dire quoi que "la recheche ait abouti" ? Encore une fois, aucune information relle,  on joue juste la crainte des gens.  ! Personnellement, c'est une attitude que je trouve malhonnte, juste digne pour TF1 et ses commanditaires.


Dans ce cas TF1 et tous les autres ont plutt tendance  favoriser les OGM (tonnant non ?). D'ailleurs il n'y a aucun reportage sur ces chaines parlant des nuisances de MOSANTO ! Etonnant, non ? 
Par contre on montre du doigt les mchants faucheurs. On parle de l'agriculteur qui s'est suicid parce que ces mchants anti OGM ont indiqu qu'il cultivait des OGM en douce. Presque si on ne les accuserait pas de meurtres.  ::roll:: 




> C'est pas des chiffres dans le vide, plusieurs personnes ici ont donn des liens pour appuyer leur dire.


Il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.

Ce dbat oppose simplement deux philosophies de vie.
La premire est : Faire du fric  tout prix, quelles qu'en soient les consquences, quitte  le faire au nom du progrs.
La seconde est : Privilgions la vie, le bon sens, la nature et la sant de tous. 

Aprs chacun fait son choix !

----------


## lvr

> Pour lvr, qu'appelle tu bien dans ce cas prcis ?


Je pourrais te retourner la question:



> ... je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de commentaires montrant qu'on peut rellement faire "au moins aussi bien" avec du bio...


Qu'appelles donc tu "bien" ?

Pour ma part, ce que j'appelle "bien": c'est
- non prolifration et non contamination des espces non OGM prouve
- choix alimentation avec/sans OGM possible.

Il s'agit donc d'une pondration et de critres d'acceptance. Sur plusieurs niveaux les solutions OGM/classique (cd non OGM et non bio)/bio sont plus ou moins efficaces/performantes. 

Ce qui nous diffre c'est la pondration donne aux diffrents critres.
Avec ma pondration (et celles de centaines de milliers d'europens), les OGM sont recals. 
Avec ta pondration, ils sont reus avec mention.

On peut discuter et mme se mettre d'accord sur les cotes dans les diffrents critres, mais la pondration finale attribue  chaque critre relve de notre sensibilit propre et donc difficilement discutable. D'o la strilit de ce dbat.

----------


## zul

> C'est pas des chiffres dans le vide, plusieurs personnes ici ont donn des liens pour appuyer leur dire.


Les 20% sont rpts de multiples fois dans la discussion, mais non dsol aucun lien n'a t donn vers une tude srieuse sur le sujet. Le rapport de la FAO ne parle pas de a. Wikipedia n'est pas une source scientifique. Et le vague rappel d'une vague tude fait par un laboratoire suisse (elle vient de l ce 20%) n'est ni prcis, ni un lien vers la source de l'tude. Mais je t'en prie, relis l'ensemble de la conversation, et indique moi les liens srieux montrant ces tudes, et dans quels conditions.

Tu n'a peut-tre pas de tlphone portable,  a n'empche que tes voisins en ont, et que les ondes elles t'vitent pas pour autant. C'est un danger pour l'environnement bien potentiel celui-l aussi. 

Les faucheurs sont en l'occurence hors-la-loi, tu trouve peut tre que c'est un geste "romanesque", "hroique" ou autre.  Il est difficile de se plaindre qu'on ne fait pas assez d'tude sur les OGM quand des hros viennent dtruire lesdites tudes. 




> Ce dbat oppose simplement deux philosophies de vie.
>  La premire est : Faire du fric  tout prix, quelles qu'en soient les consquences, quitte  le faire au nom du progrs.
>  La seconde est : Privilgions la vie, le bon sens, la nature et la sant de tous.


Tu as raison, binarise le monde, donne toi bonne conscience, et puis avec ce genre de dclaration, on est sur de clore le dbat entre les "mchants", et les "gentils". Les gentils ont fatalement raison. En attendant, la majorit des "gentils" (je ne t'inclue pas forcment, je ne te connais pas), ils sont bien content de manger des fraises en hiver, des petits pois tout l'anne, etc ad nauseum. Et pendant ce temps, les africains meurrent de faim, on leur enverra des reserves de riz tiens ...

----------


## Nebulix

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner un exemple d' "*O*rganisme *G*ntiquement *O*riginel " ?

----------


## souviron34

> Je dirais plutt que tu le rabaisses d'un cran, voir mme de plus d'un cran. 
> On peut faire des comparaisons, tu as mme oubli de dire "La vie est potentiellement dangereuse, alors cessons de vivre..."





> Non, rien n'y changera. Visiblement, certains sont capables de dmontrer que sans OGM  nous allons tous mourir. Bon, on attend encore de voir leur dmonstration, mais, ce n'est pas ngociable pour eux. Alors, leur argument c'est que la voiture est dangereuse, donc les OGM c'est bien. Evidemment, avec de telles dmonstrations, on se sent rassurer !


Ne caricature pas non plus si tu ne veux pas l'tre...  :;): 

Je rappelle pour mmoire que l'apparition du train, de l'lectricit, du tlphone, de la TSF, du cinma, de la patate, et j'en passe et des meilleures ont toutes t qualifies de "dangereuses" voire "catastrophiques" en leur temps...

Donc (_et je l'ai dit au dbut je n'ai pas d'opinion toute faite_) encore une fois renvoyer les critiques vers "_vous z'tes les larbins de Monsanto_" est du mme acabit...


Je conseille  tous la lecture d'un excellent petit bouquin :

*"Pourquoi j'ai mang mon pre" de Roy Lewis*... (environ 150 p)

O un palo-antrhopologue explique la naissance et l'volution de l'espce humaine de manire humoristique.. et trs bien..

Et ceci rejoint ce dbat (_ou tout au moins les arguments des uns et des autres_) :  la matrise du feu tait galement traite de "dangereuse", et le neveu "explorateur" qui se rebiffe contre son oncle, "traditionaliste"... Lisez-le ... Ce sera trs instructif...











> Il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.
> 
> Ce dbat oppose simplement deux philosophies de vie.
> La premire est : Faire du fric  tout prix, quelles qu'en soient les consquences, quitte  le faire au nom du progrs.
> La seconde est : Privilgions la vie, le bon sens, la nature et la sant de tous.


Je ne crois pas..

Nous sombrons dans la caricature... (_voir plus haut_)


Ce dbat oppose 2 philosophies : celle du neveu et celle de l'oncle.. 

Celle du "prcautionisme" et celle de "l'enthousiasme"...


La vrit est sans doute, comme toujours, entre les 2.. 


On peut cependant noter qu'il est impossible de connatre totalement  l'avance les nuisances ventuelles d'un progrs, quel qu'il soit, surtout sans exprimentation... 

L'ensemble des services de prmaturs  travers le monde font des expriences tous les jours sur des nouveaux-ns, dont certains ne rchappent pas, ou extrmement mal, pour permettre d'amliorer les soins futurs...  

De mme pour les "bbs-prouvettes", les mres porteuses, la contraception, l'lectricit...

Les impacts peuvent tre :

sociologiques (_l'lectricit ne nous rend plus dpendants du soleil, la tl a dtruit la convivialit des soires d'hiver dans les villages_),mentaux (_les bbes prouvettes, de mre porteuses, de couples homos, finissent pour la plupart par rechercher leurs parents biologiques, certaines mres "possdent" ou au contraire "rejettent" leurs enfants..._) ,environnementaux (_les chemins de fer, puis les voitures, ont entran une pollution de l'air, une destruction du paysage et des campagnes (par exemple pour faire passer les lignes ou les autoroutes_),techniques (_l'explosion d'internet a oblig  remplacer les millions de kms de lignes tlphoniques par des fibres optiques, au prix d'une pollution intense (fabrication - bulldozers - bateaux (pour les lignes au fond des mers)_),scuritaires et politiques (_notre dpendance de plus en plus forte vis  vis de l'electricit et d'internet transforme la guerre de classique  lectronique, avec piratages, virus, dsinformation, possibilit de terrorisme d'etat ou de particulier ayant un impact gigantesque, bien plus grand qu'une guerre classique_)....


Doit-on renoncer  Internet et  l'lectricit ?




Encore une fois je n'ai pas de parti pris sur la question des OGM..

Mais la plupart des arguments que j'entend sont tellement orients que a me fait peur... Et que je me demande bien pourquoi ( part un confort de vie et de conscience) on en fait tellement un plat alors que je ferais un beaucoup plus gros plat sur notre dpendance vis--vis d'Internet, par exemple... (_ou de Google, sans vouloir lancer de troll_)

----------


## dams78

Faut aussi voir que la voiture et cie ont apport un rel plus. Alors qu' ct de a que vont apporter les OGM? Plus de rendements? N'est t il pas possible d'augmenter le rendements avec la technologie moderne tout en assurant des produits de qualit, personnellement je pense que si. Aprs il y a la faim dans le monde : commenons par dmocratiser les panneaux solaire afin d'installer des puits et autres stations d'eau potable dans ces pays afin de leur permettre de dvelopper eux mme leur agriculture, cela crera en plus de l'emploie, aprs c'est sr que financirement c'est plus intressant de leur vendre des OGM tous les ans...

Sinon honntement, entre un produit "bio" et un produit OGM vous mangerez lequel? Sans parler du prix, ni d'autre contraire. Je voudrai juste comprendre si pour vous les OGM sont une solution  certains problme ou bien rellement une volution.

----------


## souviron34

> Faut aussi voir que la voiture et cie ont apport un rel plus. Alors qu' ct de a que vont apporter les OGM? Plus de rendements? N'est t il pas possible d'augmenter le rendements avec la technologie moderne tout en assurant des produits de qualit, personnellement je pense que si. Aprs il y a la faim dans le monde : commenons par dmocratiser les panneaux solaire afin d'installer des puits et autres stations d'eau potable dans ces pays afin de leur permettre de dvelopper eux mme leur agriculture, cela crera en plus de l'emploie, aprs c'est sr que financirement c'est plus intressant de leur vendre des OGM tous les ans...
> 
> Sinon honntement, entre un produit "bio" et un produit OGM vous mangerez lequel? Sans parler du prix, ni d'autre contraire. Je voudrai juste comprendre si pour vous les OGM sont une solution  certains problme ou bien rellement une volution.


Primo, les arguments que tu donnes pour la voiture et cie, c'est toi, au dbut du XXIme sicle, qui les dit...

Il y a *2 sicles*, on disait la mme chose que ce qu'on dit aujourdhui  propos de pas mal de choses, dont les OGM.




Secondo, je pense que cela peut tre ET une solution  certains problmes ET une volution...

Je n'en sais rien, et je ne le saurais pas  ma mort...



Encore une fois ce qu'on oublie (c'est comme pour le RC), c'est notre petitesse...


Ce qui est constatable, c'est que, depuis l'apparition de l'agriculture il y a 8000 ans,  il y a eu des famines, des guerres, et des rvolutions provoques par les famines et les maladies consquentes provoquant des hcatombes dans la population (_peste noire ou tuberculose par exemple_) dues  de mauvaises rcoltes, que ce soit  cause de scheresses, au contraire d'annes pluvieuses, d'annes  criquets, etc etc..
(_sans compter d'immenses imiigrations : le peuplement de l'Amrique du Nord d'abord par les Franais  la suite de famines au XVII ime sicle, puis par les Irlandais/Siciliens aux US et Siciliens/Chinois au Cnada au XIXme, les Basques en Argentine et  San Fransisco fin XIX dbut XXime sicle_)


Ce qui est galement constatable, c'est que au XXime sicle l'Homme a dvelopp, en parallle des mdicaments, des "mdicaments pour les plantes", pour tenter de pallier  ces infortunes climatiques...


Enfin, ce qui est galement constatable est que ces produits, tout en empchant l'apparition de grandes famines, polluent et provoquent tout un tas de problmes subsidiaires...

*A cause des problmes gnrs par les alas climatiques* et rpertoris au cours de l'Histoire de l'Agriculture (8000 ans), *il est donc totalement hors de question de revenir  une agriculture totalement "naturelle".*

Maintenant quelle est la solution ??

Amliorer les "mdicaments" existant pour qu'ils provoquent moins d'effets secondaires ? Produire des plantes rsistantes aux alas ? 

Je ne sais pas...




Ce que je constate, c'est que lors d'une scheresse exceptionnelle comme ce ft le cas il y a peu, toutes les branches de l'agriculture sont touches, y compris les leveurs (rappelez-vous les appels  l'aide, puis les convois de paille et de fourrage il y a quelques annes...)

Et d'autre part nous n'avons pas eu (grce aux "mdicaments") depuis un certain temps de maladie destructrice  provoquant famines et malaides / pertes humaines en grand nombre, comme ce ft le cas jusqu'au dbut du XXime sicle.


..

----------


## dams78

> *A cause des problmes gnrs par les alas climatiques* et rpertoris au cours de l'Histoire de l'Agriculture (8000 ans), *il est donc totalement hors de question de revenir  une agriculture totalement "naturelle".*


Ah bon?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je trouve l'argument "pendant ce temps on meurt de faim en Afrique" est vraiment nul. D'abord, parce qu'il est prouv que l'on produit assez de nourriture pour 12 milliards de personnes, alors que la population mondiale se situe entre 6 et 7 milliards. Donc, le problme de la faim dans le monde est plus un problme de rpartition que de production. 
Ensuite, rien ne dmontre que les OGM permettront de changer cet tat de fait. Plus de production, ce peut-tre plus de gaspillages...  ::roll:: 

Ensuite, je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut faire des tudes sur les OGM, mais pas en extrieur. Surtout depuis que l'on a pu prouver la contamination de plans non OGM par dissmination. 

Souviron, si j'utilise la caricature, c'est pour viter d'tre grossier.  :;): 
Ensuite, c'est assez nervant d'essayer de faire croire que ceux qui s'oppose aux OGM sont contre le progrs. Pour moi, l'exploitation des OGM, c'est comme si un laboratoire pharmaceutique, produisait un nouveau mdicament contre le rhume, pour raliser ses tests, le mettait sur le march ! 




> Tu n'a peut-tre pas de tlphone portable, a n'empche que tes voisins en ont, et que les ondes elles t'vitent pas pour autant. C'est un danger pour l'environnement bien potentiel celui-l aussi.


Certes, mais ce qui a t dmontr, ce n'est pas que les ondes soient dangereuses, mais qu'une trop grande utilisation d'un tlphone portable provoquait des tches observables sur un scanner, autour de l'oreille, et que le risque de tumeur au cerveau augmente chez les gros utilisateurs de tlphone portable. Maintenant, si pour vous ce genre d'tude ne signifie rien d'autre qu'un frein au progrs, c'est votre droit. N'essayer toutefois pas de faire prendre ceux qui y voient un vrai danger pour des conservateurs imbciles.
Je suis atteint d'une maladie gntique, et je suis pour les tudes sur le clonage, les manipulations gntiques, etc... J'y participe mme en tant que cobaye volontaire, mais voyez-vous, je pense que l'tude des gnes en est  ses balbutiements, que l'on ne maitrise pas tout, et qu'il est trop tt pour passer  l'tape production pour la consommation. Je ne doute pas qu'un jour ce soit au point, et que les risques soient connus et matriss, mais on en est encore trs loin !

----------


## zul

dams78, tu accepte de mourir de faim si les rcoltes sont mauvaises ? 

louis, concernant le tlphone, je ne nie pas ledites tudes, je n'encense pas le tlphone portable que j'utilise trs peu. Je dis juste qu'on ne sait pas aujourd'hui l'impact de la prolifration dans notre espace de vie, pour nous et le reste de l'environnement. Ou autrement dit, on ne peut pas savoir en gnral quels sont les impacts d'un tel appareil sur l'ecosystme global (et il n'y a malheuresement pas de mthodes "meilleures" que celle de tester  partir d'un certain moment ou bien ne jamais rien faire  cause du principe de prcaution)).  De mme pour les OGM, on peut faire un certain nombre d'tude en laboratoire, mais  un moment, on se heurte aux limites connues des modles que l'on a de la nature, et une exprimentation en extrieur scientifique est ncessaire. Sauf qu'on vient les couper, on sait jamais, au cas o on trouverait quelquechose. De mme, les  industries pharmaceutiques lancent des mdicaments sans "tout savoir", sans "prouver qu'il n'ya aucun danger".  Bien sr ils ont d'abord test la molcule sur des animaux, sur des "volontaires" en environnement clos, mais a ne prouve pas qu'il n'y a aucun danger sur l'Homme  long terme ou mme  court terme si il a une pathologie particulire, etc...

----------


## souviron34

> Ah bon?


A moins que tu ne souhaites retourner au XVIIime sicle, et que nous dclarions la guerre (ou quelqu'un d'autre nous la dclare) parce que nous (ou eux) auront eu une anne de scheresse, ou bien toutes les rcoltes dtruites, et que en suppliant les autres pays, ils disent "OK. Mais en change vous nous donnez votre industrie" ???

Ou que nous ayons des millions de morts ??

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_famine_de_1693-1694 
(1 million 1/2 de morts)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_famine_de_Chine
(15 millions de morts)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_famine_en_Irlande
(1 million de morts)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famines...ues_de_1931-33
(6  8 millions de morts)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_Famine_ukrainienne
(2.5  5 millions de morts)

http://hommelibre.blog.tdg.ch/archiv...-sans-ete.html



En plus, alors l adieu le systme des retraites, de la protection sociale, des vacances, des assurances maladies, etc etc etc...   ::aie::  (et des salaires)







> Je trouve l'argument "pendant ce temps on meurt de faim en Afrique" est vraiment nul. D'abord, parce qu'il est prouv que l'on produit assez de nourriture pour 12 milliards de personnes, alors que la population mondiale se situe entre 6 et 7 milliards. Donc, le problme de la faim dans le monde est plus un problme de rpartition que de production. 
> Ensuite, rien ne dmontre que les OGM permettront de changer cet tat de fait. Plus de production, ce peut-tre plus de gaspillages...


a je suis d'accord..







> Ensuite, je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut faire des tudes sur les OGM, *mais pas en extrieur*. Surtout depuis que l'on a pu prouver la contamination de plans non OGM par dissmination.


Dsol, mais mme pour les mdicaments, aprs tests sur les rats et les singes, on passe  la phase humaine... D'o la lste des effets secondaires possibles sur les notices.....

C'est l que je dis que c'est aberrant comme position...

Un labo, aussi "ouvert" soit-il, ne reoit justement pas la pluie,l'environnement des pollens, vents, insectes, prsents dans la nature...

Il faudra bien passer par une exprimentation en extrieur.....









> Souviron, si j'utilise la caricature, c'est pour viter d'tre grossier. 
> Ensuite, c'est assez nervant d'essayer de faire croire que ceux qui s'oppose aux OGM sont contre le progrs.


Mais c'est assez nervant aussi de lire que tous ceux qui ne sont pas contre sont  la solde de Monsanto...






> Pour moi, l'exploitation des OGM, c'est comme si un laboratoire pharmaceutique, produisait un nouveau mdicament contre le rhume, pour raliser ses tests, le mettait sur le march !


Voir plus haut...

----------


## dams78

> dams78, tu accepte de mourir de faim si les rcoltes sont mauvaises ?


On pourrait retourner la question, acceptes tu de manger quelques choses de potentiellement nocif?
Quand je parles d'agriculture bio, naturelle, etc, je parle pas de revenir en arrire   l'poque o l'on priait pour qu'il pleuve... Arroser avec de l'eau et mettre des engrais naturelle s'appelle aussi faire de l'agriculture saine.

Maintenant si demain on propose des produits OGM qui ont t cultivs sous serre (donc sans moyen de contamination) et qu'on laisse le choix aux consommateurs, l je dis oui.
Comme a moi je continuerai  manger mes produits "bio" et vous vous pourrez tester les OGM (ou les envoyer aux Africains  :;):  ).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> dams78, tu accepte de mourir de faim si les rcoltes sont mauvaises ?


Tu ne crois pas que tu exagres un peu ? que tu dramatises  souhait ? 
Il y a la conglation, la conserverie qui peuvent intervenir. Bref, les moyens ne manquent pas pour prvenir les alas naturels.




> louis, concernant le tlphone, je ne nie pas ledites tudes, je n'encense pas le tlphone portable que j'utilise trs peu. Je dis juste qu'on ne sait pas aujourd'hui l'impact de la prolifration dans notre espace de vie, pour nous et le reste de l'environnement. Ou autrement dit, on ne peut pas savoir en gnral quels sont les impacts d'un tel appareil sur l'ecosystme global (et il n'y a malheuresement pas de mthodes "meilleures" que celle de tester  partir d'un certain moment ou bien ne jamais rien faire  cause du principe de prcaution)).  De mme pour les OGM, on peut faire un certain nombre d'tude en laboratoire, mais  un moment, on se heurte aux limites connues des modles que l'on a de la nature, et une exprimentation en extrieur scientifique est ncessaire. Sauf qu'on vient les couper, on sait jamais, au cas o on trouverait quelquechose. De mme, les  industries pharmaceutiques lancent des mdicaments sans "tout savoir", sans "prouver qu'il n'ya aucun danger".  Bien sr ils ont d'abord test la molcule sur des animaux, sur des "volontaires" en environnement clos, mais a ne prouve pas qu'il n'y a aucun danger sur l'Homme  long terme ou mme  court terme si il a une pathologie particulire, etc...


Une des diffrences entre la fabrication de mdicaments et la production d'OGM, c'est que nous n'en sommes pas mme niveau des connaissances. Les processus de fabrication des mdicaments ont un long pass derrire eux, les mthodes sont connues et les risques valus de longue date. Ce n'est pas le cas pour les OGM, et le sentiment que l'on brule les tapes pour des raisons financires est trs fort.

A noter qu'Hati  refuser l'aide humanitaire de MOSANTO qui leur proposait des semences OGM, au titre qu'elles taient striles. Comme quoi, on prfre mourir de faim que d'tre livrs pieds et poings lis aux Lobbys OGM !

----------


## souviron34

> Maintenant si demain on propose des produits OGM qui ont t cultivs sous serre (donc sans moyen de contamination) et qu'on laisse le choix aux consommateurs, l je dis oui.
> Comme a moi je continuerai  manger mes produits "bio" et vous vous pourrez tester les OGM (ou les envoyer aux Africains  ).


voir plus haut...

----------


## zul

J'avale et je mange tous les jours des trucs nocifs : 
   - gaz d'chappement
   - pesticides et herbicides sur les fruits et les lgumes
   - viandes dops aux hormones ou engraisss aux farines animales
   - eau pollu par lesdit pesticides et herbicides, le "bio"  bon dos.

Tu crois vraiment qu'il y'a 200 ans ils ne connaissaient pas l'eau et le crottin de cheval, le principe de la jachre ... a ne les a jamais empch de mourir de faim pourtant.

----------


## dams78

> A moins que tu ne souhaites retourner au XVIIime sicle, et que nous dclarions la guerre (ou quelqu'un d'autre nous la dclare) parce que nous (ou eux) auront eu une anne de scheresse, ou bien toutes les rcoltes dtruites, et que en suppliant les autres pays, ils disent "OK. Mais en change vous nous donnez votre industrie" ???
> 
> Ou que nous ayons 50% de morts ??
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_famine_de_1693-1694 
> (1 million 1/2 de morts)
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_famine_de_Chine
> (15 millions d emorts)
> ...


C'est pas trs rcent quand mme a...




> Dsol, mais mme pour les mdicaments, aprs tests sur les rats et les singes, on passe  la phase humaine... D'o la lste des effets secondaires possibles sur les notices.....


On utilise pas des chantillons dans les mdicaments justement?
Avant de nourrir 6 milliard d'individus avec des OGM on a test justement sur l'homme?
Et je pense que des erreurs avec les mdicaments il y en a eu, donc si tu supposes que les OGM vont tre distribus  la totalit de l'humanit (contrairement aux mdicaments), tu peux te rendre compte qu'il faut pas faire n'importe quoi en disant "c'est le progrs on verra bien ce que a donne".

----------


## souviron34

> Une des diffrences entre la fabrication de mdicaments et la production d'OGM, c'est que nous n'en sommes pas mme niveau des connaissances. Les processus de fabrication des mdicaments ont un long pass derrire eux, les mthodes sont connues et les risques valus de longue date. Ce n'est pas le cas pour les OGM, et le sentiment que l'on brule les tapes pour des raisons financires est trs fort.


C'est entirement faux...

Il suffit de lire les procdures des tests d'acceptance, que ce soit  la FDA ou au Minsitre de la Sant...


La fabrication d'OGM, ou tout au moins les tests de manipulations gntiques, sont pas mal vieux : 

www.inra.fr/60ans/histoire 




> 60 ans de recherches et de rsultats au service d'enjeux de socit qui voluent : depuis "nourrir la France" jusqu'au "dveloppement durable




D'autre part, comme dit plus haut, pour les mdicaments on passe FORCEMENT par une phase d'exprimentation humaine.. En ayant rduit les risques, oui, mais PAS en les ayant limins, puisque c'est justement le BUT de l'exprimentation...

----------


## dams78

> voir plus haut...


Donc pour toi c'est bien demain on lance les OGM en production  grande chelle?
Permets moi de trouver a risquer, au moins produire sous serre permettrai de tout arrter au cas o...




> J'avale et je mange tous les jours des trucs nocifs : 
>    - gaz d'chappement
>    - pesticides et herbicides sur les fruits et les lgumes
>    - viandes dops aux hormones ou engraisss aux farines animales
>    - eau pollu par lesdit pesticides et herbicides, le "bio"  bon dos.
> 
> Tu crois vraiment qu'il y'a 200 ans ils ne connaissaient pas l'eau et le crottin de cheval, le principe de la jachre ... a ne les a jamais empch de mourir de faim pourtant.


Ya 200 ans je suis pas sr qu'ils avait notre rseau d'eau, des tracteurs, les prvisions mto, etc.
Chose d'ailleurs qu'on pourrai proposer (vendre) actuellement  de nombreux pays d'Afrique (au passage).

----------


## dams78

> D'autre part, comme dit plus haut, pour les mdicaments on passe FORCEMENT par une phase d'exprimentation humaine.. En ayant rduit les risques, oui, mais PAS en les ayant limins, puisque c'est justement le BUT de l'exprimentation...


On est donc d'accord qu'il faudrait tester ces OGM (sur l'homme) avant d'envoyer en prod sur 6 milliards d'individus.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pas trs rcent quand mme a...


Justement parce qu'on a introduit des "mdicaments" (antibiotiques, pesticides, et autres) et certaines manipulations gntiques (les pommes "Golden" a n'existait pas il y a 120 ans...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Delicious




> En 1890, en Virginie de l'Ouest, un  semis chanceux  (peut-tre croisement de Grimes Golden et Reinette dore) donna naissance  cette varit d'abord nomme  Mullin's Yellow Seedling  et en 1914, on lui donna le nom de Golden delicious.


)







> On utilise pas des chantillons dans les mdicaments justement?


On tudie une population (huamine) chantillon, avec 50% ayant absorb le mdicament et 50% non (placebo)





> Avant de nourrir 6 milliard d'individus avec des OGM on a test justement sur l'homme?


LOL..

Mais tu en manges rgulirement....

Dans tout...


C'est juste que jusqu' maintenant (et mme maintenant en dessous d'une certaine dose) tu n'es pas oblig de le mentionner...






> Et je pense que des erreurs avec les mdicaments il y en a eu, donc si tu supposes que les OGM vont tre distribus  la totalit de l'humanit (contrairement aux mdicaments), tu peux te rendre compte qu'il faut pas faire n'importe quoi en disant "c'est le progrs on verra bien ce que a donne".


Et ce malgr toutes les prcautions et tous les tests..

C'est pour cela qu'on ne peut pas prdire totalement, et que interdire AVANT utilisation revient  nier l'existence...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est entirement faux...
> 
> Il suffit de lire les procdures des tests d'acceptance, que ce soit  la FDA ou au Minsitre de la Sant...
> 
> 
> La fabrication d'OGM, ou tout au moins les tests de manipulations gntiques, sont pas mal vieux : 
> 
> www.inra.fr/60ans/histoire


60 ans d'INRA ne signifie pas 60 ans d'exprimentation OGM. 
Les OGM c'est rcent et la commercialisation n'a pas attendu 60 ans !
http://www.ogm.org/pages/show.php?cat=03&idcomm=86
En 1983, cration du premier organisme gntiquement modifi (du tabac)
En 1994 commercialisation d'une tomate transgnique
9 ans je trouve a court pour se permettre de dire que c'est sans danger !
Aujourd'hui nous sommes en 2010 (tu vas pas rfuter a, j'espre), donc a fait un recul de 16 ans. C'est quand mme court pour ce genre de chose, non ?

Et je maintiens qu'il y a une norme diffrence entre slection naturelle et manipulation gntique.




> D'autre part, comme dit plus haut, pour les mdicaments on passe FORCEMENT par une phase d'exprimentation humaine.. En ayant rduit les risques, oui, mais PAS en les ayant limins, puisque c'est justement le BUT de l'exprimentation...


Oui, sur un chantillon de personnes volontaires et non pas sournoisement gliss dans des produits non marqus, c'est quand mme diffrent !

----------


## zaventem

> A noter qu'Hati  refuser l'aide humanitaire de MOSANTO qui leur proposait des semences OGM, au titre qu'elles taient striles. Comme quoi, on prfre mourir de faim que d'tre livrs pieds et poings lis aux Lobbys OGM !


Ce serait bien de dire toute la vrit, non?

Monsanto a propos de donner des semences OGM, ce qui a t refus effectivement par les autorits hatiennes car ils ne disposent d'aucun cadre lgal  ce sujet. Monsanto a ensuite offert 475 tonnes de semences hybrides non-OGM striles obtenues par simple croisement et dj utilises dans la rgion, ces semences ayant t approuve par les autorits depuis un certains temps. Une partie des agriculteurs ont fait pression pour refuser ces dernires malgr leur haut rendement afin selon eux de lutter contre  une attaque contre l'agriculture paysanne, contre les fermiers, contre la biodiversit, contre les semences locales, contre ce qui reste de notre environnement en Hati [...] Nous devons nous battre pour nos semences locales  

Pour ma part, je ne vois pas ce qui les empecheraient d'accepter pour cette annes afin de dgager un excdent plus que bien venu en ce moment et garder leurs semences locales pour l'anne d'aprs.

D'autre part, ce ne sont pas les agriculteurs qui refusent qui mourront de faim, c'est le reste de la population.

----------


## Shirraz

> Et qu'est ce qu'il te dit que les OGM vont faire mieux que le bio? Certains ont annonc (tudes  l'appuie) que le bio avait un rendement de 20% en moins. 20% en organisant diffremment c'est largement rattrapable.
> 
> 
> Je suis pas sr que ce genre de propos lve le dbat, a fait vraiment mon voisin le fait alors je le fais aussi...



Non, a fait surtout qu'on ne peut pas s'arrter  "a pourrait" parce que de tout temps on a cre / modifi pour nous, on s'est  chaque fois demand si a pouvait devenir un risque ? Pourquoi l soudainement on s'affole alors qu'on est pas plus sr que pour n'importe quoi d'autres ?


De plus, il n'y a "que 20% de rendement en moins", mais on consomme plus d'energie pour en produire "que 20% en moins (ben ouais, mme sans desherbant faut desherber !!). Ensuite, l'agriculture bio utilise aussi des pesticides, c'est pas parce qu'ils sont "naturels" qu'ils sont propres, et certains utiliss sont sujet  controverses (dclencheur de Parkinson il me semble. A rajouter que comme les dfenses utiliss sont tout de mme plus restreintes, il y a prolifration de germes et de toxines dans les aliments (comme quoi). Enfin, l'agriculture bio cote aussi beaucoup plus chre pour l'acheteur...


Et ja rajouterai pour la viande que le problme n'est pas tant quel quantit on en mange, mais quelle quantit de quoi ? Abattre des boeufs pour n'en faire que des steacks alors qu'il ya tellment plus  manger (vive les tripes et autres langues) !

----------


## Nebulix

> Et je maintiens qu'il y a une norme diffrence entre slection naturelle et manipulation gntique.


Que les proprits d'une plante dpendent de son gnme, tout le monde est d'accord.
Que ses proprits dpendent de la faon dont ce gnme a t obtenu ne me parait pas crdible.

----------


## souviron34

> Et ja rajouterai pour la viande que le problme n'est pas tant quel quantit on en mange, mais quelle quantit de quoi ? Abattre des boeufs pour n'en faire que des steacks alors qu'il ya tellment plus  manger (vive les tripes et autres langues) !


D'ailleurs j'ajouterais  ce sjet que le boucher de mon village lve les bras au ciel...

Il y a 15 ans, il coulait 1 mouton par semaine..

Aujourd'hui et malgr l'augmentation de la population, il n'en coule plus qu'un 1/4  1/2..

Pourquoi ?

"a gote trop fort" ....


Donc on tue des agneaux  qui mieux mieux (et on est obligs d'en importer de .. Nouvelle-Zlande..) parce que les "jeunes" (< 45 ans) Franais trouvent que le mouton c'est trop fort au got...

Les "no-ruraux" (ceux qui justement viennent des villes pour avoir leur peite maison dans un lotissement  la campagne, sous des prtextes justement colos) sont les plus "dlicats" du palais....

----------


## lvr

> J'avale et je mange tous les jours des trucs nocifs : 
>    - gaz d'chappement
>    - pesticides et herbicides sur les fruits et les lgumes
>    - viandes dops aux hormones ou engraisss aux farines animales
>    - eau pollu par lesdit pesticides et herbicides, le "bio"  bon dos.


 C'est ton choix. Avec le bio (mais pas exclusivement) tu vites en grande partie les fruits/lgumes aux pesticides et la viande aux farines animales.




> D'autre part, comme dit plus haut, pour les mdicaments on passe FORCEMENT par une phase d'exprimentation humaine.. En ayant rduit les risques, oui, mais PAS en les ayant limins, puisque c'est justement le BUT de l'exprimentation...


Sur toute la population en une fois, avec risque que si a ne marche pas de contamination de la plante entire ???? T'es sr de ta comparaison ?

Que les fabricants garantissent en laboratoire la non-prolifration et on reparlera de tests grandeur nature en extrieure.

----------


## Shirraz

> D'ailleurs j'ajouterais  ce sjet que le boucher de mon village lve les bras au ciel...
> 
> Il y a 15 ans, il coulait 1 mouton par semaine..


Et pourtant c'est bon le mouton  ::P:  Et comme disent les amis d'Asie "tout ce qui a quatre pattes se mange, sauf les tables et les chaises", et ils mangent vraiment TOUT (les oreilles de porcs, l esang glifi ou les coeurs et culs de poulets... MIAM  ::mrgreen::  ).



Bref, c'est un premiers points essentiels sur lequel on devrait duquer la population : varier son alimentation et TOUT manger pour en gcher aussi peu que possible (et qu'on leur disent que 99% d'un animal se mange en dehors des os !)

----------


## mooog

Et bien !! c'est anim ici !! C'est tout ce que j'aime  :;): 


Je sais pas pour vous, mais pour moi le problme c'est qu'on est en train de foutre en l'aire notre plante et le vivant. On pollue comme des sacs, et on a aucun respect pour la nature. On fait que l'exploiter a mort , jusqu' bientt la rendre strile. Certe d'ici l on aura sans doute une connaissance suffisante de celle-ci pour pouvoir sans abstraire partiellement, en crant nous mme des espce correspondant  nos besoin et rduire le vivant a celle-ci ,  mais est-ce une attitude digne , que de saigner sa mre  mort pour qu'elle nous crache tout ce quelle   ? D'ici 20, 50 ou 100 que restera t-il de la nature a ce rythme?
 ::roll:: 

Je suis pas contre les OGM, ou les pesticides , si tout les testes sur la sant et l'impact cologique sont concluant, mais seulement si on laisse  la nature suffisamment de place pour se dvelopper aussi. On peux cohabiter avec la nature et pas seulement l'exploiter !!!

----------


## zul

> C'est ton choix. Avec le bio (mais pas exclusivement) tu vites en grande partie les fruits/lgumes aux pesticides et la viande aux farines animales.


Dj, faut vous rveiller, c'est pas un choix. C'est ce que fournit le march aux "consommateurs", dans des prix "raisonnables". Le bio, ce sont des marchs de niche. Trouvez de la viande bio, c'est de la gageure ( part connaitre un agriculteur). Pour la majorit des lgumes / fruits frais, faut pas habiter n'importe ou si tu veux avoir un peu de choix, plus de 1 semaine dans l'anne. C'tait surtout pour montrer  dam78 quelle tait la situation relle aujourd'hui, et pour rpondre  sa question. Evidemment, il n'a ni rpondu  la mienne (on comprend, prendre la responsabilit de creuver de faim ou de faire creuver les faims c'est autre c'est pas facile), ni mme citer les tudes scientifiques prcises demandes...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour la majorit des lgumes / fruits frais, faut pas habiter n'importe ou si tu veux avoir un peu de choix, plus de 1 semaine dans l'anne.


Je comprend mieux. Un adpete du "je bouffe tout n'importe quand, sans m'occuper de l'origine, ni des saisons".  ::roll:: 
Effectivement, je n'ai rien  dire  des mecs comme toi !

----------


## souviron34

> Je comprend mieux. Un adpete du "je bouffe tout n'importe quand, sans m'occuper de l'origine, ni des saisons". 
> Effectivement, je n'ai rien  dire  des mecs comme toi !



Louis, soit un peu srieux...

La proportion de gens se fournissant chez Auchan / Carrefour / Leclerc / Intermarch / Ed / Spar / Lidl est quand mme l'crasante majorit des consommateurs..

Alors oui moi je vis dans un village et j'ai  dispo ce que je veux quand je veux..


Mais au moins 95% de la population fait diffremment...

Alors avant de tous les traiter de c..ards, il y a de l'ducation  faire, et cela prendra bien une gnration.. Mme Coffe, qui pourtant s'y est attaqu il y a plus de 20 ans, n'a rien pu faire.. Et ce qu'il dit commence  rentrer, mais je dis bien commence...



Donc oui il faut faire changer les mentalits, mais a ne se fait ni en une nuit, ni en traitant les gens de morons...

Parce que ce n'est pas que cette trs grande majorit de gens soit adepte du "je bouffe tout n'importe quand, sans m'occuper de l'origine, ni des saisons".

Ils sont formatts, c'est sr, mais faisons un sondage sur ce forum, et nous verrons combien achtenrt qualit et de saison.. Et pourtant c'est soi-disant un forum de djeunzs conscients, d'aprs les posts...


Entre l'argument de l'conomie (soi-disant) ralise et la mconnaissance et l'inculture ou le je-men-foutisme...


Effectivement les aliments en magasins bio en ville, outre qu'ils ne sont pas, et de loin, mieux pour la plupart, sont environ 25 % plus chers que les autres..

Mme dans mon village, alors qu'il y a 2 marchs par semaine, et 3 boucheries "du pays", et un gars qui vend ses lgumes  l'entre du village tous les jours, au bord de son exploitation, je suis effar du nombre de jeunes et moins jeunes (pour la plupart les "no-ruraux") qui achtent de la salade sous vide ou des carottes rapes (ou des steacks hachs)   l'Intermarch du village...


 ::roll::

----------


## Shirraz

C'est aussi une question de psychologie / pratique. La salade sous vide est "belle", est "propre", alors que celle du march faut encore la nettoyer et a n'a pas l'air aussi "beau". Et puis a va beaucoup plus vite d'aller au supermarch, malgr l'attente en caisse, que d'aller au march. Et comme papa et maman travaillent (plus pour longtemps  ::mouarf:: ) ben y'a personne pour faire les march. Alors la salde dans un belle emballage plastique qui en plus est en promo !


C'est aussi videmment le clash ville / campagne, et l'ducation des parents. Tout comme pour ce que je disais auparavant, si on est pas habitu assez vite c'est pas si facile de changer. Quand on grandi dans un petit village perdu dans un massif forestier, a avoir pass son enfance  crapahuter dans la colline on a dj un autre contact avec la nature (et rien de meilleur que retourner crapahuter dans la fort et se mettre de la terre partout  ::aie:: ). Si en plus on a une mre qui cuisine absolument tout, on regarde les surgels autrement !  ::ccool:: 


Les cantines scolaires "n'aident" pas non plus (si seulement elles taient rellement fautives), elles tentent de vari et faire jouer les saisons, mais la cantine a justement cet aspect "industriel", "pas beau dans le plateau", servi  grand coup de louches alors qu' la maison on rentre pour bouffer ptes + poisson pan ou steak hach + frites le tout cuit dans de belles poles et servi avec tout l'amour de maman dans de belles assiettes, videmment que les pinards c'est pas bon !

*
Ce qui est bon, c'est ce dont on a l'habitude !*


Y'a que les endives que j'aime pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Louis, soit un peu srieux...
> 
> La proportion de gens se fournissant chez Auchan / Carrefour / Leclerc / Intermarch / Ed / Spar / Lidl est quand mme l'crasante majorit des consommateurs..


Et a justifie tout, je suppose ?  ::calim2:: 




> Alors oui moi je vis dans un village et j'ai  dispo ce que je veux quand je veux..


J'habite Rennes, ce n'est pas ce que j'appellerais un village, pour tant on trouve tout ce qu'il faut, et comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est tellement plus cher.




> Alors avant de tous les traiter de c..ards,


Je ne les traite pas de c...ards, j'ai simplement dit que je ne m'tonne pas du discours pro-OGM de ceux qui pensent que manger des tomates et des fraises toutes l'anne, c'est normal.




> Ils sont formatts, c'est sr, mais faisons un sondage sur ce forum, et nous verrons combien achtenrt qualit et de saison.. Et pourtant c'est soi-disant un forum de djeunzs conscients, d'aprs les posts...


C'est marrant, mais la plupart des posts, je ne conclus pas  des jeunes conscients... Mais plutt de bons petits gars, bien TF1niss !  ::aie:: 




> Effectivement les aliments en magasins bio en ville, outre qu'ils ne sont pas, et de loin, mieux pour la plupart, sont environ 25 % plus chers que les autres..


Pour le mieux, je peux te dire qu'il n'y a pas photo. Entre une salade achete au biocoop qui va se tenir pendant une semaine dans le bac  lgume et qui sera comestible  95% et celle de Lec..c qui sera fane le lendemain et sur laquelle tu auras 50%  jeter... Alors, oui tu la paies un peu plus cher... mais ne faut-il compter QUE le prix d'achat ? Moi, c'est le gout qui compte, et manger bio, c'est ne pas se poser la question de "c'est quoi ce lgumes sans gout ?".




> Mme dans mon village, alors qu'il y a 2 marchs par semaine, et 3 boucheries "du pays", et un gars qui vend ses lgumes  l'entre du village tous les jours, au bord de son exploitation, je suis effar du nombre de jeunes et moins jeunes (pour la plupart les "no-ruraux") qui achtent de la salade sous vide ou des carottes rapes (ou des steacks hachs)   l'Intermarch du village...


La connerie est universelle...

----------


## zul

Quand on a rien  dire, on sigmatise ses opposants et on s'arrte l. Moi je dis whoot. Et dire que tu te targue d'avoir une ducation de scientifique. Whoot whoot again  ::): .

1/ je n'ai jamais dit que je mangeais des fraises toute l'anne. Mes premires fraises de l'anne, c'tait jeudi je crois. M'enfin tu pense bien ce que tu veux
2/ la seule chose que j'ai dfendue, c'est la vrit, pas des vieilles peurs entretenues par des FUDeurs en herbe. Je ne suis pas pour les OGM en soit, et probablement encore moins pour MONSANTO. Par contre, je note que 1/ les pesticides et autres produits chimiques, c'est pas la panace 2/ le bio, quoi que certain en dise n'est pas aujourd'hui une solution viable. Donc je regarde ce qui est propos ailleurs
3/ Ma culture TF1 ... Je suis le seul  avoir citer un papier scientifique ici, et avoir un temps soit peu dcortiqu les chiffres.  Mais tu as raison, c'est l'"art de la rthorique", quand on ne peut vaincre les gens fautes d'arguments, on les dcrdibilise.
4/ les arguments, "chez moi, a marche bien, y'a pas de problme", c'est super, c'est invrifiable, et a fait vachement avancer le dbat. Donc je propose que pour nous montrer comment a marche bien, tu nous indique :
   1 - tes revenus
   2 - ton type de logement
   3 - ce que tu achte l bas
   4 - la tracabilit relle des produits, genre y'a marqu bio c'est bien
   5 - la diffrence de prix par mois (un peu dtaill qu'un tiers puisse vrifier
   6 - le passage  l'chelle
   7 - qu'est que tu mange chaque semaine de l'anne qu'on vrifie que tu mangerai pas des trucs un poil hors saison ou un poil "pouss aux engrais" ?

qu'on puisse vrifier, dcider si a marche vraiment oui ou non, et pas se baser uniquement sur des "chez moi, a marche, faites comme moi". Le format TF1 te remercie pour la contribution  cette tude. 

PS : l'excuse du "je communique pas avec toi, tu pourrai apprendre des choses, elle est super drle, c'est comme a que tu va duqer la population, c'est sr, en les boycottant". Tu dois pas parler  grand monde dans la vie!

----------


## lvr

L je commence  tre d'accord avec zul: Louis t'es le premier  ne pas faire avancer le dbat. Et  avoir une position aussi radicale, faut pas s'tonner si l'autre camp (les pas "anti-OGM") se radicalise. Quand je vois o ce genre de braquage d'ide  conduit ma pauvre Belgique en ce jour d'lection, faudrait que sur les OGM, on la joue plus fine !

----------


## souviron34

> Et a justifie tout, je suppose ?



a justifie surtout que si tu veux que a change, c'est pas en disant "je vous parle mme pas" ("_je n'ai rien  dire  des mecs comme toi_")...  95% de la population...


Sinon tu restes et resteras jusqu' la fin de ta vie le groupuscule machintrucchose, qui croit  son truc et basta...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Devant tant de haine, je vous salue, et vous souhaite... bon apptit !  ::aie::

----------


## Nebulix

> Moi, c'est le gout qui compte, et manger bio, c'est ne pas se poser la question de "c'est quoi ce lgumes sans gout ?".


La FAO estime que 1.02 milliard de personnes sont sous-alimentes dans le monde en 2009 ...

----------


## dams78

> Non, a fait surtout qu'on ne peut pas s'arrter  "a pourrait" parce que de tout temps on a cre / modifi pour nous, on s'est  chaque fois demand si a pouvait devenir un risque ? Pourquoi l soudainement on s'affole alors qu'on est pas plus sr que pour n'importe quoi d'autres ?
> 
> 
> De plus, il n'y a "que 20% de rendement en moins", mais on consomme plus d'energie pour en produire "que 20% en moins (ben ouais, mme sans desherbant faut desherber !!). Ensuite, l'agriculture bio utilise aussi des pesticides, c'est pas parce qu'ils sont "naturels" qu'ils sont propres, et certains utiliss sont sujet  controverses (dclencheur de Parkinson il me semble. A rajouter que comme les dfenses utiliss sont tout de mme plus restreintes, il y a prolifration de germes et de toxines dans les aliments (comme quoi). Enfin, l'agriculture bio cote aussi beaucoup plus chre pour l'acheteur...
> 
> 
> Et ja rajouterai pour la viande que le problme n'est pas tant quel quantit on en mange, mais quelle quantit de quoi ? Abattre des boeufs pour n'en faire que des steacks alors qu'il ya tellment plus  manger (vive les tripes et autres langues) !


C'est pas parce que avant on a fait des conneries qu'on doit avancer tte baisser maintenant. Pourquoi est ce qu'on est si mfiant vis  vis des OGM, je pense que c'est tout simplement parce qu'on va en manger, et a en France c'est sacr  ::lol:: . Sinon pour ce qu'on a pu faire avant, bah dsol mais vu mon ge j'ai pas pu souvent prendre position, mais tu vas peut tre trouver a con mais pour moi tout ce qui est nature et cie est assez important, alors je trouve que quitte  changer notre agriculture faisons le pour quelque chose de mieux. D'ailleurs l o ce dbat est intressant c'est que certains ont un avis critique sur le "bio" et du coup a permet de rflchir  la faisabilit de la chose. Et  ce propos j'ai une question, hormis les problmes techniques (rendement et cie) quels rels problmes pourrait apporter selon vous les aliments bio? Parce que de ce ct l, j'ai l'impression qu'on prendrai quand mme moins de risque qu'avec des OGM...




> Dj, faut vous rveiller, c'est pas un choix. C'est ce que fournit le march aux "consommateurs", dans des prix "raisonnables". Le bio, ce sont des marchs de niche. Trouvez de la viande bio, c'est de la gageure ( part connaitre un agriculteur). Pour la majorit des lgumes / fruits frais, faut pas habiter n'importe ou si tu veux avoir un peu de choix, plus de 1 semaine dans l'anne. C'tait surtout pour montrer  dam78 quelle tait la situation relle aujourd'hui, et pour rpondre  sa question. Evidemment, il n'a ni rpondu  la mienne (on comprend, prendre la responsabilit de creuver de faim ou de faire creuver les faims c'est autre c'est pas facile), ni mme citer les tudes scientifiques prcises demandes...


Quand on voit l'expansion des produits bio je pense qu'il y a justement une relle demande croissante.
Sinon j'ai essay de rpondre  ta question, mais avoues qu'elle est un peu tordu : tu pars du principes qu'avec du bio on ferrai crever tous les non occidentaux... A la rigueur je peux te demander si avec les OGM tu es prts  exterminer toute vie sur Terre (c'est un peu dans le mme style je trouve, le cas extrme).
D'ailleurs j'ai dj dit que pour moi on devrait plutt s'arranger pour dvelopper l'eau potable dans ces pays plutt que chercher  leur vendre nos produits.

----------


## dams78

> La FAO estime que 1.02 milliard de personnes sont sous-alimentes dans le monde en 2009 ...


Ce qui reste pour moi (dites le moi si je me trompe), un problme plus logistique qu'autre chose. Avec des moyens techniques ne pourraient ils pas subvenir  leur besoin en cultivant eux mme leur produit? D'ailleurs on parle de leur vendre des OGM ou bien de leur faire cultiver des OGM?

----------


## souviron34

> Quand on voit l'expansion des produits bio je pense qu'il y a justement une relle demande croissante.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Dans les pays *riches*, oui (_dont nous faisons partie_)

Et encore, parmi les _couches riches_ (_et la plupart des gens ici en font partie, quoique vous en pensiez_)..





> D'ailleurs j'ai dj dit que pour moi on devrait plutt s'arranger pour dvelopper l'eau potable dans ces pays plutt que chercher  leur vendre nos produits.


a je suis d'acord, mais a n'est pas le problme pos dans ce thread...







> Ce qui reste pour moi (dites le moi si je me trompe), un problme plus logistique qu'autre chose. Avec des moyens techniques ne pourraient ils pas subvenir  leur besoin en cultivant eux mme leur produit?


Que crois-tu qu'ils aient fait depuis 8000 ans ??  ::cfou:: 


Sauf que il y a toujours eu du commerce, personne n'ayant jamais t 100% autonome...  Que ce soit par rapport  la bouffe, aux outils, aux textiles, au savoir-faire, etc etc..  (_r0d, ne me cite pas encore la tribu machin-chose en Amazonie _ )


C'est l'arrive de la colonisation (_les colons ne "pouvant" pas manger la mme chose que les locaux, et ayant donc import leur nourriture (avec les maladies affrentes_)) et "l'occidentalisation" du mode de vie qui, petit  petit, a enlev la plupart des cultures traditionnelles et les a remplac par des cultures plus ou moins inadaptes..

L'exemple des Indiens d'Amrique est  ce tiitre difiant : les europens ont import des vaches, alors que les Indiens mangeaient du bison..  L'estomac et l"organisme des Indiens n'tant pas prpar et adapt  la vache et au lait, dans la 2ime moiti du XIX sicle environ 50% des populations indiennes qui n'ont pas t dcimes par la guerre, ont t dcimes par les maladies provoques chez eux par l'absoprtion d'une viande comme la vache et le lait de vache..



Mais globalement, par exemple en Afrique, malgr les cultures traditionnelles restantes, que ce soit les annes de scheresse ou les criquets provoquent environ une fois tous les 4 ans un dsastre provoquant des millions de morts (_voir dj le Biafra fin des annes 60, puis plus rcemment ce qui se passe au Sahel, en Ethiopie, ..._)  .

A l'heure actuelle, la protection contre les criquets est une urgence mondiale rgulire pour la FAO et l'ONU (Commission de Lutte contre le Criquet Plerin dans la Rgion Occidentale, ou encore Systme de prvention des urgences pour les ravageurs et les maladies transfrontalires (FAO)), et les seuls moyens jusqu' prsent ont t *chimiques*..

Quelques recherches ont rcemment donn des possibilits de moyens biologiques, mais mme l la nuance entre biologique "naturel" et biologique "GM" est tnue et dirige avec toute sa force vers la rsolution (_ou du moins la diminution substantielle_) du phnomne, qui est quand mme l'*un des 2 programmes mondiaux d'urgence de la FAO*...


Alors je veux bien que tu appelles a "un problme de logistique", mais tu dois bien tre le seul ...  ::P: 





De plus, franchement, tout le monde est d'accord pour admettre la toxicit extrmement leve des pesticides...

Est-ce bien raisonnable de refuser par principe quelque chose qui pourrait nous en dbarasser  court terme ?


Comme je l'ai dt, je n'ai pas d'opinion arrte, mais je crois que le "prcautionisme" va  l'encontre de l'intrt cologique...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sinon j'ai essay de rpondre  ta question, mais avoues qu'elle est un peu tordu : tu pars du principes qu'avec du bio on ferrai crever tous les non occidentaux...


Non, on part du principe qu'une culture purement bio n'est pas transposable  l'chelle de la Terre. Et que en corollaire, certaines parties du Tiers-monde tant dpendants des ventes alimentaires de l'Occident, on risque d'avoir un problme.




> D'ailleurs j'ai dj dit que pour moi on devrait plutt s'arranger pour dvelopper l'eau potable dans ces pays plutt que chercher  leur vendre nos produits.


Et quand il y a pas assez d'eau potable (cf. le Sahel), tu fais comment? Et non, dessaler n'est pas une solution suffisamment valable.




> Ce qui reste pour moi (dites le moi si je me trompe), un problme plus logistique qu'autre chose.


a reste un problme de march. Tu achtes, je vends. Aprs, la logistique n'est pas un problme gnralement (quoique  l'intrieur des terres a peut l'tre).




> Avec des moyens techniques ne pourraient ils pas subvenir  leur besoin en cultivant eux mme leur produit? D'ailleurs on parle de leur vendre des OGM ou bien de leur faire cultiver des OGM?


Mais regarde une carte, tu fais comment pour cultiver  une chelle industrielle quand tu as 300 mm de prcipitations par an (toujours cf. le Sahel) et qui plus est repartis en pics dans l'anne?

Le problme est l, c'est que la population de ces pays a beaucoup augment, au point que le sol local ne peut simplement plus supporter une agriculture suffisante.

Ou alors on fait revenir les pluies au Sahara (sisi c'est possible mme avec les technos actuelles), mais il faut investir un peu, mais pour a faut avoir un retour sur investissement, et il y en a pas.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, on part du principe qu'une culture purement bio n'est pas transposable  l'chelle de la Terre. Et que en corollaire, certaines parties du Tiers-monde tant dpendants des ventes alimentaires de l'Occident, on risque d'avoir un problme.


2 affirmations totalement fallacieuses. En particulier la 2me puisque c'est le systme de march libral qui a dtruit les agricultures locales. En d'autres termes il n' y a aucun problme  avoir une autonomie alimentaire pour ces pays si ce n'est le systme conomique actuel qui nous mne au chaos.




> Et quand il y a pas assez d'eau potable (cf. le Sahel), tu fais comment? Et non, dessaler n'est pas une solution suffisamment valable.


Tu conviendras que contaminer en OGM la totalit de la plante n'en est pas une non plus non ?



Bon au final je vois qu'on tourne en rond, les mmes arguments ont successivement t apports depuis le dbut au moins 3 ou 4 fois pour chaque camp.

Les anti-OGM (ou OGM sceptiques) ont dfinitivement apports les arguments les plus convaincants, les plus tays, les plus sages et les plus lucides. J'ai rarement vu des interlocuteurs se faire pourfendre avec une telle aisance dans un dbat que les pro-OGM par les anti-OGM sur ce thread.

Un commentaire apport, bien entendu, en toute objectivit  ::aie::  comme je sais si bien le faire.

Un petit brin d'humour ne fait jamais de mal.

Plus srieusement, ce qui me frappe le plus dans ce dbat (o tout a t dit sur la question de faire la liste des avantages/inconvnients des OGM) c'est l'incomprhension par les pro-OGM de ce qu'est le principe de prcaution et leur incapacit  faire la diffrence entre un progrs technique entrainant divers problmes (la vapeur, le moteur a explosion) et un progrs technique pouvant avoir des consquences cologiques majeures et totalement irrversibles sur une priode trs trs courte (les OGM) sans qu'il n'y ait aucun gain rel pour l'humanit justifiant une telle prise de risque.

Moins srieusement, j'en viens presque  croire que votre enttement  dfendre un point de vue totalement intenable par le jeu des avantages/inconvnients (faites le bilan, il n'y a *aucune raison valable* de prendre un tel risque pour l'humanit  l'heure actuelle !!!), c'est  dire par la dduction l'analyse et la logique, n'est motiv que par la seule mauvaise foi, par le seul orgueil propre  l'Homme (de droite) conduisant irrmdiablement au dni du rel.

Et je ... ... m'arrte ici  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nebulix

> Ce qui reste pour moi (dites le moi si je me trompe), un problme plus logistique qu'autre chose. Avec des moyens techniques ne pourraient ils pas subvenir  leur besoin en cultivant eux mme leur produit? D'ailleurs on parle de leur vendre des OGM ou bien de leur faire cultiver des OGM?


Le problme logistique pourrait tre facilement rsolu s'il y avait une volont *politique*
Il est beaucoup plus facile d'exciter les gens sur la qualit ( fantasme) de leur salade que sur l'opacit des structures de dcision internationales.
ESt-ce dlibr pour dtourner l'attention ???

----------


## Shirraz

En 5 points :


- Combien de personnes sur terre  l'poque ou la mondialisation n'existait pas (vraiment) ? Combien aujourd'hui ? 4 fois plus ? On est pass de 1,6 milliards  6,8 milliards en l'espace d'un sicle, 7 fois plus qu'en 1800...

- De plus, on est pas que 4 fois plus, mais plutt 8 fois plus, parce plus de monde c'est plus d'espaces occupes pour les logements, pour les transports, pour les bureaux, pour les centres commerciaux (et encore, je suis sr qu'en ralit c'ets plus lev)...  Et dans 40ans on sera 9 milliard les copains, soit 6 fois plus ou plutt 12 si on pondre avec l'espace qu'on devra grignoter sur les cultures...

- Je vais vous apprendre une bonne : les surfaces agricoles diminuent dans tout les pays dvelopp, au point que des pays comme la Core du Sud ou la Chine ne sont plus capable d'tre auto-suffisant et doivent aller cultiver leur crales sur les terres qu'ils achtent en Afrique.

- Ah, et puis dans tout a, le rendement des productions agricoles ont t multiplis par 5 depuis le dbut du XXe s. Ce qui nous permet  nous de toute mme nous goinffrer malgr l'explosion dmographique, et en plus d'en revendre un petit peu, mais et ensuite ?

- Enfin faut-il encore prciser que l'agriculture  un effet nfaste sur l'environnement ? Ben oui, pour avoir des champs, faut couper des forts entires (comme ils font en Indonsie et en Afrique !!). Rha mais pourtant les cologistes n'arrtent pas de nous dire qu'il faut  tout prix arrter les dforestation : MAIS ON LES METS OU LES CHAMPS ?


En rsum de 1900  2000 :
- population multipli par 4
- production multiplie par 5
- 1/6 de la population sous alimente
- je ne parle mme pas de la consommation d'nergie qui a dcuple entre 1930 et 2010 !


D'ici 2050 :
- 9 milliard d'tre humains (40% de plus qu'aujourd'hui).


Et dans tout a les "20% de rendement en moins" c'est pas grave ? WAKE UP GUYZ !! *20% de rendement en moins c'ets 25% de surface EN PLUS  cultiver pour obtenir la mme quantit de produit. En 2050 et compar  aujourd'hui, ce serait presque 90% de surface en plus qu'on devra cultiver* !! Et c'est plus d'energie  utiliser !!



Les - de l'agriculture bio :
- plus gourmandes en energie
- plus gourmandes en surface
- sujte  des variations plus importantes (depuis qu'on les pesticides, plus de famine chez nous !)
- peut contenir des toxines qui sont quasi absentes dans l'agriculture moderne.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> 2 affirmations totalement fallacieuses. En particulier la 2me puisque c'est le systme de march libral qui a dtruit les agricultures locales. En d'autres termes il n' y a aucun problme  avoir une autonomie alimentaire pour ces pays si ce n'est le systme conomique actuel qui nous mne au chaos.


Et l'excdent de la population qui a pouss  cause de ce systme de march libral, tu le mets ou? Comprends, enfin, que l'agriculture traditionnelle est, dans la plupart des cas, totalement inefficace en termes de rendement. Un fermier africain fait pousser 600 kg de bl par an en moyenne (ce qui est tout juste suffisant pour pas mourir de faim), et un fermier amricain - 80 tonnes. Parce que tu compares une bicyclette  un camion et l'agriculture traditionnelle avec des pesticides, des engrais minraux, des tracteurs, des varits spciales qui ont besoin de tout a pour atteindre le rendement maximum etc...

Donc si tu veux assurer une indpendance alimentaire pour ton pays (ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise ide en soi), ce n'est pas en revenant  l'agriculture traditionnelle, mais en crant ta propre agriculture intensive, comme l'URSS dans les annes 30. Soit a, soit tu repasses aux rendement d'avant le XXe sicle avec tout ce que cela implique.

C'est beau de parler du vilain systme libral, mais grce  ce systme libral, la population des pays du Tiers Monde est en constante augmentation depuis les annes 1950. Et tu ne peux pas - physiquement - revenir  une agriculture traditionnelle.





> Tu conviendras que contaminer en OGM la totalit de la plante n'en est pas une non plus non ?


Smence Terminator et basta. Pas de risque de contamination. Ou un gne rcessif qui s'liminera sur plusieurs gnrations. Il y a des solutions, on veut juste pas les examiner.




> Les anti-OGM (ou OGM sceptiques) ont dfinitivement apports les arguments les plus convaincants, les plus tays, les plus sages et les plus lucides. J'ai rarement vu des interlocuteurs se faire pourfendre avec une telle aisance dans un dbat que les pro-OGM par les anti-OGM sur ce thread.


Si pour toi, les c*****ies sans chiffres et sans rfrences que tu dbites ou les attaques personnelles gratuites du troll de service Louis Griffont sont du pourfendage, je te plains sincrement. Mais bon, le ridicule n'a jamais tu personne.




> Un commentaire apport, bien entendu, en toute objectivit  comme je sais si bien le faire.


C'est bien tu fais un peu d'humour, maintenant reste plus qu' aller te documenter un peu.




> c'est l'incomprhension par les pro-OGM de ce qu'est le principe de prcaution et leur incapacit  faire la diffrence entre un progrs technique entrainant divers problmes (la vapeur, le moteur a explosion) et un progrs technique pouvant avoir des consquences cologiques majeures et totalement irrversibles sur une priode trs trs courte


Bouhaha. Tu sais quelles ont t les consquences cologiques majeures de la machine  vapeur sur les fonds marins qui ont t submergs par des tonnes et des tonnes de rsidus solides de combustion de charbon? (bah oui c'est pas comme l'essence). Simplement  l'poque, on avait pas des boulets de gauche pour venir pleurer sur le principe de prcaution.

Le principe de prcaution, c'est une invention de la fin du XXe sicle, invente par des gauchos assis dans leur fauteuil aprs un copieux repas (qu'ils ont pas prpars eux-mme, faut pas pousser) et qui dbitent des conneries du type "ah mais non, mais on sait pas ce que a va donner... Bon j'ai rien lu sur le sujet, mais comme je suis un Intellectuel avec un grand I, je sais tout. Puis de toute faon, toutes les statistiques sont fausses par le mchant Gouvernement et / ou les mchants lobbys".

Voila en gros ce que c'est le principe de prcaution. On a vu son effet pour l'inexistante pidmie de grippe cette anne - des millions foutus par la fentre. Merci l'OMS.




> (faites le bilan, il n'y a *aucune raison valable* de prendre un tel risque pour l'humanit  l'heure actuelle !!!)


Il y a une raison valable, c'est d'augmenter (ou de conserver) les rendements agricoles en rduisant la consommation de pesticides. C'est soit a, soit rduire (de faon plus ou moins drastique suivant les pays) la population mondiale. Vaste choix.

----------


## Marco46

> Le principe de prcaution, c'est une invention de la fin du XXe sicle, invente par des gauchos assis dans leur fauteuil aprs un copieux repas (qu'ils ont pas prpars eux-mme, faut pas pousser) et qui dbitent des conneries du type "ah mais non, mais on sait pas ce que a va donner... Bon j'ai rien lu sur le sujet, mais comme je suis un Intellectuel avec un grand I, je sais tout. Puis de toute faon, toutes les statistiques sont fausses par le mchant Gouvernement et / ou les mchants lobbys".
> 
> Voila en gros ce que c'est le principe de prcaution. On a vu son effet pour l'inexistante pidmie de grippe cette anne - des millions foutus par la fentre. Merci l'OMS.


Pourtant je cuisine comme un Dieu.  ::mrgreen:: 

Mmh, au fait j'avais post sur le ton de la plaisanterie. Je t'enverrais un MP la prochaine fois.

----------


## dams78

> En 5 points :
> 
> 
> - Combien de personnes sur terre  l'poque ou la mondialisation n'existait pas (vraiment) ? Combien aujourd'hui ? 4 fois plus ? On est pass de 1,6 milliards  6,8 milliards en l'espace d'un sicle, 7 fois plus qu'en 1800...
> 
> - De plus, on est pas que 4 fois plus, mais plutt 8 fois plus, parce plus de monde c'est plus d'espaces occupes pour les logements, pour les transports, pour les bureaux, pour les centres commerciaux (et encore, je suis sr qu'en ralit c'ets plus lev)...  Et dans 40ans on sera 9 milliard les copains, soit 6 fois plus ou plutt 12 si on pondre avec l'espace qu'on devra grignoter sur les cultures...
> 
> - Je vais vous apprendre une bonne : les surfaces agricoles diminuent dans tout les pays dvelopp, au point que des pays comme la Core du Sud ou la Chine ne sont plus capable d'tre auto-suffisant et doivent aller cultiver leur crales sur les terres qu'ils achtent en Afrique.
> 
> ...


Comme je l'ai dit il existe certainement des solutions. J'ai vu par exemple des ides d'immeuble o tu peux cultiver  diffrents tages (donc multiplication des terres agricoles), le reste tant naturellement des bureaux et appartements. Je pense pas que la solution soit l'augmentation du rendement mais plutt la cohabitation, parce que comment tu vas faire dans X annes quand le problme va se reprsenter?




> Et l'excdent de la population qui a pouss  cause de ce systme de march libral, tu le mets ou? Comprends, enfin, que l'agriculture traditionnelle est, dans la plupart des cas, totalement inefficace en termes de rendement. Un fermier africain fait pousser 600 kg de bl par an en moyenne (ce qui est tout juste suffisant pour pas mourir de faim), et un fermier amricain - 80 tonnes. Parce que tu compares une bicyclette  un camion et l'agriculture traditionnelle avec des pesticides, des engrais minraux, des tracteurs, des varits spciales qui ont besoin de tout a pour atteindre le rendement maximum etc...
> 
> Donc si tu veux assurer une indpendance alimentaire pour ton pays (ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise ide en soi), ce n'est pas en revenant  l'agriculture traditionnelle, mais en crant ta propre agriculture intensive, comme l'URSS dans les annes 30. Soit a, soit tu repasses aux rendement d'avant le XXe sicle avec tout ce que cela implique.
> 
> C'est beau de parler du vilain systme libral, mais grce  ce systme libral, la population des pays du Tiers Monde est en constante augmentation depuis les annes 1950. Et tu ne peux pas - physiquement - revenir  une agriculture traditionnelle.
> 
> 
> 
> Smence Terminator et basta. Pas de risque de contamination. Ou un gne rcessif qui s'liminera sur plusieurs gnrations. Il y a des solutions, on veut juste pas les examiner.
> ...


J'ai l'impression que pour toi cultiver de faon naturelle en respectant l'environnement c'est revenir des sices en arrire. Pourtant j'ai pas l'impression que les agriculteurs "bio" on renonc  leur tracteur et cie.

----------


## Shirraz

> Comme je l'ai dit il existe certainement des solutions. J'ai vu par exemple des ides d'immeuble o tu peux cultiver  diffrents tages (donc multiplication des terres agricoles), le reste tant naturellement des bureaux et appartements. Je pense pas que la solution soit l'augmentation du rendement mais plutt la cohabitation, parce que comment tu vas faire dans X annes quand le problme va se reprsenter?




T'es srieux avec tes immeubles ? 

1 - ce sera toujours de la surface non utilisable, et en plus ca fera grimper encore plus  le prix au m. Puis il faudra construire beaucoup plus, beaucoup plus haut, et avec tout les aspects ngatifs que a implique...
2 - elles seront bonnes tes tomates qui ont pouss dans le bon air de la ville et arroses d'eau chlore ?
3 - la terre vie, hors c'est pas sur 90m qu'elle va vivre et respirer : faudra des engrais pour tes tomates en appartement !


Voyons...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'ai l'impression que pour toi cultiver de faon naturelle en respectant l'environnement c'est revenir des sices en arrire. Pourtant j'ai pas l'impression que les agriculteurs "bio" on renonc  leur tracteur et cie.


Le tracteur non, mais en renonant aux engrais de synthse et aux pesticides, ton rendement va partir aux toilettes trs rapidement. Et surtout, tu auras jamais assez d'engrais organiques pour tout le monde  ::?:

----------


## Shirraz

Et je rappelle ce qui a t dit dans mon poste : de l'agriculture "traditionnelle"  l'agriculture "moderne" on a vu le rendement multipli par 5 en moyenne. 


Je ne suis pas sr que les 20% de rendement en moins pour le bio prennent tout en compte, et surtout sur le long terme. je n'irais pas dire qu'on retournera  5 fois moins, mais plus 20% en moins srement. Faire pousser bio au millieu de champs modernes, c'est dj une grande aide (pidmies notamment), je doute qu' trs grande chelle et sur le long terme ce soit aussi rose (et surtout aussi rgulier).

----------


## kimjoa

> Le principe de prcaution, c'est une invention de la fin du XXe sicle, invente par des gauchos assis dans leur fauteuil aprs un copieux repas (qu'ils ont pas prpars eux-mme, faut pas pousser) et qui dbitent des conneries du type "ah mais non, mais on sait pas ce que a va donner... Bon j'ai rien lu sur le sujet, mais comme je suis un Intellectuel avec un grand I, je sais tout. Puis de toute faon, toutes les statistiques sont fausses par le mchant Gouvernement et / ou les mchants lobbys".


Ouhaou, c'est dingue d'tre comme ca ! Peux importe le point de vue des autres, s'attaquer de la sorte d'une a un partie politique (dont je suis pas membre), mais surtout sur un principe de base comme celui-ci.... Parce que on connait pas tout les risque on devrait se passer d'tre prudent  ::calim2::  super !!  ::ccool::  , si tu ragit comme ca dans ta vie , t'as eu beaucoup de chance d'tre arriv jusque l ! 
Vais rptez un arguments sur les OGM, les porcs striles au USA, je donne pas de source , mais si vous tes  ouvert d'esprit,  vous vous renseignerez sur des arguments qui s'oppose aux vtres ...

----------


## dams78

> T'es srieux avec tes immeubles ? 
> 
> 1 - ce sera toujours de la surface non utilisable, et en plus ca fera grimper encore plus  le prix au m. Puis il faudra construire beaucoup plus, beaucoup plus haut, et avec tout les aspects ngatifs que a implique...
> 2 - elles seront bonnes tes tomates qui ont pouss dans le bon air de la ville et arroses d'eau chlore ?
> 3 - la terre vie, hors c'est pas sur 90m qu'elle va vivre et respirer : faudra des engrais pour tes tomates en appartement !
> 
> 
> Voyons...


C'est juste un exemple, pour te dire que les OGM et pousser le rendement au maximum sont pas forcment la solution  long terme, c'est d'ailleurs bien le problme aujourd'hui on ne pense pas au long terme...

----------


## Shirraz

> C'est juste un exemple, pour te dire que les OGM et pousser le rendement au maximum sont pas forcment la solution  long terme, c'est d'ailleurs bien le problme aujourd'hui on ne pense pas au long terme...


Si justement, je ne pense  ce qui peut marcher aujourd'hui mais  ce qui marchera demain. Et aux vues de la croissance dmographique, du recul des surfaces agricoles et de la dforestation pour compenser le tout, il me parat relativement vident qu'une agriculture bio  grande chelle n'est aps viable du tout. Sans compter que pour cultiver, il faut des agriculteurs, et on sait que dans nos pays a devient un soucis, plus personne ne veut faire ce job fatiguant, risqu et mal rmuner. Alors is en plus ils doivent produire moins et donc tre moins bien pay... a moins de faire monter les prix sensiblement ! 


Comme je l'ai dit, bas sur les 20% de rendement en moins, on aura quasiment besoin de doubler les surfaces agricoles d'ici quarante ans (et doubler voir tripler le nombre de cultivateurs, parce que cultiver bio demande beaucoup plus de travail, nottament  cause du desherbage...), et ce alors que les villes vont continuer de natre et s'tendre. 


Si je voulais ne rire, je dirais que par "principe de prcaution", je ne prfre pas voir le monde faire face  des famines ce qui serait un fatalit et prfre prendre le risque que les OGM ne soient pas tout  fait onnofensives...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> s'attaquer de la sorte d'une a un partie politique (dont je suis pas membre)


Le gauchisme c'est un tat d'esprit, pas une appartenance  un parti politique.




> mais surtout sur un principe de base comme celui-ci.... Parce que on connait pas tout les risque on devrait se passer d'tre prudent  super !!  , si tu ragit comme ca dans ta vie , t'as eu beaucoup de chance d'tre arriv jusque l !


Je vois trop un lointain anctre de Kimjoa sur un quai de Tir ou de Sidon en train de dire aux marins phniciens qui partent pour leur voyage vers l'Afrique "on connait pas tout les risques, y allez pas!"  ::mouarf:: 

Ou encore mieux, un Homo Habilis Kimjoa en train de dire  ses potes: "Non mais pourquoi on devrait sortir de la valle d'Olduvai, c'est trop risqu! Elle fait au moins 50 bornes de large la valle, on est bien l!"  ::mouarf:: 

Il y a toujours une part de risques, mais le progrs technologique c'est une fuite en avant conditionne par une augmentation de la population. Oui, peut-tre que ce serait une bonne chose qu'on ne soit que 1 milliard sur la terre, mais voila on l'est pas.




> Vais rptez un arguments sur les OGM, les porcs striles au USA, je donne pas de source , mais si vous tes  ouvert d'esprit,  vous vous renseignerez sur des arguments qui s'oppose aux vtres ...


Pour le moment, les seuls trucs valables (et que j'ai link plus haut dans ce fil) concernent quelques changements de foie et de reins chez des souris nourris au mais transgnique. Le hic est le suivant:

Un mais transgnique produit un pesticide pour repousser les insectes. Ce pesticide, tu le bouffes et effectivement faut bien le mtaboliser, ce qui fait du boulot en plus pour le foie et les reins. Le truc c'est que sur un mais normal, ton organisme va faire la mme chose sur le pesticide (naturel ou non, tout pesticide est un peu toxique, les insectes meurent pas comme a) qui a servi  traiter le mais. Quant  se passer totalement de pesticides, mme naturels, c'est de la science-fiction avec les rendements exigs. 

Faut surtout que les gens arrtent de picoler et de bouffer 3000+ calories par jour de gras et de cholestrol, parce que a leur esquinte le foie beaucoup mieux que tous les OGM confondus.

----------


## david06600

> Il y a toujours une part de risques, mais le progrs technologique c'est une fuite en avant conditionne par une augmentation de la population. Oui, peut-tre que ce serait une bonne chose qu'on ne soit que 1 milliard sur la terre, mais voila on l'est pas.


C'est une fuite en avant jusqu'a quand ?  On sera bien rattrap tt ou tard.  Les progrs techniques et scientifiques sont la cause de la surpopulation en partie.  Avec les OGM ont continue dans cette voie.  On ne mourra donc pas de famine, mais de guerres ou autres problmes causs par la surpopulation.
Les pays Africains deviendront encore plus dpendant de l'occident au lieu de se dvelopper  leur faon, mais bon je pense que c'est trop tard pour a maintenant, le plupart des pays en voie de dveloppement suivent les traces de l'occident.  En tout cas je pense que la plupart des pays pauvres arriveraient  subvenir  leur besoin si on les laissai faire, bien sur en les aidant si besoin et rciproquement, mais pas en leur imposant notre faon de faire.  
Je plussoie les ides auxquelles fait rfrence dams78 depuis le dbut du thread.  La dernire sur les immeubles serait utile non seulement pour les besoins en espaces agricoles, mais aussi des immeubles vert, une ville verte seraient beaucoup plus beau et agrable que ce que nous faisons actuellement, toujours plus de bloc de bton, pour entasser toujours plus de consommateurs.

----------


## zul

Le RPR et l'UMP sont donc composs de plein de gauchistes  ::D:  a leur fera plaisir. Pour l'histoire, le principe de prcaution est entre dans la loi franaise,  sous Balladur, via la loi Barnier (1995), et est rentre dans la constitution par Chirac (2005). Sinon, le principe de prcaution, c'est surtout le reflet d'une socit qui a peur de tout, et qui se replie sur elle-mme. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut faire tout et n'importe quoi, mais en applicant le principe de prcaution, au contraire, on ne fait jamais rien, parce qu'il est "IMPOSSIBLE" de connaitre toutes les consquences de l'introduction de n'importe quoi dans notre environnement. Conclusion : ne faisons rien !!

Sinon pour le reste, le dbat sur les OGM n'avance pas, entre les gens pas foutus de citer une tude (ce qui tend  prouver qu'ils se sont contenter d'couter un vague reportage anti-OGM sans creuser plus loin), les doux rveurs (on trouvera une solution, y'a pas vraiment de problme), et ceux chez qui a marche dj le bio et je parle pas  ceux qui pensent pas comme moi.

----------


## david06600

> Le RPR et l'UMP sont donc composs de plein de gauchistes  a leur fera plaisir. Pour l'histoire, le principe de prcaution est entre dans la loi franaise,  sous Balladur, via la loi Barnier (1995), et est rentre dans la constitution par Chirac (2005). Sinon, le principe de prcaution, c'est surtout le reflet d'une socit qui a peur de tout, et qui se replie sur elle-mme. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut faire tout et n'importe quoi, mais en applicant le principe de prcaution, au contraire, on ne fait jamais rien, parce qu'il est "IMPOSSIBLE" de connaitre toutes les consquences de l'introduction de n'importe quoi dans notre environnement. Conclusion : ne faisons rien !!


Pour moi dans ce cas la c'est mme pas un principe de prcaution, c'est juste du respect pour la nature, mais je ne sais pas si tu peux comprendre.
Et si les gens taient plus respectueux de la nature, plus prcautionneux aussi, on aurait pas la voiture que tu connais maintenant, mais il y aurait surement eu autre chose.



> Sinon pour le reste, le dbat sur les OGM n'avance pas, entre les gens pas foutus de citer une tude (ce qui tend  prouver qu'ils se sont contenter d'couter un vague reportage anti-OGM sans creuser plus loin), les doux rveurs (on trouvera une solution, y'a pas vraiment de problme), et ceux chez qui a marche dj le bio et je parle pas  ceux qui pensent pas comme moi.


Toi on te prsente une solution, tu ne vas pas chercher autre chose ?  Pour ceux qui veulent du bio actuellement c'est trs facile.  Tu as plein de site qui te propose de te livrer chez toi directement des paniers bio.  Si non bio tu peux au moin choisir d'avoir un panier de fruit et lgumes directement d'un producteur local pour environ une 20aine d'euros par semaine.  Je trouve que c'est correct et pas si mal de rver.

----------


## hegros

Un ingnieur de l'inra qui parle


L'agriculture n'est plus ce qu'elle tait. Mais bon il parat que ce Mr n'a fait paratre aucune revue scientifique relue par des pairs donc il n'est pas srieux (le giec par contre lui est srieux AHAHA)

A l'instar du message de dveloppez.com quand la base de donnes n'est plus disponible : vous avez tout cass  ::roll:: 


Le gnie gntique les brevets du vivant (l'ogm quoi) c'est comme jou avec le climat en balanant des bateaux en mer pour souffler de l'eau dans l'air pour refroidir.

M'enfin je ne suis pas chimiste et ce post ne devrait pas tarder  tre supprim comme tout les derniers o je suis intervenu en politique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kaymak

Vous ne pensez quoi de ceci :

http://www.mediapart.fr/club/blog/se...-une-industrie

C'est publier depuis quelques temps et n'ai pas trouv de news  ce sujet.... Perso c'est le genre de truc qui me rsigne....

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Un ingnieur de l'inra qui parle


AAAAAHHHHH mais au secours, mon connerimtre va exploser tellement il y en a par seconde!!! Pire qu'une interview d'Ophlie Winter... Un petit tour de zoo:




> On ne mettait pas de pesticides sur le bl en 1950


Point en soi discutable parce qu'il y avait de trs joyeux pesticides  base de l'arsenic avant 1950, mais passons.
Oui c'est pour a que les rendements ont tripl entre 1950 et 2008 pour le bl en France...  ::roll:: 




> Sinon le bl est pourri avant d'arriver dans le silo


Bah oui le bl a pourrit si tu le laisses un peu trop dans le champ, tonnant non...




> La Hollande a une des flores les plus pauvres de la plantes


Bah oui mate une carte tu y verra tout de suite plus clair...  ::mouarf:: 




> On nous a demand de nous taire


Paranoa du complot for the win!  ::mouarf::  Y a un mechant lobby qui m'a demand de me taire. Louis Griffont, sors de ce corps!  ::mouarf:: 




> On a les 30 ans les plus secs depuis 3000 ans


On l'a banni de Google en plus de le virer de l'INRA? 
(C'est partiellement vrai, mais c'est pas depuis 30 ans et c'est li  la dforestation gnrale de la France, qui ne date pas d'il y a 30 ans...)




> 17% des enfants sont obses


Bah oui, ils bouffent trop de sucreries et autres saloperies et les parents savent plus les surveiller et duquer. Quel rapport avec la choucroute? Pourquoi chercher des explications trop compliques?  ::roll:: 

Ah si je sais, Henri VIII tait obse parce que des Amricains ont construit une machine a remonter le temps et lui ont amen des burgers...  ::mouarf:: 




> La catastrophe du Cretac est ridicule


Bon l, il faut peut-tre relire un manuel de palo plus rcent que celui sur lequel il a du tudier. Parce que bon les thories de la mtorite qui a but tous les pauvres dinosaures d'un coup a va 2 minutes, mais a tient pas la route aprs.

Parce que bon, dj faudrait trouver une estimation suffisamment viable du nombre d'espces, vu que les estimations de facteurs 10, bof... Et trouver un point de comparaison valable (ah bah pas de bol on en a pas...  ::mouarf::  )

Mais bon allons plus loin, prenons l'extinction Permien-Triassique (90  95% des espces qui partent aux toilettes sur l'ensemble de la plante), je suis sur que c'est un coup des dinosaures agriculteur qui ont invent la charrue avec la queue d'un stgosaure...  ::mouarf:: 
(Pour ceux qui ont lu au moins un bouquin de palo, oui je sais que le stgosaure date du Jurassique  ::mouarf:: )

Bref, Claude Bourguinon le chercher  l'air de clodo, dans son lment natal.
Monsieur pense que le sol est un lment naturel et ne ncessite aucun engrais... C'est tellement dbile que c'est au-del de toute dcence, un charlatan parmi d'autres. Faut voir comment les paysans russes cultivaient sur des sols de fort (fort brule d'ailleurs) et ce que a donnait comme rendement agricole.

C'est un peu dsolant tout a...  ::(: 




> (le giec par contre lui est srieux AHAHA)


Bah non le GIEC n'est pas srieux, on est d'accord l-dessus...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## david06600

> Vous ne pensez quoi de ceci :
> 
> http://www.mediapart.fr/club/blog/se...-une-industrie
> 
> C'est publier depuis quelques temps et n'ai pas trouv de news  ce sujet.... Perso c'est le genre de truc qui me rsigne....


Wow!  J'avais parl de poils dans un de mes posts j'tais pas loin  ::aie:: 

A l'heure actuelle je fais plus confiance  la Russie, qu' a l'UE  la botte des amricains sur ce genre d'tude.

----------


## hegros

> AAAAAHHHHH mais au secours, mon connerimtre va exploser tellement il y en a par seconde!!! Pire qu'une interview d'Ophlie Winter... Un petit tour de zoo:


C'est vrai qu'il est peut-tre un peu vieux jeu.




> Point en soi discutable parce qu'il y avait de trs joyeux pesticides  base de l'arsenic avant 1950, mais passons.
> Oui c'est pour a que les rendements ont tripl entre 1950 et 2008 pour le bl en France...


Ca va tu ne remontes pas trop loin dans le temps 60 ans seulement alors que l'agriculture  au moins 100000 ans.





> Bah oui mate une carte tu y verra tout de suite plus clair...


J'ai beau regarder sur la carte il n'y a pas de vert du tout...




> Bon l, il faut peut-tre relire un manuel de palo plus rcent que celui sur lequel il a du tudier. Parce que bon les thories de la mtorite qui a but tous les pauvres dinosaures d'un coup a va 2 minutes, mais a tient pas la route aprs. Je renvoie les intresss au


Tu n'as pas fini ta phrase tu renvois les intresss au quoi ?

----------


## souviron34

> Vous ne pensez quoi de ceci :
> 
> http://www.mediapart.fr/club/blog/se...-une-industrie
> 
> C'est publier depuis quelques temps et n'ai pas trouv de news  ce sujet.... Perso c'est le genre de truc qui me rsigne....


J'aime bien les mdias et la science quand elle se veut politique....  ::aie::  


On se croirait revenu au temps de l'Inquisition et des alchimistes et des sciences paranormales ...  ::calim2:: 





> *Quelles conclusions peut-on tirer de cette exprience ? A ce stade, aucune,* comme le reconnaissent eux-mmes les scientifiques qui ont fait ces observations.






> *Cependant, mme si cette rcente tude ne permet pas de tirer de conclusions dfinitives, elle pourrait avoir un impact non-ngligeable* dans l'approche globale des OGM agricoles qui sont aujourd'hui consomms dans le monde par des millions d'animaux d'levage et d'tre humains depuis leur avnement en 1996.


Bref, on rinvente ce que veut dire la Science...  ::piou::  ::piou:: 


Quoi ? J'ai mesur 4 machins, et je pourrais changer la Thorie de Newton ?

Quoi ? Les enfants de mes 4 copains sont plus petits que leurs parents, donc la population mondiale rtrcit ?



Ah !!! O est passe la philosophie et l'honntet intellectuelle de Rousseau, Diderot, Descartes, Pythagore, Kepler, Copernic, etc etc ??


Ce machin-l est dans le droit fil du truc de la Grippe A, de la disparition de la calotte polaire, de l'anne 2007 (_vous vous souvenez, aprs l'ouragan Katherina ??)_ qui verra disapratre la Louisiane et la Floride sous un nombre incalculable d'ouragans, de l'hiver anglais cens tre (_en septembre dernier !!!)_ le plus doux de l'Histoire anglaise (_dixit la mto anglaise_) (_et qui s'est avr tre le plus froid depuis plus de 60 ans)_ de Nostradamus et des croyants dans la Fin du Monde en 2012....

Du charlatanisme... 



Franchement, c'est  dgueuler , ces mdiatisations de "recherches", mais surtout de "conclusions" qui n'en sont pas...


On vous a rien appris d'une dmarche scientifique,  l'Ecole ?

Et mme en Franais, on vous pas appris Thse/Anthithse/Synthse ???

----------


## kaymak

> Wow!  J'avais parl de poils dans un de mes posts j'tais pas loin 
> 
> A l'heure actuelle je fais plus confiance  la Russie, qu' a l'UE  la botte des amricains sur ce genre d'tude.


Je sais pas si il faut le croire, il y  des intrts des deux cts.

Mais j'y peux rien, cela me fou les jetons.... Et je trouve un peu dommage que les journalistes s'arrte  ce genre de brves sans plus de continuit.
Car il ne me reste plus que les pro ou anti ogm pour m'aiguiller sur la validit ventuels de ces recherche, et bizarrement je trouve les deux camps trs, trop, intresss  leurs points de vues.

Mais sait on jamais, peut tre que l'entre eux aura des informations pertinentes.

pas comme souviron34 qui se contente de descendre le premier venu ds que possible.
Car au cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas lu, souviron34, [strike]entre les lignes[/strike], je demande des informations et des avis, pour me forger mon propre avis.... et comme tu le quote si bien tout cela reste trs indcis.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Wow!  J'avais parl de poils dans un de mes posts j'tais pas loin


Faut voir ce que donne l'tude concrtement, les journalistes je m'en mfie...  ::(: 




> A l'heure actuelle je fais plus confiance  la Russie, qu' a l'UE  la botte des amricains sur ce genre d'tude.


Mmmh, c'est un peu discutable, la Russie abrite une foultitude de pseudo-scientifiques ces derniers temps (google "Petrik scandal" par exemple) 

Bref, l'tude sera apparemment publie en Juillet 2010, faudra voir prcisment ce qu'il y a dedans. En attendant c'est de la spculation.

----------


## david06600

J'ai pas dit que je prenais ce document comme une vrit absolue.  D'ailleurs la vrit absolue c'est pas demain qu'on l'aura concernant les ogm.  Moi je suis pour leur tude bien sur pour la connaissance, et cela peut ouvrir des portes, mais pas plus loin pour le moment.
Les ogm nous viennent des EU non ?  D'ailleurs qui travaille dessus en Europe ?  Quels organismes ?  Est ce un brevet qui nous a t vendu ?  Dsl de mon ignorance.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> l'agriculture  au moins 100000 ans.


J'espre que c'est ironique parce qu'il faut au moins enlever un zro...  ::roll::

----------


## hegros

> J'espre que c'est ironique parce qu'il faut au moins enlever un zro...


Oui il y a un peu d'ironie, il faut bien enlever un zro mais pas de plus  ::):

----------


## Shirraz

BTW le dbat sur les OGM c'ets exactement le mme que celui sur le nuclaire... Au final j'ai l'impression que les "colos" s'attaquent au "non-cologique" d'apparences en promouvant le "non-cologique de fait".


M'enfin, si dvaster 40% de forts en plus que l'on en aurait besoin avec les OGM est cologique, je vais finir par croire que la taxe carbone l'est aussi ! ::aie:: 



C'est tout de la faute aux Chinois de toutes faons  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> pas comme souviron34 qui se contente de descendre le premier venu ds que possible.
> Car au cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas lu, souviron34, [strike]entre les lignes[/strike], je demande des informations et des avis, pour me forger mon propre avis.... et comme tu le quote si bien tout cela reste trs indcis.


Je crois que tu m'as mal lu...

Je ne fustige personne, j'ai mme rpt plusieurs fois que je n'avais pas de position arrte sur ce problme, car comme tu le dis toi-mme :




> Je sais pas si il faut le croire, il y  des intrts des deux cts.





J'exerce simplement ce que chcun aurait d apprendre  l'cole, c'est  dire d'une part un esprit critique et d'autre part un doute sur des affiirmations (_de part et d'autre d'ailleurs_)...


Simplement j'aimerais, pour tre contre, qu'on me prsente des arguments autres que "je crois", "a pourrait", et que ces possibilits sont pires que l'tat actuel...

Et j'aimerais aussi que l'on arrte de dire "l'agriculture bio c'est la panace".. Dans l'tat actuel des produits c'est faux, pour la simple raison que justement on n'a pas encore (mme si on comence  en trouver) trouv de vraies parades "bio" aux flaux frquents....



Etant donc dans une situation o l'agriculture bio n'est pas en tat de s'tendre sur de grandes surfaces ppour remplacer l'agriculture traditionnelle et o l'agriculture traditionnelle dverse des milliards de tonnes par an de pesticides et saloperies qui vont soit dans notre corps soit dans la terre et l'eau, j'aurais simplement tendance  penser qu'en attendant le moment o on pourra garantir par des procds bio que les rcoltes ne seront pas dtruites  grande chelle par tel champignon ou telle scheresse, il me semble moins dangereux pour notre environnement et nous-mme d'arrter au plus vite l'usage des pesticides.....


Je n'ai pas encore entendu d'arguments suffisamments convaincants de la part des Anti pour justifier le dversement annuel de milliards de tonnes de pesticides...........

C'est mon seul (et gros) souci dans ce dbat...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je n'ai pas encore entendu d'arguments suffisamments convaincants de la part des Anti pour justifier le dversement annuel de milliards de tonnes de pesticides...........
> 
> C'est mon seul (et gros) souci dans ce dbat...


Mon gros soucis,  moi, c'est le dni des pro-OGM. On ferme les yeux sur les risques. Quand une tude amorce l'ide qu'il y a un danger, elle est automatiquement ridiculiser.
Pareil pour l'agriculture Bio,  les entendre, c'est l'agriculture du XVime sicles, comme si, le fait de vouloir cultiver proprement, empchait d'utiliser les connaissances acquises depuis  ::roll:: 

Bref, je ne sais pas si l'agriculture bio permettrait de nourrir toute la plante, et personne ne le sait puisqu'on n'a pas essay. Pas plus qu'on ne sait si les OGM vont permettre de le faire.
Ce que l'on sait, avec certitude par contre, c'est que les Hamsters n'ont pas l'air au mieux quand ils mangent des OGM, mais, bon, on n'est pas de Hamsters, hein ! On a rien  craindre. Et puis, le problme, c'est la surpopulation mondiale, visiblement, les OGM pourraient tre la solution ... finale ! ::ccool:: 

Bref, dans ce topic, je dirais que moins on en sait, plus on appuie sur ses propres certitudes. Et c'est valable pour tout le monde.

----------


## dams78

> Mon gros soucis,  moi, c'est le dni des pro-OGM. On ferme les yeux sur les risques. Quand une tude amorce l'ide qu'il y a un danger, elle est automatiquement ridiculiser.
> Pareil pour l'agriculture Bio,  les entendre, c'est l'agriculture du XVime sicles, comme si, le fait de vouloir cultiver proprement, empchait d'utiliser les connaissances acquises depuis 
> 
> Bref, je ne sais pas si l'agriculture bio permettrait de nourrir toute la plante, et personne ne le sait puisqu'on n'a pas essay. Pas plus qu'on ne sait si les OGM vont permettre de le faire.
> Ce que l'on sait, avec certitude par contre, c'est que les Hamsters n'ont pas l'air au mieux quand ils mangent des OGM, mais, bon, on n'est pas de Hamsters, hein ! On a rien  craindre. Et puis, le problme, c'est la surpopulation mondiale, visiblement, les OGM pourraient tre la solution ... finale !
> 
> Bref, dans ce topic, je dirais que moins on en sait, plus on appuie sur ses propres certitudes. Et c'est valable pour tout le monde.


Je suis d'accord personnellement je suis informaticien du coup je n'affirme rien (d'o mes Je pense et J'espre...), par contre il y effectivement un truc que je sais c'est qu' chaque fois que l'homme  voulu faire quelques chose de nouveau a a apport des problmes d'o ma volont non pas de revenir  une agriculture du moyen ge mais plutt  une agriculture plus respectueuse. Autant je peux comprendre les exemples vis  vis des criquets et cie qu'on a eu le droit ici, mais je vois pas pourquoi en France o l'ont a un climat propice on ne changerai pas notre faon de faire catastrophique pour quelque chose de meilleur. Et d'ailleurs c'est peut tre con  vos yeux mais personnellement quand je vois ce qu'on bouffe maintenant par rapport  ce qu'on pourrait manger, bah oui je suis pour le bio. Srieux vous avez dj mang des fruits et lgumes d'un jardin (voir de certains marchs) par rapport  ce qu'on trouve trouve en grande surface? D'autant plus que rien ne prouve que les OGM vont eux aussi tre la panace, il y a fort  parier que les nuisibles vont eux aussi voluer...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mon gros soucis,  moi, c'est le dni des pro-OGM. On ferme les yeux sur les risques. Quand une tude amorce l'ide qu'il y a un danger, elle est automatiquement ridiculiser.


Bah parce que quand on trouve l'tude, soit elle est compltement biaise, soit qu'elle ne prouve rien et que c'est la plupart du temps un journaliste incomptent qui a rien compris.

De manire gnrale, les arguments des anti-OGM peuvent tre classs dans plusieurs catgories:
 - Des objections d'ordre moral ou religieux sur la vie, son intgrit etc. Ceux-l, c'est de la pure masturbation intellectuelle, donc poubelle direct.
 - Des arguments autour de la transmission potentielle du gne modifi aux plantes normales. C'est effectivement un risque, mais il y a des solutions. Mais c'est clair que c'est beaucoup plus simple de tout interdire.
 - Des arguments sur la brevetabilit. Bah de un, le brevet n'est pas une condition ncessaire des OGM et de deux, bah oui, bienvenue dans le monde rel, c'est pas un bac  sable pour tapettes.
 - Des arguments de nocivit des OGM. Exemple: une plante qui produit sa propre pesticide, qu'on mange ensuite, ce qui potentiellement esquinte le foie. Quand on me sort celui-l au resto, je fais gnralement l'inventaire de toutes les saloperies que la personne mange et/ou boit  ce moment-l, a coupe d'un coup l'apptit et l'envie de dbiter des conneries, trs pratiques...  ::mouarf::  C'est comme si on disait que le principal problme de se goinfrer avec du pop-corn serait le risque de s'touffer avec.
 - Des arguments sur la transmission des gnes OGM  l'homme. C'est juste impossible, parce que la transmission horizontale des gnes chez des animaux suprieurs n'a jamais t avres (peut-tre dans les plantes, mais il faut un porteur mdiateur - un virus par exemple). Pour avancer un argument pareil faut avoir tailler les cours de bio mme  l'cole, ce que je souponne la plupart des colos d'avoir fait.




> Pareil pour l'agriculture Bio,  les entendre, c'est l'agriculture du XVime sicles, comme si, le fait de vouloir cultiver proprement, empchait d'utiliser les connaissances acquises depuis


XVIe non, personne n'a jamais avanc ce chiffre. Fin XIXe, dbut XXe, oui. Et si plus d'engrais minraux et plus de traitements, ton rendement ( grande chelle du moins, on parle pas de ton jardin potager) va passer  la trappe trs vite.




> Bref, je ne sais pas si l'agriculture bio permettrait de nourrir toute la plante, et personne ne le sait puisqu'on n'a pas essay. Pas plus qu'on ne sait si les OGM vont permettre de le faire.


On sait pas non plus si un fana de MacOS peut tenir plus de 5 minutes sur un Windows, puisqu'on a pas essay. Mais on connat la rponse...  ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement, c'est  a que servent les prvisions et les simulations conomiques.




> Ce que l'on sait, avec certitude par contre, c'est que les Hamsters n'ont pas l'air au mieux quand ils mangent des OGM, mais, bon, on n'est pas de Hamsters, hein !


Parce que tu as des facteurs que tu ne matrises pas. Dj, le mtabolisme d'un rongeur est diffrent d'un humain (bah oui). Faut voir ce qui change prcisment entre le soja OGM et celui de base (mais il y a un secret commercial dessus donc bon...).

Et surtout, le souci que me posent toutes ces tudes, c'est que ces hamsters se reproduisent sur plusieurs gnrations dans une population ferme. Et pas seulement pendant l'exprience mais aussi avant. Et quand tu vois l'effet de la consanguinit chez l'homme mme sur quelques gnrations, on peut se demander si l'exprience n'est pas partiellement fausse par cette consanguinit. Et les effets de cette dernire correspondent bizarrement: rduction de fertilit, rduction de la taille des adultes, rduction de natalit et j'en passe.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et d'ailleurs c'est peut tre con  vos yeux mais personnellement quand je vois ce qu'on bouffe maintenant par rapport  ce qu'on pourrait manger, bah oui je suis pour le bio.


Toi oui tu pourras sans doute manger bio, mais pas le reste de la population. Si, par exemple, la viande s'est dmocratise depuis les annes 50, c'est uniquement grce  une agriculture intensive des crales et des mthodes d'levage industrielles. Enlve les et tu boufferas de la viande 1 fois par semaine comme avant.




> Srieux vous avez dj mang des fruits et lgumes d'un jardin (voir de certains marchs) par rapport  ce qu'on trouve trouve en grande surface?


Je vais t'tonner mais j'ai mme plant et cultiv des patates pendant quelques annes, sans parler des autres lgumes. Et mme l, je peux t'expliquer comment on slectionne et on prpare une pomme de terre pour la planter ou comment on enlve les branches striles sur une tomate. Et je me souviens encore de l'odeur des doryphores crams dans un peu d'essence...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Enlve les et tu boufferas de la viande 1 fois par semaine comme avant.


Et personne ne s'en portera plus mal.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et personne ne s'en portera plus mal.


Que tu crois...  ::roll::

----------


## Astartee

> B - Des objections d'ordre moral ou religieux sur la vie, son intgrit etc. Ceux-l, c'est de la pure masturbation intellectuelle, donc poubelle direct.


Poubelle direct ?  ::?: 
Je dteste la "masturbation intellectuelle" que l'on peut entendre sortir de la bouche de certains "philosophes", mais il ne faut pas tout jeter non plus.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on peut techniquement faire quelque chose qu'on doit passer  l'application sans aucune rflexion morale. Je pourrais certainement aller dcouper mon voisin pour rcuprer des organes  greffer, ce n'est pas pour autant que la socit doit me le permettre.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bah parce que quand on trouve l'tude, soit elle est compltement biaise, soit qu'elle ne prouve rien et que c'est la plupart du temps un journaliste incomptent qui a rien compris.


Merci d'apporter la preuve de mes dires !  ::ccool:: 



> De manire gnrale, les arguments des anti-OGM peuvent tre classs dans plusieurs catgories:


L, je me suis dit : "On va entrer dans la 4me dimension de la C***rie" !



> - Des objections d'ordre moral ou religieux sur la vie, son intgrit etc. Ceux-l, c'est de la pure masturbation intellectuelle, donc poubelle direct.
>  - Des arguments autour de la transmission potentielle du gne modifi aux plantes normales. C'est effectivement un risque, mais il y a des solutions. Mais c'est clair que c'est beaucoup plus simple de tout interdire.
>  - Des arguments sur la brevetabilit. Bah de un, le brevet n'est pas une condition ncessaire des OGM et de deux, bah oui, bienvenue dans le monde rel, c'est pas un bac  sable pour tapettes.
>  - Des arguments de nocivit des OGM. Exemple: une plante qui produit sa propre pesticide, qu'on mange ensuite, ce qui potentiellement esquinte le foie. Quand on me sort celui-l au resto, je fais gnralement l'inventaire de toutes les saloperies que la personne mange et/ou boit  ce moment-l, a coupe d'un coup l'apptit et l'envie de dbiter des conneries, trs pratiques...  C'est comme si on disait que le principal problme de se goinfrer avec du pop-corn serait le risque de s'touffer avec.
>  - Des arguments sur la transmission des gnes OGM  l'homme. C'est juste impossible, parce que la transmission horizontale des gnes chez des animaux suprieurs n'a jamais t avres (peut-tre dans les plantes, mais il faut un porteur mdiateur - un virus par exemple). Pour avancer un argument pareil faut avoir tailler les cours de bio mme  l'cole, ce que je souponne la plupart des colos d'avoir fait.


Gagn !  ::mouarf::  Ta propagande est bien rode... Je ne sais quel gourou t'a initi, mais, c'est du bon travail. 




> XVIe non, personne n'a jamais avanc ce chiffre. Fin XIXe, dbut XXe, oui. Et si plus d'engrais minraux et plus de traitements, ton rendement ( grande chelle du moins, on parle pas de ton jardin potager) va passer  la trappe trs vite.


a, personne ne peut le dire, hlas !




> On sait pas non plus si un fana de MacOS peut tenir plus de 5 minutes sur un Windows, puisqu'on a pas essay. Mais on connat la rponse...


Joli, la blague informatique  2 balles pour essayer de se rendre intressant.
Pas mal. Mais, on n'est hlas pas dupe ! Dommage pour toi. 




> Plus srieusement, c'est  a que servent les prvisions et les simulations conomiques.


Bien sr et ils sont fiables  100% et surtout toujours neutres et impartiaux. C'est pour cela, d'ailleurs que souvent, deux tudes donnent des rsultats diffrents voire parfois opposs !




> Parce que tu as des facteurs que tu ne matrises pas. Dj, le mtabolisme d'un rongeur est diffrent d'un humain (bah oui). Faut voir ce qui change prcisment entre le soja OGM et celui de base (mais il y a un secret commercial dessus donc bon...).


Mais toi tu matrises tout cela parfaitement !  ::mouarf:: 




> Et surtout, le souci que me posent toutes ces tudes, c'est que ces hamsters se reproduisent sur plusieurs gnrations dans une population ferme. Et pas seulement pendant l'exprience mais aussi avant. Et quand tu vois l'effet de la consanguinit chez l'homme mme sur quelques gnrations, on peut se demander si l'exprience n'est pas partiellement fausse par cette consanguinit. Et les effets de cette dernire correspondent bizarrement: rduction de fertilit, rduction de la taille des adultes, rduction de natalit et j'en passe.


Les problmes de consanguinit chez les rongeurs (et d'ailleurs pour  peu prs toutes les espces animales vertbres) n'arrive pas au bout de 3, 4 ou mme 5 gnrations. Surtout avec une population consquente au dpart, ce qui tait le cas de cette tude. Et, si dans les labo on utilise gnralement des souris ou des hamsters, c'est justement parce que leur cycle de vie est rapide, et donc on peut se faire une ide des consquences sur le moyen terme, voire le long terme en poussant un peu. 
Mais, tes derniers propos ne font que confirmer ce que je pense depuis quelques temps, tu t'es form une opinion, je ne sais pas par quel biais, et rien ne pourra t'en faire dmordre. C'est bien, bon garon, a !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L, je me suis dit : "On va entrer dans la 4me dimension de la C***rie" !


Non, on y est depuis belle lurette avec des trolls  rptition dans ce thread. Notamment y en a un dont j'ai pas le droit de dire le nom, mais a commence par "Louis" et a finit par "Griffont"...  ::roll:: 




> Gagn !  Ta propagande est bien rode... Je ne sais quel gourou t'a initi, mais, c'est du bon travail.


Si le fait que quelqu'un lise des articles et en tire des conclusions par soi-mme dpasse ta conception du monde, a n'illustre que ta propre mdiocrit intellectuelle. Mais bon, avec la faillite du systme de l'ducation depuis des annes maintenant, ce n'est gure tonnant.




> a, personne ne peut le dire, hlas !


Et pourquoi? Tu sais quelles sont les technos que tu ne peux pas utiliser dans une agriculture bio. Tu peux donc tablir approximativement le moment historique quivalent et voir quel est le rendement qui existait alors. videmment t'auras une marge d'erreur, mais mme dans l'hypothse la plus optimiste, les consquences sont terribles.




> Joli, la blague informatique  2 balles pour essayer de se rendre intressant.
> Pas mal. Mais, on n'est hlas pas dupe ! Dommage pour toi.


Si tu veux tout savoir, dans la rdaction de dpart c'tait "On ne sait pas non plus si un anti-OGM peut vivre sans cortex crbral, puisque personne n'a jamais essay". Mais aprs coup, je me suis dit que je m'avanais trop dans cette phrase. La prudence est de mise de nos jours...  ::mouarf:: 




> Bien sr et ils sont fiables  100% et surtout toujours neutres et impartiaux. C'est pour cela, d'ailleurs que souvent, deux tudes donnent des rsultats diffrents voire parfois opposs !


On t'a jamais appris  comparer les sources,  regarder ce qu'il y avait dedans? Que entre un article dans un journal scientifique ayant fait objet d'une revue et un site Web, il y a une lgre diffrence?




> Mais toi tu matrises tout cela parfaitement !


Non, car entre le palier "comprendre les facteurs qui constituent les limites d'une tude" et le palier "matriser" il y a un norme gap. Mais tu n'es mme pas au premier palier donc il y a encore un bout de chemin  faire.




> Les problmes de consanguinit chez les rongeurs (et d'ailleurs pour  peu prs toutes les espces animales vertbres) n'arrive pas au bout de 3, 4 ou mme 5 gnrations.


Chez l'homme a arrive parfaitement au bout de 3 ou 4 gnrations. Et aussi, pardonnes-moi d'tre cru, mais les hommes n'ont pas pour habitude de... hum... faire des enfants avec leurs propres parents. Les animaux n'ont pas ce genre de limites. Et a booste la consanguinit au-dl de toute imagination.




> Surtout avec une population consquente au dpart, ce qui tait le cas de cette tude.


Une centaine d'individu ce n'est PAS une population consquente.




> Et, si dans les labo on utilise gnralement des souris ou des hamsters, c'est justement parce que leur cycle de vie est rapide, et donc on peut se faire une ide des consquences sur le moyen terme, voire le long terme en poussant un peu.


A part que ces souris ou hamsters ont dj subis un _inbreeding_ pouss avant. Justement pour avoir un phnotype proche. Et pour avoir une immunit rduite aussi...  ::(: 




> Mais, tes derniers propos ne font que confirmer ce que je pense depuis quelques temps, tu t'es form une opinion, je ne sais pas par quel biais, et rien ne pourra t'en faire dmordre. C'est bien, bon garon, a !


Un modle tient tant qu'on n'a pas apport des faits (je rpte, des FAITS, pas des trolls) qui viennent la contredire. Si tu prfre vivre dans un monde factice, grand bien te fasse...

----------


## behe

Quand l'hopital se fout de la charit ....
N'ayant pas d'avis tranch sur la question, je suis ce dbat de loin mais comme dans tous les dbats o tu interviens Louis, tu te contentes de descendre la partie adverse sans aucun argument et franchement a devient saoulant. 
Heureusement que les autres anti-ogm de ce post apportent des pistes de rflexion et que grafikm_fr dfende son point de vue sans trop s'nerver (chapeau), sinon on retomberait au niveau des trolls windows/ unix dont tu es si friand .
edit : grill  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> N'ayant pas d'avis tranch sur la question, je suis ce dbat de loin mais comme dans tous les dbats o tu interviens Louis, tu te contentes de descendre la partie adverse sans aucun argument et franchement a devient saoulant.


 ::bravo::  ::bravo::  ::bravo:: 




> Heureusement que les autres anti-ogm de ce post apportent des pistes de rflexion et que grafikm_fr dfende son point de vue sans trop s'nerver (chapeau)


J'ai un long entranement dans des domaines bien plus trollognes.  ::P:

----------


## david06600

Voila un modle  suivre:
http://www.geo.fr/dossier-geo/allema...le-ecolo-55015
C'est pas si dur quand mme, et les Allemands sont pas les derniers dans la recherches.

----------


## Shirraz

> J'ai un long entranement dans des domaines bien plus trollognes.




Sur ce plan l je pense malheureusement tre imbattable... 


Sinon, ce que j'arrive pas  concevoir, c'est que j'ai dmontr avec des chiffres concrets que le bio n'est pas une solution mais un problme qui en rajouterait. Or, personne ne l'a relev  part pour rpondre "on fera des immeubles verts o on cultivera"...

J'aimerais bien que les anti-OGM arrte de dire 



Mme problmatique avec le nuclaire (je suis 100% pro-nuclaire, aussi bien la fission que la fusion) : on a qu' foutre des oliennes et panneaux solaires partout. Ok, c'est gentil, mais pour les oliennes, ce n'est que de l'appoint, sachant que dj il faut 400 oliennes de 130m pour remplacer une centrale  fission... Sachant dj qu'il faudrait plus de milles centrales en plus dans le monde pour se dbarrasser de toutes les energies polluantes, il faudrait donc arriver  installer plus 400 000 oliennes  ::aie::  . Quand aux panneaux photo-voltaques, ils utilisent des batteries, ce qui n'est pas non plus trs propre (produisant plus de dchets qu'une centrale). En outre, un franais jtent beaucoup plus de dchets "gnant" que l'quivalent en dchets produit de centrales, qui ont au moins le mrite de ne pas se retrouver dans la nature !


Bref, comme d'hab', ils rflchissent  leur petit chelle, et sans rellement creuser. "Le nuclaire c'est pas bien imaginez qu'il y ai un accident ! Puis les OGM c'ets pas bien non plus, imaginez qu'il y ai des effets nfastes sur l'organisme !", c'est a des "arguments" ? Et la faisabilit conomique et matriel de tout a ? Dj qu'ils ne le font pas avec les chiffres d'aujourd'hui sur la population et la consommation d'energie / aliments, alors ceux sensiblement plus levs d'un futur proche (2050), oublions les !

----------


## david06600

Moi les pro ogm me semble un peu (trs) borns et trs caricaturaux.
Voici un texte, avec des *chiffres* et des *pourcentages* pour vous faire plaisir.
Lagriculture biologique peut-elle nous nourrir tous ?
C'est un peu long, donc je met directement l'url.

----------


## zul

C'est un article "journalistique" bas sur l'article "scientifique" que j'ai cit dans le post 169 de ce thread, et dont la mthodologie me semblait quelque peu suspecte. Mais bon  chacun de se faire son opinion dessus (mais pas sur un article journalistique, par piti).

Le lien pour le papier pour ceux qui auraient la flemme : 

http://www.mosesorganic.org/attachme...7feedworld.pdf

Le born et caricatural te salue.

----------


## david06600

Dsol d'avoir fait doublon mais des articles scientifiques sur les possibilits et la viabilit d'une agriculture bio mondiale on en trouve pas beaucoup non plus, donc c'est un peu difficile de vous donner des chiffres, des technologies et des techniques concrtes.  Des solutions ont vous en a propos, mais elle ne vous conviennent pas vu que c'est pas de l'ogm.  Il y a plusieurs techniques  associer pour avoir une agriculture bio avec un rendement suffisant, et en tenant compte des alas de la nature.  Aussi la technologie actuelle utilis avec les techniques traditionnelles, peut grandement aider a la mise en place d'une agriculture bio efficace, c'est pas du rve.  L'Allemagne semble s'tre dirig dans cette direction, c'est pas une rfrence bidon a.  Si vous voulez des ogm, du bton de partout c'est triste comme choix srieusement.

----------


## zul

Je ne suis pas pour les OGM dans l'absolu (bis repetitas tout a). Par contre, aujourd'hui, le bio n'est pas une technique viable, et ne "rien faire" comme prconis c'est valid l'tat actuel,  savoir des pesticides  gogo, et vas y que a pollue les nappes phratiques et le reste. Mais on peut continuer  esprer que le bio sauve le monde, en continuant en attendant sur le modle heing ... (une fois qu'on aura bien dtruit le sol et les nappes phratiques ...)

D'aprs l'article, l'Allemagne est au mme stade que nous : un peu de bio pour les bobos, et les pauvres peuvent manger de la merde  ::):  (et je parle pas du bio dans les discount, je prfre pas savoir d'o a vient leur "bio"). Mais l'herbe est tjs plus verte de l'autre ct de la frontire ...

Libre  toi de penser que je (pour citer quelques uns sur le fil) ne respecte pas la nature, born,  veut du bton par tout...

----------


## david06600

Pour agir concrtement, il faut que tout le monde s'y mette.  Il y a beaucoup de personnes sceptiques sur le bio, qui ne voit en a que du marketing.  Pour le moment ils n'ont pas tout a fait tort, mais il faut jouer le jeu si on veut vraiment amliorer la situation et agir dans le bon sens.  Les choix de nos dirigeants et de nos agriculteurs de priviligier une agriculture bio aux ogm dpend aussi de notre mode de consommation.  Si personne n'achte de bio et bien on se dirigera forcment vers autres choses, les ogm, les pesticides etc...
Aprs je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut faire pour les choses bouges plus vite dans un sens que dans l'autre.  Signer des ptitions ? boycotter ou consommer certains produits ?
Concernant mon lien sur l'Allemagne s'est un peu plat, mais j'avais lu l'article sur le magazine papier et c'tait beaucoup plus dtaill et convaincant, notamment sur les immeubles verts.
Je suis pas du style l'herbe est plus verte  cot et j'ai pas attendu de lire l'article pour avoir ma propre opinion, en fait en le lisant a m'a juste du qu'on est pas ce genre d'initiative ici ou que l'on ne soit pas aussi ractif ou aussi mobilis.
Ne sois pas vex pour le born et caricatural, c'tait pas mchant, on m'a class dans les anti ogm donc doux rveur, ne proposant aucune solution, etc... alors que des solutions on en a propos depuis le dbut de ce fil.
Pour moi le choix des ogm est une solution  court terme comme d'habitude, sans prendre le soin d'en tudier les consquences, parce qu'conomiquement c'est peut etre plus avantageux, plus facile  mettre en place, alors que l'agriculture bio est un investissement sur le long terme, qui ne deviendra vraiment bnfique qu'aprs un lapse de temps plus importants et qui ncessite une mise en place plus difficile au dbut.

----------


## Shirraz

Mais rflchissez deux secondes au lieu de sortir des solutions qui sont au mieux just bonne pour donner bonne conscience ou au pire contre-productives... Arrtez avec vos immeubles :
- a fera augmenter radicalement le prix du logement (cot de construction suprieur + production non rentable + espaces lou partag avec un "champs en pleine ville).
- soit on construira beaucoup plus en hauteur, soit... on s'talera sur les champs
- je doute que des choses cultivs en pleine ville soient dnues de trucs pas nets qui vont finir dans notre estomac


Pourquoi vouloir  tout prix mlanger l'urbain et la campagne, avec pour effet qu'on doivent de plus en plus s'taler et donc rduire les surfaces agricoles et / ou forestire ? Parce que oui, les grandes barres c'est tout moche, c'est pas beau, puis a fait de la dlinquence... vaut mieux faire des beaux petits lotissements tant pis si a va prendre 20 fois plus de places !!
C'est ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, on s'tale autant que possible en bouffant les champs des agriculteurs, et pour se filer bonne conscience on cre des zones vertes, qui  part emmerder les paysans, vont vite devenir de futurs lotissements. Pour se filer bonne conscience et faire plaisir aux colos, les touristes et leurs copains bobos des villes qui voudraient retrouver le contact de la nature. Tout a financ par la PAC, alors mme que les agriculteurs sont totalement devenus dpendants de celle-ci. L'agriculture aujourd'hui, c'est plus cultiverson champe et traire ses vaches, c'est russir  pas trop se faire voler par la commune voisine qui veut tes parcelles et cocher les cases pour des aides.


Au lieu de chercher  faire des immeubles  tomates qui produiront que dalle, il serait beaucoup plus judicieux qu'on se mette  faire des immeubles moins gourmands en energie. Et ouais, perso je veux du bton, on peut pas se permettre de s'taler encore plus, il ne nous reste plus qu' nous entasser et renoncer aux "espaces verts ecologiques" pour la promenade du dimanche. Ce qui serait dj un trs bon point, c'est interdire les parking en surface, et tout foutre sous terre.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bon, je ne citerais pas les insultes dont je fais l'objet sur ce post, qui ressemble de plus en plus  une foire d'empoigne entre deux camps incapables de rflexion saines. Les 2 ayant des arguments valables et fonds mais ne satisfaisant pas l'autre. 

Je voulais juste dire que si moi, je trolle, alors la dfinition de troll doit srieusement tre revue.

A bon lecteur, salut !

----------


## Marco46

> Bref, comme d'hab', ils rflchissent  leur petit chelle, et sans rellement creuser. "Le nuclaire c'est pas bien imaginez qu'il y ai un accident ! Puis les OGM c'ets pas bien non plus, imaginez qu'il y ai des effets nfastes sur l'organisme !", c'est a des "arguments" ? Et la faisabilit conomique et matriel de tout a ? Dj qu'ils ne le font pas avec les chiffres d'aujourd'hui sur la population et la consommation d'energie / aliments, alors ceux sensiblement plus levs d'un futur proche (2050), oublions les !


Encore une fois, l'analogie est plus que mauvaise. Le nuclaire est une technologie *maitrise*.
La manipulation gntique *non*. 

D'o l'urgence de continuer les tudes et de ne surtout pas passer en production de masse ce qui est une attitude totalement irresponsable car irrversible quoiqu'en dise le spcialiste mondialement reconnu  ce sujet j'ai nomm "grafikm_fr".

Vous baratinez vous blablatez mais  chaque post vous dmontrez arguments  l'appui *que vous ne comprenez pas ce qu'est le principe de prcaution*.

----------


## dams78

Je trouve que ce dbat  pris une sale tournure, dj pourquoi il y aurai deux camps, les pro et les anti ogm? Personnellement je ne me vois ni dans l'un, ni dans l'autre. Il y a quelques temps j'tais pas contre les ogm mais quand tu rflchis et que tu te dis que c'est quelques choses qui va certainement remplacer tout ce qu'on connat, que c'est quelques chose que tu vas manger et qui va finir dans ton estomac, bah tu te poses des questions. Moi aussi je suis contre les pesticides et tout ce qu'il se passe actuellement, par contre je suis pour le mouvement qui merge  savoir favoriser le naturel.
A chaque fois que l'homme  voulus changer la nature, a a foutus la merde, vous dites que les pesticides c'est pas bien qu'on doit changer, on est d'accord mais pourquoi refaire la mme erreur en changeant pour quelque chose que l'on connat pas? Et ne dite pas le contraire, personne n'est capable de prouver si les ogm n'auront aucune consquences. Et le gros problme  mon avis c'est qu'on ne parle pas de cultiver les ogm dans un coin pour les roi du btons mais de changer toutes les espces vgtales telle qu'elles ont t crs!!!




> Sur ce plan l je pense malheureusement tre imbattable... 
> 
> 
> Sinon, ce que j'arrive pas  concevoir, c'est que j'ai dmontr avec des chiffres concrets que le bio n'est pas une solution mais un problme qui en rajouterait. Or, personne ne l'a relev  part pour rpondre "on fera des immeubles verts o on cultivera"...
> 
> J'aimerais bien que les anti-OGM arrte de dire 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un sujet  la fois, si on part sur le nclaire on va pas s'en sortir. Et pourquoi ne pas vouloir manger des trucs non naturels ferai de nous des abrutis d'colos anti tout? Moi aussi je suis contre les oliennes, par contre tu vois ton exemple est pas mal parce que qu'est ce qu'il se passe maintenant? Le nuclaire c'est cool, c'est pas cher, c'est pas polluant sur le court terme mais au final on essaye de s'en dbarrasser. Or depuis quelques annes on voit apparatre des solutions, tu parlais des oliennes, j'ai lu un article sur des petites oliennes de formes trs discrtes qui peuvent alimenter un petit immeuble, enfin bref des solutions commencent  voir le jour, pourquoi? Tout simplement parce qu'on cherche des solutions!!!
Je vais pas parler plus longtemps de ce sujet, c'est un autre problme donc revenons aux ogm, ce que je voulais dire c'est que des solutions peuvent exister si on cherche, et pour moi les ogm c'est une alternative mais pas forcment la meilleure tout simplement parce qu'on ne connat pas les consquences. Et ya pas besoin d'tre un gnie pour imaginer ce quelles peuvent tre.




> Je ne suis pas pour les OGM dans l'absolu (bis repetitas tout a). Par contre, aujourd'hui, le bio n'est pas une technique viable, et ne "rien faire" comme prconis c'est valid l'tat actuel,  savoir des pesticides  gogo, et vas y que a pollue les nappes phratiques et le reste. Mais on peut continuer  esprer que le bio sauve le monde, en continuant en attendant sur le modle heing ... (une fois qu'on aura bien dtruit le sol et les nappes phratiques ...)
> 
> D'aprs l'article, l'Allemagne est au mme stade que nous : un peu de bio pour les bobos, et les pauvres peuvent manger de la merde  (et je parle pas du bio dans les discount, je prfre pas savoir d'o a vient leur "bio"). Mais l'herbe est tjs plus verte de l'autre ct de la frontire ...
> 
> Libre  toi de penser que je (pour citer quelques uns sur le fil) ne respecte pas la nature, born,  veut du bton par tout...


Alors les ogm c'est super parce qu'on fait des recherches dessus, et le bio c'est juste attendre? Si a c'est pas de la caricature...




> Mais rflchissez deux secondes au lieu de sortir des solutions qui sont au mieux just bonne pour donner bonne conscience ou au pire contre-productives... Arrtez avec vos immeubles :
> - a fera augmenter radicalement le prix du logement (cot de construction suprieur + production non rentable + espaces lou partag avec un "champs en pleine ville).
> - soit on construira beaucoup plus en hauteur, soit... on s'talera sur les champs
> - je doute que des choses cultivs en pleine ville soient dnues de trucs pas nets qui vont finir dans notre estomac
> 
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir  tout prix mlanger l'urbain et la campagne, avec pour effet qu'on doivent de plus en plus s'taler et donc rduire les surfaces agricoles et / ou forestire ? Parce que oui, les grandes barres c'est tout moche, c'est pas beau, puis a fait de la dlinquence... vaut mieux faire des beaux petits lotissements tant pis si a va prendre 20 fois plus de places !!
> C'est ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, on s'tale autant que possible en bouffant les champs des agriculteurs, et pour se filer bonne conscience on cre des zones vertes, qui  part emmerder les paysans, vont vite devenir de futurs lotissements. Pour se filer bonne conscience et faire plaisir aux colos, les touristes et leurs copains bobos des villes qui voudraient retrouver le contact de la nature. Tout a financ par la PAC, alors mme que les agriculteurs sont totalement devenus dpendants de celle-ci. L'agriculture aujourd'hui, c'est plus cultiverson champe et traire ses vaches, c'est russir  pas trop se faire voler par la commune voisine qui veut tes parcelles et cocher les cases pour des aides.
> 
> ...


Alors tu veux pas bouffer des lgumes qui auront pousser en ville par contre les ogm ya pas de soucis?

----------


## FloGig

> Pourquoi vouloir  tout prix mlanger l'urbain et la campagne, avec pour effet qu'on doivent de plus en plus s'taler et donc rduire les surfaces agricoles et / ou forestire ? Parce que oui, les grandes barres c'est tout moche, c'est pas beau, puis a fait de la dlinquence... vaut mieux faire des beaux petits lotissements tant pis si a va prendre 20 fois plus de places !!
> C'est ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, on s'tale autant que possible en bouffant les champs des agriculteurs, et pour se filer bonne conscience on cre des zones vertes, qui  part emmerder les paysans, vont vite devenir de futurs lotissements. Pour se filer bonne conscience et faire plaisir aux colos, les touristes et leurs copains bobos des villes qui voudraient retrouver le contact de la nature. Tout a financ par la PAC, alors mme que les agriculteurs sont totalement devenus dpendants de celle-ci. L'agriculture aujourd'hui, c'est plus cultiver son champ et traire ses vaches, c'est russir  pas trop se faire voler par la commune voisine qui veut tes parcelles et cocher les cases pour des aides.


tant en troite relation avec le milieu agricole (mes parents et un de mes oncle tant agriculteurs, dans l'levage), je dois avouer que c'est la vision que j'en ai, et je pense que c'est aussi celle du monde agricole.

Je rappelle qu'il y a pas si longtemps, les aides PAC verss aux agriculteurs avaient t dvoiles au public (en tout cas on pouvait les voir sur le net). La PAC a de toutes faons toujours t beaucoup critique, de par les sommes normes qui taient distribues en aides. Ce que les gens oublient ou ne comprennent pas, c'est que :
-Les agriculteurs prfreraient vivre de leurs revenus, plutt que de survivre grce aux aides.
-Sans les aides, les prix des denres alimentaires exploseraient, et l encore les gens gueuleraient que c'est trop cher.

Et  ct de cela, les gens "de la ville" sont bien contents de pouvoir se construire une maison secondaire  la campagne, pour les vacances, au grand dam de mon pre qui voit les meilleurs terrains qu'il exploitait (en rgion montagneuse, ce sont les terrains plats ou pas trop pentus, et faciles d'accs) partir et se rduire  peau de chagrin.

J'ai aussi beaucoup ri quand certaines personnes "anti-OGM" ont annonc que l'augmentation de la main-d'oeuvre ncessaire pour ne faire que du bio n'tait pas un problme. Sachant que mme les agriculteurs (qui ont donc choisi de l'tre) sont curs de leur travail, qui va bien vouloir faire ce boulot plus que ncessaire?

Je suis sorti du dbat "OGM vs bio" mais  lire certains, le monde agricole c'est tout beau tout rose, "il suffit que". C'est trs loin d'tre le cas.

EDIT : Je ne suis pas pour l'introduction sans considration des OGM, mais revenir  une agriculture compltement biologique me parat utopique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Encore une fois, l'analogie est plus que mauvaise. Le nuclaire est une technologie *matrise*.
> La manipulation gntique *non*.


Hahahahaha. Haha. Elle est matrise l, maintenant. Mais imagines dans les annes 1950, quand le nuclaire civil a commenc  merger? Tu crois qu'on est arriv direct comme a vers un PWR super-safe et qui fait partie du paysage? Et qu'il a fallu 2 incidents majeurs, une foultitude de mineurs et quelques essais nuclaires  l'air libre pour qu'on en arrive l? Simplement  l'poque, ni l'URSS ni les USA n'tait enclins  couter des attards mentaux (les politiciens de l'poque en avaient encore dans le pantalon).

C'est comme dire  Christophe Coulomb "ah bah non, y vas pas stp, t'as vu toutes les expditions qui sont pas revenues? En plus tu sais mme pas reprer une longitude en plein mer, tu te rends pas compte. La navigation n'est pas une techno matrise, t'as mme pas de GPS!!!  ::mouarf:: "




> D'o l'urgence de continuer les tudes <reste du dlire skipp>


Mais tu sais quoi? Elles continuent!
Et on arrive notamment  des tudes comme a (faits par le CNRS) selon lesquels il n'y a aucune raison scientifique d'interdire le mas transgnique. Mais bon, comme la plupart des colos-bobos dcrochent au 1er paragraphe d'un article srieux et que personne en parle dans l'abrutiviseur, euh pardon tlviseur, a passe inaperu.




> Vous baratinez vous blablatez mais  chaque post vous dmontrez arguments  l'appui *que vous ne comprenez pas ce qu'est le principe de prcaution*.


Ce que comprennent pas les colos bobos de nos jours (faute d'ducation et surtout de cerveau en quantit suffisante) c'est que si on avait suivi ce principe, le monde tel qu'ils le connaissent n'aurait jamais exist. Mais comme ils arrivent pas  se reprsenter le monde d'avant, ils pensent que maintenant, par un maniement de baguette magique, tout va se figer et va tre pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Personnellement je ne me vois ni dans l'un, ni dans l'autre. Il y a quelques temps j'tais pas contre les ogm mais quand tu rflchis et que tu te dis que c'est quelques choses qui va certainement remplacer tout ce qu'on connat, que c'est quelques chose que tu vas manger et qui va finir dans ton estomac, bah tu te poses des questions.


Et tu te poses quoi comme questions? Y a aucun militant anti-OGM qui a su me dfinir avec prcision les possibles "consquences" des OGM. Ils sont tout au plus capables de dire une conneries et de partir en courant ds qu'on essaie de les faire dvelopper leur point de vue (cf. quelques exemples dans ce fil)




> Moi aussi je suis contre les pesticides et tout ce qu'il se passe actuellement, par contre je suis pour le mouvement qui merge  savoir favoriser le naturel.


Mais tu peux vouloir ce que tu veux, mais il faut se poser la question de savoir si c'est *possible*. Et les chiffres c'est un truc ttu: si tu reviens au naturel, tu devra 1) faire bosser plus de monde dans l'agriculture 2) rduire la population et 3) rduire son niveau de vie. Aucun des 3 n'est possible  l'heure actuelle.




> A chaque fois que l'homme  voulus changer la nature, a a foutus la merde


Oui, mais c'est grce  cette "merde" que tu es venu au monde et que tu as la chance d'tre vivant, assis confortablement dans ton fauteuil et en train d'crire n'imp sur un ordinateur.




> vous dites que les pesticides c'est pas bien qu'on doit changer, on est d'accord mais pourquoi refaire la mme erreur en changeant pour quelque chose que l'on connat pas?


Parce que ce quelque chose est un moindre mal et que en mme temps il peut garantir des rendements stables sinon accrus. Alors que ton "retour au naturel" ne le permet pas.




> Et ne dite pas le contraire, personne n'est capable de prouver si les ogm n'auront aucune consquences.


Mais quelles consquences bordel? Stop te planquer derrire un truc vague et argumentes.




> Et le gros problme  mon avis c'est qu'on ne parle pas de cultiver les ogm dans un coin pour les roi du btons mais de changer toutes les espces vgtales telle qu'elles ont t crs!!!


"Toutes? Non! Seul un village gaulois..." Euh mauvais fil...  ::mouarf:: 
Non on change uniquement les espces cultives. Ou alors t'imagines que l'introduction d'un mas OGM en Allemagne va aller changer un sequoia en Californie par une manipulation du Saint Esprit?




> Or depuis quelques annes on voit apparatre des solutions, tu parlais des oliennes, j'ai lu un article sur des petites oliennes de formes trs discrtes qui peuvent alimenter un petit immeuble, enfin bref des solutions commencent  voir le jour, pourquoi? Tout simplement parce qu'on cherche des solutions!!!


Pourquoi? Parce que tu te rends pas compte que l'olien ne suffira de loin pas pour remplacer le parc nuclaire. Parce que les maths c'est un truc ttu.




> et pour moi les ogm c'est une alternative mais pas forcment la meilleure tout simplement parce qu'on ne connat pas les consquences.


Mais on cherche pas la "meilleure solution", on cherche un truc FAISABLE. C'est a que tu as pas l'air d'accepter.




> Et ya pas besoin d'tre un gnie pour imaginer ce quelles peuvent tre.


Dans ce cas, listes-en au moins quelques-unes.  :;): 




> Alors tu veux pas bouffer des lgumes qui auront pousser en ville par contre les ogm ya pas de soucis?


Tain, mais tu percutes vraiment pas la diffrence entre bouffer des sels de mtaux lourds et l'ADN d'une plante, fut-il lgrement modifi?

----------


## dams78

> Je suis sorti du dbat "OGM vs bio" mais  lire certains, le monde agricole c'est tout beau tout rose, "il suffit que". C'est trs loin d'tre le cas.
> 
> EDIT : Je ne suis pas pour l'introduction sans considration des OGM, mais revenir  une agriculture compltement biologique me parat utopique.


Personnellement j'tais plus partis sur le "tant qu' changer notre agriculture faisons quelques chose de propre" aussi bien pour le consommateur (manger des produits bons) que pour l'agriculteur.
Pour moi les ogm c'est comme une rustine, a va tenir quelques annes et ensuite on risque (je dis bien risque) de voir apparatre des complications. Et puis d'ailleurs hormis une meilleure production qu'est ce que cela va apparatre? Est ce que nos agriculteurs vont mieux vivre, est ce qu'on aura des meilleurs produits, etc?




> Hahahahaha. Haha. Elle est matrise l, maintenant. Mais imagines dans les annes 1950, quand le nuclaire civil a commenc  merger? Tu crois qu'on est arriv direct comme a vers un PWR super-safe et qui fait partie du paysage? Et qu'il a fallu 2 incidents majeurs, une foultitude de mineurs et quelques essais nuclaires  l'air libre pour qu'on en arrive l? Simplement  l'poque, ni l'URSS ni les USA n'tait enclins  couter des attards mentaux (les politiciens de l'poque en avaient encore dans le pantalon).


Ca va alors s'il faut que quelques incidents... Juste comme a encore aujourd'hui on se trane les casseroles du nuclaire et l'objectif ( long terme) est d'en sortir ou en tout cas de limiter fortement son utilisation. Donc je suis pas sr que ce soit un bon exemple...




> Ce que comprennent pas les colos bobos de nos jours (faute d'ducation et surtout de cerveau en quantit suffisante) c'est que si on avait suivi ce principe, le monde tel qu'ils le connaissent n'aurait jamais exist. Mais comme ils arrivent pas  se reprsenter le monde d'avant, ils pensent que maintenant, par un maniement de baguette magique, tout va se figer et va tre pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.


Et qu'est ce qu'il te dit que le monde serait pire? Comment est ce que tu peux tre si convaincu que les OGM sont inoffensif et qu'on peut se permettre de remplacer la nature telle qu'on l'a connat actuellement?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ca va alors s'il faut que quelques incidents... Juste comme a encore aujourd'hui on se trane les casseroles du nuclaire et l'objectif ( long terme) est d'en sortir ou en tout cas de limiter fortement son utilisation.


Et moi mon objectif c'est de greffer des algues vertes chez l'homme pour qu'il soit au moins partiellement autotrophe. Comment a, a marche pas?..  ::mouarf:: 

Ce genre d'objectifs c'est beau mais a marche pas. Au contraire, avec les problmes lis au ptrole, il va ne faire qu'augmenter.




> Et qu'est ce qu'il te dit que le monde serait pire?


Dfinis ce que tu entends par "pire" ou "meilleur"  :;): 




> Comment est ce que tu peux tre si convaincu que les OGM sont inoffensif et qu'on peut se permettre de remplacer la nature telle qu'on l'a connat actuellement?


Remplacer quelle nature enfin? Tu remplace du bl par du bl, une espce artificielle par une autre.

----------


## dams78

> Et tu te poses quoi comme questions? Y a aucun militant anti-OGM qui a su me dfinir avec prcision les possibles "consquences" des OGM. Ils sont tout au plus capables de dire une conneries et de partir en courant ds qu'on essaie de les faire dvelopper leur point de vue (cf. quelques exemples dans ce fil)





> Mais quelles consquences bordel? Stop te planquer derrire un truc vague et argumentes.





> "Toutes? Non! Seul un village gaulois..." Euh mauvais fil... 
> Non on change uniquement les espces cultives. Ou alors t'imagines que l'introduction d'un mas OGM en Allemagne va aller changer un sequoia en Californie par une manipulation du Saint Esprit?


Voila une des consquences, a me fait pens aux espces qu'on a implantes "accidentellement" dans des pays et qui sont devenues de vritable flaux. Mais bon l'histoire ne se rpte jamais c'est a?




> Pourquoi? Parce que tu te rends pas compte que l'olien ne suffira de loin pas pour remplacer le parc nuclaire. Parce que les maths c'est un truc ttu.


Un sujet  la fois, mais une fois de plus c'tait un exemple de ce qui est possible de faire si on cherche... Avec l'tude dont je faisais allusion, si tu auto alimente chaque btiments il va te servir  quoi ton parc nuclaire?




> Mais on cherche pas la "meilleure solution", on cherche un truc FAISABLE. C'est a que tu as pas l'air d'accepter.


Tout  fait, a je l'accepte pas, on va faire un truc vite fais et tu dira quoi si a a des consquences catastrophique? Qu'on pouvait pas faire autrement, ou que l'on a pas chercher ou imaginer qu'on pouvait faire autrement.




> Tain, mais tu percutes vraiment pas la diffrence entre bouffer des sels de mtaux lourds et l'ADN d'une plante, fut-il lgrement modifi?


Parce que toi t'es en mesure d'assurer que c'est inoffensif peut tre? Dsol mais ce genre de discours je suis sr qu'il a t tenue pour tous les pesticides qu'on a interdis... Alors tu comprendra que je suis relativement mfiant quand il s'agit de modifier quelque chose qu'on va devoir manger!

----------


## Marco46

> C'est comme dire  Christophe Coulomb "ah bah non, y vas pas stp, t'as vu toutes les expditions qui sont pas revenues? En plus tu sais mme pas reprer une longitude en plein mer, tu te rends pas compte. La navigation n'est pas une techno matrise, t'as mme pas de GPS!!! "


Erreur sur l'analogie, la prise de risque de Colomb ne concerne que son quipage et lui-mme, pas l'ensemble de la plante.




> Ce que comprennent pas les colos bobos de nos jours (faute d'ducation et surtout de cerveau en quantit suffisante) c'est que si on avait suivi ce principe, le monde tel qu'ils le connaissent n'aurait jamais exist. Mais comme ils arrivent pas  se reprsenter le monde d'avant, ils pensent que maintenant, par un maniement de baguette magique, tout va se figer et va tre pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.


Mais ce que les croyants technophiles de ton espce ne comprennent pas c'est que le principe de prcaution ils l'utilisent tous les jours inconsciemment. C'est ce qui te permet d'avoir vcu jusqu' aujourd'hui.

Quand tu veux traverser une rue, tu fermes les yeux et tu cours le plus vite possible jusqu'au trottoir d'en face ou tu prends le temps de regarder si une voiture arrive ?

C'est plus clair comme analogie ou t'as besoin d'un dessin ?

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Juste histoire de recadrer le dbat:

Cette ptition n'a pas pour but d'interdire les OGM (mme si elle se prononce effectivement contre). Le seul but de cette ptition est de runir un million de signatures ncessaires pour qu'enfin un dbat dmocratique (celui que vous avez entam ici) puisse avoir lieu  l'chelle europenne, plutt que de nous les imposer sans discussion.

Que vous soyez pour ou contre les OGM, si vous tes pour la dmocratie vous devriez signer cette ptition.

----------


## ManusDei

> Hahahahaha. Haha. Elle est matrise l, maintenant. Mais imagines dans les annes 1950, quand le nuclaire civil a commenc  merger? Tu crois qu'on est arriv direct comme a vers un PWR super-safe et qui fait partie du paysage? Et qu'il a fallu 2 incidents majeurs, une foultitude de mineurs et quelques essais nuclaires  l'air libre pour qu'on en arrive l? Simplement  l'poque, ni l'URSS ni les USA n'tait enclins  couter des attards mentaux (les politiciens de l'poque en avaient encore dans le pantalon).


Exact, mais mauvaise analogie. Un incident nuclaire rend une zone dfinie invivable, alors qu'avec les plantes, ta zone s'agrandit sans cesse




> Et tu te poses quoi comme questions? Y a aucun militant anti-OGM qui a su me dfinir avec prcision les possibles "consquences" des OGM. Ils sont tout au plus capables de dire une conneries et de partir en courant ds qu'on essaie de les faire dvelopper leur point de vue (cf. quelques exemples dans ce fil)


Un changement sur notre capacit  digrer ces aliments, voire un empoisonnement. Et la possibilit que a se transmette aux autres varits de cette plante, varits originellement non-OGM. C'est assez clair ?




> Parce que ce quelque chose est un moindre mal et que en mme temps il peut garantir des rendements stables sinon accrus. Alors que ton "retour au naturel" ne le permet pas.


On produit dj trop. Pourquoi produire plus alors que a rajoute des risques sur notre sant ?

----------


## david06600

Bon puisque l'agriculture biologique n'est pas une solution viable, que cela prendra trop de place etc ... et que le seul choix que nous ayons soit celui de la technologie, de la manipulation gntique, ne nous encombrons pas avec les ogm qui n'est qu'une solution intermdiaire et qui ncessite aussi l'utilisation d'espace agricole, ce qui rduit l'espace de nos petits consommateurs.  Je propose de passer directement  la solution finale, qui est de se nourrir exclusivement de poudre organique gntiquement modifie au gout de salade, pomme, cerise, steak frite etc...
Voila la vrai solution  tous nos problmes.

Heureusement que les gardiens de la pense sont la, pour veiller au bon grain (ogm bien sur).

----------


## souviron34

> Le seul but de cette ptition est de runir un million de signatures ncessaires pour qu'enfin un dbat *dmocratique* (celui que vous avez entam ici) puisse avoir lieu  l'chelle europenne, plutt que de nous les imposer sans discussion.


Vi, mais enfin quand on voit ici-mme qu'il suffit qu'on dise qu'on n'est pas certain qu'tre contre n'est pas pire que que l'actuel te fait passer pour un pv c.nnard prnant la merde et la fin de la civilisation, je ne vois pas trop le "dbat dmocratique" dans tout a....





Je r-itre donc (pour la nime fois) mon argument :

Les pesticides c'est la merde Comment peut-on liminer les maladies et se protger des alas climatiques ?



Je n'ai lu jusqu' prsent aucun agument me convaincant que l'on a la solution...


Pour tous les Anti : vous (ou vos parents) avez des jardins avec des plantes ?
Que faites vous (ou vos parents) quand il y a des pucerons, des araignes rouges, des cochenilles, la maladie des tches noires sur vos rosiers, ... ?

Allez voir dans la cabane du jardin.... Je met ma main au feu qu'il y a des boites de "Fertiligne" anti-pucerons, anti-....

Et a n'est juste que pour un jardin...

Alors quand il s'agit de plantes servant  nourrir, que fait-on ?


Je serais totalement contre les OGM si on me dmontre que nous avons les traitements bio applicables (et tests)  grande chelle traitant toutes les maladies graves des plantes...

Tant que ce n'est pas dmontr, je suis _ouvert_  une possibilit qui limine l'usage des pesticides...

Et "*ouvert*" ne veut pas dire "_pro_".. C'est juste faute de mieux....  (_c'est pour a qu j'avais parl du nuclaire au dessus.. Je suis contre, mais pour l'instant je ne vois pas remplacement  grande chelle_)


Ce dont je suis totalement certain, c'est qu'il faut arrter les pesticides au plus vite....

----------


## Fenn_

Bon, aprs avoir lu silencieusement ce fil pendant quelques temps, je me sens forc d'intervenir (bien qu'il y ait beaucoup de chances pour que mes mots passent  la trappe).

Je suis absolument sidr, comme  chaque fois que je vois un troll, par la faon dont les gens:

- parlent de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas
- mlangent indistinctement faits, hypothses, opinions et dmago
- oublient de remettre chaque ide individuelle dans une perspective globale
- acceptent facilement "l'argument d'autorit" quand il va dans leur sens de pense, alors qu'ils vont au contraire dnigrer systmatiquement le mme type d'argument provenant de l'autre ct. "Le scientifique X a dit ceci, moi j'y connais que dalle, mais lui si et il pense comme moi, alors a prouve mon point de vue. W mais nan, ton scientifique  toi il est orient/soudoy/corrompu/incomptent..."

Alors, quelques points que vous devriez prendre en considration, AMHA: 

- Il ne faut pas amalgamer une technique, un contexte d'utilisation de cette technique et les intentions des utilisateurs de ladite technique.
Ce sont des trois choses fondamentalement diffrentes, qui n'ont pas  cohabiter dans un mme dbat, car chacune se situe dans un cadre spcifique.
Ici par exemple: Un OGM, en soi (d'un pur point de vue technique), n'a rien de dangereux: un ADN modifi n'a initialement de consquence que sur l'organisme sur lequel il est appliqu. C'est un principe ancien et matris pour peu qu'il soit appliqu dans le respect de nombre de rgles tablies. 

Si ensuite on passe au niveau des organismes: un OGM ne comporte que les dangers qu'on y introduit. Comprendre: on ne peut pas gnraliser. "Les OGM" ou mme "l'agriculture OGM" n'est pas une entit en soi. Chaque "espce" possde ses spcificits, qui doivent tre value individuellement.
Si je cre un mas  croissance plus rapide parce que j'ai augment son efficience photosynthtique, et un autre  croissance plus rapide parce que j'ai augment sa capacit  tendre ses racines et extraire l'eau du sol (Car oui, en biologie comme en informatique, il existe de nombreux moyens de parvenir  un rsultat identique! ).

Dans les deux cas, aprs tests de mtabolisation par l'homme, aucune diffrence, le produit est consommable sans risque pour la sant. (occasion de faire un point  ceux qui s'imaginent que le risque alimentaire li aux OGM vient de l'assimilation des gnes modifis: non, l'ADN de ce que vous bouffez, il est dcompos et sa squence on s'en moque. Le risque, c'est que les molcules de la plante contiennent de nouveaux toxiques, au sens large. Et a, c'est tudiable).

A ce stade, j'ai donc deux plantes diffrentes qui peuvent tre sans risque introduites dans l'alimentaire humain. Mais ai-je prvu les autres types de consquences? (environnementales, etc). Non, alors je remonte d'un chelon:

La plante 1 pose par exemple, des soucis individuels d'invasivit (mieux adaptes que d'autres plantes, elle risque de les supplanter si son cadre de culture n'est pas limit). La plante 2 galement, mais de faon nettement plus agressive, et en ajoutant un problme d'appauvrissement/asschement des sols suprieur. Etc. (ici je n'essaie pas d'tre exhaustif ni de faire une vritable tude de cas, je sais parfaitement qu'il y a tout un tas de facteur supplmentaires). Ce qu'il faut retenir surtout, c'est que chacune des varits entrane des consquences diffrentes qui n'ont rien  voir avec le fait d'tre des OGM en soi, mais tout  voir avec le type de manipulation exerce.

Quand vous dites "les OGM peuvent faire ceci ou cela"... Sachez-le, aussi pessimiste que soit votre prvision, dans le domaine du potentiel, elle est exacte. Les OGM peuvent tout faire. Si on les programme ainsi.
Le dbat rel porte sur *les intentions* et *le niveau de srieux*
de ceux qui commercialisent les OGM, ou les risques lis  l'OGM "x", ou  la catgorie d'OGM "y"... pas sur "les OGM".

tre pro-OGM ou anti-OGM, a ne veut fichtrement rien dire.

Si vous n'avez pas compris ne serait-ce que cela au dpart, ce n'est mme pas la peine de glisser un mot dans la conversation: vous tes  ct de la plaque avant mme d'avoir crit votre premire ligne.

Ensuite, l'opposition OGM/bio... n'a rien  voir avec une opposition OGM/bio.
C'est une opposition "utiliser des mthodes artificielles pour pousser les rendements ou pas". Avec son corollaire, qui ne doit intervenir que si la rponse au premier est "oui": "mthodes par dversement de produit ou mthodes par modification directe de l'organisme"? 


Une nouvelle fois, faire l'amalgame montre une non-connaissance du sujet abord, ou un simple dsir dlibr de troller.



[edit]ah ah, j'ai fait tab+entre en discutant alors que le post n'est pas fini -_-. [/edit]

[edit]l, un post fini[/edit]

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Juste histoire de recadrer le dbat:
> 
> Cette ptition n'a pas pour but d'interdire les OGM (mme si elle se prononce effectivement contre). Le seul but de cette ptition est de runir un million de signatures ncessaires pour qu'enfin un dbat dmocratique (celui que vous avez entam ici) puisse avoir lieu  l'chelle europenne, plutt que de nous les imposer sans discussion.
> 
> Que vous soyez pour ou contre les OGM, si vous tes pour la dmocratie vous devriez signer cette ptition.


Tu appelles ce truc un dbat dmocratique ?  :8O:  Un post ou les insultes ont remplac les arguments ? C'est plus un dbat politique sur une chaine de tl qu'un rel dbat!

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Erreur sur l'analogie, la prise de risque de Colomb ne concerne que son quipage et lui-mme, pas l'ensemble de la plante.


Bravo en une phrase t'as mis  la poubelle entre 15 et 50 millions d'Indiens d'Amrique, la traite et l'pidmie de syphilis. Bien jou  ::mouarf:: 
Tout a sont des consquences du voyage de Colomb.




> Quand tu veux traverser une rue, tu fermes les yeux et tu cours le plus vite possible jusqu'au trottoir d'en face ou tu prends le temps de regarder si une voiture arrive ?


Ah, tu t'essaies  la mtaphore maintenant? Ah oui c'est vrai, c'est lundi le bac de franais...  ::mouarf:: 

Allez on va faire une autre: pour traverser la rue, je regarde  gauche puis  droite et je traverse. Par contre, Marco46 il fait a:
 - Il prend un triangle de signalisation portable et des plots.
 - Il pose le triangle, puis s'avance en mettant des plots.
 - Il barre la rue avec ses plots pour pouvoir passer,
 - Puis il revient et rcupre un par un les plots.
 - Et si les automobilistes sont pas contents, tant pis pour leur gueule.

Et c'est prcisment ce qui se passe avec les OGM.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Exact, mais mauvaise analogie. Un incident nuclaire rend une zone dfinie invivable, alors qu'avec les plantes, ta zone s'agrandit sans cesse


Quelle zone? Le risque c'est qu'un bl OGM remplace un bl non OGM. Du bl, pas un tilleul. Mais il y a des solutions contre a. Ou alors dans ton univers alternatif il y a de la transmission ADN inter-espces?




> Un changement sur notre capacit  digrer ces aliments, voire un empoisonnement. Et la possibilit que a se transmette aux autres varits de cette plante, varits originellement non-OGM. C'est assez clair ?


Un effet de ce genre est trs facilement vrifiable. Si la protine produite est toxique pour l'homme a se voit immdiatement. Quand  la contamination des autres varits, c'est effectivement un risque, mais il y a des solutions. C'est juste que les politiques actuels prfrent tout verrouiller.





> On produit dj trop. Pourquoi produire plus alors que a rajoute des risques sur notre sant ?


Parce qu'on produira autant (voire plus) sans pesticides et herbicides, voila tout. Du point de vue empoisonnement du sol et de la nappe phratique, c'est plus propre.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> (occasion de faire un point  ceux qui s'imaginent que le risque alimentaire li aux OGM vient de l'assimilation des gnes modifis: non, l'ADN de ce que vous bouffez, il est dcompos et sa squence on s'en moque. Le risque, c'est que les molcules de la plante contiennent de nouveaux toxiques, au sens large. Et a, c'est tudiable).


Bravo, enfin un qui a pas dormi en bio  l'cole.  ::applo::

----------


## david06600

Les ogms c'est bien, mais on ne peut pas non plus prvoir tout  l'avance.  Donc on les rend rsistant  quoi au juste nos fruits et lgumes modifis ?
Si on fait mal nos prvisions, ogm ou pas, a va crever.  Alors que les plantes cultive naturellement s'adapte au changement climatique ou autres menaces et deviennent d'elle mme plus rsistante.  Chose qu'empche les pesticide actuellement.  Les pesticides ne protgent pas non plus de la rudesse du climat, et malgrs cela on a fait le choix des les utiliser depuis plusieurs dcennies.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc on les rend rsistant  quoi au juste nos fruits et lgumes modifis ?


Gnralement aux insectes ou aux champignons. Aprs les possibilits sont plus vastes (cf. le fameux "Golden rice" qui produit de la vitamine A).




> Alors que les plantes cultive naturellement s'adapte au changement climatique ou autres menaces et deviennent d'elle mme plus rsistante.


Pas du tout. Plus les plantes sont slectionnes pour leurs qualits ou pour leur rendement, plus ils deviennent fragiles, notamment aux alas climatiques. Des plantes laisss  eux-mme retournent rapidement vers un tat plus "sauvage", en voyant leur rendement diminuer.

Puis n'oublie pas aussi que pour laisser transmettre des mutations potentiellement favorables, il faut planter des graines et non faire des clones comme c'est le cas par exemple avec les arbres fruitiers.




> Les pesticides ne protgent pas non plus de la rudesse du climat, et malgrs cela on a fait le choix des les utiliser depuis plusieurs dcennies.


Bah le climat n'est qu'un facteur parmi d'autres. C'est pas parce que tu peux pas t'en prmunir qu'il faut ignorer les autres facteurs (comme les insectes justement).

----------


## Marco46

> Ah, tu t'essaies  la mtaphore maintenant? Ah oui c'est vrai, c'est lundi le bac de franais...
> 
> Allez on va faire une autre: pour traverser la rue, je regarde  gauche puis  droite et je traverse. Par contre, Marco46 il fait a:
> - Il prend un triangle de signalisation portable et des plots.
> - Il pose le triangle, puis s'avance en mettant des plots.
> - Il barre la rue avec ses plots pour pouvoir passer,
> - Puis il revient et rcupre un par un les plots.
> - Et si les automobilistes sont pas contents, tant pis pour leur gueule.
> 
> Et c'est prcisment ce qui se passe avec les OGM.


a m'a vraiment fait rire. J'ai mis +1 pour le petit brin d'humour en ce dbut de mercredi aprs midi pluvieux  ::mrgreen:: 




> Bravo en une phrase t'as mis  la poubelle entre 15 et 50 millions d'Indiens d'Amrique, la traite et l'pidmie de syphilis. Bien jou
> Tout a sont des consquences du voyage de Colomb.


Allons allons. Il n'y a pas de lien direct entre la traite des esclaves, l'extermination des indiens natifs etc ... et Colomb. Il s'agit de consquences indirectes qui ne sont pas de sa responsabilit.

Avec ce genre de raisonnement on peut rendre responsable Wilson, Clmenceau & co de l'avnement de l'Allemagne nazie. C'est absurde.

La destruction gntique de l'environnement et la destruction tout court de l'agriculture mondiale (de l'autonomie alimentaire en somme) serait par contre une consquence directe de l'utilisation sans discernement des OGM.

----------


## FloGig

> Bravo, enfin un qui a pas dormi en bio  l'cole.


En mme temps, il suffit de rflchir 2 secondes : je vais caricaturer, mais depuis le temps qu'on mange des carottes, on a pas encore intgr des gnes de carottes dans notre gnome pour devenir des hommes-carottes.

Et je vois pas pourquoi, parce que ce gne-l a t modifi, on allait l'assimiler plus qu'un autre non modifi.

----------


## Fenn_

> Bravo, enfin un qui a pas dormi en bio  l'cole.


En fait j'ai pas de mrite, avant de me reconvertir en dveloppement, j'ai fait une licence de gntique molculaire, oriente recherche/labo. Sur les OGM, je sais de quoi je parle. Sur la mthode et les biais dans une tude, aussi.  ::P: 

post prcdent termin \o/

----------


## dams78

Si les OGM sont si inoffensif pour l'homme pourquoi est ce qu'on lance des recherches pour tudier leur impact sur l'homme? (Ceci est une vritable question de quelqu'un qui n'a pas dormis en cours de bio mais qui n'a pas forcment eu des cours aussi pousss que certains ici).

----------


## ManusDei

> Quelle zone? Le risque c'est qu'un bl OGM remplace un bl non OGM. Du bl, pas un tilleul. Mais il y a des solutions contre a. Ou alors dans ton univers alternatif il y a de la transmission ADN inter-espces?


Pas de transformation ADN inter-espces, mais des transmissions de maladies oui. Comme par exemple la maladie de Creuztfeldt-Jakob.




> Un effet de ce genre est trs facilement vrifiable. Si la protine produite est toxique pour l'homme a se voit immdiatement. Quand  la contamination des autres varits, c'est effectivement un risque, mais il y a des solutions. C'est juste que les politiques actuels prfrent tout verrouiller.


Cf Creutzfeldt-Jakob encore, une priode d'incubation qui se compte en annes voire en dcennies (donc oui c'est vrifiable, mais il faut prendre le temps). Et en dehors de cultiver en lieu ferm (serre), je vois pas ce que tu pourrais proposer pour empcher toute contamination.




> Parce qu'on produira autant (voire plus) sans pesticides et herbicides, voila tout. Du point de vue empoisonnement du sol et de la nappe phratique, c'est plus propre.


Un des premiers arguments en faveur des OGM, c'tait justement de les faire rsister aux pesticides, pour pouvoir noyer le champ dans les pesticides sans abmer la production. Je te laisse imaginer ce que a donnerait vis--vis de la nappe phratique.

Et pour finir, tu pourrais tre poli. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est pas d'accord qu'on est des abrutis et que tu as la science infuse. Mon univers "alternatif" est le mme que le tien.

----------


## Fenn_

> Si les OGM sont si inoffensif pour l'homme pourquoi est ce qu'on lance des recherches pour tudier leur impact sur l'homme? (Ceci est une vritable question de quelqu'un qui n'a pas dormis en cours de bio mais qui n'a pas forcment eu des cours aussi pousss que certains ici).


On fait des recherches *sur un type d'OGM donn*  propos de son impact sur la sant humaine, pour vrifier que sa composition reste mtabolisable par l'homme. 
Toute tude  une chelle plus vaste (cherchant  considrer "les OGM en gnral") ne sont  mon sens que du flan pour alimenter le moulin  dmago.

"Notre tude montre que les OGM provoque des cancers" par exemple, tu peux tre  100% certain que tu es en train de lire une nerie, ou le compte-rendu d'un truc srieux  la base dtourn par gnralisation abusive. Un OGM conu pour assimiler des cancrignes, forcment il sera cancrigne. Un OGM conu pour autre chose, comme n'importe quoi d'autre, il peut l'tre ou ne pas l'tre.
Alors soit l'tude porte sur un type en particulier, et peut ventuellement tre significative pour ce type ( condition qu'elle respecte certains critres prcis, comme le fait d'tre rptable, d'tre effectue sur des chantillon de population reprsentatifs, d'utiliser un produit tmoin homogne, etc.)
Soit l'tude n'a pas de valeur.

C'est aussi simple que a.

Sauf que le type lambda sans connaissance en gntique, quand il lit une tude, il ne va pas aller vrifier le gnotype des chantillons, la voie mtabolique concerne, est-ce que le sujet d'tude possde une prdisposition x qui le rend sensible  la mutation y etc...
Il va faire confiance  quelqu'un de plus cal, une autorit, qui lui dit "cette tude signifie ceci". Et de resservir ensuite a comme un argument... alors que c'est du vent.

Tiens, certaine de tes interventions m'ont sembl montrer que tu t'intresses  la scurit/au cryptage, non?
Parce que dans ce cas, je pense que tu comprendra cette analogie: 
c'est exactement comme dire "l'algo x a t cass" au lieu de dire "l'algo x  t cass dans un cas particulier choisi pour sa faiblesse, avec une cl raccourcie et aprs trois mois de computation ininterrompue d'un supercalculateur". C'est pas vraiment la mme chose n'est-ce pas?  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais il y a des solutions contre a.


a fait plusieurs fois que tu utilises cette phrase... Elle est bien. Je suppose que c'est ce que tu appelles une preuve irrfutable, ou bien t'as juste oubli de dvelopper derrire (mais bon, a fait quand pas mal de fois que tu oublies de dvelopper, quand mme...)

Fenn, je te rejoins globalement. Ta gnralisation et rduction (mais bon tu n'allais pas en plus faire un cours magistral...  ::mouarf:: ) est bonne. Toutefois, tu aurais pu parler des consquences indirectes qui peuvent surgir.

Dans le cas d'une plante rsistante  un insecte, par exemple. Mettons, un insecte se nourrissant  90% d'un type de plante. Ce type de plante, par OGM, devient imbouffable pour cette petite bte. A terme, disparition de cette espce. Espce qui fait (faisait) le bonheur d'une autre... qui elle aussi disparaitra... etc... 
Quelles consquences toutes ces disparitions vont-elles avoir sur 10, 20, 50, 100 ans ? Dans ce topic, nombreux sont ceux qui avancent comme arguments, le long terme (dans X annes on sera Y milliards). Visiblement, l'accroissement de la population est chiffrable ( :8O: ) mais les consquences de la disparition d'espces d'insectes, d'animaux, de plantes, ... seraient nulles, ngligeables. 

Je ne sais pas vous (enfin pour certain, j'en ai une vague ide), mais pour moi, aucune disparition provoque par l'homme ne peut tre ngligeable, et encore moins acceptable.

----------


## Fenn_

> Pas de transformation ADN inter-espces, mais des transmissions de maladies oui. Comme par exemple la maladie de Creuztfeldt-Jakob.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Cf Creutzfeldt-Jakob encore, une priode d'incubation qui se compte en annes voire en dcennies (donc oui c'est vrifiable, mais il faut prendre le temps). Et en dehors de cultiver en lieu ferm (serre), je vois pas ce que tu pourrais proposer pour empcher toute contamination..


C'est un cas qui n'a rien  voir avec la manipulation de gnes, mais avec la transmission inter-espce d'un agent infectieux. (ici une protine provenant d'un organisme malade initial, et qui doit prsenter des similitudes trs fortes avec la protine de l'organisme infect pour tre actif.). C'est un cas qui peut potentiellement se prsenter n'importe o et avec n'importe quoi sans tre identifiable immdiatement, et qui est au dpart un phnomne spontan chez un seul individu.




> Un des premiers arguments en faveur des OGM, c'tait justement de les faire rsister aux pesticides, pour pouvoir noyer le champ dans les pesticides sans abmer la production. Je te laisse imaginer ce que a donnerait vis--vis de la nappe phratique.


Toujours cet amalgame "les OGM"/"un type d'OGM".
AMHA toujours, si rglementation/dbat il doit y avoir, ce n'est pas sur le fait de procder ou non  des modifications, ce n'est pas sur "les OGM":
c'est sur quel type de modification autoriser/interdire. Et c'est autre chose.

Je suis pour le concept "d'une modification qui augmente la valeur nutritive d'une plante". Mais contre cette mme modification si elle consiste  "pomper plus d'eau/nutriment dans le sol et l'appauvrir plus vite".

----------


## Marco46

> Le dbat rel porte sur *les intentions et le niveau de srieux*
> de ceux qui commercialisent les OGM, ou les risques lis  l'OGM "x", ou  la catgorie d'OGM "y"... pas sur "les OGM".
> 
> tre pro-OGM ou anti-OGM, a ne veut fichtrement rien dire.
> 
> Si vous n'avez pas compris ne serait-ce que cela au dpart, ce n'est mme pas la peine de glisser un mot dans la conversation: vous tes  ct de la plaque avant mme d'avoir crit votre premire ligne.


Nan mais srieux t'es naf  ce point l ?

T'as besoin d'un dbat pour savoir quelles sont les intentions d'une entreprise multinationale et son niveau de srieux ?

Une entreprise, son but, sa raison d'tre c'est de niquer le plus possible ses clients pour tirer un maximum de bnfice. Tout lment agissant comme une contrainte sur ces bnfices est un problme  rgler pour maximiser les bnfices. 

Par essence, une entreprise n'a strictement aucune morale, ou plutt elle a la morale impose par le cadre lgislatif dans lequel elle opre.

Si il est interdit de vendre des pots de yaourt avec du souffre en France et quelle vend en France, alors elle n'en vendra pas avec du souffre.
La mme entreprise vendant des yaourts dans un pays n'ayant aucune lgislation sur la sant alimentaire vendra des yaourts avec du souffre, *si il y a un intrt financier* pour elle  le faire.

J'en reviens  notre dbat sur les OGM, on sait tous trs bien que les entreprises sont des lobbys puissants, et qu'en 2010 les tats dits dmocratiques ne sont plus des garants de la paix sociale dans l'intrt du peuple mais dans l'intrt de ces lobbys. C'est le fric et les multinationales qui dirigent le monde.
Les tudes  faire pour s'assurer de la sant du peuple et d'un vritable dveloppement durable tant trs couteuses, les entreprises cherchent  les faire sauter par tous les moyens.

Voil, j'ai rpondu  ta question.

Pour le reste, il nous faut des tudes indpendantes, sur de longues priodes, avec une arrive trs progressive dans l'environnement et accompagn par un vritable dbat dmocratique. On en est trs trs loin.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne sais pas vous (enfin pour certain, j'en ai une vague ide), mais pour moi, aucune disparition provoque par l'homme ne peut tre ngligeable, et encore moins acceptable.


tu es donc contre la dmoustiquation (_au DDT, en plus !!!)_ qui a eu lieu autour de la Mditerrane dans les annes 50 et la rendue attrayante pour la majorit des habitants actuels ??

Il faut donc r-implanter des moustiques dans l'ensemble des tendues d'eau (lagunes, marais, tangs, etc) de la Ctte mditerannene  ::ccool::   ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 



Et j'ajouterais un trs trs trs gros +1000  _Fenn.._  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est un cas qui n'a rien  voir avec la manipulation de gnes, mais avec la transmission inter-espce d'un agent infectieux. (ici une protine provenant d'un organisme malade initial, et qui doit prsenter des similitudes trs fortes avec la protine de l'organisme infect pour tre actif.). C'est un cas qui peut potentiellement se prsenter n'importe o et avec n'importe quoi sans tre identifiable immdiatement, et qui est au dpart un phnomne spontan chez un seul individu.


Ok, donc pour chaque type d'OGM, est-ce que des tudes ont t faites srieusement sur la transmission d'agents infectieux inter-espces ?

Marco46 est trs extrme dans son propos, mais il n'a pas tout  fait tort. Aprs les histoires d'amiante, de sang contamin, de vache folle, de grippe aviaire, est-ce qu'on veut vraiment une affaire du riz OGM, parce qu'un organisme de contrle a rendu un rapport biais ?

Dsol pour l'amalgame OGM/type d'OGM.

----------


## dams78

> Tiens, certaine de tes interventions m'ont sembl montrer que tu t'intresses  la scurit/au cryptage, non?
> Parce que dans ce cas, je pense que tu comprendra cette analogie: 
> c'est exactement comme dire "l'algo x a t cass" au lieu de dire "l'algo x  t cass dans un cas particulier choisi pour sa faiblesse, avec une cl raccourcie et aprs trois mois de computation ininterrompue d'un supercalculateur". C'est pas vraiment la mme chose n'est-ce pas?


Ok je vois le truc vis  vis des tudes. Mme si personnellement je reste septique sur l'inoffensivit des OGM. J'ai du mal  croire que changer les espces va se faire sans consquences.




> Dans le cas d'une plante rsistante  un insecte, par exemple. Mettons, un insecte se nourrissant  90% d'un type de plante. Ce type de plante, par OGM, devient imbouffable pour cette petite bte. A terme, disparition de cette espce. Espce qui fait (faisait) le bonheur d'une autre... qui elle aussi disparaitra... etc... 
> Quelles consquences toutes ces disparitions vont-elles avoir sur 10, 20, 50, 100 ans ? Dans ce topic, nombreux sont ceux qui avancent comme arguments, le long terme (dans X annes on sera Y milliards). Visiblement, l'accroissement de la population est chiffrable () mais les consquences de la disparition d'espces d'insectes, d'animaux, de plantes, ... seraient nulles, ngligeables. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas vous (enfin pour certain, j'en ai une vague ide), mais pour moi, aucune disparition provoque par l'homme ne peut tre ngligeable, et encore moins acceptable.


Trs bon exemple je trouve!!!
D'ailleurs qu'est ce qu'il nous dit qu'il ne va pas y avoir aussi des volutions pour lutter contre les OGM? Je crois que a c'est dj vu.

----------


## Fenn_

> Nan mais srieux t'es naf  ce point l ?
> 
> T'as besoin d'un dbat pour savoir quelles sont les intentions d'une entreprise multinationale et son niveau de srieux ?
> 
> Si il est interdit de vendre des pots de yaourt avec du souffre en France et quelle vend en France, alors elle n'en vendra pas avec du souffre.
> La mme entreprise vendant des yaourts dans un pays n'ayant aucune lgislation sur la sant alimentaire vendra des yaourts avec du souffre, *si il y a un intrt financier* pour elle  le faire.


Je pense que j'ai rpondu par anticipation:




> AMHA toujours, si rglementation/dbat il doit y avoir, ce n'est pas sur le fait de procder ou non  des modifications, ce n'est pas sur "les OGM":
> c'est sur quel type de modification autoriser/interdire. Et c'est autre chose.
> 
> Je suis pour le concept "d'une modification qui augmente la valeur nutritive d'une plante". Mais contre cette mme modification si elle consiste  "pomper plus d'eau/nutriment dans le sol et l'appauvrir plus vite".







> Voil, j'ai rpondu  ta question.


Il n'y avait pas de question, mais une affirmation. Qui se rsume trs simplement  "OGM"!="utilisation des OGM".

Ton exemple des yaourts est presque appropri. Sauf qu'il faut assimiler "yaourts"  "OGM", et "yaourts souffrs"  "un type prcis d'OGM". 




> Pour le reste, il nous faut des tudes indpendantes, sur de longues priodes, avec une arrive trs progressive dans l'environnement et accompagn par un vritable dbat dmocratique. On en est trs trs loin.


cf ce que je dis prcdemment sur les tudes scientifiques entourant le sujet, la faon de les conduire et les interprtations.

"indpendant" ne voulant pas dire "honnte", et le "pkin lambda" (sans vouloir tre pjoratif) ne pouvant construire son raisonnement qu' partir des interprtations d'tudes qui lui sont livres, comment faire pour qu'un dbat dmocratique et vraiment honnte ait lieu? Forcer tout le monde  faire trois annes intensives de gntique molculaire et ne laisser participer que ceux qui dcrocheront le diplme?

Inventer un dtecteur d'interprtations non-orientes pour les nuls?

AMHA encore et toujours, avant de vouloir animer un vrai dbat dmocratique, il faut s'assurer de rendre le sujet accessible  tous. Hors rien qu'ici, quand j'expose un fait simple tel que  
"OGM"!="utilisation des OGM",
 tu me rtorques aussitt "mais les entreprises sont mchantes, tu es naf". Ce qui prouve que tu as interprt mon fait, ajoutant   "OGM"!="utilisation des OGM" la dclaration implicite "et les entreprises utiliseront bien les OGM"... dclaration que je n'ai jamais faite, bien au contraire.

Alors, si sur du franais basique et simple, tu arrives  me faire dire des choses que je n'ai pas dit, ce sera quoi si j'ajoute du jargon scientifique auquel tu n'entraveras pas un mot? tu crois que tu pourras me rtorquer de faon pertinente?

Le coeur du problme, il est l.

----------


## Fenn_

> Ok, donc pour chaque type d'OGM, est-ce que des tudes ont t faites srieusement sur la transmission d'agents infectieux inter-espces ?
> 
> Marco46 est trs extrme dans son propos, mais il n'a pas tout  fait tort. Aprs les histoires d'amiante, de sang contamin, de vache folle, de grippe aviaire, est-ce qu'on veut vraiment une affaire du riz OGM, parce qu'un organisme de contrle a rendu un rapport biais ?


a, honntement, je n'en sais fichtre rien, et c'est bien le souci. Mais contrairement  l'change vain d'arguments dnus de sens qui a prcd,  c'est la bonne question  poser: quelles tudes faire, sur quoi, qui croire, et quels critres avant de dire "tel lment est sans danger?". Comment faire la juste part entre ncessit/principe de prcaution/sur-prcaution?
Sachant qu'il y aura toujours des facteurs non matriss (mais c'est le cas pour tout. ).


Le fond du "problme OGM", c'est a. a et la faon de transmettre l'information sous une forme comprhensible, sans que la dmago puisse s'en mler.

N'allez pas croire surtout que je dfend l'utilisation d'OGM sans aucun contrle. Mais il est idiot de s'opposer aux OGM "par principe" ( moins, comme je l'ai dit prcdemment, d'tre anti "mthodes d'augmentation de rendement en gnral", mais c'est un autre dbat.)





> Dsol pour l'amalgame OGM/type d'OGM.


Pas de souci, je ne m'attend pas  ce que des habitudes de formulation bien ancres disparaissent juste parce que je le signale  :;): 
Je veux juste m'assurer que le concept derrire soit pig malgr la formulation errone ^^

----------


## zul

> Dans le cas d'une plante rsistante  un insecte, par exemple. Mettons, un insecte se nourrissant  90% d'un type de plante. Ce type de plante, par OGM, devient imbouffable pour cette petite bte. A terme, disparition de cette espce. Espce qui fait (faisait) le bonheur d'une autre... qui elle aussi disparaitra... etc... 
>  Quelles consquences toutes ces disparitions vont-elles avoir sur 10, 20, 50, 100 ans ? Dans ce topic, nombreux sont ceux qui avancent comme arguments, le long terme (dans X annes on sera Y milliards). Visiblement, l'accroissement de la population est chiffrable () mais les consquences de la disparition d'espces d'insectes, d'animaux, de plantes, ... seraient nulles, ngligeables.


Marrant, on en a dj parl. Ou comment l'agriculture "biologique" a integr de nouvelles espces qui ont supplant les espces indignes (et dtruit une partie de l'cosystme locale). Evidemment, on peut reprendre la mme dmonstration avec les pesticides, potentiellement les OGM, et pourquoi pas des choses plus anodines : les ondes mises en gnral, la pollution en gnral, etc ... (donc d'aprs le principe de prcaution, on ne fait jamais rien parce qu'on est incapable d'valuer sur 100 ans). Retournons dans la fret, nus et arrtons de sacrifier la terre  ::D:

----------


## Shirraz

> Marco46 est trs extrme dans son propos, mais il n'a pas tout  fait tort. Aprs les histoires d'amiante, de sang contamin, de vache folle, de grippe aviaire, est-ce qu'on veut vraiment une affaire du riz OGM, parce qu'un organisme de contrle a rendu un rapport biais ?



Sophisme...
- amiante : mme problme qu'normment de choses du quotidien... Si l'amiante est un argument, alors on devrait aussi interdire le WiFi, les tlphones portables, les tls (rayonnement bta...) pour ne prendre que ce qui produit un rayonnement electro-magntique... On interdirait les voitures, les usines  charbon... En fait on interdirait tout ce qui fait la modernit, parce que  peu prs TOUT peu poser un soucis (retour aux cavernes donc ?) ! L'amiante ne posait pas plus de problmes sanitaires que ne peuvent poser l'usage  outrange des tlphones portables, la grande diffrence c'est qu'on pouvait se passer de l'amiante sans problme. Or, ce n'est pas le cas des OGM puisqu'on ne peut pas se permettre de perdre en rendement. L'amiante != OGM, amiante == pesticides. Et au passage, y'a pas plus NATUREL que l'amiante, comme quoi "bio" != 100% sans risques.


- sang contamin : erreur monumentale, les risques taient connus mais pour faire quelques conomies on a pas tester tout les dons. Rien  voir avec les OGM directement, on doit galement tester rgulirement les productions agricoles pour s'assurer qu'il n'y ai pas de toxines (comme pour les huitres). C'est invitable, OGM ou non. Et sinon, doit-on interdire les transfusions sanguines du coup ? A-t-on fait suffisamment de tests pour tre sr que les transfusions sanguines ne sont pas nocives pour le receveur ?  ::lol:: 


- Vache folle : mme problme que l'amiante. Il n'taient pas question de gntique, mais d'une pidmie d'ESB comme on connait des pidmie de gastro-entrite. Le seul problme ayant t qu'on a favoris cette maladie via les farines animales.


- Grippe aviaire : c'est quoi le rapport ? les avances modernes n'ont rien  voir l dedans, au contraire c'est notre prcautionnisme qui est effrayant dans les histoires de grippe aviaire ou grippe porcines...


En ralit tes arguments derservent ton propos, car :
1 - tu t'appuies sur l'amiante, qui est un produit naturel diectement extrait de roches. Donc tu prouves que naturel et artificiel ne sont pas respectivement innofensif et dangereux.
2 - l'exemples des grippes animal dmontre juste qu'on devient beaucoup trop prcautionneux. Syndrome de Cassandre ? J'en doute. En encore, tre beaucoup trop prcautionneux avec les grippes aviaires o animal n'ont pas du tout les consquences majeures d'une agriculture bio  grande chelle, c'est dire...





Marco, arrte avec ta vision rrone du march et du gouvernement. L'intert d'une multinationale n'est pas de "niquer tout le monde", mais de faire le plus de bnfices possibles. Or, un des moyens de faire des bnfices c'est de vendre au plus grand nombre. Si les OGM vendues sont rellement dangereuse et vont dcimer la terre entire, a qui vendront-ils leurs semence ?
Une entreprise quelconque ne cherchera "normalement" pas  rendre ses produits dangereux, tout au plus on a des ngligeances par manque de moyens et de connaissance (cf. produits chinois). Toute ta vie est au mains des entreprises, si tu a tellement peur, il faudrait que t'ai peur que la batterie de ton tlphone / laptop explose, que les airbags de ta voiture ne fonctionne pas et que l'ascenseur du bureau n'ai aucune scurit (et un jour tu vas descendre les 4 tages les plus rapides de ta vie)...
J'ai mis "normalement" entre parenthses parce que oui, il peut exister des entreprises mal intentionns (une infime partie), mais a ne remets pas en cause une technologie. Autant dire qu'on doit interdire les centrales nuclaires parce qu'on soupconne l'Iran de vouloir faire des bombes nuclaires ! Comme le prcise Fenn, c'ets pas la technologie qui est a remettre en cause, mais son usage. Tout comme Einstein savait que le nuclaire pourrait tre utilis a des fins ngatives, mais que les avances qu'il apporte taient absolument ncssaire et positives dans la globalit.



@ Fenn : j'ai bien peur malheureusement que tes propos ne seront pas considrer comme il se devrait... J'ai fait de long posts sur les autres domaines qui doivent tre considers, comme la dmographie, gographie, conomie, etc, et c'est pass quasi innapercu. C'est plus facile de se battre contre des arguments mal etays et spontans que des propos construits et rflchis   ::?:

----------


## dams78

> Marrant, on en a dj parl. Ou comment l'agriculture "biologique" a integr de nouvelles espces qui ont supplant les espces indignes (et dtruit une partie de l'cosystme locale). Evidemment, on peut reprendre la mme dmonstration avec les pesticides, potentiellement les OGM, et pourquoi pas des choses plus anodines : les ondes mises en gnral, la pollution en gnral, etc ... (donc d'aprs le principe de prcaution, on ne fait jamais rien parce qu'on est incapable d'valuer sur 100 ans). Retournons dans la fret, nus et arrtons de sacrifier la terre


Ou alors on peut vivre de nos exprience, on sait trs bien aujourd'hui qu'il ne faut pas se prcipiter dans ce genre de dcisions.

----------


## Fenn_

Etablir les limites du principe de prcaution reste quelque chose de difficile.
D'autant plus quand il s'agit d'une "prcaution thique" sur laquelle chacun a une opinion diffrente *fonde sur de l'opinion*.
En effet, sur le sujet qui nous intresse, un des arguments majeurs implique les consquences sur la plante. Tout ceux qui considrent que le principe de prcaution *vis  vis de la plante et de leur conception de sa "sauvegarde"* prvaut seront systmatiquement opposs  toute introduction d'espce OGM en milieu naturel.
Mais  mon sens, pour que ces gens soient crdibles, ils doivent tendre leur vision  toute action dommageable pour la plante (en utilisant une dfinition acceptable de "milieu naturel"),  plus ou moins long terme. Et mettre en application leurs principes. Pas seulement se donner bonne conscience en se disant "oui, j'achte des trucs sous plastique, mais au moins je suis contre les OGM".

Tenez, une petite anecdote sur le principe de prcaution tel qu'appliqu  l'heure actuelle dans la lgislation franaise (difficile de faire plus proche de nous), histoire de changer des considrations hypothtiques.

Je ne donne pas mon sang. Pourtant je suis en vie grce  une transfusion.
Les gens qui me connaissent (mais peu),  chaque collecte de sang, me font cette mme remarque: "Quoi? Tu ne donnes pas ton sang? Alors que a ne cote rien? Alors que sans donneurs tu ne serais pas l? Alors que tu prnes l'entraide et le partage?"
Ils ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils me blessent  chaque fois qu'ils disent a. Parce que bordel, oui, j'ai foutrement envie de partager ce fluide que je produis. Mais je n'ai pas le droit, selon la lgislation franaise.
Pourquoi? Principe de prcaution face  d'ventuels virus mergents.Il a fallu qu'on m'explique patiemment pour que je pige l'ide:
comme j'ai t transfus, et mme si le sang a t test, il existe un risque non nul (puisque le risque zro n'existe pas) pour que le sang qui m'a t donn contienne un agent infectieux rel mais encore indtectable  ce jour.
Aussi, une personne transfuse ne peut plus donner, afin de ne pas crer de chane de transmission de ce virus hypothtique.
a vous parat stupide? Parce qu' moi, a m'a paru dbile. Et on m'a rpondu "si cette loi avait t en vigueur avant, le SIDA se serait transmis beaucoup moins vite". Certes. Mais il se serait quand mme transmis, puisque le sang n'est pas le seul vecteur. Et  l'heure o la pnurie de donneurs se fait sentir, est-ce que l'on a vit plus de contaminations hypothtiques que l'on a refus de sang parfaitement utilisable? 
Je n'ai pas de rponse  cette question. Il n'y en a pas. Parce que c'est une pure question de perspective.
Celui qui crve parce qu'on a pas pu lui fournir de sang de son groupe dans les temps parce qu'on se prmunit contre un virus qu'on dcouvrira peut-tre un jour aura une opinion. Et si l'on dcouvre un tel virus, celui qui crvera parce qu' une priode, un endroit, on a pas appliqu cette rgle aura surement une autre opinion. L'une est-elle plus valable que l'autre?

On est ici face  ce type de cas. Le genre de dbat sans fin o il est impossible,  moins de voir l'avenir, de dire quelles consquences aura l'action. Aussi, sur "l'utilisation d'OGM en gnral", on ne peut pas dire qu'il y ait une bonne ou une mauvaise dcision. Quelque soit l'tude mene, mme sur 10, 20 ans, on peut toujours oublier quelque chose.

Par contre, pour "certains types d'OGM"  consquences nfastes videntes, on peut faire le choix de poser des interdictions, des limites.

Conclusion: principe de prcaution, oui, refus total de prendre une dcision, non.

----------


## ManusDei

> ce n'est pas le cas des OGM puisqu'on ne peut pas se permettre de perdre en rendement. L'amiante != OGM, amiante == pesticides. Et au passage, y'a pas plus NATUREL que l'amiante, comme quoi "bio" != 100% sans risques.


Une grosse partie de la production mondiale de bouffe est jete tous les ans (et ne quitte pas le lieu de production), alors qu'elle est comestible, pour des questions de calibrage principalement. a ne serait pas plus intelligent de manger a que de chercher  produire plus pour jeter plus ?


Amiante, sang contamin, vache folle, grippe aviaire, mme combat.
Les rsultats de leur utilisation n'ont pas t suffisamment tests, avec les rsultats qu'on connat, pour des questions conomiques.

@Fenn : pour le don du sang, c'est un peu plus compliqu, il y a d'autres facteurs en jeu, toutes les maladies et tous les virus ne sont pas tests.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> tu es donc contre la dmoustiquation (_au DDT, en plus !!!)_ qui a eu lieu autour de la Mditerrane dans les annes 50 et la rendue attrayante pour la majorit des habitants actuels ??


Oui bien sr que je suis contre. Pas toi ? 




> Il faut donc r-implanter des moustiques dans l'ensemble des tendues d'eau (lagunes, marais, tangs, etc) de la Ctte mditerannene


a, je ne sais pas. Mais je vois que le moustique porteur du Chikungunya arrive  Marseille et sur la cote d'Azur. Qui est capable de dire aujourd'hui que la destruction des moustiques mditerranens ne facilite pas cela, justement, et que si ces moustiques n'avaient pas t pulvriss au DTT, le moustique tigre (je crois que c'est comme cela qu'il s'appelle) n'aurait pas pu s'implanter.

Bien sr, ce ne sont que des suppositions, rien ne pouvant permettre de savoir. Mais, rien que de se poser la question, permet de voir toute la complexit des co-systmes. Et ce sont justement ces co-systmes que les cultures OGM  grande chelle mettent en prils.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Marco, arrte avec ta vision rrone du march et du gouvernement. L'intert d'une multinationale n'est pas de "niquer tout le monde", mais de faire le plus de bnfices possibles.


Sais-tu pourquoi il y a du plomb dans l'essence ?
Et pourquoi, les mares noires ? 
Augmenter les bnfices, sans s'occuper des consquences... C'est a ! Et c'est la loi du march !




> Mais il est idiot de s'opposer aux OGM "par principe" ( moins, comme je l'ai dit prcdemment, d'tre anti "mthodes d'augmentation de rendement en gnral", mais c'est un autre dbat.)


Ben, non, c'est pas obligatoire non plus. Je ne suis pas contre les OGM, mais contre l'augmentation du rendement en gnral. Mais, ce n'est pas le sujet, ici.




> Etablir les limites du principe de prcaution reste quelque chose de difficile.


+1000  ::ccool:: 




> Tenez, une petite anecdote sur le principe de prcaution tel qu'appliqu  l'heure actuelle dans la lgislation franaise (difficile de faire plus proche de nous), histoire de changer des considrations hypothtiques.
> 
> Je ne donne pas mon sang. Pourtant je suis en vie grce  une transfusion.
> Les gens qui me connaissent (mais peu),  chaque collecte de sang, me font cette mme remarque: "Quoi? Tu ne donnes pas ton sang? Alors que a ne cote rien? Alors que sans donneurs tu ne serais pas l? Alors que tu prnes l'entraide et le partage?"
> Ils ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils me blessent  chaque fois qu'ils disent a. Parce que bordel, oui, j'ai foutrement envie de partager ce fluide que je produis. Mais je n'ai pas le droit, selon la lgislation franaise.
> Pourquoi? Principe de prcaution face  d'ventuels virus mergents.Il a fallu qu'on m'explique patiemment pour que je pige l'ide:
> comme j'ai t transfus, et mme si le sang a t test, il existe un risque non nul (puisque le risque zro n'existe pas) pour que le sang qui m'a t donn contienne un agent infectieux rel mais encore indtectable  ce jour.
> Aussi, une personne transfuse ne peut plus donner, afin de ne pas crer de chane de transmission de ce virus hypothtique.
> a vous parat stupide? Parce qu' moi, a m'a paru dbile. Et on m'a rpondu "si cette loi avait t en vigueur avant, le SIDA se serait transmis beaucoup moins vite". Certes. Mais il se serait quand mme transmis, puisque le sang n'est pas le seul vecteur. Et  l'heure o la pnurie de donneurs se fait sentir, est-ce que l'on a vit plus de contaminations hypothtiques que l'on a refus de sang parfaitement utilisable? 
> ...


Trs bon exemple.
Rcemment, on a critiqu le gouvernement (et Dieu sait que je ne soutiens pas ce gouvernement) avec le nuage de cendres islandais. 
Posons-nous la question suivante : Et si un avion s'tait cras sur une ville  cause de ce nuage de cendres ? 




> Par contre, pour "certains types d'OGM"  consquences nfastes videntes, on peut faire le choix de poser des interdictions, des limites.


C'est exactement ce dont il est question ici,  mon sens. 
Faire en sorte qu'il y ait une lgislation bornant l'emploi des OGM, et que cette lgislation ne soit pas uniquement le fait du Lobby OGM. 
Mais visiblement, a en choque certain !

----------


## Shirraz

> Une grosse partie de la production mondiale de bouffe est jete tous les ans (et ne quitte pas le lieu de production), alors qu'elle est comestible, pour des questions de calibrage principalement. a ne serait pas plus intelligent de manger a que de chercher  produire plus pour jeter plus ?
> 
> 
> Amiante, sang contamin, vache folle, grippe aviaire, mme combat.
> Les rsultats de leur utilisation n'ont pas t suffisamment tests, avec les rsultats qu'on connat, pour des questions conomiques.
> 
> @Fenn : pour le don du sang, c'est un peu plus compliqu, il y a d'autres facteurs en jeu, toutes les maladies et tous les virus ne sont pas tests.



Ca ne change absolument rien au fait que dans 40 ans on sera plus de 9 milliards, que les surfaces agricoles vont toujours rtrecir et le nombre d'agriculteur diminuer. 

Ne pas gaspiller, je suis d'accord, mais l c'est vouloir faire rentrer un pied de 44 dans une chaussure de 40 avec le chausse pied de l'conomie et des immeubles  patates.

----------


## Fenn_

> @Fenn : pour le don du sang, c'est un peu plus compliqu, il y a d'autres facteurs en jeu, toutes les maladies et tous les virus ne sont pas tests.


Justement, ce n'est pas "plus compliqu", c'est une problmatique quasi identique.

->si on tait capable de tout tester, on pourrait laisser la propagation se faire 
->on sait qu'on en est incapable: on prend tout de mme (on ne va pas arrter toute transfusion) le risque d'une propagation, mais uniquement sur 1 gnration. (contrairement  ce que pensent beaucoup de gens, les OGM striles c'est pour cette mme raison, pas pour rendre l'agriculteur qui les emploierait dpendant d'achats de semence. Mme si videmment c'est un effet secondaire sur lequel les entreprises ne vont pas cracher.)
->mais si le mode de transmission est multiple, s'il y a mutation de l'agent au cours du transfert, si une utilisation non conforme/hors cadre lgal est faite (partage de seringue par exemple dans le cas du sang), malgr nos prcautions, on a une cata. 

Je suis d'accord pour dire que l'chelle est diffrente, mais si certains font le voeux (pieu/hypocrite?) d'agir "pour la plante", d'autres font le choix de "l'humano-centrisme". Lesquels ont tort, lesquels ont raison?

Et pour renchrir sur les gaspillages, sais-tu quel en est une des causes majeures dans notre bonne vieille France?
Encore une fois ce bon vieux principe de prcaution, tel qu'implment dans la loi!
Techniquement, le produit n'est pas impropre  la consommation. Mais il existe un risque non nul pour qu'il le soit. Alors on le jette. Et comme on estime que chacun est responsable de la mise  disposition de produits potentiellement dangereux pour autrui, on impose de les jeter de faon  ce qu'ils soient artificiellement rendus rellement impropres  la consommation.
Voil ce qui se passe quand on met le principe de prcaution entre les mains de nos lgislateurs dmocratiquement lus...
Cause majeures numro 2: la spculation sur l'alimentaire (on stocke pour faire monter les prix, donc raisons conomiques). Mais celle-ci est normalement interdite. (comme quoi les interdictions...)

----------


## Shirraz

> Sais-tu pourquoi il y a du plomb dans l'essence ?
> Et pourquoi, les mares noires ? 
> Augmenter les bnfices, sans s'occuper des consquences... C'est a ! Et c'est la loi du march !




Aucun rapport et exemple ridicules :
- on ajoutait du plomb  l'essence pour pallier aux techniques de raffinages moins volues qu'aujourd'hui. Le plomb servait  protger les moteurs et lubrifier les soupapes. Merci les vilaines cmopagnies ptrolires d'avoir ajout du plomb pour "niquer" les gens en protgeant leurs moteurs !
- En quoi des accidents ont un rapport avec tout a ? Tu crois que les compagnies sont contentes de perdre des sommes normes et de ternir leur image ? 


Arrtte le trolling...

----------


## behe

pour les moustiques :



> Oui bien sr que je suis contre. Pas toi ?


Cool, le retour du paludisme en Mditerrane. 
Mais je t'accorde que les pesticides  outrance ont rendus les moustiques bien plus rsistants (voire immuniss).

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca ne change absolument rien au fait que dans 40 ans on sera plus de 9 milliards, que les surfaces agricoles vont toujours rtrecir et le nombre d'agriculteur diminuer. 
> 
> Ne pas gaspiller, je suis d'accord, mais l c'est vouloir faire rentrer un pied de 44 dans une chaussure de 40 avec le chausse pied de l'conomie et des immeubles  patates.


Oui on sera 9 milliards, et non, je n'ai pas connaissance d'informations indiquant qu'on ne peut pas produire de quoi nourrir 9 milliards d'tres humains si on ne gaspille pas.




> Justement, ce n'est pas "plus compliqu", c'est une problmatique quasi identique.


Je voulais juste dire qu'il y a d'autres facteurs qui font que les transfuss ne peuvent pas donner leur sang  ::): .


@ Shirraz : C'est plus rentable pour les compagnies ptrolires d'utiliser un bateau pourri avec un quipage mal pay et de perdre une cargaison de temps en temps que d'avoir des bateaux en bon tat et un bon quipage. C'est d'ailleurs un fait point du doigt  chaque fois qu'un ptrolier coule.

----------


## Shirraz

> Oui on sera 9 milliards, et non, je n'ai pas connaissance d'informations indiquant qu'on ne peut pas produire de quoi nourrir 9 milliards d'tres humains si on ne gaspille pas.



Le gaspillage ne reprsente pas une part suffisamment importante pour que a change grand chose. Reste le problme de la place qu'on aura de moins en moins et surtout des bras qui prfrent videmment bosser dans un bureau que se tuer  la tche dans un champs. En outre, les cultures intensives on permis de plainement passer du secteur primaire au tertiaire. Tout pays se dveloppant tent  l'urbanisation (ce qui n'est pas ncssairement un mal, au contraire) et surtout  se dirriger vers le tertiaire.


Je le dis et rpte : bio = plus de surface  cultiver + plus grande part de personnes pour travailler les champs. Equation impossible  allier avec l'augmentation de la population.

----------


## alexrtz

> Bon, je ne citerais pas les insultes dont je fais l'objet sur ce post, qui ressemble de plus en plus  une foire d'empoigne entre deux camps incapables de rflexion saines.


L'hpital, la charit, toussa...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le gaspillage ne reprsente pas une part suffisamment importante pour que a change grand chose.


Non, juste 40% de la rcolte.

----------


## Shirraz

> Non, juste 40% de la rcolte.



40% c'est quoi ? 40% de produits qui ne correspondent pas aux calibres ou 40% qu'on jte ? Parce que le calibrage ne sert qu'au fruits et lgumes vendus tel quel dans les commerce, le reste est "transform" (comprendre pas assez "beaux" pour les talages, mais tout  fait bon pour faire des produits dj coups / prpar ou pour l'levage).
De plus, le calibrage sera toujours pratiqu, bio ou pas, tout simplement pour des questions de logistiques et de clart des prix, et c'ets pas demain que tout le monde ira / pourra acheter au march du village hein. Je dfie quiconque ici de n'acheter QUE des produits frais du march en tant assur que c'est du bio, et jamais de surgels ou en grandes surfaces. Et aussi de na manger de la viande que deux fois par semaine et pas que des steacks hein, mais du foie, de la langue, des pieds de porcs, de la cervelle...


Ca ne tient pas de toutes faons... Les types produirait 20% de plus mais en jterait 40% tout en dpensant de l'argent dans les pesticides, wahouuu, plus cher  produire, moins cher  la vente et en moins grande quantit, en effet, l'agriculture moderne est une vaste blague  ::aie:: 


Oh et rappellez moi quelque chose... Quel est le pourcentage de fruits et lgumes qu'on importe d'Espagne, du Maghreb et autres ?

----------


## Nyarlathotep

> Je le dis et rpte : bio = plus de surface  cultiver + plus grande part de personnes pour travailler les champs. Equation impossible  allier avec l'augmentation de la population.


En digne hritier du malthusianisme, on rpte des ides vieilles de deux sicles compltement dpasses. J'ai dj post un message  ce sujet et par consquent je ne juge pas ncessaire de me rpter, moi.

----------


## ManusDei

> 40% c'est quoi ? 40% de produits qui ne correspondent pas aux calibres ou 40% qu'on jte ? Parce que le calibrage ne sert qu'au fruits et lgumes vendus tel quel dans les commerce, le reste est "transform" (comprendre pas assez "beaux" pour les talages, mais tout  fait bon pour faire des produits dj coups / prpar ou pour l'levage).


40% qui ne correspondent pas aux calibres et qui sont donc jets (oui, mme pas utiliss pour faire des compotes vendues en supermarch). Au final les tudiants qui bossent l-dedans l't rcuprent des kilos et des kilos de pommes (par exemple), mais c'est rien compar  ce qui est jet.

Ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que les prix d'achats au producteur dpendent du calibrage, c'est  dire que si les fruits ne sont pas calibrs, le prix au kilo pour le producteur baisse, et ce mme si les fruits vont finir en compote. Donc les producteurs font le tri, car c'est devenu plus rentable pour eux de jeter 40% de leur production que de tout vendre au rabais.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je suis d'accord pour dire que l'chelle est diffrente, mais si certains font le voeux (pieu/hypocrite?) d'agir "pour la plante", d'autres font le choix de "l'humano-centrisme". Lesquels ont tort, lesquels ont raison?


J'aurais plutt dit que le choix tait entre "Agir pour la plante" (et donc l'homme), et "Faire des bnfices  tout prix".




> Et pour renchrir sur les gaspillages, sais-tu quel en est une des causes majeures dans notre bonne vieille France?
> Encore une fois ce bon vieux principe de prcaution, tel qu'implment dans la loi!
> Techniquement, le produit n'est pas impropre  la consommation. Mais il existe un risque non nul pour qu'il le soit. Alors on le jette. Et comme on estime que chacun est responsable de la mise  disposition de produits potentiellement dangereux pour autrui, on impose de les jeter de faon  ce qu'ils soient artificiellement rendus rellement impropres  la consommation.
> Voil ce qui se passe quand on met le principe de prcaution entre les mains de nos lgislateurs dmocratiquement lus...
> Cause majeures numro 2: la spculation sur l'alimentaire (on stocke pour faire monter les prix, donc raisons conomiques). Mais celle-ci est normalement interdite. (comme quoi les interdictions...)


C'est vrai, mais ce n'est pas la seule raison.
Le fait que tout les produits frais doivent rpondre  des critres tels que calibres, couleurs, ... 
Aussi que les super march proposent des quantits ahurissantes de produits frais (viandes, poissons, fruits et lgumes), obligatoirement, la perte est obligatoire, et que comme la perte est amortie par 1) les prix lev 2) l'tat 3) les assurances, ils se moquent totalement de celles-ci.




> Aucun rapport et exemple ridicules :
> - on ajoutait du plomb  l'essence pour pallier aux techniques de raffinages moins volues qu'aujourd'hui. Le plomb servait  protger les moteurs et lubrifier les soupapes. Merci les vilaines cmopagnies ptrolires d'avoir ajout du plomb pour "niquer" les gens en protgeant leurs moteurs !


a c'est ce que tu crois. Prends un peu de temps pour lire ceci. C'est difiant.




> - En quoi des accidents ont un rapport avec tout a ? Tu crois que les compagnies sont contentes de perdre des sommes normes et de ternir leur image ?


Une simple valuation des risques, de bonnes assurances, de bons cabinets d'avocats et des campagnes de pub pour redorer le blason. Total fait des milliards de bnfices, alors ce qu'ils ont du payer pour les mares noires (tout confondu - assurance, avocats, ddommagements, image  reluire, ...) c'est une goutte ... de ptrole !  :;): 




> L'hpital, la charit, toussa...


Vois pas le rapport, mais, je te reconnais ! 




> 40% c'est quoi ? 40% de produits qui ne correspondent pas aux calibres ou 40% qu'on jte ? Parce que le calibrage ne sert qu'au fruits et lgumes vendus tel quel dans les commerce, le reste est "transform" (comprendre pas assez "beaux" pour les talages, mais tout  fait bon pour faire des produits dj coups / prpar ou pour l'levage).
> De plus, le calibrage sera toujours pratiqu, bio ou pas, tout simplement pour des questions de logistiques et de clart des prix, et c'ets pas demain que tout le monde ira / pourra acheter au march du village hein. Je dfie quiconque ici de n'acheter QUE des produits frais du march en tant assur que c'est du bio, et jamais de surgels ou en grandes surfaces. Et aussi de na manger de la viande que deux fois par semaine et pas que des steacks hein, mais du foie, de la langue, des pieds de porcs, de la cervelle...
> 
> 
> Ca ne tient pas de toutes faons... Les types produirait 20% de plus mais en jterait 40% tout en dpensant de l'argent dans les pesticides, wahouuu, plus cher  produire, moins cher  la vente et en moins grande quantit, en effet, l'agriculture moderne est une vaste blague 
> 
> 
> Oh et rappellez moi quelque chose... Quel est le pourcentage de fruits et lgumes qu'on importe d'Espagne, du Maghreb et autres ?


Troll ! Non, je blague. Tes arguments ne sont pas faux, mais ils sont justes incomplets. On gaspille normment d'invendus. Pourquoi ? Pour proposer en permanence des talages bien achalands. 
Si beaucoup de fruits et lgumes viennent d'Espagne ou du Maghreb c'est pour des raisons d'argent. Parce que les lgislations sont plus souples l-bas sur l'emploi de certains pesticides interdits en France, sur la quantit et la manire de les dispenser. Le cot de la main d'uvre y est pour beaucoup aussi. Une taxe carbone sur les importations changerait peut-tre la donne. Mais on va crier au protectionnisme, alors que c'est juste du bon sens !

----------


## souviron34

> Oui bien sr que je suis contre. Pas toi ?


Je ne sais pas  l'poque, j'tais mme pas n, mais je sais que pour les quelque 4 miliions de personnes vivant aujourd'hui dans la rgion, je ne crois pas qu'ils te suivraient..

Toutes les maisons anciennes, mme  30 kms de la cte, ont des moustiquaires...

Alors le Cad d'Agde, Montepllier, Perpignan, et autre Barcars, Port-Leucate, le Grau du Roi, La Grande Motte, Palavas, etc etc, seraient infests, comme c'tait le cas avant, de moustiques.. 

Et les chers barbecues, jardins, et autres, bye bye  ::aie::   ::aie:: 








> Si beaucoup de fruits et lgumes viennent d'Espagne ou du Maghreb c'est pour des raisons d'argent. Parce que les lgislations sont plus souples l-bas sur l'emploi de certains pesticides interdits en France, sur la quantit et la manire de les dispenser. Le cot de la main d'uvre y est pour beaucoup aussi. !


Y-aurait t-y pas un (petit) peu du climat aussi ????


Et du fait que les occidentaux veulent manger des tomates, des fraises, de la salade, des haricots verts, des poivrons, et toussa toussa en hiver ??


Reviens juste  poireaux + p.d.t. + carottes + cleri + navets + choux-fleurs + oignons (*et rien d'autre*) *de dbut Novembre  dbut Juin*, et on verra.....


Je trouve a stupide, mais c'est le consommateur qui est demandeur...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je ne sais pas  l'poque, j'tais mme pas n, mais je sais que pour les quelque 4 miliions de personnes vivant aujourd'hui dans la rgion, je ne crois pas qu'ils te suivraient..
> 
> Toutes les maisons anciennes, mme  30 kms de la cte, ont des moustiquaires...
> 
> Alors le Cad d'Agde, Montepllier, Perpignan, et autre Barcars, Port-Leucate, le Grau du Roi, La Grande Motte, Palavas, etc etc, seraient infests, comme c'tait le cas avant, de moustiques.. 
> 
> Et les chers barbecues, jardins, et autres, bye bye


Les raisons taient-elles bonnes ? (immobilires non ?)
Les mthodes taient-elles bonnes ? (DTT ! )

Mais, comme toi, je n'tais pas n. Mais c'est toi qui a lanc le truc...  :;): 








> Y-aurait t-y pas un (petit) peu du climat aussi ????
> 
> 
> Et du fait que les occidentaux veulent manger des tomates, des fraises, de la salade, des haricots verts, des poivrons, et toussa toussa en hiver ??
> 
> 
> Reviens juste  poireaux + p.d.t. + carottes + cleri + navets + choux-fleurs + oignons (*et rien d'autre*) *de dbut Novembre  dbut Juin*, et on verra.....
> 
> 
> Je trouve a stupide, mais c'est le consommateur qui est demandeur...


Ben, nous c'est a (poireaux.. tout a ) et on n'est pas mort !  ::mouarf:: 
Le consommateur est demandeur, certes, mais la lgislation ne fait rien contre non plus !

----------


## Marco46

> Marco, arrte avec ta vision rrone du march et du gouvernement. L'intert d'une multinationale n'est pas de "niquer tout le monde", mais de faire le plus de bnfices possibles. Or, un des moyens de faire des bnfices c'est de vendre au plus grand nombre. Si les OGM vendues sont rellement dangereuse et vont dcimer la terre entire, a qui vendront-ils leurs semence ?
> Une entreprise quelconque ne cherchera "normalement" pas  rendre ses produits dangereux, tout au plus on a des ngligeances par manque de moyens et de connaissance (cf. produits chinois). Toute ta vie est au mains des entreprises, si tu a tellement peur, il faudrait que t'ai peur que la batterie de ton tlphone / laptop explose, que les airbags de ta voiture ne fonctionne pas et que l'ascenseur du bureau n'ai aucune scurit (et un jour tu vas descendre les 4 tages les plus rapides de ta vie)...
> J'ai mis "normalement" entre parenthses parce que oui, il peut exister des entreprises mal intentionns (une infime partie), mais a ne remets pas en cause une technologie. Autant dire qu'on doit interdire les centrales nuclaires parce qu'on soupconne l'Iran de vouloir faire des bombes nuclaires ! Comme le prcise Fenn, c'ets pas la technologie qui est a remettre en cause, mais son usage. Tout comme Einstein savait que le nuclaire pourrait tre utilis a des fins ngatives, mais que les avances qu'il apporte taient absolument ncssaire et positives dans la globalit.


Soit tu ne m'as pas lu, soit tu ne sais pas lire.

Tu redis ce que j'ai dj crit, je ne suis pas en dsaccord avec ce que tu dis et a n'a rien d'incohrent ou de contradictoire avec mon discours.

----------


## ManusDei

> Une taxe carbone sur les importations changerait peut-tre la donne. Mais on va crier au protectionnisme, alors que c'est juste du bon sens !


a serait du protectionnisme. De bon sens. Et a ne serait pas un mal.

----------


## souviron34

> Les raisons taient-elles bonnes ? (immobilires non ?)
> Les mthodes taient-elles bonnes ? (DTT ! )
> 
> Mais, comme toi, je n'tais pas n. Mais c'est toi qui a lanc le truc...



Le rsultat net est que 4 millions de personnes, dont une bonne part de retraits, et de jeunes (en particulier informaticiens !!!) s'y sont tablis...

Rsolvant une partie pas tout  fait ngligeable de la surpopulation et dees prix exhorbitants  Paris....

Si donc ces 3 millions revenaient  Paris pour fuir les moustiques (_ce qui tait le cas avant, Montpelleir tait une petite ville de province ne dpassant pas 80000 habitants, contre plus de 500 000 aujourd'hui)_, que diriez-vous, et tous ces gens qui rlent contre les prix des loyers (qui seraient tripls) ???











> Le consommateur est demandeur, certes, mais la lgislation ne fait rien contre non plus !


Super... Ayons un gourvenement qui nous dicte quoi manger !!  ::aie:: 


C'est pas toi qui rle dans d'autres threads (_avec d'autres ici comme Marco46_) contre la "drive policire de Sarko" ????


Faudrait savoir...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le rsultat net est que 4 millions de personnes, dont une bonne part de retraits, et de jeunes (en particulier informaticiens !!!) s'y sont tablis...
> 
> Rsolvant une partie pas tout  fait ngligeable de la surpopulation et dees prix exhorbitants  Paris....
> 
> Si donc ces 3 millions revenaient  Paris pour fuir les moustiques (_ce qui tait le cas avant, Montpelleir tait une petite ville de province ne dpassant pas 80000 habitants, contre plus de 500 000 aujourd'hui)_, que diriez-vous, et tous ces gens qui rlent contre les prix des loyers (qui seraient tripls) ???


M'en fout j'habite pas  Paris !  ::mouarf:: 
Maintenant, voir comment la cte d'Azur et la Camargue ont t compltement dtriores par des promoteurs immobiliers sans scrupule, ne me fait pas penser que c'tait une si bonne ide.
Mais, que va t-il se passer pour ses braves gens, alors que le moustique-tigre arrive ?  ::roll:: 




> Super... Ayons un gourvenement qui nous dicte quoi manger !! 
> C'est pas toi qui rle dans d'autres threads (_avec d'autres ici comme Marco46_) contre la "drive policire de Sarko" ????
> Faudrait savoir...


Non, non ! Ce n'tait pas mon propos. Je re-parlais de la taxe carbone sur les produits d'importation, et de aussi sur les serres-chauffes au gaz. De dtaxe sur les produits bio, ... bref tout un tas de mesures pouvant inciter les personnes  consommer plus intelligemment.

----------


## OWickerman

> Super... Ayons un gourvenement qui nous dicte quoi manger !!


C'est sur que d'avoir un consortium de multinationales sans scrupules (faites donc des recherches sur le codex alimentarius) qui le fait c'est mieux...
Surtout que ces gens sont actionnaires dans les laboratoires pharmaceutiques aussi...
Les OGM sont dangereux, toutes les tudes INDEPENDANTES le prouvent, ils sont, en outre, responsables de la disparition des abeilles (http://www.apivet.eu/ogm_et_abeilles/) et rien que a c'est une catastrophe.
Je vous recommande de lire l'excellente enqute journalistique "Le monde selon MONSANTO" puis de regarder le documentaire "Le march de la faim" et, enfin et surtout, de vous affranchir des mensonges des mdias de masse avant de parler de ce genre de sujet.

P.S.
Au passage, les rendements en agriculture chimique-OGM ne sont pas du tout plus levs qu'en agriculture "traditionnelle", les mthodes de production ont chang et ont t rationalises. De plus, si l'on s'intresse  la quantit de matire de l'extrait sec, l'agriculture "traditionnelle" (i.e. non chimique et non OGM) offre de meilleurs rendements.

----------


## Fenn_

Allez, je tente une dernire fois, aprs je rends les armes.
Il se tient ici un dbat  multi-couches  qui, en ltat, ne peut que rester dans un ternel chaos o les tensions sattisent sans cesse et o la salive virtuelle spuise vainement.
Pourquoi ? Parce que vous mlangez sans cesse des problmatiques distinctes lorsque vous vous rpondez les uns les autres.
Ici il devient ncessaire de sparer les thmes suivants :

1-  Le "bio" peut-il nourrir la population, ou est-il ncessaire dintervenir par un moyen quelconque sur les espces/interactions naturelles pour y parvenir? 
2-  Si intervention il doit y avoir, quel type dintervention est prfrable ? Slection despces ? Mthodes chimiques ? Interventions gntiques cibles ? Un peu de tout ?
3-  Dans le cas dinterventions gntiques cibles, quel cadre lgal/moral doit tre pos ? 
Dans ces trois thmatiques, ne doivent tre pris en compte que les arguments factuels (environnemento-socio-conomiques) permettant de construire des raisonnements logiques.
Le dbat  lhomme peut-il, moralement, se permettre de modifier la nature ? est une pure question dopinion, et tout argument reposant dessus sort des trois thmatiques exposes ci-dessus. On pourrait galement extraire dans la mme veine thico-philosophique jusquo peut-on se fier aux interprtations dtudes scientifiques ?  et  quelles limites au principe de prcaution ?  
Il existe une relation logique entre les problmatiques numrotes, qui fait quon ne peut changer constructivement sur lune qu condition dadmettre (uniquement  titre dhypothse dans cette section de dbat particulire) une alternative prcise de la problmatique prcdente. Mme si vous estimez par exemple quon ne doit pas recourir aux manipulations gntiques, rien ne vous empche de prendre  des OGM vont tre dploys  comme  hypothse de travail  et de participer sous cet angle  la thmatique 3, tout en soutenant votre propre thse dans la thmatique 1 ou 2.
Aussi, rpondre   la manipulation OGM peut augmenter le rendement moins invasivement que le chimique  par  oui mais le bio peut nous suffire  est une absurdit trollesque complte : le premier argument fait partie de la problmatique 2, le second de la problmatique 1. 
Alors, avant de rpondre  quelquun, vous seriez fort aimables de vous assurer de vous trouver dans le mme  espace de dbat  que lui, ce qui limiterait fortement la tournure trollesque de ce fil, et pourrait permettre de le transformer en espace de suggestion et dinformation constructif, duquel un lecteur ventuel sortirait plus clair.

Si vous ne vous sentez pas capable dune auto-discipline suffisante pour faire la part des choses  chaque post, rien ne vous empche de sparer ce thread en plusieurs, si ?

Jajouterai quen cas derreur/incomprhension/mots dpassant la pense, reconnatre son erreur/sexcuser peut dsamorcer une situation sur le point de senvenimer. Ce nest ni une dfaite, ni une marque de faiblesse, et a ne provoquera pas la combustion spontane de vos doigts ni de votre machine  :;): 

Faire une pause quand on sent que lon va perdre patience, ou laisser tomber quand quelquun  se bloque  illogiquement en mode  jai raison de toute faon vite bien des tracas. Et si cette personne fanfaronne ensuite des choses du genre  ah, ah, jai gagn, tas plus dargument  ou  tu ne fais que te rpter, a veut dire que tu as tort , ne vous chinez pas  tenter de lui expliquer quayant expos un ensemble logique complet et cohrent, vous avez prouv votre point, ou que  le nombre ne fait pas la qualit . Laissez-le dire, vous vous rendrez service.
Dans la mme optique, essayez de toujours rpondre a ce que lautre  effectivement dit, et non  ce quil pourrait ventuellement sous-entendre. De lautre ct, quand vous pratiquez des figures rhtoriques telles quironie, exagration, gnralisation, raisonnement par labsurde ou mtaphores cibles, assurez-vous dtre suffisamment clair pour quune personne mal rveille/de mauvaise foi ne puisse pas en faire dinterprtation errone.


Si vous aimez troller sans fin et vous balancer des vacheries  la tte, oubliez ce que je viens de dire.

Dsol si je donne limpression dtre un pdant donneur de leons ^^ Je dteste les situations conflictuelles qui peuvent sviter en suivant des rgles de bonnes conduites assez simples. (Et ceux qui les violent dlibrment me courent sur le haricot. Notez bien: je ne vise personne en disant cela).
Mais quand mme je me suis bien inscrit sur le  forum des professionnels de linformatique , non ? 
Je pensais quun dbat entre familiers de lalgorithmique ne pourrait qutre constructif et logiquement organis ^^ (okay, le pays des bisounours ctait  droite au prcdent carrefour ;p )

----------


## OWickerman

> 1-  Le "bio" peut-il nourrir la population, ou est-il ncessaire dintervenir par un moyen quelconque sur les espces/interactions naturelles pour y parvenir? 
> 2-  Si intervention il doit y avoir, quel type dintervention est prfrable ? Slection despces ? Mthodes chimiques ? Interventions gntiques cibles ? Un peu de tout ?
> 3-  Dans le cas dinterventions gntiques cibles, quel cadre lgal/moral doit tre pos ?



1 - http://www.delaplanete.org/L-agricul...peut-elle.html
Le problme de la famine n'est pas un problme de production, c'est un problme d'argent. les excdents alimentaires ne sont vendus qu'a ceux qui ont les moyens de les payer. Si l'on s'affranchissait de cela ds demain (je sais, ce n'est qu'une hypothse de rflexion), plus personne ne mourrait de la faim.
2 - Aucune intervention d'apprenti sorcier n'est ncessaire. De plus le "principe d'quivalence en substance" est une fumisterie intellectuelle.
3 - Voir 2.

----------


## ManusDei

> 1 - http://www.delaplanete.org/L-agricul...peut-elle.html
> Le problme de la famine n'est pas un problme de production, c'est un problme d'argent. les excdents alimentaires ne sont vendus qu'a ceux qui ont les moyens de les payer. Si l'on s'affranchissait de cela ds demain (je sais, ce n'est qu'une hypothse de rflexion), plus personne ne mourrait de la faim.


Par affranchir, tu veux dire ne plus faire payer les excdents alimentaires, bref nourrir la population gratuitement ?
Si c'est le cas, c'est une mauvaise ide. On revend une partie de nos excdents  des pays d'Afrique (principalement),  des prix infrieurs  ceux des marchs locaux, au final les agriculteurs locaux abandonnent, car il ne peuvent pas tenir la concurrence (dloyale ?). 
Donc moins d'agriculture, plus de dpendance  nos excdents, c'est un cercle vicieux bien connu des ONG maintenant, beaucoup se rendent compte que nos dons des 20-30 dernires annes ont fait beaucoup de mal  ces pays ("donne un poisson  un homme et il mangera un jour, apprend lui  pcher et il mangera toute sa vie").

1. Le bio nourrir tout le monde ? J'en doute.
2. Les trois  la fois,  condition que des tudes srieuses sur l'impact aient t faites, par des organismes le plus indpendants possibles.

----------


## dams78

> 1 - http://www.delaplanete.org/L-agricul...peut-elle.html
> Le problme de la famine n'est pas un problme de production, c'est un problme d'argent. les excdents alimentaires ne sont vendus qu'a ceux qui ont les moyens de les payer. Si l'on s'affranchissait de cela ds demain (je sais, ce n'est qu'une hypothse de rflexion), plus personne ne mourrait de la faim.
> 2 - Aucune intervention d'apprenti sorcier n'est ncessaire. De plus le "principe d'quivalence en substance" est une fumisterie intellectuelle.
> 3 - Voir 2.


D'ailleurs a soulve une bonne question, est ce que ces pays seront capable d'acheter des aliments OGM mme s'ils sont moins cher (et seront ils moins cher?)?

----------


## Fenn_

rponse concernant le point 1.

La politique conomique agressive des entreprise est une chose.
Nanmoins, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse rduire autant la problmatique avec des chiffres incomplets.
Mme si on part de l'hypothse d'excdents distribus, reste que:
- la population augmente, les surfaces de culture ncessaires avec.
- quand on veut prserver la nature et rduire l'empreinte humaine pour de vrai, il faut tendre vers le minimum de surfaces cultives (donc le maximum de rendement, sous rserve que l'augmentation ne se fasse pas au dtriment de la richesse des sols). si l'on doit tout dfricher pour parvenir  une prod suffisante, je ne pense pas que ce soit un bien.

point 2+post prcdent:

Entreprises, thunes, monsanto, apprenti sorcier... Tout cela, ce sont des considrations sur "l'utilisation que des salauds font des technologies", et je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut les brider, voire carrment changer de modle conomique. Mais pas pour se servir de a comme argument contre les technologies en gnral. AMHA,  l'heure actuelle, les manipulations gntiques *cibles et parfaitement encadres* (donc pas  l'aveugle par Monsanto) sont, non pas la voie ouverte  la destruction des milieux, mais au contraire une possibilit de retour arrire sur ce que l'on a fait de pire jusqu' prsent. Si au lieu de contaminer l'ensemble des milieux avec des produits  haut impact, de dfricher en masse, de faire des slections d'espces qui elles seront invasives car non-brides niveau reproduction, on se mettait  gnrer un pool limit d'espces modifies arrivant au mme rsultat sans les inconvnients... ( vrai dire, dans ma vision idal, on produirait carrment des plantes gnrant l'ensemble des nutriments ncessaires  l'homme et on cesserait la prod inutile)

Alors (et l je suis sur mon point 3), bien videmment, non au plantes pesticides dtruisant les insectes, non aux plantes ultra rsistantes capables de se reproduire et d'infecter un milieu. Mais oui  des plantes  rendement nutritif fort ( condition que leur cots de production ne grimpe pas en consquence parce qu'une entreprise aura dcid "qu'il faut bien amortir la R&D"). Et ce n'est pas une fumisterie intellectuelle, c'est une possibilit relle (pour mmoire, je suis gnticien de formation  :;):  ) pour peu que les crdits ncessaires soient allous et le cadre lgal pos pour empcher le dveloppement de mthodes plus simples  mettre en oeuvre mais beaucoup plus nocives.

a, c'est une remarque transverse: les articles orients "protection de la nature" ne font pas mieux que la propagande des entreprises. Si tu avais lu mes interventions prcdentes et mes explications (longues et rbarbatives peut tre) sur les tudes et leurs interprtations, ainsi que sur "qu'est-ce qu'un OGM" et sur la gnralisation abusive "les OGM", tu ne dirais pas une btise pareille:




> Les OGM sont dangereux, toutes les tudes INDEPENDANTES le prouvent


Certaines tudes indpendantes prouvent peut-tre que certains types d'OGM sont dangereux dans certains cas. Aucune tude ne peut prouver de faon scientifiquement valide que "les OGM sont dangereux". Mais comme j'ai dj expliqu a en long, en large et en travers...

Voil qui expose mon point de vue dans chaque dbat  ::D:

----------


## Marco46

> Dsol si je donne limpression dtre un pdant donneur de leons ^^ Je dteste les situations conflictuelles qui peuvent sviter en suivant des rgles de bonnes conduites assez simples. (Et ceux qui les violent dlibrment me courent sur le haricot. Notez bien: je ne vise personne en disant cela).
> Mais quand mme je me suis bien inscrit sur le  forum des professionnels de linformatique , non ?
> Je pensais quun dbat entre familiers de lalgorithmique ne pourrait qutre constructif et logiquement organis ^^ (okay, le pays des bisounours ctait  droite au prcdent carrefour ;p )


Merci  toi  Homme de Lumire, de descendre si bas pour nous montrer la voie. Excuse les pauvres pcheurs que nous sommes de ne pas suivre les (tes ?) rgles du trs haut !

Je te conseille vivement cette lecture.

 ::zoubi:: 




> Entreprises, thunes, monsanto, apprenti sorcier... Tout cela, ce sont des considrations sur "l'utilisation que des salauds font des technologies", et je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faut les brider, voire carrment changer de modle conomique. Mais pas pour se servir de a comme argument contre les technologies en gnral.


Tout le monde est d'accord avec a cher ami. A moins d'tre totalement obscurantiste, personne ici n'est contre la fin des recherches. Le problme porte  100% sur le sujet que tu cartes d'un revers de la main  savoir l'utilisation faites par les entreprises des OGM. Comment contrler ces entreprises alors qu'elles mmes contrlent en grande partie les mdias d'information hors Internet et une bonne part des politiques ?

C'est pour cette raison essentielle qu'il faut se battre contre les OGM (en fait on devrait dire, l'utilisation irresponsable des OGM et pas les OGM en tant que tels je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point), la neutralit du net, etc ...

----------


## Fenn_

> Merci  toi  Homme de Lumire, de descendre si bas pour nous montrer la voie. Excuse les pauvres pcheurs que nous sommes de ne pas suivre les (tes ?) rgles du trs haut !
> 
> Je te conseille vivement cette lecture.


C'est un paragraphe magnifiquement conu, y a tout ce qu'il faut dedans, j'admire! mais je ne me laisserai pas entrainer dans la provoc' ;p (je n'aurais mme pas d relever en fait, mais je suis quand mme humain)
Libre  chacun de lire ce que j'ai crit et de me faire ou non un procs d'intention.




> Tout le monde est d'accord avec a cher ami. A moins d'tre totalement obscurantiste, personne ici n'est contre la fin des recherches. Le problme porte  100% sur le sujet que tu cartes d'un revers de la main  savoir l'utilisation faites par les entreprises des OGM. Comment contrler ces entreprises alors qu'elles mmes contrlent en grande partie les mdias d'information hors Internet et une bonne part des politiques ?
> 
> C'est pour cette raison essentielle qu'il faut se battre contre les OGM (en fait on devrait dire, l'utilisation irresponsable des OGM et pas les OGM en tant que tels je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point), la neutralit du net, etc ...





> 3-  Dans le cas dinterventions gntiques cibles, quel cadre lgal/moral doit tre pos ?


Ajoute "et comment le faire appliquer" si tu veux, a va avec. Je n'carte donc rien du tout  :;): 
Je me contente de proposer une sparation claire entre ces points et d'autres pour que l'on s'y retrouve. Si tu t'es cogn comme moi toutes les pages et tous les posts, tu as du remarquer que rgulirement l'un cite un autre et lui rpond  ct de la plaque non? (parfois en ajoutant des mots... "doux"). Alors que sur le fond, et dans un espace de dbat donn, ils sont d'accord... Je trouve a dommage. (Il fut un temps o je trouvais a poilant, mais quand on voit  quoi conduit l'incomprhension mutuelle  grande chelle... T_T ) 




> Comment contrler ces entreprises alors qu'elles mmes contrlent en grande partie les mdias d'information hors Internet et une bonne part des politiques ?


Vui hein, c'est donc bien la question (entre autres xD) qu'on se pose ici depuis le dbut. 
Je classe parmi les pistes de rponse: duquer la population  la construction de raisonnements  partir de faits bruts, pas d'interprtations biaises (dans un sens comme dans l'autre), mais a je l'avais dj dit. Et a entraine la question du "comment parvenir  ce rsultat?".
"mettre au pouvoir des gens qui agissent dans l'intrt de la population, pas de leur porte-monnaie" marcherait aussi.
Sinon il y a galement "dclencher une rvolution  l'chelle de la plante et tout changer pour que ce soit mieux". Personnellement, c'est ma favorite, mais je n'ai pas encore la moindre ide sur le "comment la mettre en oeuvre", et "dfinir un 'mieux' qui mette tout le monde d'accord". Je bloque galement beaucoup sur "pousser  se bouger des gens qui sont majoritairement d'accord pour que a change,  condition que ce soit quelqu'un d'autre qui s'y colle, et qu'on puisse s'auto-fliciter si a marche/crucifier le quelqu'un d'autre si a foire".
Note: il n'y a pas d'ironie l, c'est exactement ce que je pense.

Sinon... question! :



> personne ici n'est contre la fin des recherches


"fin" comme "finalit" ou il y a une petite erreur dans la phrase? ;p

----------


## OWickerman

> (pour mmoire, je suis gnticien de formation  )


Et tu as gob le "principe d'quivalence en substance" ?

P.S.
Si tu veux parler de "formation", j'ai des diplmes universitaires en biologie, Philosophie et informatique, ce qui me permet de me rendre compte des moments ou on me prend pour un ne.

----------


## Fenn_

> Et tu as gob le "principe d'quivalence en substance" ?
> 
> P.S.
> Si tu veux parler de "formation", j'ai des diplmes universitaires en biologie, Philosophie et informatique, ce qui me permet de me rendre compte des moments ou on me prend pour un ne.


Je ne "gobe" rien du tout. Je me sers de connaissances acquises pour asseoir mes raisonnements.

- Au vu de l'tat actuel des connaissances en gntique, *il est possible de faire aboutir des recherches* permettant de crer des espces  la fois moins dommageables pour l'environnement que les techniques de production actuellement employes, et plus "nutritives" d'un point de vue biochimique. 
videmment, tout a dans les limites des principes physico-chimique tablis (on ne fera jamais une plante qui gnre des atomes tout neufs plutt que de les tirer de son milieu. Par contre, changer la faon de les transformer pour produire moins des molcules non-vitales pour la plante dans un cycle, et plus de molcules nutritive pour l'homme  la place, oui)
(cf ce que je raconte quelques posts au dessus pour une version complte)

a, c'est l'expos de mon point de vue, sans tiquetage "principe de truc", ou "thorie de bidule". 

aprs, quand des pseudo-scientifiques  la botte des entreprises de bio-tech nous livrent des tudes biaises en prtendant qu'ils ont dores et dj la solution miracle entirement teste, prouve, prte  utiliser, livre avec calculs fumeux intgrs, videmment que je les conchie! Je n'ai jamais prtendu le contraire! Mais autant que ceux qui, sous prtexte de "rveiller l'opinion", prsentent des tudes biaises dans l'autre sens, condamnant en bloc la notion mme d'OGM.

----------


## lvr

Merci Fenn__ d'avoir (tent de) structur ce dbat.

----------


## OWickerman

> Je ne "gobe" rien du tout. Je me sers de connaissances acquises pour asseoir mes raisonnements.
> 
> - Au vu de l'tat actuel des connaissances en gntique, *il est possible de faire aboutir des recherches* permettant de crer des espces  la fois moins dommageables pour l'environnement que les techniques de production actuellement employes, et plus "nutritives" d'un point de vue biochimique.


Mis  part un petit dtail : on ne sait pas modifier le matriel gntique autrement qu'au hasard. On sait ce que l'on ajoute mais on ne sait pas ou on le met dans le gnome naturel (mais tu connais sans doute la mthode des micro boulets de canons utilise actuellement).

----------


## Fenn_

C'est  la fois vrai et faux, on peut tout de mme faire un minimum de ciblage  :;): 

(il y a toujours plusieurs approches pour arriver un rsultat)

Et il n'y a pas que l'insertion directe de gnes dans la partie OGM (on peut aussi chercher  muter des rgulateurs par exemple. Ou chercher du ct des endosymbioses)

Ce qui est sr, mme aprs l'insertion du gne que l'on veut au "bon" endroit, et sa transcription assure (parce que a non plus c'est jamais gagn d'avance), c'est que l'organisme cr doit encore tre test de nombreuses faons (a-t-on perturb d'autres portions du gnome? gnr des mtabolites indsirables? etc.)

Il y a donc l-dedans plthore de techniques  mettre au point, et de choix  faire tout au long du processus. Il y a un monde entre "la R&D" et la "mise en production".

Et je suis d'accord avec beaucoup ici pour dire qu'il est trop tt pour la phase production, et qu'aucune tude satisfaisante n'a encore t produite.
Les recherches ont t effectues par des entreprises qui ont dj prouv qu'elles n'taient pas dignes de confiance, et les choix de conception initiaux me laissent dubitatifs.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et je suis d'accord avec beaucoup ici pour dire qu'il est trop tt pour la phase production, et qu'aucune tude satisfaisante n'a encore t produite.
> Les recherches ont t effectues par des entreprises qui ont dj prouv qu'elles n'taient pas dignes de confiance, et les choix de conception initiaux me laissent dubitatifs.


C'est exactement ce que nombre de personnes catalogues anti-OGM ont dit et rpt dans ce sujet, ce faisant par la mme insulter par quelques individus n'y connaissant rien et, sans raison, sont pour la mise en production intensive de produits OGM

----------


## souviron34

> Les OGM sont dangereux, toutes les tudes INDEPENDANTES le prouvent, *ils sont, en outre, responsables de la disparition des abeilles* (http://www.apivet.eu/ogm_et_abeilles/) et rien que a c'est une catastrophe.



J'en ai plus que marre des interprtations et citations qui vont dans le sens du vent...


Les pesticides en cause dans la disparition des abeilles


La mort des abeilles met la plante en danger





> Faut-il incriminer les pesticides ? Un nouveau microbe ? La multiplication des missions lectromagntiques perturbant les nanoparticules de magntite prsentes dans l'abdomen des abeilles ? "" Plutt une combinaison de tous ces agents "", assure le professeur Joe Cummins de l'universit d'Ontario. Dans un communiqu publi cet t par l'institut Isis (Institute of Science in Society), une ONG base  Londres, connue pour ses positions critiques sur la course au progrs scientifique


(pourtant une organisation militante)


Pesticides: LA cause de disparition des abeilles


etc etc..

Comme on le voit, il n'est nulle part fait mention d'OGM, mais mme dans le texte et l'tude de l'ONG militante :




> Faut-il incriminer les pesticides ? Un nouveau microbe ? La multiplication des missions lectromagntiques perturbant les nanoparticules de magntite prsentes dans l'abdomen des abeilles ? "" Plutt une combinaison de tous ces agents ""




Alors mer.e...

----------


## OWickerman

J'adore l'amalgame "anti ogm = crationiste anti science"...
Souviron, tu devrais lire le Nexus N 67. Il y a un excellent artice qui explique le rapport entre la disparition de 80% des abeilles nord amricaines et les culture ogm.

----------


## babaothe

> Souviron, tu devrais lire le Nexus N 67. Il y a un excellent artice qui explique le rapport entre la disparition de 80% des abeilles nord amricaines et les culture ogm.


salut OWickerman

j'habite un secteur ultra-protg sur le plan environnemental (fort domaniale sur laquelle donne le portail ouest de ma maison). Ici : ni OGM, ni pesticides, ni herbicides, que ce soit en fort ou " la ronde" (et quand je dis  la ronde, c'est au moins 10 kms  la ronde).
Cette fort est borde sur tout son primtre par une lisire fleurie d'espces galement protges et traditionnellement "hantes" par des milliers de milliers d'abeilles. Constatation : le nombre de ces butineuses a brutalement chut. Paralllement, celui d'une certaine varit de gupes a, lui, augment, ainsi que celui des bourdons.
On constate galement, dans le mme temps, une prolifration des phytolaccas, en dpit d'une lutte incessante pour  se dbarrasser ( la main) de ce vgtal invasif introduit en France on ne sait par qui, o et comment, depuis l'Amrique du Nord, il y a quelques dizaines d'annes.
Si rien ne permet encore d'en conclure que certaines gupes ou ce vgtal pourraient tre les responsables, nous savons par contre que ni les OGM, ni les pesticides, ni les herbicides ne sont ici  incriminer (puisque non prsents).

----------


## dams78

> salut OWickerman
> 
> j'habite un secteur ultra-protg sur le plan environnemental (fort domaniale sur laquelle donne le portail ouest de ma maison). Ici : ni OGM, ni pesticides, ni herbicides, que ce soit en fort ou " la ronde" (et quand je dis  la ronde, c'est au moins 10 kms  la ronde).
> Cette fort est borde sur tout son primtre par une lisire fleurie d'espces galement protges et traditionnellement "hantes" par des milliers de milliers d'abeilles. Constatation : le nombre de ces butineuses a brutalement chut. Paralllement, celui d'une certaine varit de gupes a, lui, augment, ainsi que celui des bourdons.
> On constate galement, dans le mme temps, une prolifration des phytolaccas, en dpit d'une lutte incessante pour  se dbarrasser ( la main) de ce vgtal invasif introduit en France on ne sait par qui, o et comment, depuis l'Amrique du Nord, il y a quelques dizaines d'annes.
> Si rien ne permet encore d'en conclure que certaines gupes ou ce vgtal pourraient tre les responsables, nous savons par contre que ni les OGM, ni les pesticides, ni les herbicides ne sont ici  incriminer (puisque non prsents).


Si j'ai bien compris c'est l'intrusion d'une espce qui est en cause?
Cela montre bien, un fois de plus, que quand on essaye de "modifier la nature", cela  des consquences parfois dsastreuses auxquelles on ne pense pas forcment au dbut.
Serait ce une des causes de la cration du principe de prcaution?

----------


## babaothe

> Si j'ai bien compris c'est l'intrusion d'une espce qui est en cause?
> Cela montre bien, un fois de plus, que quand on essaye de "modifier la nature", cela  des consquences parfois dsastreuses auxquelles on ne pense pas forcment au dbut.
> Serait ce une des causes de la cration du principe de prcaution?


salut

1) voici ce que j'ai dit, pourtant !



> Si rien ne permet encore d'en conclure que certaines gupes ou ce vgtal pourraient tre les responsables, nous savons par contre que ni les OGM, ni les pesticides, ni les herbicides ne sont ici  incriminer (puisque non prsents).


et galement :



> vgtal invasif introduit en France 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				on ne sait par qui, o et comment


En te prcisant maintenant :
- qu'il s'est introduit en France, mais galement dans toute l'Europe,  peu prs au mme moment, il y a plusieurs dcennies
- que ses graines, qui rsistent  presque tout, peuvent trs bien avoir t importes par des oiseaux migrateurs (ils sont galement des lments de la nature, non ?)
Mais (une autre fois et surtout) : on ne sait pas s'il est le responsable (pas plus que l'on a de relles certitudes en ce qui concerne les gupes). Tout ce que l'on sait avec certitude, c'est que l'on ne peut incriminer *ici* ni les pesticides, ni les herbicides, ni les OGM (absents)

En rgle gnrale, il vaut mieux se garder de conclusions htives et au premier degr. Dans le cas contraire, on tomberait dans des erreurs extraordinaires, du genre (exemple) : "Windows Vista est probablement responsable de la diminution du nombre des abeilles, puisque sa sortie correspond au phnomne constat" ! Tu te rends compte ?  ::lol::

----------


## Nebulix

> quand on essaye de "modifier la nature", cela  des consquences parfois dsastreuses


Sauf que ce qu'on appelle "nature" en Europe est entirement artificiel, dj modifi par des gnrations d'agriculteurs, l'introduction de quantits d'espces importes de l'autre bout du monde, ou obtenues par manipulations gntiques plus ou moins empiriques.

----------


## souviron34

> J'adore l'amalgame "anti ogm = crationiste anti science"...
> Souviron, tu devrais lire le Nexus N 67. Il y a un excellent artice qui explique le rapport entre la disparition de 80% des abeilles nord amricaines et les culture ogm.


Pourrais-tu me dire alors pourquoi le Gaucho et le Rgent ont t interdits ???

http://inventerre.canalblog.com/arch.../17174984.html



PS: et d'ailleurs, mme l, on revient  on cheval de bataille quant au RC et au fait que les gens veulent leurs maisons individuelles avec petit jardin, zones commerciales et zones d'activit etc etc :




> Les scientifiques de l'Agence franaise de scurit sanitaire (www.afssa.fr) donnent de leur ct une vision plus nuance... *Sans carter totalement la responsabilit des pesticides, ils voquent le rle des virus et champignons qui s'attaquent aux abeilles, ainsi que la modification du paysage agricole et la diminution de la biodiversit*. Moins de plantes et de fleurs, c'est aussi moins de nourriture pour les abeilles.









> Sauf que ce qu'on appelle "nature" en Europe est entirement artificiel, dj modifi par des gnrations d'agriculteurs, l'introduction de quantits d'espces importes de l'autre bout du monde, ou obtenues par manipulations gntiques plus ou moins empiriques.


 ::ccool:: 

Ne serait-ce que le mimosa, le bougainvilliers (_tiens tiens, son nom provient de Bougainville, qui l'a ramen lors de ses voyages dans le Pacifique_), le cdre du liban, l'olivier, le prunus, le mandarinier (_tiens tiens, c'est un croisement, un essai gntique_) etc etc.., sans parler des betteraves  sucre, des endives, des pommes, des mille varits de patates...

----------


## Nebulix

> Souviron, tu devrais lire le Nexus N 67. Il y a un excellent artice qui explique le rapport entre la disparition de 80% des abeilles nord amricaines et les culture ogm.


Rsum d'autres articles, ::ccool::  repris du site du journal :



> La fameuse fusion froide, officiellement invalide depuis vingt ans, refait surface grce  de nombreuses expriences hautement probantes
> 
> Hati, phnomne naturel ou arme sismique ?
> Exceptionnel par sa force, atypique par sa forme, providentiel dans le contexte gopolitique, le sisme hatien sme le doute : et sil avait t provoqu artificiellement ?
> 
> Protodies : la petite musique du vivant
> Dans les annes 60, le physicien Jol Sternheimer laborait des mlodies capables dinfluencer la synthse des protines : les protodies. Aujourdhui, une socit commercialise des solutions issues de ses travaux
> .
> Pasteur, sauveur ou imposteur ?
> ...


** vaut le dtour ::mouarf::

----------


## lvr

> Evidemment, on peut reprendre la mme dmonstration avec les pesticides, potentiellement les OGM, et pourquoi pas des choses plus anodines : les ondes mises en gnral, la pollution en gnral, etc ... (donc d'aprs le principe de prcaution, on ne fait jamais rien parce qu'on est incapable d'valuer sur 100 ans). Retournons dans la fret, nus et arrtons de sacrifier la terre


Pourquoi faire des OGM, puisque de toute faon les insectes contre lesquels ont essaye d'immuniser une plante vont s'adapter ex finalement quand mme attaquer la plante. Pour gagner combien de temps ? Et, en admettant qu'on matrise les premiers (devenus inefficaces), pour devoir redvelopper d'autres OGM qu'on ne matrisera pas ? Ca ressemble  une fuite en avant perptuelle: nature contre technologie .

----------


## Nebulix

> Pourquoi faire des OGM, puisque de toute faon les insectes contre lesquels ont essaye d'immuniser une plante vont s'adapter ex finalement quand mme attaquer la plante. Pour gagner combien de temps ? Et, en admettant qu'on matrise les premiers (devenus inefficaces), pour devoir redvelopper d'autres OGM qu'on ne matrisera pas ? Ca ressemble  une fuite en avant perptuelle: nature contre technologie .


C'est vrai. Pourquoi ne pas laisser les insectes dtruire les rcoltes, puisque c'est dans l'ordre de la "Nature"

----------


## babaothe

> Pourquoi faire des OGM, puisque de toute faon les insectes contre lesquels ont essaye d'immuniser une plante vont s'adapter ex finalement quand mme attaquer la plante. Pour gagner combien de temps ? Et, en admettant qu'on matrise les premiers (devenus inefficaces), pour devoir redvelopper d'autres OGM qu'on ne matrisera pas ? Ca ressemble  une fuite en avant perptuelle: nature contre technologie .


Salut

Tiens !
Tu crois que c'est vraiment l le propos essentiel des OGM ?
Rien d'autre ? Tu es sr ?

----------


## lvr

> C'est vrai. Pourquoi ne pas laisser les insectes dtruire les rcoltes, puisque c'est dans l'ordre de la "Nature"





> Tu crois que c'est vraiment l le propos essentiel des OGM ?
> Rien d'autre ? Tu es sr ?


Mon intervention tait en raction aux propos de Zul, qui estime que ladaptabilit du monde vivant plaide en faveur des OGM. Je pense le contraire. Etant donn le risque engendr par les OGM et si ces OGM n'auront une efficacit limite dans le temps, est-ce que le risque encourus vaut encore la peine de le prendre ?
Nebulix> ton intervention est d'une parfaite subtilit. Je vois que tu es arriv au 1er point de "L'Art d'avoir toujours raison" mentionn par Macro46 plus haut dans le dbat: "Exagrer" !

----------


## Nebulix

> Nebulix> ton intervention est d'une parfaite subtilit. Je vois que tu es arriv au 1er point de "L'Art d'avoir toujours raison" mentionn par Macro46 plus haut dans le dbat: "Exagrer" !


Schopenhauer parle aussi des arguments _ad hominem_...
Mme aprs relecture, je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir beaucoup exagr, juste un peu extrapol pour faire rflchir. Mettons les points sur les i :
Il y a environ 10000 ans, nos anctres ont invent l'agriculture : Ils ont introduit des cosystmes artificiels (champs) dans la nature. L'cosystme gnral a t perturb et en particulier les espces qui pouvaient en profiter  ont prolifr, menaant en retour les rcoltes.
Ce cycle se perptue depuis lors, avec des hauts et des bas (famines). Tout le succs de l'humanit vient du fait qu'avec son ingniosit *elle a su garder quelques annes d'avance* sur ses concurrents.
La mthode principale utilise a toujours t la manipulation gntique, sous forme de croisements et d'hybridations dont les "OGM" d'aujourd'hui ne sont qu'une version mieux contrle.
Depuis peu ont t introduits les insecticides, pesticides, etc.
A chaque fois les "concurrents" se sont adapts.
Je ne vois pas de raison que cel (cette "fuite en avant") s'arrte... tant que nous garderons quelques annes d'avance.
L'tablissement d'un quilibre stable me parait totalement utopique.
Il tait sans doute draisonnable de vouloir faire comprendre cel en uns seule phrase ironique  ::?:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> 1)Il y a environ 10000 ans, nos anctres ont invent l'agriculture
> 2)Ils ont introduit des cosystmes artificiels (champs) dans la nature. 
> 3)La mthode principale utilise a toujours t la manipulation gntique


Tu pourrais nous mettre en lien, les travaux de M. Grumph clbre gnticien nandertalien !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nebulix

> Tu pourrais nous mettre en lien, les travaux de M. Grumph clbre gnticien nandertalien !


Pour mmoire, l'homme de neandertal a disparu il y a 30 000 ans, soit 20 000 ans avant le dbut de l'agriculture ...

----------


## Marco46

> Pour mmoire, l'homme de neandertal a disparu il y a 30 000 ans, soit 20 000 ans avant le dbut de l'agriculture ...


C'tait quand mme drle. Mais j'aurais mis monsieur Agreuh c'est mieux  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour mmoire, l'homme de neandertal a disparu il y a 30 000 ans, soit 20 000 ans avant le dbut de l'agriculture ...


Bof, selon certains l'agriculture remonte bien avant, alors...  ::roll::

----------


## lvr

> Schopenhauer parle aussi des arguments _ad hominem_...


 :;):  J'aime bien ce thread. On y trouve tous les travers dcrit dans ce document. On dirait que peu d'intervenants essaye de faire a convenablement, moi y compris.

Pour revenir  la discussion, j'avais bien compris le sens de ta rponse.
Ce que j'essaye de mettre dans la balance, c'est le risque encourus par les OGM et la dure d'efficacit d'un OGM. 
Si on pouvait garantir qu'un OGM bien test pouvait garantir une solution  long-terme, je dirais pourquoi pas. Mais si cette solution n'a qu'une courte dure de vie, il faudra la remplacer rapidement, tester son remplaant, ... D'o, connaissant les travers de ces industries, nouveau risque non ngligeable. 

C'est toujours une question de cot-bnfice-risque.

----------


## souviron34

> Si on pouvait garantir qu'un OGM bien test pouvait garantir une solution  long-terme, je dirais pourquoi pas. Mais si cette solution n'a qu'une courte dure de vie, il faudra la remplacer rapidement, tester son remplaant, ...



Les entrailles de mouton,  puis la saigne, puis la pnicilline, puis tout un tas de mdicaments, puis les premiers trucs contre le cancer, les premiers essais contre le SIDA, le dbut des tri-thrapies, pour arriver  ce qu'on a maintenant..


Le "progrs" n'arrte pas, mais aucune solution assure  "100% fiable" de son temps ne rsiste...


Regarde la pilule : remde miracle en 1968, 60 ans aprs on admet qu'une utilisation prolonge "peut" augmenter les risques de cancer...

Est-ce qu'on la retire du march ??



Ce que je veux dire, c'est que les arguments du style "attendons d'tre srs" n'existent pas vraiment, sauf en rve..

Tout progrs (y compris mdical) est  pondrer...

Encore une fois, a ne veut pas dire que je suis pour..

Mais je trouve que les arguments "contre" sont toujours bass sur le principe dcrit ci-dessus...

Et a ne me convainc pas vraiment...

----------


## Nebulix

> J'aime bien ce thread. On y trouve tous les travers dcrit dans ce document. On dirait que peu d'intervenants essaye de faire a convenablement, moi y compris.
> 
> Pour revenir  la discussion, j'avais bien compris le sens de ta rponse.
> Ce que j'essaye de mettre dans la balance, c'est le risque encourus par les OGM et la dure d'efficacit d'un OGM. 
> Si on pouvait garantir qu'un OGM bien test pouvait garantir une solution  long-terme, je dirais pourquoi pas. Mais si cette solution n'a qu'une courte dure de vie, il faudra la remplacer rapidement, tester son remplaant, ... D'o, connaissant les travers de ces industries, nouveau risque non ngligeable. 
> 
> C'est toujours une question de cot-bnfice-risque.


Tout progrs prsente des risques qu'il faut mettre en balance de ses avantages, nous sommes tous d'accord, je pense.
Ton raisonnement *doit s'appliquer aussi bien aux* "OGM" obtenus par gnie gntique *qu'aux* "OGM" obtenus par croisement, *qu'aux* insecticides, pesticides et qu'* tous les autres* domaines d'activit.
Pour ma part j'ai l'intuition que c'est en maitrisant aux mieux les modifications et en limitant le nombre de gnes impliqus que l'on maitrise mieux les risques.

----------


## lvr

> Tout progrs (y compris mdical) est  pondrer...
> Encore une fois, a ne veut pas dire que je suis pour..
> Mais je trouve que les arguments "contre" sont toujours bass sur le principe dcrit ci-dessus...


D'accord avec toi sur le principe. Je ne suis pas non plus forcment oppos aux OGM. 
Mais dans tout risque, il y a deux facteurs: la probabilit que cela se produise et les consquences si cela se produit. 
Pour les OGM, quelle est la probabilit de contamination des organismes non-OGM ? 80%, 90%, ... J'en sais en fait rien. Mais lev voir fort lev en tout cas. Dans ces conditions, la seule possibilit de rduire le risque est de rduire l'impact. Drastiquement. C'est pour a que je pense que l'analyse d'impact est beaucoup trop faible. Voir les exemples de Fenn_ ci-dessous.

Dans ton exemple de la pillule. 
Quelle est la probabilit d'impact sur la personne qui prend la pillule ? xx% 
Quelle est la probabilit sur la population qui ne la prend pas ? 0% C'est la diffrence avec les OGM. 

Si je veux prendre la pillule, il y a risque. J'value ce risque et je fais mon propre choix (dans un monde idal o je reois toutes les infos pour le faire).
Avec les OGM, ce n'est pas le cas. Puis-je dcider de ne pas recourir aux OGM ? Non. Ils sont partout. L on ne parle pas que des OGM, en tant que tels. Mais aussi de leur utilisation, industrialisation, en dehors de toute considration "noble" que je pourrais admettre. 
Le jour o ltiquetage des produits alimentaires sera complet: "boeuf nourri au Soja OGM". On aura fait un pas dans la bonne direction. Aujourd'hui les lobby des fabricants s'y opposent. Pourquoi ? Que craignent-ils ?

----------


## Nebulix

> quelle est la probabilit...?
>   J'en sais en fait rien.
> Mais leve voir fort leve en tout cas.


Je ne veux ni polmiquer ni mettre en doute ta bonne fois, mais ce "schma de pense", largement reprsent dans ce dbat, me gne et je t'invite  rflchir  ce sujet.( ainsi que tous les participants au dbat)
As-tu consult des sources d'informations assez diverses ?
As-tu domin ton motion en analysant les sources ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je ne veux ni polmiquer ni mettre en doute ta bonne fois, mais ce "schma de pense", largement reprsent dans ce dbat, me gne et je t'invite  rflchir  ce sujet.( ainsi que tous les participants au dbat)
> As-tu consult des sources d'informations assez diverses ?
> As-tu domin ton motion en analysant les sources ?


On applique tous le fait de regarder  gauche et  droite avant de traverser une route, pourtant... Aucune source ne dmontre  100% que si on ne regarde pas, on ne fera craser ! Les sources, c'est bien. Mais elles ne prouvent rien. Par exemple, certaines sources ont dmontr que le nuage de Tchernobyl n'a pas franchit les frontires de la France. Ces sources taient trs srieuses, et pourtant...  ::roll::  Peut-tre que des gens comme toi,  l'poque, auraient assurs qu'il n'y avait aucun risque "sources  l'appui", et d'autres, comme moi, se seraient poser la question "et pourquoi un nuage s'arrterait pile-poil aux frontires de la France alors qu'il en a dj franchit tellement ?". Mais, cette rflexion tait sans source... juste du bon sens. C'est peut-tre a qui manque  certains aujourd'hui : le bon sens. Trop de sources et pas assez de bon sens ? Qui sait ? Je n'ai pas de sources...  :;):

----------


## Nebulix

> Les sources, c'est bien. Mais elles ne prouvent rien....
> C'est peut-tre a qui manque  certains aujourd'hui : le bon sens. Trop de sources et pas assez de bon sens ?


 ::ccool:: Il ne suffit pas d'avoir des sources, il faut les analyser, les confronter en essayant d'oublier ses prjugs.
Cel conduit rarement  une "preuve", mais  une opinion un peu plus claire...
Quant  ceux qui auraient compris de ton message que le "bon sens" permet de se dispenser des  sources, il est vident qu'ils ont mal lu.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Quant  ceux qui auraient compris de ton message que le "bon sens" permet de se dispenser des  sources, il est vident qu'ils ont mal lu.


Mon message s'adresse  ceux qui pensent qu'il suffit d'avoir une ou plusieurs sources pour affirmer sans rflchir, et croire uniquement ce qu'on lit est absurde. Il faut avant tout rflchir par soi-mme et faire preuve de BON SENS. 

Chacun en tire ce qu'il veut, aprs !  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

J'ajouterais un truc  propos des abeilles...

Vers chez moi, il y a beaucoup d'apiculteurs, et ces dernirs semaines j'ai eu plusieurs occasions de discuter avec un certain nombre. Depuis un mois ils dssprent, envrion 50% des ruches sont mortes..

Et ils n'accusent pas les pesticides ou les OGMs, mais le climat..

Par exemple, comme nous sommes dans le sud, normalement il y a du thym en fleur depuis fin fvrier, mars..

Or, avec l'hiver que nous avons eu, le thym n'est en fleur que depuis 1 mois.. 

Et, pour beaucoup des abeilles " thym" , c'tait trop tard....


Donc, encore une fois, vitions les jugements  l'emporte-pice...
 ::D:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et ils n'accusent pas les pesticides ou les OGMs, mais le climat..


Oui, enfin c'est que cet hiver qui a t rigoureux alors que le problme existe depuis plus longtemps que a. Et puis je serais curieux de savoir comment les apiculteurs faisaient au XIXe quand le climat tait en moyenne bien plus froid. Parce que l'hiver "rigoureux" de cette anne tait trs ordinaire avant.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, enfin c'est que cet hiver qui a t rigoureux alors que le problme existe depuis plus longtemps que a. Et puis je serais curieux de savoir comment les apiculteurs faisaient au XIXe quand le climat tait en moyenne bien plus froid. Parce que l'hiver "rigoureux" de cette anne tait trs ordinaire avant.


On n'a pas parl de rigoureux, mais de loin et "moyennement froid", mais surtout pour chez nous sans beaucoup de soleil depuis Novembre jusqu' il y a 2 semaines...


D'habitude, depuis dbut Janvier, en moyenne 3 fois par semaine dans la journe on coupe le chauffage et ouvre les fentres, le soleil du midi faisant le reste et arant les maisons.

Cet hiver, depuis le 1er Dcembre jusqu'au 15 mars, chauffage sans interruptions et fentres fermes...

Aprs, il y a eu 3 jours de beau temps, 3 semaines de gris, 3 jours de beau , un weekend torride, puis de ouveau 3 semaines grises et fraiches, jusqu' l'avant dernier week-end...

Pas vraiment de pluie, mais gris, pas de soleil, pas un pouce de chaleur au printemps...  La vraie chaleur a dbut le jour de la fte de l't (21 juin)..

Et la mer est limite.. Il y a 1 semaine elle tait  16, alors que d'habitude on se baigne fin mai, et les rivires d'habitude chaudes vers le 15 mai sont encore froides...


Pas du tout ordinaire pour nous... et visiblement pour les abeilles du coin...

----------


## dams78

On peut peut tre se poser la question d'un tel changement?

Pour certains a  l'aire dbile mais pour moi dire oui aux OGM c'est continuer dans la voie : je pourri la plante. Bien que je comprenne les enjeux (tels qu'ils soient) qui sont derrire.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On peut peut tre se poser la question d'un tel changement?
> 
> Pour certains a  l'aire dbile mais pour moi dire oui aux OGM c'est continuer dans la voie : je pourri la plante. Bien que je comprenne les enjeux (tels qu'ils soient) qui sont derrire.


Disons, pour rsum qu'il y a deux visions diffrentes du monde. 
La premire : Faire du pognon  tout prix, vite et en masse, sans s'occuper des consquences, de toutes faons "aprs nous le dluge"
La seconde : Voir  long terme, essayer de penser autrement que "fric, fric, fric" et chercher des alternatives plus saines autant pour l'homme que pour la plante

Hlas, les dcideurs ont dj choisi, et c'est la solution 1 !  ::calim2::

----------


## souviron34

> On peut peut tre se poser la question d'un tel changement?


ne charrions pas non plus..

Ce n'est pas "un changement"..

C'est un changement par rapport aux dernires annes, mais les gens du coin savent bien qu'environ tous les 5 ou 7 ans a se reproduit...

 ::P: 

C'est juste que c'est une mauvaise anne de ce ct-l, comme nous avons des "annes  vent", des "annes pluvieuses", etc etc..

D'aprs les paysans et les trs vieilles personnes du coin, pas vraiment de changement depuis 80 ans... (_on vit vieux dans le coin.. Ma voisine a 90 ans, son mari est mort il y a 2 ans  94, d'autres sont 3 frres et soeur  92, etc etc.._)

Ici on tablit des "calendes", manuellement, d'aprs  les observations que chacun prend entre le 1er dcembre et "les saints de glace"...

Et si on lit ce qui a t crit, rgulirement il y a des cycles...



Donc rien  voir avec un potentiel "changement climatique"...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour certains a  l'aire dbile mais pour moi dire oui aux OGM c'est continuer dans la voie : je pourri la plante. Bien que je comprenne les enjeux (tels qu'ils soient) qui sont derrire.


Et qui a "pourri la plante" d'aprs toi? La socit moderne? Hihi, ben non.
Si on prend le problme  la base, elle a t "pourrie" bien avant la socit industrielle, et en tout cas totalement artificielle. Les forts primordiaux ont t totalement rass un peu partout (Europe, Amerique latine, Asie). Le Sahara a t transform en dsert en partie par la faute des nomades, idem pour le proche-Orient et la Turquie etc... Quant aux espces d'animaux sauvages eteints bien avant l're industrielle (par exemple le lion qu'on voyait mme en Europe avant!) je ne les mentionnerais mme pas. Cot ressources non renouvelables c'est la mme chose: la civilisation antique a par exemple bouff quasiment tout l'tain dans le bassin mditerranen.

Tout a alors que personne n'a encore entendu parler de libralisme ni de capitalisme. Et parfois, avant qu'on entende parler d'argent tout court...  ::lol:: 

Donc tout a pour dire que la socit industrielle et  fortiori post-industrielle a "pourri" la plante bien moins que la socit agricole traditionnelle. Parce que justement elle est plus efficiente dans l'utilisation des ressources, puisque celles-ci sont plus limites, ayant t bouffes par le pass.

Le problme des colos, c'est que comme ils ont taill les cours d'histoire  l'cole parce qu'ils sont alls fumer de l'herbe et manifester, ben forcement ils sont pas au courant de tout a...  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et qui a "pourri la plante" d'aprs toi? La socit moderne? Hihi, ben non.
> Si on prend le problme  la base, elle a t "pourrie" bien avant la socit industrielle, et en tout cas totalement artificielle. Les forts primordiaux ont t totalement rass un peu partout (Europe, Amerique latine, Asie). Le Sahara a t transform en dsert en partie par la faute des nomades, idem pour le proche-Orient et la Turquie etc... Quant aux espces d'animaux sauvages eteints bien avant l're industrielle (par exemple le lion qu'on voyait mme en Europe avant!) je ne les mentionnerais mme pas. Cot ressources non renouvelables c'est la mme chose: la civilisation antique a par exemple bouff quasiment tout l'tain dans le bassin mditerranen.
> 
> Tout a alors que personne n'a encore entendu parler de libralisme ni de capitalisme. Et parfois, avant qu'on entende parler d'argent tout court... 
> 
> Donc tout a pour dire que la socit industrielle et  fortiori post-industrielle a "pourri" la plante bien moins que la socit agricole traditionnelle. Parce que justement elle est plus efficiente dans l'utilisation des ressources, puisque celles-ci sont plus limites, ayant t bouffes par le pass.
> 
> Le problme des colos, c'est que comme ils ont taill les cours d'histoire  l'cole parce qu'ils sont alls fumer de l'herbe et manifester, ben forcement ils sont pas au courant de tout a...


Et je suppose que parce qu'il y a 2000 ans et plus on a fait des conneries (en grande partie par manque de connaissances), a nous ddouane entirement d'viter d'en rajouter, c'est a ?
Alors allons-y ! et Hop une bomba atomique par-ci par-l, ben quoi ! Les amricains l'ont fait et c'tait pas si mal, non ? 
Et allez dtruisons tout, puisque les grecs antiques l'ont fait !  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et je suppose que parce qu'il y a 2000 ans et plus on a fait des conneries (en grande partie par manque de connaissances), a nous ddouane entirement d'viter d'en rajouter, c'est a ?


Bah oui, parce que on les rajoute sur un monde qui est dj totalement artificiel. On remplace des champs de bl (qui n'ont pas t des champs mais des forts) par des bls OGM. On remplace une espce artificiellement produite dans un environnement cologique cre par l'homme par une autre espce artificielle. On ne fait strictement rien de nouveau par rapport  ce qui a t fait il y a 2000 ans.

C'est a qui me fait marrer chez les colos qui prnent le "retour  la nature": ils se rendent pas compte qu'ils prnent pas la nature mais un monde tout aussi artificiel. Ou alors, tu veux qu'on replante des forts sur quasiment tout le territoire franais comme au dbut de notre re?  ::mouarf:: 

Par exemple,  chaque fois que j'entends des colos  cot de Marseille prner un retour vers un tat "naturel" dans les Calanques, ils se rendent mme pas compte qu'ils veulent construire un paysage totalement artificiel avec des arbres qui n'y existaient pas originellement. Je leur ai d'ailleurs propos de financer la reconstruction des Calanques par l'glise catholique parce que ce sont des moines qui y ont tout coup pour mettre des vignes, donc c'est leur faute...  ::mouarf:: 

Et a n'a pas t fait par "manque de connaissances", mais parce qu'il est dans la nature de tout animal de modifier (un tant soi peu) son environnement pour l'adapter  ses besoins. La diffrence c'est que l'homme a dcouvert les outils et le feu.




> Alors allons-y ! et Hop une bomba atomique par-ci par-l, ben quoi ! Les amricains l'ont fait et c'tait pas si mal, non ?


C'est hors sujet, mais la bombe atomique a indirectement sauv plus de vies qu'elle n'en a emport.

----------


## Nebulix

> Disons, pour rsum qu'il y a deux visions diffrentes du monde. 
> La premire : Faire du pognon  tout prix, vite et en masse, sans s'occuper des consquences, de toutes faons "aprs nous le dluge"
> La seconde : Voir  long terme, essayer de penser autrement que "fric, fric, fric" et chercher des alternatives plus saines autant pour l'homme que pour la plante
> 
> Hlas, les dcideurs ont dj choisi, et c'est la solution 1 !


C'est effectivement le vrai problme.
Cel pose une autre question drangeante : Ceux qui agitent des chiffons rouges comme "les OGM" essaient-ils de nous en dtourner ?

----------


## Neodream

> C'est hors sujet, mais la bombe atomique a indirectement sauv plus de vies qu'elle n'en a emport.


Pardon ?  ::cfou:: 

Je ne sais pas si je dois rire ou pleurer d'une telle affirmation. Le nuclaire a permis de sauver des vies, grce  l'nergie produite, mais la Bombe Atomique n'a jamais permis de sauver des vies. Il s'agit simplement d'une arme de terreur... histoire que l'ennemi nous attaque pas, mais on l'a utilise hein, et on l'utilise encore lors de test au dessus de la mer et mme parfois  quelque centaines de kilomtres d'les habits (dont les habitants sont d'ailleurs un peu radioactif maintenant).

La bombe nuclaire avant d'tre lance sur le japon a t teste sur des soldats amricains, des milliers de soldats. Que l'on mettait  quelques kilomtres de l'explosion, et que l'on rapprochait le plus possible, pour voir les effets de la bombes et sa distance de repercution. Parce que ben oui, on pensait pas que la radioactivit tait si dangereuse au dbut... 
Il faudrait faire attention aux propos, la bombe atomique fait encore des morts aujourd'hui au Japon, alors vitons de dire qu'elle a sauv plus de vie qu'elle n'a fait de mort.

Bref je ne vais pas m'taler, mais vitez de sortir des anneries pareils s'il vous plait.

Aller bonne journe.

PS : Je peux paratre agressif, mais grafikm_fr je t'assure qu'en lisant ton poste j'ai cru que j'allais tomber dans les pommes en lisant cette phrase.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> PS : Je peux paratre agressif, mais grafikm_fr je t'assure qu'en lisant ton poste j'ai cru que j'allais tomber dans les pommes en lisant cette phrase.


Alors, un petit cours d'histoire pour un gamin de 20 ans qui a taill son cours d'histoire  l'cole, qui a jamais ouvert un bouquin et qui apprends l'histoire  la tl.




> La bombe nuclaire avant d'tre lance sur le japon a t teste sur des soldats amricains, des milliers de soldats.


Voila ce qui arrive quand on a sch ses cours d'histoire. Pour le premier test (Trinity, et non c'est pas Trinity dans Matrix, je prcise  ::mouarf:: ), il y avait 260 personnes autour du site de test et aucun n'a t plus prs que 10 kilomtres. Tu confonds avec Operation Crossroads et tous les tests suivants, ou il y avait effectivement 40000 personnes. Le rapport sur Trinity est public depuis des annes 1970, tu n'as qu' le lire et voir que toutes les prcautions ont t prises pour le test.

Donc dj, 260 a fait pas des milliers, mais tu as du tailler tes cours de maths aussi?  ::mouarf:: 




> et on l'utilise encore lors de test au dessus de la mer et mme parfois  quelque centaines de kilomtres d'les habits


Hahaha... Castle Bravo, puisque c'est le nom du test, faisait juste entre 15 et 22 Mgatonnes, contre une vingtaine de kilotonnes pour Trinity, Fatman et Littleboy c'tait 20 *kilo*tonnes. Donc comparons ce qui est comparable. Idem pour Mururoa, les charges taient un poil plus costauds...

Et surtout, le souci c'est que les amricains se sont plants dans l'estimation du yield parce qu'ils ont pas prvu une raction secondaire de l'enveloppe au lithium.




> Parce que ben oui, on pensait pas que la radioactivit tait si dangereuse au dbut...


Ah, a doit tre pour a que le rapport Trinity liste les doses dangereuses de contamination  la fois en alpha et gamma.  ::mouarf::  Srieux, a t'arrive de lire autre chose que Tlrama?




> la bombe atomique fait encore des morts aujourd'hui au Japon


Ah oui forcement, c'est que si la personne tait dj ne en 1945, elle a dj plus de 65 ans et peut effectivement mourir  ::(: 

On a pas vraiment de chiffres prcis sur les morts indirects d'Hiroshima et de Nagasaki, parce que les cancers peuvent tre causs par pas mal de choses. Et la seule personne documente qui a subi les DEUX bombardements (Tsutomu Yamaguchi) est morte  93 ans. D'un cancer d'estomac certes, mais va savoir par quoi il a t caus. Donc faut sparer la propagande des faits.




> Bref je ne vais pas m'taler, mais vitez de sortir des anneries pareils s'il vous plait.


Ce que tu percutes pas, c'est qu'on s'est dirig vers, ds la fin de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale,  une confrontation frontale entre l'USA et ses allis d'un cot et l'URSS de l'autre. Il tait dans l'intrt des USA de limiter le plus possible l'influence d'URSS dans le monde.

Il y a par exemple eu un draft d'opration de guerre contre l'URSS (Operation Unthinkable) fait par le UK juste aprs la guerre, ainsi que des plans similaires avant la guerre dont la ralisation a t stoppe en 1939. Il y a mme eu des plans d'attaque nuclaire (Operation Dropshot).

Donc en se dotant d'arsenaux nuclaires, les grandes puissances se sont mutuellement dissuades de faire une guerre conventionnelle  grande chelle vers laquelle on s'acheminait  la vitesse grand V. Voila l'effet indirect de la bombe atomique. Le thme a t ressass probablement des dizaines de fois au cours des quelques dcennies passs, et les conclusions se rejoignent l-dessus.

D'ailleurs, la thorie franaise de "dissuasion nuclaire" vient de l aussi. En ayant une arme nuclaire (que tu espres ne jamais utiliser videmment) tu prviens une guerre conventionnelle (hors gurillas locales videmment).

Edit: et un truc aussi, dans le cas d'invasion directe du Japon, les pertes de l'arme amricaine taient estimes  plusieurs centaines de milliers de morts. Les estimations varient d'un facteur de 5 et plus, mais dans tous les cas, il y avait pas trop de questions  se poser pour le gouvernement amricain.

----------


## Neodream

> Alors, un petit cours d'histoire pour un gamin de 20 ans qui a taill son cours d'histoire  l'cole, qui a jamais ouvert un bouquin et qui apprends l'histoire  la tl.
> 
> 
> 
> Voila ce qui arrive quand on a sch ses cours d'histoire. Pour le premier test (Trinity, et non c'est pas Trinity dans Matrix, je prcise ), il y avait 260 personnes autour du site de test et aucun n'a t plus prs que 10 kilomtres. Tu confonds avec Operation Crossroads et tous les tests suivants, ou il y avait effectivement 40000 personnes. Le rapport sur Trinity est public depuis des annes 1970, tu n'as qu' le lire et voir que toutes les prcautions ont t prises pour le test.
> 
> Donc dj, 260 a fait pas des milliers, mais tu as du tailler tes cours de maths aussi?  .


Tu as oubli les 40 000 dont tu parles 3 lignes au dessus ? Je n'ai jamais parl du nom des tests.  ::mouarf:: 




> Hahaha... Castle Bravo, puisque c'est le nom du test, faisait juste entre 15 et 22 Mgatonnes, contre une vingtaine de kilotonnes pour Trinity, Fatman et Littleboy c'tait 20 *kilo*tonnes. Donc comparons ce qui est comparable. Idem pour Mururoa, les charges taient un poil plus costauds...
> 
> Et surtout, le souci c'est que les amricains se sont plants dans l'estimation du yield parce qu'ils ont pas prvu une raction secondaire de l'enveloppe au lithium.
> 
> 
> Ah, a doit tre pour a que le rapport Trinity liste les doses dangereuses de contamination  la fois en alpha et gamma.  Srieux, a t'arrive de lire autre chose que Tlrama?
> 
> 
> Ah oui forcement, c'est que si la personne tait dj ne en 1945, elle a dj plus de 65 ans et peut effectivement mourir 
> ...


Si tu relis mon poste, tu verras que je parle de la dissuasion nuclaire  (que je nomme terreur, je ne retrouvais pas le mot dsol). Ha ben elle est gniale la dissuasion nuclaire a a juste mis le monde entier dans les mains de deux pays qui sont entrs dans une guerre de position avec aucune action de chaque ct. Ha si attends je te ressors les bouquin d'histoire : les amricains effectuaient des ripostes gradues, en gros ils attaquaient aussi fort que les Russes attaquaient (en gros hein...  ::aie::  ).

Bon et pendant ce temps, ben on crve, parce qu'on a peur de prendre des initiatives  l'encontre de cette gueguerre des deux plus grandes puissances mondiales. Alors trop bien la puissance nuclaire, a ne fait pas de mort sur les champs de bataille, a fait juste crever des milliers, voir des millions de personnes dans d'autres pays du monde qui parce qu'ils taient ratachs aux Etats-Unis ou  l'URSS politiquement parlant subissent les embargos de la part d'autres pays rattachs  "l'ennemi". La guerre froide  t une guerre de territoire et de politique (surtout en Europe), mais ce que je raconte a doit tre faux, j'ai prfr aller fumer un bon pillon de weed au lieu d'aller en cours d'histoire.  ::yaisse2:: 

Au niveau de la charge des bombes utilises pour les test, c'est vrai que les amricains sont connus pour n'crire que la vrit dans leur rapport, et qu'ils ne changeraient surtout pas la vracit des faits dans le seul but de protger leur cul... enfin je dis a, je dis rien hein  ::roll:: 

Le gouvernement amricain ne s'est pas pos de question sur le fait d'envoyer les bombes nuclaires, logique on va dire, au lieu de perdre des soldats, on rend des terres inhabitables pour 2 ou 3 sicles... c'est mieux en effet. Et puis on iradis les alentours, comme a les gnration futurs seront gntiquement modifies, avec un peu de chance on pourra faire une quipe X-MEN qui sait ?  ::mouarf:: 

Il faudrait plutt regarder les choses en face, les americains ont vraiment mal pris Pearl Harbor, quand on voit les pertes amricaines face au perte japonaise, a fait peur, donc bon ils se sont "vengs" d'une manire gradue bien sr (ceux qui ne le voit pas, c'est ironique), ben quoi 2 villes japonaise, pour 3000 vies (approximatif) amricaine, c'est logique non ? ::mrgreen:: 

J'accepte que tu prennes mal mon poste, j'accepte les critiques, j'accepte que mon point de vu ne soit pas celui de tous, et surtout ne soit pas forcment juste, en gros je me remet en question. Par contre je n'accepte pas que tu juges mes propos en fonction de mon ge, qu'il soit correct ou incorrect, les cours d'histoire je les coutais ni plus ni moins que les autres cours,  l'cole on nous apprend pas forcment que des trucs vridiques. Maintenant si tu crois que toutes les connaissances que tu as acquise au cours de tes tudes sont irrfutables, pose toi la question : A quoi sert l'cole ? Je te rpondrais peut-tre qu'il s'agit d'duquer, d'apprendre, et de connatre les erreurs du pass pour ne plus les commettre, mais il s'agit aussi de formater les gens  l'esprit d'une socit de plus en plus goste (enfin ce que j'en dis, j'ai que 20 ans, j'ai mme pas finis mes tudes, donc bon je dois avoir tord).

PS : Maintenant si tu me crois incapable de par mon ge de me remettre en question, alors ne rpond pas aux posts d'un pr-adulte avec encore beaucoup trop de testostrone dans l'organisme, qui est pdant et qui risque de te prendre de haut. Si aujourd'hui les gens osaient couter les critiques mme des plus jeunes et les utilisait pour se remettre en question, peut-tre qu'il y aurait du changement. Mais bon l'ge = l'exprience (ou pas), bravo messieurs, vous pouvez ne pas couter ce que je raconte, je n'ai pas d'exprience, et tant que je ne pense pas comme vous, j'ai tord. (Enfin on a tous tord de toute faon).
Il s'agit de mon dernier post sur ce sujet qui s'loigne du sujet des base : les OGM. Bonne journe  ::D:

----------


## kedare

> Personnellement, je ne dirais que c'est potentiellement dangereux pour la sant, mais plutt qu'il est impossible de prouver qu'il n'y a pas d'effet ngatif sur la sant et l'environnement  court, moyen et long terme ! a me suffit pour dire non !


Ouais ouais... Ah et on a aussi aucun moyen de prouver que les relais GSM n'ont pas d'effets ngatifs sur la sant et l'environnement, vite, abattons les relais GSM et retournons au morse et aux tlgrammes  ::roll:: 

Donc non je suis pas contre les OGM, je vois pas ou en est le problme, personne a russit a prouver que c'tait dangereux, et si ca peut permettre d'amliorer les produits et les rendre plus facilement cultivable, je vois pas ou est le problme, ceux qui veulent pas d'OGM continuerons a acheter des produits "Bio" et puis voila... C'est quoi cette mode de vouloir empcher les consommateurs  d'avoir le choix en voulant a tout prit liminer les produits OGM...

----------


## ManusDei

> je vois pas ou est le problme, ceux qui veulent pas d'OGM continuerons a acheter des produits "Bio" et puis voila...


Je veux bien,  condition que tu me dises comment tu fais pour t'assurer que mes produits bio ne seront pas pollus par tes produits OGM. Car les graines, a vole bien, mine de rien.

----------


## kedare

> Je veux bien,  condition que tu me dises comment tu fais pour t'assurer que mes produits bio ne seront pas pollus par tes produits OGM. Car les graines, a vole bien, mine de rien.


On utilise ce qu'on appelle des serres  :;): 

grafikm_fr: Bof vos bombes, a vaut pas la "Tsar Bomba" de Mega-tonnes (qui aurait du en faire 100 mais ils l'ont rduit a 50 si non le pilote aurais pas eu le temps de s'enfuir...)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba

----------


## Neodream

> On utilise ce qu'on appelle des serres 
> 
> grafikm_fr: Bof vos bombes, a vaut pas la "Tsar Bomba" de Mega-tonnes (qui aurait du en faire 100 mais ils l'ont rduit a 50 si non le pilote aurais pas eu le temps de s'enfuir...)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba


Ce n'tait pas vraiment pour le pilote ^^, mais plutt pour les effets, en fait ils ont remplacs une partie de la bombe par du plomb pour diminuer sa puissance. XD (pour que le pilote puisse fuir, ils avaient mis un parachute  la bombe quand mme) 

le lien pour les anglophobe : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba

La culture sous serre, a n'empche pas le pollen de s'envoler, a dpend des serres, il y a beaucoup de serres ouvertes quand mme. XD

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu as oubli les 40 000 dont tu parles 3 lignes au dessus ? Je n'ai jamais parl du nom des tests.


Je cite ta phrase initiale:



> La bombe nuclaire avant d'tre lance sur le japon a t teste sur des soldats amricains, des milliers de soldats.


Il y a eu UN SEUL TEST nuclaire avant Hiroshima et Nagasaki, et il n'y avait PAS des milliers de soldats. Les autres tests c'tait *aprs* les bombardements. Ta phrase est donc errone et illustre ton degr de connaissance du sujet, fort bas pour rester dans l'euphmisme.




> Si tu relis mon poste, tu verras que je parle de la dissuasion nuclaire  (que je nomme terreur, je ne retrouvais pas le mot dsol).


Ouais bien sur, "dissuasion", "terreur", a change rien...  ::mouarf::  




> Ha ben elle est gniale la dissuasion nuclaire a a juste mis le monde entier dans les mains de deux pays qui sont entrs dans une guerre de position avec aucune action de chaque ct.


Ah oui, si ces deux puissances se tapaient sur la gueule  grand coups de tanks et avions en pleine Europe de l'Ouest, ce serait bien plus marrant... ou pas...  ::roll::  

Parce que c'tait prvu comme a  la fin des annes 1940. Mais la cration de la bombe atomique par l'URSS ds 1949 a fauss la donne, les USA n'ayant absolument pas prvu que l'URSS puisse l'avoir si tt.




> a fait juste crever des milliers, voir des millions de personnes dans d'autres pays du monde qui parce qu'ils taient ratachs aux Etats-Unis ou  l'URSS politiquement parlant subissent les embargos de la part d'autres pays rattachs  "l'ennemi".


Les embargos c'est une spcialit des USA, ne serait-ce que parce qu'il faut avoir une flotte consquente et des leviers conomiques pour l'implmenter (entre autres).




> Au niveau de la charge des bombes utilises pour les test, c'est vrai que les amricains sont connus pour n'crire que la vrit dans leur rapport, et qu'ils ne changeraient surtout pas la vracit des faits dans le seul but de protger leur cul... enfin je dis a, je dis rien hein


Oui, bien sr, et aussi en 1947, les Amricains ont captur une soucoupe volante  Roswell...  ::roll:: 

Srieux, prend le rapport et tu verra par exemple qu'en page 81, il y a une photo d'un tank spcialement quip avec des plaques en plomb et un circuit d'air ferm pour faire des analyses prs de l'picentre. a montre donc bien que les crateurs de la bombe connaissaient parfaitement les dangers de la radiation. Et c'est juste un exemple parmi d'autres.




> Le gouvernement amricain ne s'est pas pos de question sur le fait d'envoyer les bombes nuclaires, logique on va dire, au lieu de perdre des soldats, on rend des terres inhabitables pour 2 ou 3 sicles...


Oui, bien sr. Et cette photo du mmorial de Nagasaki situ prs de l'impact avec des gens qui se baladent  cot, c'est un vulgaire Photoshop. Il faut "mentir vrai" aussi ds fois  ::P:  C'est pas avec une charge de 20 kt que ce genre de choses pouvaient arriver.





> Il faudrait plutt regarder les choses en face, les americains ont vraiment mal pris Pearl Harbor, quand on voit les pertes amricaines face au perte japonaise, a fait peur, donc bon ils se sont "vengs" d'une manire gradue bien sr (ceux qui ne le voit pas, c'est ironique), ben quoi 2 villes japonaise, pour 3000 vies (approximatif) amricaine, c'est logique non ?


Bravo, en une seule phrase t'as mis aux chiottes le massacre de Nanking et les autres joyeusets que les Japonais ont fait en Chine et qui ont juste cot entre 7 et 16 Millions de morts de civils  la Chine, la prostitution force sur les territoires occups, les expriences humaines et toutes les autres joyeusets. Tu crois que c'tait des anges les Japonais? -_-

C'est vrai quoi, le shintosme dit juste que l'empereur du Japon est un dieu vivant et que donc le monde entier lui appartient de droit. "On avait rien  rpliquer face  un discours si sage" (c)  ::roll::  Et puis ils se sont toujours pas excuss pour a et crivent rgulirement dans les manuels qu'ils n'ont rien fait de mal. Et qu'il n'y a pas eu de procs de Nuremberg au Japon.




> Par contre je n'accepte pas que tu juges mes propos en fonction de mon ge


Bah c'est juste que quand on est jeune, on est encore un peu bent. Quand je regarde les conneries que j'crivais  14 ou 16 ans, a me file la chair de poule.  ::P:  Aprs, il faut hlas constater que pour beaucoup, a s'arrange pas forcement avec l'age, tout le problme est l.




> mais il s'agit aussi de formater les gens  l'esprit d'une socit de plus en plus goste


Alors l, on est tout  fait sur la mme longueur d'onde.  ::ccool:: 
Le rle de l'cole moderne c'est exactement a.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Car les graines, a vole bien, mine de rien.


Je vois trop une graine de mas qui se barre de son pi et vole sur 10 bornes...  ::mouarf:: 

(C'est le pollen qui se ballade surtout pas les graines hein...  :;):  )

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ouais ouais... Ah et on a aussi aucun moyen de prouver que les relais GSM n'ont pas d'effets ngatifs sur la sant et l'environnement, vite, abattons les relais GSM et retournons au morse et aux tlgrammes 
> 
> Donc non je suis pas contre les OGM, je vois pas ou en est le problme, personne a russit a prouver que c'tait dangereux, et si ca peut permettre d'amliorer les produits et les rendre plus facilement cultivable, je vois pas ou est le problme, ceux qui veulent pas d'OGM continuerons a acheter des produits "Bio" et puis voila... C'est quoi cette mode de vouloir empcher les consommateurs  d'avoir le choix en voulant a tout prit liminer les produits OGM...


Puisque tu me cites, je te rponds. Je ne suis pas contre les tests OGM, mais contre leur utilisations pour la consommation. C'est compltement diffrent. Le problme avec les cultures OGM, c'est que mme si je dcide de ne manger que mes produits  moi, je n'ai aucun moyen de me protger des OGM ! Aucun. De plus, la lgislation ne permet pas d'assurer qu'un produit est  0% d'OGM !

Pour la culture sous serre, c'est un plus, mais ce n'est pas suffisant. Les insectes pollinisateurs se moquent des serres et ne font pas de diffrence avec les cultures OGM et les cultures saines !

----------


## FloGig

> Il faudrait plutt regarder les choses en face, les americains ont vraiment mal pris Pearl Harbor, quand on voit les pertes amricaines face au perte japonaise, a fait peur, donc bon ils se sont "vengs" d'une manire gradue bien sr (ceux qui ne le voit pas, c'est ironique), ben quoi 2 villes japonaise, pour 3000 vies (approximatif) amricaine, c'est logique non ?


Et l c'est le drame...

Ah c'est sr, en plus des massacres japonais sus-mentionns et autres atrocits (dont les Amricains ne sont pas exempts, malheureusement), on oublie (ou on ne sait pas) qu'au 5 aot 1945, les Japonais n'avaient aucune envie de signer la paix, bien que les Amricains soient  Okinawa et se prparent  envahir le Japon. L'tat-major comptait sur l'arme et la population, endoctrines jusqu'aux os  se battre jusqu' la mort plutt que de reculer ou se rendre aux Amricains

Donc pour le gouvernement amricain, il y avait un choix  faire :
-Soit on utilise pas la bombe atomique. La guerre s'en trouve rallonge, l'opration Downfall (l'invasion du Japon) tant prvue fin 1945 et en 1946 (prparation, organisation, logistique...).
Pertes estimes  l'poque : un demi-millions de soldats amricains, 5  10 millions de Japonais, civils et militaires.
-Soit on utilise la bombe atomique. Apparemment 300 000 morts (japonais) et une guerre qui finit dans les mois qui suivent.

Il n'y avait pas de bon ou de mauvais choix  l'poque; Il fallait choisir le moindre des deux maux. D'ailleurs, petite circonstance attnuante pour les Amricains (mais toute petite) : si, entre le 6 et le 9 aot, les Japonais avaient voulu signer la paix, jamais la seconde bombe n'aurait t envoy sur Nagasaki.

Bon, on sort du sujet, mais dire "oulala les Amricains sont trop des mchants, ils ont utiliss la bombe atomique sur les gentils Japonais", c'est montrer qu'on ne sait pas grand chose du sujet.

----------


## kedare

> Puisque tu me cites, je te rponds. Je ne suis pas contre les tests OGM, mais contre leur utilisations pour la consommation. C'est compltement diffrent. Le problme avec les cultures OGM, c'est que mme si je dcide de ne manger que mes produits  moi, je n'ai aucun moyen de me protger des OGM ! Aucun. De plus, la lgislation ne permet pas d'assurer qu'un produit est  0% d'OGM !
> 
> Pour la culture sous serre, c'est un plus, mais ce n'est pas suffisant. Les insectes pollinisateurs se moquent des serres et ne font pas de diffrence avec les cultures OGM et les cultures saines !


Bah dans ce cas les cultures OGM deviendrons majeures et les culture naturelles ultra protgs sous environnements ferms, je vois pas ou est le problme de bouffer de l'OGM...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bah dans ce cas les cultures OGM deviendrons majeures et les culture naturelles ultra protgs sous environnements ferms, je vois pas ou est le problme de bouffer de l'OGM...


Pour moi, ce devrait tre le contraire ! 
Tu ne vois pas le problme de manger des OGM, tant pis (ou tant mieux) pour toi, certains ne voient pas le problme de fumer, de conduire en tat d'ivresse, de tlphoner en conduisant, d'autres de tuer quelqu'un, etc...

----------


## babaothe

> Pour moi, ce devrait tre le contraire ! 
> Tu ne vois pas le problme de manger des OGM, tant pis (ou tant mieux) pour toi, certains ne voient pas le problme de fumer, de conduire en tat d'ivresse, de tlphoner en conduisant, d'autres de tuer quelqu'un, etc...


salut,
je trouve bien trange ta manire de te rfrer  ce dont la dangerosit a t dmontre pour dfendre ton point de vue  propos de ce dont la dangerosit reste  prouver !

----------


## souviron34

sans parler de comparer fumer  conduire en tlphonant ou en tat d'ivresse ou tuer quelquun...  ::roll:: 


Ce sujet part en troll srieux, et les positions extrmes affiches par les 2 protagonistes principaux des dernires pages sont aussi absurdes que caricaturales...


Bref,  ce point la discussion est tout sauf intressante..

Ciao..

----------


## Neodream

> Et l c'est le drame...
> 
> Ah c'est sr, en plus des massacres japonais sus-mentionns et autres atrocits (dont les Amricains ne sont pas exempts, malheureusement), on oublie (ou on ne sait pas) qu'au 5 aot 1945, les Japonais n'avaient aucune envie de signer la paix, bien que les Amricains soient  Okinawa et se prparent  envahir le Japon. L'tat-major comptait sur l'arme et la population, endoctrines jusqu'aux os  se battre jusqu' la mort plutt que de reculer ou se rendre aux Amricains
> 
> Donc pour le gouvernement amricain, il y avait un choix  faire :
> -Soit on utilise pas la bombe atomique. La guerre s'en trouve rallonge, l'opration Downfall (l'invasion du Japon) tant prvue fin 1945 et en 1946 (prparation, organisation, logistique...).
> Pertes estimes  l'poque : un demi-millions de soldats amricains, 5  10 millions de Japonais, civils et militaires.
> -Soit on utilise la bombe atomique. Apparemment 300 000 morts (japonais) et une guerre qui finit dans les mois qui suivent.
> 
> ...


C'est un peu hors sujet ici, si tu veux en discuter mp moi, je te donnerais une autre vision de la chose.  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> salut,
> je trouve bien trange ta manire de te rfrer  ce dont la dangerosit a t dmontre pour dfendre ton point de vue  propos de ce dont la dangerosit reste  prouver !





> sans parler de comparer fumer  conduire en tlphonant ou en tat d'ivresse ou tuer quelquun... 
> 
> 
> Ce sujet part en troll srieux, et les positions extrmes affiches par les 2 protagonistes principaux des dernires pages sont aussi absurdes que caricaturales...
> 
> 
> Bref,  ce point la discussion est tout sauf intressante..
> 
> Ciao..


Dsol, mais pour moi (mis  part le fait de tuer qqun qui tait plus de l'ordre de la dmesure), je ne vois pas de diffrence entre dire "Je tlphone au volant, et j'ai pas d'accident" et "Je mange des OGM et je n'ai pas plus de maladie". 
Le mec qui fume pense que ce n'est pas dangereux, jusqu'au jour ou on lui trouve un cancer du fumeur. Et je suis sr que certain ici, diront que ce n'est mme pas sr que le cancer du fumeur soit li  la cigarette. 
Le mec qui conduit en tlphonant vous dira que ce n'est pas dangereux, et puis un jour il aura un accident, peut-tre grave pour lui, et/ou pour les autres, mais, bon, peut-tre qu'il aurait l'accident mme s'il ne tlphonait pas !
Personne, ne peut le dire. 
Pour les OGM, c'est pareil. C'est  mon sens  comparer avec l'usage de l'amiante. On a dit et rpter qu'il n'y avait pas de risque. Bon, on voit ce que a a donn.
Les prochains "amiantes" sont les tlphones portables d'abord, puis les OGM ultrieurement, quoique. Avec tout ceux qu'on fait avaler aux animaux, a pourrait mme arriver assez vite.

D'un autre cot, ce sera bon pour les cabinets d'avocats.  ::ccool::

----------


## babaothe

j'espre que tu te rends compte seul des limites de ton raisonnement !
Dans son avancement actuel, tu aboutirais aux conclusions selon lesquelles (par exemple) il ne faut pas manger de tomates car personne n'a jusqu' prsent  pu dmontrer que manger des tomates n'tait pas sans danger !
et comme la preuve de la ngation ne saurait exister (pour quoi que ce ft), tu n'iras pas bien loin avec un tel raisonnement.
EDIT : autrement (et peut-tre plus clairement) dit :
S'il fallait attendre la preuve de l'absence totale de risque pour toute action, toute dcision, etc... on ne ferait rien, y compris respirer, puisque personne ne pourra jamais dmontrer que telle ou telle autre dcision, action, etc... est exempte de risque .
Plus raisonnablement : l'empirisme permet de dceler un risque, mais il est galement ncessaire avant d'accuser. Et comment comptes-tu  la fois te baser sur cet empirisme ncessaire et le bannir ?  ::cry::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> j'espre que tu te rends compte seul des limites de ton raisonnement !
> Dans son avancement actuel, tu aboutirais aux conclusions selon lesquelles (par exemple) il ne faut pas manger de tomates car personne n'a jusqu' prsent  pu dmontrer que manger des tomates n'tait pas sans danger !
> et comme la preuve de la ngation ne saurait exister (pour quoi que ce ft), tu n'iras pas bien loin avec un tel raisonnement.
> EDIT : autrement (et peut-tre plus clairement) dit :
> S'il fallait attendre la preuve de l'absence totale de risque pour toute action, toute dcision, etc... on ne ferait rien, y compris respirer, puisque personne ne pourra jamais dmontrer que telle ou telle autre dcision, action, etc... est exempte de risque .
> Plus raisonnablement : l'empirisme permet de dceler un risque, mais il est galement ncessaire avant d'accuser. Et comment comptes-tu  la fois te baser sur cet empirisme ncessaire et le bannir ?


Et toi, te rends-tu compte de l'absurdit de comparer le risque de manger une tomate et de faire consommer  des millions de personnes des OGM ? 
Ce que vous vous refusez de voir et d'admettre, c'est que le seul intrt de pousser  la production et consommation des OGM, dans l'tat actuel des recherches, est conomique. a n'est ni pour le bien de l'humanit, ni pour lutter contre la faim dans le monde. C'est juste pour que quelques laboratoires et industries se fassent un max de fric.

Regardez, juste une fois, de plus prs, les grands scandales sanitaires de ces dernires annes (amiante et tabac, et mme les vaches folles aussi). A un moment donn, on ces produits (amiante et tabac) taient vants pour leur bienfaits. Et puis 10, 20, 50 ans plus tard... des scandales. Des gens connaissaient les risques, mais au nom du Dieu DOLLAR, se sont tus, et on mme mentis sur les rsultats des tests. 

Ce qui s'est pass, se repassera pour les tlphones portables, les OGM et bien d'autres choses. 

Libres  vous de croire ces socits qui vous vendent un produit en vous disant qu'il est miraculeux. Mais, ne mprisez pas ceux qui pensent que les miracles, a n'existent que dans les contes de fes. Le seul rsultat positif des OGM sera sur une ligne comptable de certaines entreprises, et je doute que vous en ayez une part.  :;):

----------


## babaothe

> ne mprisez pas ceux qui pensent que les miracles, a n'existent que dans les contes de fes. Le seul rsultat positif des OGM sera sur une ligne comptable de certaines entreprises, et je doute que vous en ayez une part.


Euh...
Je ne mprise rien ni personne et ne vante ni condamne les OGM.
Es-tu certain d'avoir le mme scrupule ?
Regarde le titre donn  cette discussion : il n'est pas une invite  donner une opinion,  partager des connaissances, mais tout simplement une invite  dire non aux OGM. Presque un tract, finalement !
Relis ensuite les diffrentes interventions. Tu verras que les miennes ne vont ni dans le sens anti-OGM ni dans celui pro-OGM. Je suis satisfait d'observer que souviron34 fait partie des intervenants qui se gardent de s'carter de cette ligne de conduite : la seule acceptable,  savoir dire ce qu'il pense, sans tendre  procder  un recrutement de "diseurs de non"  travers un lieu dont telle n'est pas la vocation.  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Euh...
> Je ne mprise rien ni personne et ne vante ni condamne les OGM.
> Es-tu certain d'avoir le mme scrupule ?
> Regarde le titre donn  cette discussion : il n'est pas une invite  donner une opinion,  partager des connaissances, mais tout simplement une invite  dire non aux OGM. Presque un tract, finalement !
> Relis ensuite les diffrentes interventions. Tu verras que les miennes ne vont ni dans le sens anti-OGM ni dans celui pro-OGM. Je suis satisfait d'observer que souviron34 fait partie des intervenants qui se gardent de s'carter de cette ligne de conduite : la seule acceptable,  savoir dire ce qu'il pense, sans tendre  procder  un recrutement de "diseurs de non"  travers un lieu dont telle n'est pas la vocation.


Le probleme selon moi, se situe dans l'interprtation.

Quand je lis le titre, j'interprte ainsi : Dites-non  la production massive et  la consommation obligatoire d'OGM. Et je signe des deux mains, ce NON.
Certains dfendent (avec ou sans arguments valables) cette production d'OGM, d'autres interprtent visiblement ce titre,  Non  l'tude des OGM et s'insurgent. 

Ce que, visiblement, je n'ai russi  faire comprendre, c'est que je suis pour l'exprimentation sur OGM, car je pense que cela peut apporter beaucoup de chose en mdecine, mais que la consommation d'OGM (et pas uniquement de faon directe) prsente, selon moi, un trs grand risque sanitaire que j'assimile  l'amiante ou au tabac, ou  la tlphonie mobile.

Souviron34 laisse toujours planer le doute sur ses vritables intentions. Ces interventions sont parfois intressantes mais, comme j'ai pu le constater  plusieurs reprises, sous des dehors d'impartialit, toujours impratives et orientes.  :;):

----------


## babaothe

> Souviron34 laisse toujours planer le doute sur ses vritables intentions. Ces interventions sont parfois intressantes mais, comme j'ai pu le constater  plusieurs reprises, sous des dehors d'impartialit, toujours impratives et orientes.


Je n'ai donc pas la mme lecture que toi
Je ne trouve absolument pas que les siennes (celles de souviron34) puissent recevoir les qualificatifs que tu lui donnes ! Ses interventions refltent par contre la volont, que je salue, de ne pas accepter des affirmations qui, elles, pourraient recevoir ces qualificatifs-l.  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je n'ai donc pas la mme lecture que toi
> Je ne trouve absolument pas que les siennes (celles de souviron34) puissent recevoir les qualificatifs que tu lui donnes ! Ses interventions refltent par contre la volont, que je salue, de ne pas accepter des affirmations qui, elles, pourraient recevoir ces qualificatifs-l.


On n'a donc pas la mme lecture, en effet. Mais, ce n'est pas grave. 
Sans animosit aucune, j'espre. Avoir des diffrences de point de vue, ne doit pas tre,  mon sens, une raison de haine, mais d'change.

----------


## GanYoshi

Il est important que ceux qui se rjouissent  l'ide de bouffer de l'OGM comprennent et respectent le droit des autres de ne pas en consommer. 

Apparemment c'est pas acquis pour tout le monde. 

Si les OGM doivent, pour tre cultiv sans danger de contamination, tre cultivs dans des serres, des serres hermtique ou sur la lune, peut importe.




> Pour moi, ce devrait tre le contraire !
> Tu ne vois pas le problme de manger des OGM, tant pis (ou tant mieux) pour toi, certains ne voient pas le problme de fumer, de conduire en tat d'ivresse, de tlphoner en conduisant, d'autres de tuer quelqu'un, etc...


kedare faisait de l'ironie l...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> kedare faisait de l'ironie l...


Peut-tre, je ne l'ai pas interprt ainsi, et il n'a pas dmenti...

----------


## Nebulix

Pour info, trouv sur Wikipedia :



> Les mas Bt sont des varits de mas qui ont t modifies gntiquement par l'ajout du
> gne leur confrant une rsistance aux principaux insectes nuisibles du mas, entre autres
> une pyrale : la pyrale du mas Ostrinia nubilalis. Le terme Bt fait rfrence au Bacillus
> thuringiensis dont on a extrait le gne codant la toxine Cry1Ab.


et sur un site de jardinage biologique :



> La bactrie Bacillus thuringiensis, Bacille de Thuringe, ou BT, est linsecticide biologique le
> plus utilis au monde, en agriculture biologique.Cet insecticide se prsente sous la forme
> dune poudre quon dilue dans leau et pulvrise sur lensemble du feuillage.

----------


## zul

> Il est important que ceux qui se rjouissent  l'ide de bouffer de l'OGM comprennent et respectent le droit des autres de ne pas en consommer.


Je ne crois pas avoir vu beaucoup de personne se rjouir de manger des OGM. J'ai vu des gentils bisounours nous expliquer comment le bio tait mieux pour l'humanit (ce qui est plus que probable), et des gens pragmatiques qui constatent :
  1/ l'industrie agro alimentaire utilise masse de pesticides / herbicides (qui bien sr ne polluent ni les nappes phratiques, ni ne se dispersent dans l'air, et qui par consquent ne touche jamais les cultures bio (rire))
  2/ que le bio, en l'tat actuel, ne permet manifestement pas de nourrir la population,  des prix abordables (et je ne parle pas du bio qui vient de contres lointaines (o 1/ on ne sait pas ce que signifie bio rellement 2/ vive le transport)). Evidemment, quelques bobos arrivent  manger bio pour se donner bonne conscience, tout en laissant la clim allume tout la journe et en roulant dans une grosse voiture pollutante.
  3/ l'homme a toujours modifi ses plantes, de manire plus ou moins naturelles, pour avoir des meilleures proprites
  4/ les manipulations OGM sont 3/ armes d'un peu de science, et peuvent rduire l'utilisation de pesticide / herbicide (peuvent, videmment, la technique monsento c'est un autre problme)), et donc rduire la pollution engendre par ces produits.

Dire non aux OGM en bloc revient aujourd'hui  plbisciter l'agriculture intensive  base hautement chimiques (qui vitent sciemment de polluer l'eau utilise pour les cultures bio, et qui ne sont jamais transports par un moyen quelconque vers des champs bio videmment)).  Proner le tout bio aujourd'hui ne vaut pas grand chose,  part pour la dmagogie et la bien pensance (c'est un peu comme les anti-nuclaires) Quand  la culture du 0 risque, elle est plus que criticable  tout point de vue. L'agriculture biologique a son quota de destruction de l'environnement aussi (par exemple, l'important de la cocinnelle d'asie sur le continent europen est un vritable flau)).

Au sujet de Louis, je plbiscite le fait que citer des sources n'est entirement pas suffisant, il faut les lire et les comparer  d'autres sources et user de son esprit critique. Le "bon sens" bas sur aucun fait n'est par contre qu'un vieux argument d'autorit (il est impossible d'attaquer le "bon sens" en gnral) (ce qui n'tonnera personne vu la teneur gnrale des arguments de Louis (nous sommes les mauvais de toute faon, il n'y a pas  discuter))).  Je n'ai malheuresement pas vu beaucoup de sources srieuses cites (les articles journalistiques sans source scientifiques ne comptent pas vraiment) et encore moins analyses montrant concernant les "anti OGM / pro BIO".

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je ne crois pas avoir vu beaucoup de personne se rjouir de manger des OGM. J'ai vu des gentils bisounours nous expliquer comment le bio tait mieux pour l'humanit (ce qui est plus que probable), et des gens pragmatiques qui constatent :
>   1/ l'industrie agro alimentaire utilise masse de pesticides / herbicides (qui bien sr ne polluent ni les nappes phratiques, ni ne se dispersent dans l'air, et qui par consquent ne touche jamais les cultures bio (rire))
>   2/ que le bio, en l'tat actuel, ne permet manifestement pas de nourrir la population,  des prix abordables (et je ne parle pas du bio qui vient de contres lointaines (o 1/ on ne sait pas ce que signifie bio rellement 2/ vive le transport)). Evidemment, quelques bobos arrivent  manger bio pour se donner bonne conscience, tout en laissant la clim allume tout la journe et en roulant dans une grosse voiture pollutante.
>   3/ l'homme a toujours modifi ses plantes, de manire plus ou moins naturelles, pour avoir des meilleures proprites
>   4/ les manipulations OGM sont 3/ armes d'un peu de science, et peuvent rduire l'utilisation de pesticide / herbicide (peuvent, videmment, la technique monsento c'est un autre problme)), et donc rduire la pollution engendre par ces produits.
> 
> Dire non aux OGM en bloc revient aujourd'hui  plbisciter l'agriculture intensive  base hautement chimiques (qui vitent sciemment de polluer l'eau utilise pour les cultures bio, et qui ne sont jamais transports par un moyen quelconque vers des champs bio videmment)).  Proner le tout bio aujourd'hui ne vaut pas grand chose,  part pour la dmagogie et la bien pensance (c'est un peu comme les anti-nuclaires) Quand  la culture du 0 risque, elle est plus que criticable  tout point de vue. L'agriculture biologique a son quota de destruction de l'environnement aussi (par exemple, l'important de la cocinnelle d'asie sur le continent europen est un vritable flau)).


Je ne parlais pas de ce qui tait mieux ou pas, je ne veux pas rentrer dans le dbat de la pollution, du bio ou de la suppose pnurie d'aliment, ils ne m'intressent pas.

Je dis juste que ceux qui, pour des raisons dont je n'ai rien  faire, ne veulent catgoriquement pas manger d'OGM, on doit pouvoir leur garantir a. 

Tout comme ceux qui ne veulent pas manger de porc, ou de viande, ont le droit d'tre inform sur les tiquettes des produits en fait.

----------


## zul

Les OGP (Organisme Genetiquement Pur) n'existant pas (plus), cela risque d'tre difficile  ::):   (toutes les espces actuellement cultivs sont le resultat de croisement, hybridation ou autre faites par l'homme). Je propose aussi qu'on demande une garantie de manger sans aucun pesticide (ce qui est videmment globalement impossible).

----------


## Louis Griffont

Et je suppose que tu as une tude srieuse nous dmontrant qu'il n'y a aucune diffrence entre l'hybridation, le croisement d'espces et les pratiques OGM.

----------


## GanYoshi

D'autant plus que je n'ai jamais parl d'OGP, mais juste du droit d'tre inform sur ce que je mange.
Juste le droit  l'information et ensuite de choisir en fonction de a, il ne peut pas y avoir de relle libert sans information.

----------


## Caly4D

si les ogm permettent 
d'avoir -90% de pesticide et autreaucune consquences sur l'tre humainrduire de 90% la faim dans le monde
alors je dis oui ! 


de toutes manire on en ai qu'au dbut il faut plus de test et de recherche de la part des scientifiques.

----------


## david06600

Manger des ogms, c'est comme manger un paquet de poudre contenant vitamines ou des glules etc...
Y a que la forme qui change.

----------


## Caly4D

> Manger des ogms, c'est comme manger un paquet de poudre contenant vitamines ou des glules etc...
> Y a que la forme qui change.


ca me drange absolument pas si le got est prsent et que a respecte les condition que j'ai donn.

----------


## david06600

> ca me drange absolument pas si le got est prsent et que a respecte les condition que j'ai donn.


Qui sont:




> si les ogm permettent 
> d'avoir -90% de pesticide et autre


Agriculture bio.  0% de pesticide.  Plus dur  mettre en place bien videment et avec un rendement gale  celui la culture actuelle aprs plusieurs annes.  Mais au final sur le long terme je pense que a devrai tre beaucoup mieux, plutot que d'utiliser le "patch ogm".



> si les ogm permettent 
> aucune consquences sur l'tre humain


IM-PO-SSI-BLE  ::): .  Ca aura forcment un impact.  On s'adaptera peut tre, mais y aura un impact.



> si les ogm permettent 
> rduire de 90% la faim dans le monde


Si on commenait par rduire la surpopulation dans les pays ou la population souffre de famine dj, parce que bizarrement c'est l qu'ils font le plus d'enfants.  Ensuite si on les fournissaient en quipements pour pouvoir cultiver, a ne serai pas mieux ?

Mais je crois que nous nous dirigeons vers une socit d'assist et de feignants donc dans ces conditions, c'est sur que de fabriqu des gellules, ou fabriqu des lgumes en labo, c'est beaucoup plus pratiques pour beaucoup.

----------


## Lyche

> Mais je crois que nous nous dirigeons vers une socit d'assist et de feignants [...]


Merci le socialisme surfait et les acquis sociaux.. on ne peut mme plus les remettre quels qu'ils soient et quel qu'en soit le cot. Ca fait 30ans qu'on nous abreuve rgulirement d'un nouveau truc "petit plus" qui ne change rien  l'tat des choses mais qui nous fait oublier les problmes  ct et nous permet de nous reposer tranquillement le soir sans se poser la question de savoir ce qu'il y aura demain...
Bref, pour moi "trop de socialisme tue le socialisme".

----------


## Caly4D

quand je dis impact sur l'humain je parle de forte augmentation de cancers, strilit etc etc  si on s'en rend pas compte et n'influence pas notre dre de vie, osef  ::): 


avant de parler de la surpopulation il faudrait peu tre s'occuper de la pauvret.
pourquoi les gens font plein d'enfant dans les pays pauvres: 
pas de moyens de contraception (ou considr illgale)parsque taux de mortalit lev donc il y a  un plus grand % de chance de n'avoir personne pour nous entretenir lorsque l'on sera vieux, bah oui sans scu ou autre c'est les enfant qui principalement aide leur grand parent et parent dans ses pays, donc avoir 10 enfants permet de "s'assur" quelque peux, surtout qu'a partir de 10ans un enfant peut travailler donc rapporter  la famille contrairement en occident ou l'enfant fais perdre de l'argent  la famille souvent jusqu'a 25ans
et tu ne peux pas imposer au gens de n'avoir qu'un ou deux enfant regarde la france de tes arrire grand parent (voir grand parent) il y avaient normment de famille  6enfant voir plus (dumoins dans les quartier populaire d'ou je viens mes deux grand parents comme mes arrire grand parent de chaque cot avaient 6 enfants mini -et je suis blanc-)






> Agriculture bio. 0% de pesticide. Plus dur  mettre en place bien videment et avec un rendement gale  celui la culture actuelle aprs plusieurs annes. Mais au final sur le long terme je pense que a devrai tre beaucoup mieux, plutot que d'utiliser le "patch ogm".


tu oublie un point important rien que pour nourrir la france combien de superficie bio nous faudrait'il? beaucoup trop

----------


## Gnoce

> pourquoi les gens font plein d'enfant dans les pays pauvres: 
> 
> pas de moyens de contraception (ou considr illgale)


En passant, bravo au Pape ...  ::(:

----------


## Lyche

@Caly4D, supprime les religions dans le monde et dj tu auras une trs trs grande avance sur le plan du dveloppement de ces pays.

----------


## Caly4D

tin lyche edit ton post, le topic "green peace" va encore partir en latte  cause dl'a politique  ::?: 

par contre +1 pour les religions  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> avant de parler de la surpopulation il faudrait peu tre s'occuper de la pauvret.
> pourquoi les gens font plein d'enfant dans les pays pauvres: 
> pas de moyens de contraception (ou considr illgale)parsque taux de mortalit lev donc il y a  un plus grand % de chance de n'avoir personne pour nous entretenir lorsque l'on sera vieux, bah oui sans scu ou autre c'est les enfant qui principalement aide leur grand parent et parent dans ses pays, donc avoir 10 enfants permet de "s'assur" quelque peux, surtout qu'a partir de 10ans un enfant peut travailler donc rapporter  la famille contrairement en occident ou l'enfant fais perdre de l'argent  la famille souvent jusqu'a 25ans
> et tu ne peux pas imposer au gens de n'avoir qu'un ou deux enfant regarde la france de tes arrire grand parent (voir grand parent) il y avaient normment de famille  6enfant voir plus (dumoins dans les quartier populaire d'ou je viens mes deux grand parents comme mes arrire grand parent de chaque cot avaient 6 enfants mini -et je suis blanc-)


Et bien a en fait des bras pour travailler dans les champs, avec du bon matriel...Non seulement a crerai du travail, mais en plus il pourrait subvenir  pas mal de leurs besoin, sans notre aide \o/





> tu oublie un point important rien que pour nourrir la france combien de superficie bio nous faudrait'il? beaucoup trop


Pareil que pour la non bio...

----------


## GanYoshi

> quand je dis impact sur l'humain je parle de forte augmentation de cancers, strilit etc etc  si on s'en rend pas compte et n'influence pas notre dre de vie, osef


Baaaaaas oui, osef.  ::?: 




> avant de parler de la surpopulation il faudrait peu tre s'occuper de la pauvret.
> pourquoi les gens font plein d'enfant dans les pays pauvres:


Ah c'est  nous de nous en occuper ?  ::aie::  
Les principaux intresss ne peuvent pas le faire eux-mme ? Pourquoi le Brsil, L'Inde, le Mexique et le Maroc mergent ? Pourquoi est-ce qu'ils sont pauvres ?




> et tu ne peux pas imposer au gens de n'avoir qu'un ou deux enfant regarde la france de tes arrire grand parent (voir grand parent) il y avaient normment de famille  6enfant voir plus (dumoins dans les quartier populaire d'ou je viens mes deux grand parents comme mes arrire grand parent de chaque cot avaient 6 enfants mini -et je suis blanc-)


Tu veux dire en pleine politique nataliste ?  ::aie::   ::lol:: 




> tu oublie un point important rien que pour nourrir la france combien de superficie bio nous faudrait'il? beaucoup trop


Les OGM prennent moins de place ?

----------


## Caly4D

oui si tu fais 2 rcolte par ans au lieu d'une, et que chaque rcolte fais 1/3 de plus en volumes en quoi les ogm prendrai til autant de place ?





> Ah c'est  nous de nous en occupe?


non t'a raison qu'il se dmerdent dailleurs on se demande bien pourquoi on  encore des nations unie de mme les casques bleu ils servent  rien en plus si la population locale se fais massacr sa rduit le problme de population 

quand  l'influence des produit sur notre vie excuse moi mais t'as quoi dans la poche ? c'est pas un tlphone portable  et le wifi de ta box (ou celle de tes voisin) et les gaz d'chappement etc on est pas  un truc prs qui  0.001% de chance de nous tuer




> Et bien a en fait des bras pour travailler dans les champs, avec du bon matriel...Non seulement a crerai du travail, mais en plus il pourrait subvenir  pas mal de leurs besoin, sans notre aide \o/


j'ai pas compris se que tu insinuais.

----------


## GanYoshi

> oui si tu fais 2 rcolte par ans au lieu d'une, et que chaque rcolte fais 1/3 de plus en volumes en quoi les ogm prendrai til autant de place ?


En effet.  ::aie:: 




> non t'a raison qu'il se dmerdent dailleurs on se demande bien pourquoi on  encore des nations unie de mme les casques bleu ils servent  rien en plus si la population locale se fais massacr sa rduit le problme de population


Tu veux dire que tu crois vraiment que c'est pour les aider les nations unis, les  casques bleus ?  ::aie::  
Les pays c'est comme les socits,* il n'y a rien* qu'elle ne font pour autre chose que pour leur propre intrt. 




> quand  l'influence des produit sur notre vie excuse moi mais t'as quoi dans la poche ? c'est pas un tlphone portable  et le wifi de ta box (ou celle de tes voisin) et les gaz d'chappement etc on est pas  un truc prs qui  0.001% de chance de nous tuer


Aaah oui bas si on est plus  a prs.  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

bon bah cool tu te rend enfin compte que les ogm peuvent tre utile, bah oui le riz dor c'est bien mais c'est qu'un dbut.

En fait le seul souci avec les ogm c'est que les semences nappartiennent plus au fermier qui doivent les racheter chaque annes   (vive le capitalisme  ::aie:: )

pis qui sait en modifiant gntiquement du colza on arrivera peut tre  crer un colza qui fera un carburant 20x moins polluant que le ptrole  :;): 





> Aaah oui bas si on est plus  a prs.


vu toutes les merthes qu'on absorbe tu crois vraiment que a changera quelque chose ? 
nan mais sans ironie ou autre t'y crois vraiment ??  :8O:

----------


## Lyche

On pourrait mme guerrir du cancer.. Ce ne sont que des suppositions, aucun teste  long terme n'a t ralis.

----------


## Caly4D

> On pourrait mme guerrir du cancer.. Ce ne sont que des suppositions, aucun teste  long terme n'a t ralis.


ya moins de chance pour a  ::mrgreen::  mais justement le fait que a puisse arrive devrais nous encourager  continuer les recherches.


aprs je suis qu'un idiot qui croit que le monde ne peut etre sauv (ou dtruit) que par la science et lapprentissage de la philosophie  la masse  :8-):

----------


## david06600

> j'ai pas compris se que tu insinuais.


Je pense que leur vendre des ogms ne fera que les rendre encore plus dpendant.  Vaut mieux qu'il apprenne  faire une culture saine avec des machines et du matriel en bon tat et rcent et qu'il apprenne  faire de la culture bio pour subvenir indpendamment de nous  leur besoins.

----------


## Caly4D

oui malheureusement les institutions considrent que les semences ogm sont brevet et par consquent les paysans ne peuvent plus utiliser lgalement les techniques ancestrale et sont oblig de racheter chaque annes  ses dites semences.
 ::(:

----------


## lvr

> aprs je suis qu'un idiot qui croit que le monde ne peut etre sauv (ou dtruit) que par la science et lapprentissage de la philosophie  la masse


... et l'orthographe... ok je  ::fleche::

----------


## Caly4D

avant de sortir t'aurais pus corriger mes fautes  ::zoubi::

----------


## lvr

> Tu prends l'exemple du tabac. C'est bien, mais personne n'oblige les gens  acheter et consommer du tabac. Dans le cas des OGM, c'est trs diffrent ! A partir du moment ou il y a culture d'OGM, il y a risque d'en consommer  son insu, et a, dsol, mais selon moi, c'est condamnable !


100% d'accord avec toi. C'est aussi mon argument principal.

Mais avec les ondes GSM: puis-je aussi pouvoir choisir de ne pas les subir ? Faut-il ds lors arrter l'utilisation du GSM. Avec la pollution atmosphrique (voitures, ...): puis-je aussi avoir ce choix ? Faut-il ds lors arrter l'utilisation des combustibles fossiles ? ....
La question qui se pose est jusqu'o peut-on prendre  faire ses propres choix ? 
Qu'est-ce qui diffre entre gsm/wifi/voitures et ogm ? Rien. C'est un conflit entre libert de choix et bien collectif. 
Ce qui diffrerait, c'est le timing. Avec les ogm on a encore la possibilit de ne pas commettre les erreurs qu'on a commis avec les autres.




> on n'est pas non plus capables de dmontrer qu'il y a danger.


L dsol mec, c'est n'importe quoi comme argument. Tant qu'on arrive pas  prouver qu'il n'y a pas de danger, c'est qu'il y a un danger potentiel.

----------


## zaventem

> Tant qu'on arrive pas  prouver qu'il n'y a pas de danger, c'est qu'il y a un danger potentiel.


Je me disais bien que la licorne rose invisible devait exister... La preuve, personne n'a pu prouver qu'elle n'existait pas  ::ccool::

----------


## kedare

> L dsol mec, c'est n'importe quoi comme argument. Tant qu'on arrive pas  prouver qu'il n'y a pas de danger, c'est qu'il y a un danger potentiel.


Waw, ca c'est de l'argumentation  ::aie:: 

Pour le Tabac, on dcide pas, le tabagisme passif ca vous dit rien ?

----------


## david06600

> Pour le Tabac, on dcide pas, le tabagisme passif ca vous dit rien ?


Bon vous nous sortez tous des arguments comme le tabagisme, la pollution des gaz d'chappement, les ondes etc...

Mais qu'est ce qu'on essaye de faire actuellement ?
Fumer dans des lieux publics est interdit, car le tabagisme passif augmentait les risque de cancer.
On essaye tout ce qu'on peut pour se dbarrasser des nergies fossiles, au moins au niveau des transport.
Pour les ondes on a pas assez de recul, c'est encore en test sur nos petits corps.
Donc on fait un pas en avant et ensuite on revient en arrire pour remdier aux problmes causs.
Ca rime  rien, a part dtruire la plante, nous empoisonner et faire marcher le business.

----------


## Caly4D

> On essaye tout ce qu'on peut pour se dbarrasser des nergies fossiles, au moins au niveau des transport.


rofl se  qui faut pas entendre  ::aie:: .
je connais pas le % des ville francaise qui utilise des bus lectrique mais y'en  pas des masses ..

Pour le ptrole rien n'est fait car les entreprises engendre encore beaucoup trop d'argent : http://www.rfi.fr/france/20100730-to...trimestre-2010

autre dbat mais :
aller voir votre mairie, les pompiers, les flic de votre quartier et demander chez qui ils achtent de lessence, il y a fort  parier que dans 80% des cas se sera chez total. 


quand au tabac il n'a rien  faire dans le dbat tant donner que le tabac n'est pas utile pour l'utilisateur, contrairement au onde et au voiture.

----------


## cortex024

pour revenir au dbat. non je ne signerai pas cette ptition.
je dis oui aux ogm. je trouve que ca peut apporter beaucoup.

Maintenant, avant de me faire tabasser  ::aie:: , je tiens  nuancer. je rejoins l'avis de certains comme quoi il faudra stipuler clairement sur le produit si il a t gntiquement modifi ou pas pour laisser le choix au consommateur.

je ne consomme pas et n'ai pas envie de consommer du bio. j'apprcie le fait que ce soit clairement affich sur le produit en question afin de pouvoir me tourner vers d'autres offres.

laisser le choix me semble normal  ::ccool::

----------


## david06600

> rofl se  qui faut pas entendre .
> je connais pas le % des ville francaise qui utilise des bus lectrique mais y'en  pas des masses ..


Oui je me suis emball, c'est vrai que a avance pas vraiment, mais bon c'est quand mme pas mal d'actualit.  On sait que les vhicules, les usines sont polluantes, seulement entre ce qu'on sait et l'argent que cela fait gagn y a une diffrence.  Le problme est la et c'est pareil pour les ogms.



> quand au tabac il n'a rien  faire dans le dbat tant donner que le tabac n'est pas utile pour l'utilisateur, contrairement au onde et au voiture.


Oui les ondes c'est trs utiles pour faire joujou avec son portable, mais sinon y a 30 ou 40 ans (trs imprcis dsl) on avait pas besoin d'ondes de partout et on se portait pas plus mal.
Pour les voitures on aurait pu faire autre chose, comme pratiquement pour tout, je l'ai dja dit ailleurs.

----------


## dams78

> je rejoins l'avis de certains comme quoi il faudra stipuler clairement sur le produit si il a t gntiquement modifi ou pas pour laisser le choix au consommateur.


Aux Etats Unis on commence  trouver des OGM dans la nature, tout simplement parce que pas assez de prcautions ont t prises... Comment faire si la culture des OGM se dmocratise?

----------


## Caly4D

> Oui les ondes c'est trs utiles pour faire joujou avec son portable, mais sinon y a 30 ou 40 ans (trs imprcis dsl) on avait pas besoin d'ondes de partout et on se portait pas plus mal.


L'argument est un peu abracadabrantesque tant donn que l'on peu l'utiliser pour une grande majorit des choses modernes.

Un petit contre exemple bidon : les tlphone portable on permit de sauver la vie gens ensevelit dans une avalanche 




> Le problme est la et c'est pareil pour les ogm.


exactement il faut boycotter les entreprise qui rendent leur graines gntiquement modifier strile pour obliger les paysans  racheter de la semences chaque anne ! (enfin entre autre  quoi  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## cortex024

> Aux Etats Unis on commence  trouver des OGM dans la nature, tout simplement parce que pas assez de prcautions ont t prises... Comment faire si la culture des OGM se dmocratise?


ah effectivement l est le problme. il faut que ca reste contrl et contrlable.
Mais il ne faut pas remettre les ogm en cause pour cela, sinon on peut le faire avec (presque) tout.

si rien ne peut tre contrl parce que pas possible et que y a de trs fortes chances qu' cause de cela tout parte en sucette, alors effectivement il vaut peut-tre mieux d'tre sage et de ne pas accepter leur commercialisation

----------


## david06600

> L'argument est un peu abracadabrantesque tant donn que l'on peu l'utiliser pour une grande majorit des choses modernes.


C'est pas parce que c'est moderne que c'est bien.
La voiture et les transports c'est moderne, seulement maintenant on essaye de changer la manire dont cela fonctionne, car on voit le rsultat sur la nature et l'homme.




> exactement il faut boycotter les entreprise qui rendent leur graines gntiquement modifier strile pour obliger les paysans  racheter de la semences chaque anne ! (enfin entre autre  quoi )


Non il ne faut pas que les paysans achtent des ogms tout court.  Si les ogms deviennent la norme, alors le prix du bio va exploser et on finira par tous bouffer des ogms.

----------


## Caly4D

> C'est pas parce que c'est moderne que c'est bien.


on est bien d'accord  ::): 





> Non il ne faut pas que les paysans achtent des ogms tout court.  Si les ogms deviennent la norme, alors le prix du bio va exploser et on finira par tous bouffer des ogms.


Les omg devrait d'abord tre utilis dans/pour les pays qui ont des difficults  nourrir leurs population.

c'est pas avec le bio que tu vas annihiler la famine dans le monde.

----------


## david06600

> Les omg devrait d'abord tre utilis dans/pour les pays qui ont des difficults  nourrir leurs population.
> 
> c'est pas avec le bio que tu vas annihiler la famine dans le monde.


Le problme c'est que a va faire effet boule de neige, je le sens gros comme un montagne.
Les ogms c'est attractif, par rapport  produire du bio.
Je ne pense pas que ce soit le mieux sur le long terme.

----------


## cortex024

> exactement il faut boycotter les entreprise qui rendent leur graines gntiquement modifier strile pour obliger les paysans  racheter de la semences chaque anne ! (enfin entre autre  quoi )


concernant la pauvret, famine toussa certes c'est la moindre des choses.

mais ne serait ce pas la solution pour viter les dbordement non contrlable avec des ogm dissmins dans la nature?
vu que par dfinition, une fois sem la premire fois ils ne sauraient plus se disperser dans la nature?

----------


## Caly4D

> mais ne serait ce pas la solution pour viter les dbordement non contrlable avec des ogm dissmins dans la nature?
> vu que par dfinition, une fois sem la premire fois ils ne sauraient plus se disperser dans la nature?



tant qu'il y a un risque oui, aprs  je suis pas sure que si tu remplaais la savane peux fertile par un immense champs de bl qui se serait "chapper" cela gnerai beaucoup de monde, humain certainement pas, niveau cosystme pas forcement.

----------


## david06600

> C'est pas parce que c'est moderne que c'est bien.





> on est bien d'accord


Ce n'est pas ce que tu semblais dire dans ce poste



> Les omg devrait d'abord tre utilis dans/pour les pays qui ont des difficults  nourrir leurs population.
> 
> c'est pas avec le bio que tu vas annihiler la famine dans le monde.


On vous prsente une solution miracle et vous ne voyez pas plus loin que le bout de votre nez.
Les ogms pourrait faire plus de dgat sur le long terme, que la famine.
Tu parles de famines, mais qu'on-t-il comme moyens pour produire quelque chose ?  Il n'y a pas que des pays pauvres en Afrique, que font les pays riches du continent africain pour aider les autres  subvenir aux besoins en nourriture.
Et toi tu veux qu'on leur donne des ogms et qu'en plus les paysans ne payent pas.  Comment vont-ils financer les recherches, si on les donne gratuitement  tout le monde.
Tu es pour rendre les gens compltement dpendant et assist.

----------


## Caly4D

> Ce n'est pas ce que tu semblais dire dans ce poste


pardon ? j'ai simplement dis qu'il tait usless d'utiliser cet argument puisque l'on pouvais l'utiliser pour tout 

le nuclaire si on l'avait pas dcouvert  y'aurai jamais eu de zone fortement radioactif tel que la poubelle sous marin russe, Tchernobyl etc 
si on avai jamais dcouvert le charbon y'aurai moins de rejet de co2

etc etc  jdis juste que l'argument est pas valable car facilement rutilisable, j'ai jamais dis que tout se qui tait moderne c'tait bien la preuve  c'est le mal  ::aie::  




> Et toi tu veux qu'on leur donne des ogms et qu'en plus les paysans ne payent pas. Comment vont-ils financer les recherches, si on les donne gratuitement  tout le monde.


faux j'ai dis que les entreprise empchais se qui se fessait depuis la naissance de l'agriculture sur terre  savoir garder une partie de sa rcolte pour la replanter lanne suivante, et que je condamnais cet acte.
ceci dit entre nous en france c'est dj le cas et on utilise pas d'omg   ::(: 
A aucun moment je n'ai dis que l'entreprise devait donner les semences




> Tu parles de famines, mais qu'on-t-il comme moyens pour produire quelque chose ? Il n'y a pas que des pays pauvres en Afrique, que font les pays riches du continent africain pour aider les autres  subvenir aux besoins en nourriture.


y dis qu'il voit pas le rapport  on parle pas de gnrosit l mais 'une entreprise qui vend, seulement selon moi cette entreprise surpasse ses droit en obligeant  acheter chaque anne le mme produit.
C'est un peu comme si on te disais : la tv que tu viens d'acheter t'as le droit  200h dessus aprs elle se bloque et s'auto-abime faut que tu en rachtes une autre (la mme) pour continuer  regardr la tv.




> Tu es pour rendre les gens compltement dpendant et assist


L'ide mme d'une socit libertaire est que les gens soient autonome et responsable, se qui est loin  dtre le cas actuellement.
Selon moi savoir que des humain crve en Afrique et rester  en parler derrire sont pc, n'est pas une attitude responsable.
Une attitude responsable serai que  tout le monde manifeste dans la rue et dnonce le systme actuel car il va droit dans le mur et que les hommes politique []  .
mais bon a comme je l'ai dj dis c'est utopique et a n'arrivera pas  ::cry:: 
En plus rien  voir avec les omg.

je n'admet pas que des gens crve de faim et n'admet pas que des gens vivent sans rien faire en profitant du systme.




> Les ogms pourrait faire plus de dgat sur le long terme, que la famine.


certe c'est possible, mais je suis contre l'ide de tuer les 3/4 des humains pour que ceux qui reste puisse tous manger bio et  leur faim  quoique  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> on est bien d'accord 
> 
> 
> 
> Les omg devrait d'abord tre utilis dans/pour les pays qui ont des difficults  nourrir leurs population.
> 
> c'est pas avec le bio que tu vas annihiler la famine dans le monde.


Et pourquoi est ce qu'ils ont du mal  nourrir leur population?
Les OGM vont arrter les guerres, faire pleuvoir?

Une solution tout bte qu'on pourrai actuellement proposer  ces pays ( mon avis, je suis pas expert en la matire) c'est de leur vendre (bah oui donner n'a jamais t la solution...) des panneaux solaires et cie. De cette manire en leur permettant l'accs  l'lectricit, on pourrait envisager la construction de puits, de station d'eau, etc. Et avec de l'eau potable on peut ensuite cultiver...

Il y a quelques annes on a eu besoin dans les pays dvelopps d'augmenter le rendement de l'agriculture, pour cela on a balancer des tonnes d'engrais et pesticides dans les champs. Peu de temps aprs on s'est rendus compte que les pesticides allaient dans les nappe phratiques et aujourd'hui on interdis petit  petit cette liste de pesticides. A partir de ce constat vous croyez pas qu'il faut maintenant tre mfiant contre ces remdes magiques qu'on voit apparatre continuellement? Et surtout il ne serai pas tant de faire partager nos expriences aux pays moins dvelopps pour viter qu'ils fassent les mme conneries (regarder l'exemple de la pollution en Chine : les produits chimiques sont directement vids dans les rivires, comme en France avant...).

----------


## Caly4D

je suis entirement d'accord pour les panneau solaire et cie.

Petit rectificatif : les omg ne font pas pleuvoir mais peuvent pousser avec trs peu d'eau (ou du-moins pourront je suis pas expert dans les varit existante d'omg, mais je crois que certain omg on des racine super profonde se qui leur permet d'aller chercher de l'eau plus loin et donc de pousser en terrain plus aride)

par contre pour faire l'avocat du diable (je suis op avec toi hin  :;): )
Les panneau solaire et l'irrigation c'est pas 100% cologique :p 


sinon quel est le rapport entre la guerre et les ogm ? 
tout les pays en Afrique qui subisse la famine ne sont pas en guerre

----------


## dams78

> sinon quel est le rapport entre la guerre et les ogm ? 
> tout les pays en Afrique qui subisse la famine ne sont pas en guerre


C'tait un poil ironique (on est quand mme vendredi), mais disons que pour certains ici, les OGM c'est gnial, a va rsoudre tous les problmes, alors je disais juste que des fois le problme est un peu plus complexe qu'il n'y parat.

Moi le seul avantage que je vois aux OGM c'est de se dbarrasser des pesticides, le truc c'est qu'actuellement on est pas sr que a soit pas pire. Alors je sais, le progrs nia-nia-nia et si on avait pas eu le ptrole, le nuclaire... et bah on aurai peut tre trouv mieux, tout simplement (ou pire, je ne sais pas). 
Si on reste sur le sujet et qu'on prend ces fameux pesticides, si on les avaient interdit au dbut parce qu'on avait su qu'ils taient nocifs (c'est ce qu'on essaye de faire aujourd'hui, donc c'est tout  fait envisageable de prendre cette dcision plus tt, il suffit juste de connatre les relles connaissances), bah on aurai certainement trouv autre chose puisqu'il faut bien nourrir les 60 millions de Franais.
Comme on dit : quand on cherche, on trouve!

----------


## david06600

> Moi le seul avantage que je vois aux OGM c'est de se dbarrasser des pesticides, le truc c'est qu'actuellement on est pas sr que a soit pas pire. Alors je sais, le progrs nia-nia-nia et si on avait pas eu le ptrole, le nuclaire... et bah on aurai peut tre trouv mieux, tout simplement (ou pire, je ne sais pas). 
> Si on reste sur le sujet et qu'on prend ces fameux pesticides, si on les avaient interdit au dbut parce qu'on avait su qu'ils taient nocifs (c'est ce qu'on essaye de faire aujourd'hui, donc c'est tout  fait envisageable de prendre cette dcision plus tt, il suffit juste de connatre les relles connaissances), bah on aurai certainement trouv autre chose puisqu'il faut bien nourrir les 60 millions de Franais.
> Comme on dit : quand on cherche, on trouve!


Cela reprsente totalement ma vision des choses  ::): .  dams78 et moi on est sur la mme longueur d'onde sur ce sujet  ::ccool::

----------


## Caly4D

C'est cool qu'a force de discutions on arrive  se rendre compte qu'on est d'accord  ::ccool::

----------


## babaothe

> Et avec de l'eau potable on peut ensuite cultiver...


salut

il y a probablement plus cologique et plus conomique que d'utiliser de l'eau potable pour cultiver ! Non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> salut
> 
> il y a probablement plus cologique et plus conomique que d'utiliser de l'eau potable pour cultiver ! Non ?


Je pensais surtout  de l'eau dsalinis.

----------


## FloGig

> Je pensais surtout  de l'eau dsalinis.


Ce qu'on appelle de l'eau douce donc  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Ce qu'on appelle de l'eau douce donc


Voil c'est a  ::mrgreen:: .
Vous cherchez la petite bte quand mme  :;):  : je parlais d'une manire gnrale.

----------


## lvr

> Je me disais bien que la licorne rose invisible devait exister... La preuve, personne n'a pu prouver qu'elle n'existait pas


Je voulais rpondre quelque chose mais devant tant d'idiotie je reste bouche-be.... T'es sr que tu matrises/comprends l'enjeu derrire les ogm ?

----------


## dams78

> Je voulais rpondre quelque chose mais devant tant d'idiotie je reste bouche-be.... T'es sr que tu matrises/comprends l'enjeu derrire les ogm ?


Mais puisqu'on te dis que c'est a le progrs...  ::?:

----------


## babaothe

> Mais puisqu'on te dis que c'est a le progrs...


salut

et toi ? sur quoi de concret te bases-tu pour dire le contraire ? Uniquement l'expression de doutes ? J'espre que tel n'est pas le cas et que tu pourras nous exposer des choses plus certaines  ::ccool:: 
Je saurai les lire et les analyser e n cartant mes tats d'me et mes sentiments personnels.Je t'coute ...

----------


## dams78

> salut
> 
> et toi ? sur quoi de concret te bases-tu pour dire le contraire ? Uniquement l'expression de doutes ? J'espre que tel n'est pas le cas et que tu pourras nous exposer des choses plus certaines 
> Je saurai les lire et les analyser e n cartant mes tats d'me et mes sentiments personnels.Je t'coute ...


T'as raison ce ne sont que des doutes provenant de ce qu'il s'est pass avant.
On prsente les OGM comme une rvolution, a sent le vcu a... regardes les pesticides. On nous a dit "pas de soucis, les OGM sont  tir unique, les OGM sont cultivs dans des serres : rsultats on en trouve dans la nature alors qu'on les cultive mme pas encore  grande chelle...

Oui je n'ai que des doutes car je ne suis qu'informaticien et que je n'ai pas les connaissances ncessaires pour avoir connatre la vrit sur ce sujet, par contre ce que je suis sr c'est qu'on aura bien l'aire con si dans 10,20 ans on dcouvre des effets secondaire irrversibles (surtout si on a remplac toute notre agriculture par une agriculture OGM).

----------


## GanYoshi

Je suis contre les OGMs en France et en Europe, sauf pour la recherche en milieu clt avec des rgles de scurit trs strictes. 

Pour ce qui est du "prtexte" de la famine, ni la France, ni l'Europe n'est concerne, et on a aucune raison de mettre notre agriculture sous la coupelle de Monsanto et donc au bon vouloir des amricains.

Au final a va faire comme d'habitude, les plus pauvres boufferont des OGMs  en crever, et les plus riches auront de quoi se payer de la nourriture bio, ou du moins non gntiquement modifie.

Et ceux qui pensent qu'on paye des chercheurs pour combattre la faim dans le monde me font hurler de rire. Les socits ne font a que pour l'argent, pour pouvoir sous-tirer encore plus d'argent aux agriculteurs.

----------


## Caly4D

> Et ceux qui pensent qu'on paye des chercheurs pour combattre la faim dans le monde me font hurler de rire. Les socits ne font a que pour l'argent, pour pouvoir sous-tirer encore plus d'argent aux agriculteurs.


Personne  dit a tu as du lire de travers (encore ::roll:: ), certaine personne on simplement stipuler que les ogm *pourrai* rduire la famine dans le monde de manire significative

----------


## Lyche

Il y a 40ans les farines animales taient "La rvolution" pour l'levage, 20ans plus tard, crise de la vche folle, on les  interdites. En 1990 on a redcouvert des cas de vache folle aprs une dcnie d'exploitation. Il y a quelques semaines nous avons eu la joie de voir que certains dputs europens n'taient pas plus malins que les industriels, tout du moins, ils doivent avoir pas mal d'action chez les producteurs de farines animales

-> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...4oC53o2B6Nf2iQ
-> http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/le-...10-1013606.php



> La Commission propose aussi de lever l'interdiction du recours  certaines farines animales pour l'alimentation des non ruminants comme les porcs, les volailles ou le poisson.


Bref, ils n'apprnent rien. Nous sommes ici  peut-prs dans le mme cas. Les OGM, personne, aucun scientifique, ne peut prdire sur le long terme les conscquences d'une production et consommation massive de ces organismes et tous ces bureaucrates et autres rond de cuir voudraient nous faire gober qu'il n'y a aucun risque? Ils vont pas en manger eux des OGM avec leur 15k par mois  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> Personne  dit a tu as du lire de travers (encore), certaine personne on simplement stipuler que les ogm *pourrai* rduire la famine dans le monde de manire significative


Je pense que d'autre solution sans risque pourrai aussi rduire la famine dans le monde, mais bon. Je te quotais juste pour poser une petite question : parmi vous qui serait prt  manger des OGM? Parce que pour l'instant j'ai surtout l'impression qu'il s'agit d'en envoyer "aux pauvres" mais de garder la bonne bouffe pour nous...

----------


## Lyche

> Je pense que d'autre solution sans risque pourrai aussi rduire la famine dans le monde, mais bon. Je te quotais juste pour poser une petite question : parmi vous qui serait prt  manger des OGM? Parce que pour l'instant j'ai surtout l'impression qu'il s'agit d'en envoyer "aux pauvres" mais de garder la bonne bouffe pour nous...


Oui, il y a une solutions qui commence  sortir sur le bout des lvres. Grce  la "journe de consommation  crdit de la plante"

-> http://www.ushuaia.com/info-planete/...t-6038187.html

Certains politiques osent parler de "rduire la population mondiale"... Solution? honntement, je pense que non, tout a pour permettre  certains pays (la France entre autre) de conserver leur petit train train de sur-consommateurs de ressources plantaires et naturelles.. Pour moi c'est inadmissible d'entendre ce genre de propos..

----------


## Caly4D

> parmi vous qui serait prt  manger des OGM?


moi, avec tout les truc qu'on se prend dans la tte et  travers la tte toute la journe omg ou pas ogm je verrai aucune diffrence.

surtout que y'a de forte chance que j'en mange dj, je vais faire mes course  lydle et me contente des produit les moins chres.

----------


## GanYoshi

> certaine personne on simplement stipuler que les ogm *pourrai* rduire la famine dans le monde de manire significative


Oui c'est donc l'excuse officielle pour nous faire gober des OGM, alors que le vritable but pourtant vident des OGMs, mais alors pourquoi vouloir en faire bouffer  ceux qui n'ont pas ce problme ?




> Certains politiques osent parler de "rduire la population mondiale"... Solution? honntement, je pense que non, tout a pour permettre  certains pays (la France entre autre) de conserver leur petit train train de sur-consommateurs de ressources plantaires et naturelles.. Pour moi c'est inadmissible d'entendre ce genre de propos..


C'est pourtant ce que je pense aussi, je ne pense pas que l'tre humain soit fait pour se reproduire forcment plus nombreux  chaque gnration, regarde en France maintenant qu'on est un pays riche avec une mortalit trs faible, la population ne s'accroit pas naturellement.

Donc au final, la solution n'est pas de nourrir tous les enfants de pays surpeupl, mais bel et bien que ces pays lvent leur niveau de vie ce qui engendra une baisse naturelle du taux de natalit, et rglera le problme de famine.
(videment on lve pas le niveau de vie en laissant mourir les enfants, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est pas le but premier de nourrir tout le monde, le but premier c'est d'lever le niveau de vie de chacun (mais c'est pas le but de la France, la France elle l'a dj fait pour presque tout ses citoyens, c'est l'affaire des autres pays maintenant)).

----------


## Caly4D

> Oui c'est donc l'excuse officielle pour nous faire gober des OGM, alors que le vritable but pourtant vident des OGMs, mais alors pourquoi vouloir en faire bouffer  ceux qui n'ont pas ce problme ?


Comment peut tu crire cette phrase et juste en dessous :




> (videment on lve pas le niveau de vie en laissant mourir les enfants, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est pas le but premier de nourrir tout le monde, le but premier c'est d'lever le niveau de vie de chacun (mais c'est pas le but de la France, la France elle l'a dj fait pour presque tout ses citoyens, c'est l'affaire des autres pays maintenant)).


il est tellement facile de sortir un "argument" identique :
C'est l'excuse officiel pour que les peuplade occidental est bonne conscience vis  vis de se que subisse les Africains.

En gros tu leurs demande de "s'lever"  notre mode de vie mais par contre t'en as rien  faire que se soit *nous* qui les exploitons et dtruisons leur pays via l'intermdiaire (donc *indirectement*) du capitalisme et de certain hommes prt  tout pour faire de l'argent ?

vive la solidarit  
c'est avec se genre de mentalit que le monde va mal.

Bien sure je ne te blme pas en particulier ni la france mais plutt cette mentalit de "c'est pas de ma faute et je peux rien y faire, de toutes faon c'est pas chez moi, qu'ils se dbrouillent entre eux" qui se propage depuis dj des gnration dans le "standard occidental"

petit exemple concret car j'ai probablement du mal m'exprimer :
http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles...lisation.shtml
Les utilisateurs des portables sus-nomm sont pour moi *indirectement* responsable de ses employs qui se sont suicid.

----------


## GanYoshi

> En gros tu leurs demande de "s'lever"  notre mode de vie mais par contre t'en as rien  faire que se soit *nous* qui les exploitons et dtruisons leur pays via l'intermdiaire (donc *indirectement*) du capitalisme et de certain hommes prt  tout pour faire de l'argent ?


L je ne suis pas d'accord.
Tu veux leur vendre chaque anne des OGM pour mettre leur agriculture sous la coupelle de Monsanto ? Mais c'est les rendre encore plus dpendant et les exploiter encore plus selon moi.




> vive la solidarit  
> c'est avec se genre de mentalit que le monde va mal.


Je ne crois pas  la solidarit  l'chelle plantaire, et je ne suis pas d'accord sur le constat que le monde va particulirement mal.
Moi je trouve qu'il va particulirement bien, regarde tu te soucis de savoir si des gens  l'autre bout du monde sont heureux ou malheureux, c'est que tout va pas si mal.




> Bien sure je ne te blme pas en particulier ni la france mais plutt cette mentalit de "c'est pas de ma faute et je peux rien y faire, de toutes faon c'est pas chez moi, qu'ils se dbrouillent entre eux" qui se propage depuis dj des gnration dans le "standard occidental"


C'est tout  fait ma mentalit, mais c'est pas du tout nouveau au contraire, c'est le fait qu'il faudrait aimer et sauver tout le monde mme ceux avec qui on a aucun lien qui est propre  notre poque.
Je ne pense pas que pendant la "colonisation" c'tait mieux, ni pendant les guerres napoloniennes.
Pour moi cette nouvelle faon de penser est une mode culpabilisante lance par la gauche  des fins lectorale.




> petit exemple concret car j'ai probablement du mal m'exprimer :
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles...lisation.shtml
> Les utilisateurs des portables sus-nomm sont pour moi *indirectement* responsable de ses employs qui se sont suicid.


Tu part du principe que chacun n'est pas libre de ses choix, de ses actions, de ses rvoltes, je ne suis pas d'accord.
La France c'est bien libre de son occupation amricaine d'aprs-guerre, et soit dit en passant, elle a attendu d'tre un temps soit peu indpendante avant de le faire.

Je sais dj que je rend asthmatique mes enfants quand je prend ma voiture, je dtruit la couche d'ozone quand je mange un kiwi de Nouvelle-Zlande, alors je peut trs bien tre responsable de la famine juste par le fait tre franais, je suis plus  a prs.

----------


## Caly4D

> L je ne suis pas d'accord.
> Tu veux leur vendre chaque anne des OGM pour mettre leur agriculture sous la coupelle de Monsanto ? Mais c'est les rendre encore plus dpendant et les exploiter encore plus selon moi.


 j'ai dit explicitement dans mes post prcdent que jtais contre le fait que les semences ogm ne puisse pas tre replant d'une anne  l'autre.
Remarque met se que tu dis au agriculteur francais et regarde combien d'entre eux utilise la technique ancestrale de garder une partie de leur rcolte pour en faire les semences de lanne prochaine, si il ne sont pas sous la coupelle de monsanto il sont sous celle d'autre multinational.




> Je ne crois pas  la solidarit  l'chelle plantaire, et je ne suis pas d'accord sur le constat que le monde va particulirement mal.
> Moi je trouve qu'il va particulirement bien, regarde tu te soucis de savoir si des gens  l'autre bout du monde sont heureux ou malheureux, c'est que tout va pas si mal.
> 
> C'est tout  fait ma mentalit, mais c'est pas du tout nouveau au contraire, c'est le fait qu'il faudrait aimer et sauver tout le monde mme ceux avec qui on a aucun lien qui est propre  notre poque.
> Je ne pense pas que pendant la "colonisation" c'tait mieux, ni pendant les guerres napoloniennes.
> Pour moi cette nouvelle faon de penser est une mode culpabilisante lance par la gauche  des fins lectorale.


c'est bien se que je dis, ce n'est pas avec des mentalit comme a que l'homme voluera en sage. Non je ne prend pas a pour une mode gauchiste qui va me faire aller voter (pour info je vote pas  :;):  cf d'autre post pour l'explication).
Ce que j'exprime c'est g*rosso modo* le mode de vie tel qu'il serai si la philosophie (attention j'ai bien dit philosophie et non religion c'est trs important !) bouddhiste avaient t adopt par tous.
Et oui je suis un utopiste et je pense que l'on doit se soucier de tout le monde car les humains sont tous frre et doivent se respecter. 
Bien sur le souci avec cette mentalit c'est qu'elle est oppos  l'ide fondamentale du capitalisme qui est de faire toujours plus d'argent.




> Tu part du principe que chacun n'est pas libre de ses choix, de ses actions, de ses rvoltes, je ne suis pas d'accord.
> La France c'est bien libre de son occupation amricaine d'aprs-guerre, et soit dit en passant, elle a attendu d'tre un temps soit peu indpendante avant de le faire.


tu ferais quoi  leur place ? 
tu crois que si tu tait n en chine tu aurais fait la rvolution et instaur la dmocratie ?
allez svp arrte ton hypocrisie ni toi ni moi ne l'aurions fait.
Tu crois tre libre de tes choix ? 
essaie de faire une communaut auto-grer en france et regarde toute les contrainte que l'tat francais t'impose.
tu n'es pas libre, la masse est libre c'est diffrent, mais la masse est contrler par ceux qui ont le pouvoir et l'argent.
bien sur tu peux toujours te librer individuellement mais cela te demande tellement de sacrifice qu'au final tu t'enfermes dans un nouveaux carcan, ce qui reviens au final  fuir une dogme pour en idoltr une autre.
Tu parles des rvolutions, regarde quand elle ont eu lieu : elles ont toutes eu lieu (jpeux me gourer je parle de  toutes celles que je connais) lorsque *tout* allais mal dans le pays.
Pour la 2ww merci  notre gnrale car sans lui on aurai t considr comme vaincu et non comme vainqueur.

Et si tu veux savoir si tout les jours je dprime du fait de savoir que des gens meurent par ma faute  travers le monde, pour mon bonheur goste tell que mon super ordinateur de course  1.2k mon cran 24pouce  et toutes mes autre merthe : oui et cela entraine encore plus de haine /peine car je sais que 'y participe activement et ne me cache pas derrire des faux semblant.




> Je sais dj que je rend asthmatique mes enfants quand je prend ma voiture, je dtruit la couche d'ozone quand je mange un kiwi de Nouvelle-Zlande, alors je peut trs bien tre responsable de la famine juste par le fait tre franais, je suis plus  a prs.


Ah j'aime bien ton edit (ok jmet du temps  crire le post ^^) et ducoup tu peux enlever se que j'ai marqu sur l'hypocrisie un peu plus haut.

oula on a carrment dvi du sujet   ::aie:: et pour revenir au sujet je rpondrais  ta dernire argumentation ci dessus 
Tellement de truc sont nocif pour notre sant que on peut manger des ogm on n'est plus  a prs, en plus on sait mme pas si a l'est rellement.

----------


## babaothe

salut

cette lecture a retenu mon attention, ce matin :
http://actu.orange.fr/une/une-catast...ter_41161.html

----------


## Caly4D

Effectivement article trs intressant, je ne savais pas qu'il tais possible pour les plantes de modifier leur gnome en si peu de temps.

Comme quoi les OMG font parties de l'volution de chaque chose, aprs reste  savoir si l'homme  le droit ou non de simmiscer dedans.

----------


## dams78

> Effectivement article trs intressant, je ne savais pas qu'il tais possible pour les plantes de modifier leur gnome en si peu de temps.
> 
> Comme quoi les OMG font parties de l'volution de chaque chose, aprs reste  savoir si l'homme  le droit ou non de simmiscer dedans.


Oui voil je pense qu'il y a une diffrence entre le fait qu'un organisme volue de lui-mme  cause de son environnement (volution certainement trs lente d'ailleurs?) et faire voluer d'un seul coup cette organisme sans rellement en matriser les consquences ni le principe d'ailleurs.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> salut
> 
> cette lecture a retenu mon attention, ce matin :
> http://actu.orange.fr/une/une-catast...ter_41161.html


a sent un journaliste qui a rien compris surtout...

----------


## Caly4D

> a sent un journaliste qui a rien compris surtout...


merci pour ton intervention, t'aurai des complments genre lien, explication, autre ?

----------


## babaothe

> a sent un journaliste qui a rien compris surtout...


salut

tu crois ?
Aurait-il galement menti en attribuant cette phrase 
des chercheurs de l'Intituto Agrario di San Michele all'Adige (Italie) 




> "Nous montrons qu'une duplication complte du gnome relativement rcente (il y a plus de 50 millions d'annes) a provoqu la transition de 9 chromosomes ancestraux  17 chromosomes du Pyreae",


tu crois galement que ceci est faux ? : 



> Une quipe internationale de chercheurs mene par l'Intituto Agrario di San Michele all'Adige (Italie) a annonc, dans un article paru dimanche dans la revue Nature Genetics, tre parvenue  une "version de qualit de la squence du gnome du pommier domestique (Malus x domestica)".


C'est  voir !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> merci pour ton intervention, t'aurai des complments genre lien, explication, autre ?


Ben le texte a ni queue ni tte (ce qui veut pas dire que l'article de dpart est comme a). 

Sinon sur le fond, le ddoublement des chromosomes n'est pas inhabituel chez les plantes (qu'il soit naturel ou artificiel). Il est artificiellement provoqu chez normment de plantes pour augmenter la fertilit. Et c'est pas un processus volutif mais quasiment instantan.

Quant au "temps des dinosaures", c'est de la spculation pure et simple. Sachant que les estimations  l'horloge molculaire, on en a dj bouff un certain nombre et certaines se sont retrouves tre fausses. (On se souviendra de la magnifique estimation de l'apparition des animaux multicellulaires il y a 1 Milliard d'annes). Quand au mcanisme causal avec la crise K/T, c'est mme plus de la spculation c'est de la divination (et c'est surtout pas dans l'article).

Mais bon c'est surtout la manire absolue et certaine dont le journaliste prsente la chose qui me fait marrer alors que l'article de base est plus nuanc.




> C'est  voir !


Ben c'est surtout que j'ai lu l'article tu vois. Parce que bon, lire les conneries de journalistes qui ont le don de dformer les propos, non merci -_-

----------


## cortex024

petite piste de rflexion...

ce qu'il y a c'est que on a toujours parl de slection naturelle.
l'homme et son intelligence fait partie de la nature, donc dans un sens il est "naturel" qu'il agisse sur tout cela, mme si la forme peut en faire ragir plus d'un:

que ce soit pour la modification gntique de certaines choses, allant jusqu'au maintien virtuel d'espces en voie de disparitions qui auraient du s'teindre naturellement...

----------


## zaventem

> a sent un journaliste qui a rien compris surtout...


Un petit exemple de dformation (voir dsinformation) explique en dtail, le second exemple est le plus difiant.

http://www.larecherche.fr/

----------


## babaothe

> petite piste de rflexion...
> 
> ce qu'il y a c'est que on a toujours parl de slection naturelle.
> l'homme et son intelligence fait partie de la nature, donc dans un sens il est "naturel" qu'il agisse sur tout cela, mme si la forme peut en faire ragir plus d'un:
> 
> que ce soit pour la modification gntique de certaines choses, allant jusqu'au maintien virtuel d'espces en voie de disparitions qui auraient du s'teindre naturellement...


C'est galement une vidence pour moi  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Un petit exemple de dformation (voir dsinformation) explique en dtail, le second exemple est le plus difiant.
> 
> http://www.larecherche.fr/


Effectivement, des grands classiques ceux-l  ::P: 
Dans les plus rcents, y a un dossier du Figaro sur soi-disant la dcouverte de traces de vie sur Mars alors que l'article dit totalement autre chose.

Mais c'est normal y avait plein de mots bizarres dans l'article c'tait compliqu  comprendre  ::mouarf::

----------


## zaventem

Loin de moi cependant l'ide de jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain et il existe normment d'article de vulgarisation bien fait. Toutefois lorsque sur des sujets aussi complexes on lit des propos tranchs qui n'voquent ni le contexte des recherches, ni ses limites, qui ne cite aucune source vrifiable, etc. je pense qu'il est indispensable de le lire avec de grandes pincettes et ne surtout pas le prendre pour argent comptant.

----------


## babaothe

Salut

H b !
Il doit tre trs fort, alors, ce journaliste,  en juger par le nombre d'articles crits  ce sujet dans le monde entier et dans toutes les langues (et dans la presse la plus srieuse) !
Zut alors : Il a russi  rouler dans la farine tout ce monde-l !  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il doit tre trs fort, alors, ce journaliste,  en juger par le nombre d'articles crits  ce sujet dans le monde entier et dans toutes les langues (et dans la presse la plus srieuse) !
> Zut alors : Il a russi  rouler dans la farine tout ce monde-l !


De quel journaliste (ou super-journaliste) tu parles?  ::koi::

----------


## babaothe

> De quel journaliste (ou super-journaliste) tu parles?


salut

d'au moins l'un de ceux qui sont mis en doute plus haut dans cette discussion  ::mrgreen:: 

Bref : comme je suis naf, crdule, motif, actif et primaire, je vais en ce qui me concerne m'attacher avec soin de suivre de trs prs tout ce qui se dira sur ce thme, notamment dans les confrences donnes  ce propos  :;):  (car la "chose" est trs loin d'tre dnue d'intrt, tout au moins  mes yeux)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bref : comme je suis naf, crdule, motif, actif et primaire, je vais en ce qui me concerne m'attacher avec soin de suivre de trs prs tout ce qui se dira sur ce thme, notamment dans les confrences donnes  ce propos  (car la "chose" est trs loin d'tre dnue d'intrt, tout au moins  mes yeux)


Quel thme, l'histoire du gnome de la pomme l?  ::P:

----------


## grafikm_fr

Tiens, les journalistes dbiles frappent encore: 

http://www.maxisciences.com/pomme/la...s_art8961.html

Forcement, lire le numro spcial de _Plant Systematics and Evolution_ sur les Rosaceae, a dpasse le niveau d'un journaliste moyen  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

Apparemment depuis peu aux USA on va avoir droit  des saumons OGM.
Vous en pensez quoi? Maintenant que a se dveloppe je pense qu'il va tre difficile de revenir en arrire...

----------


## grafikm_fr

Article dans le NYTimes sur le sujet pour les intresss:
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/26/bu.../26salmon.html

L on est dans un transfert de gne inter-ordinal et un autre inter-classe (de poisson  poisson quoi), donc les risques sont encore plus minimes que dans beaucoup de cas (pas comme le mais MON quoi...)

----------


## GanYoshi

> Apparemment depuis peu aux USA on va avoir droit  des saumons OGM.
> Vous en pensez quoi? Maintenant que a se dveloppe je pense qu'il va tre difficile de revenir en arrire...


Je pense que c'est dgueulasse, que le saumon n'est pas du tout un aliment de premire ncessit, alors c'est quoi l'excuse l pour bouffer de l'OGM ? 
Encore les ricains et leur capitalisme effrn et leurs moutons qui vont les suivre en prtextant que tant qu'il n'y a pas de risques avrs, on continue. 
Par "risques avrs", il faut comprendre crise comme celle de la vache folle, je suis sr que c'est le genre de personne qui prtextait qu'un peu de viande n'a jamais fait de mal  personne.  ::aie:: 

Je trouve a lourd, toujours ces "avances", il faut toujours tre sur ces gardes, et faire attention  ce qu'on achte, et *argumenter* pour simplement continuer  bouffer de la viande normal. 

C'est le monde  l'envers.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je pense que c'est dgueulasse, que le saumon n'est pas du tout un aliment de premire ncessit, alors c'est quoi l'excuse l pour bouffer de l'OGM ?


Qu'il y a presque plus de poisson dans l'ocan qu'il faut donc en lever, et avoir un poisson qui grandit 2x plus vite permet d'en lever plus vite.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Qu'il y a presque plus de poisson dans l'ocan qu'il faut donc en lever, et avoir un poisson qui grandit 2x plus vite permet d'en lever plus vite.


Ah d'accord, c'est pour sauver les poissons alors a va. 

Je croyais que c'tait pour engraisser les laboratoires mais merci de m'avoir clair.

----------


## dams78

> Qu'il y a presque plus de poisson dans l'ocan qu'il faut donc en lever, et avoir un poisson qui grandit 2x plus vite permet d'en lever plus vite.


Ya un pays nordique qui lve beaucoup de saumons, du coup ils en sont arrivs  compltement polluer leurs fermes, sauf que celles-ci se trouvent en bord de mer...

Vouloir toujours produire plus au mme endroit n'est pas forcment une solution, je pense.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je croyais que c'tait pour engraisser les laboratoires mais merci de m'avoir clair.


Ben si tu pars sur cette logique, on est mal. Parce que de l  dire que les mdicaments sont faits pour engraisser les labos, on est pas loin...  ::?: 




> Ya un pays nordique qui lve beaucoup de saumons, du coup ils en sont arrivs  compltement polluer leurs fermes, sauf que celles-ci se trouvent en bord de mer...
> 
> Vouloir toujours produire plus au mme endroit n'est pas forcment une solution, je pense.


Ben on parle pas de produire au mme endroit ici, juste d'avoir un poisson qui grandit deux fois plus vite. (enfin c'est ce qu'ils disent)

----------


## souviron34

> Apparemment depuis peu aux USA on va avoir droit  des saumons OGM.
> Vous en pensez quoi? Maintenant que a se dveloppe je pense qu'il va tre difficile de revenir en arrire...





> Je pense que c'est dgueulasse, que le saumon n'est pas du tout un aliment de premire ncessit, alors c'est quoi l'excuse l pour bouffer de l'OGM ? 
> Encore les ricains et leur capitalisme effrn et leurs moutons qui vont les suivre en prtextant que tant qu'il n'y a pas de risques avrs, on continue. 
> Par "risques avrs", il faut comprendre crise comme celle de la vache folle, je suis sr que c'est le genre de personne qui prtextait qu'un peu de viande n'a jamais fait de mal  personne. 
> 
> Je trouve a lourd, toujours ces "avances", il faut toujours tre sur ces gardes, et faire attention  ce qu'on achte, et *argumenter* pour simplement continuer  bouffer de la viande normal. 
> 
> C'est le monde  l'envers.


je pense surtout que bouffer du saumon soi-disant "frais, pch en Atrlantique Nord", qu'il soit cossais, norvgien, ou autre, est de la foutaise.. Suffit de les voir, a dborde de graisse..


quand on a comme moi vcu sur la cte ouest du Canada et mang du vrai saumon du Pacifique, et qu'on revient et qu'on trouve cette m/rde, et qu'on voit tout le monde se prcipiter sur des "darnes de saumon", engraisss aux farines animalees dans les fermes d'levage, ben, franchement, ch'suis pas si sr que a que les europens mangeraient du saumon plus dgeu si ils taient OGM, je suis mme assez persuad du contraire...

----------


## dams78

> Ben on parle pas de produire au mme endroit ici, juste d'avoir un poisson qui grandit deux fois plus vite. (enfin c'est ce qu'ils disent)


C'est sr mais on peut trs bien imaginer ce qu'il va se passer : rendement au max!




> je pense surtout que bouffer du saumon soi-disant "frais, pch en Atrlantique Nord", qu'il soit cossais, norvgien, ou autre, est de la foutaise.. Suffit de les voir, a dborde de graisse..
> 
> 
> quand on a comme moi vcu sur la cte ouest du Canada et mang du vrai saumon du Pacifique, et qu'on revient et qu'on trouve cette m/rde, et qu'on voit tout le monde se prcipiter sur des "darnes de saumon", engraisss aux farines animalees dans les fermes d'levage, ben, franchement, ch'suis pas si sr que a que les europens mangeraient du saumon plus dgeu si ils taient OGM, je suis mme assez persuad du contraire...


Il serait peut tre temps de manger de la qualit alors, quitte  changer notre manire de produire autant que a soit pour faire de la qualit.

----------


## souviron34

> Il serait peut tre temps de manger de la qualit alors, quitte  *changer notre manire de produire* autant que a soit pour faire de la qualit.


Tu ne crois pas que ce serait plutt :

*changer notre manire de consommer ???*


Parce que a va, de rler contre les OGM, les industries, les capitalistes, et tout et tout...

Mais si *les consommateurs* n'achetaient pas de la m.rde, on ne leur en fournirait pas...

C'est bien joli, de dire "_bah, c'est leur faute, ils faut qu'ils produisent mieux_"..

Mais en attendant, ils les vendent  tire-larigot, leurs darnes de saumon levs  la farine animale, des "filets" de poisson, parce que "_les artes c'est dgeu et c'est tianch_", leurs cotelettes d'agneaux de Nouvelle Zlande, etc etc...


Alors tant que les consommateurs occidentaux, et Franais en particulier, et tout particulirement ceux se proclamant soi-disant "colo" continuent  acheter de la m.rde, sous quelque prtexte que ce soit (_y compris que c'et moins cher chez Lidl ou autre_), eh bien tant pis pour eux...

Ils n'ont que ce qu'ils mritent...


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on propose de la m.rde qu'il faut l'acheter... Et si plus personne n'achte, on n'en produira plus...


C'est bizarre, dans notre domaine on voit des trucs comme a avec des logiciels (_voir le thread sur "faut-il interdire IE6 ?" ou autres du mme acabit_), o les producteurs retirent du march des choses que les "consommateurs" ne veulent plus, mais dans la vie de tous les jours il faudrait que ce soit les industriels qui, volontairement, alors que les consommateurs achtent, retirent volontairement du march ou changent leurs manires de faire ??????

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu ne crois pas que ce serait plutt :
> 
> *changer notre manire de consommer ???*


Ben le hic c'est que c'est qu'on est devenu trop nombreux pour qu'une nourriture de qualit puisse tre offerte  tout le monde. Donc, le "changement de la manire de consommer" passent soit par un "downshifting" en terme d'alimentation (a passera jamais) soit par une rduction de la population.

Et va dire aux gens qu'ils doivent s'alimenter comme au dbut du sicle avec de la viande et du poisson une fois par semaine et du pain, des potages et des patates le reste du temps.

----------


## chaplin

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon fil, mais il y a des recoupements de sujets:

----------


## babaothe

> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon fil, mais il y a des recoupements de sujets:
> Dailymotion - The Corporation (M Moore, N Chomsky) - 11/10 - une vido Actu et Politique


salut

j'espre que tu as voulu plaisanter ????? 
J'ai t patient jusqu'au bout de cette video, me disant que j'y verrai et couterai  un moment ou  l'autre quelque chose en relation avec la prsente discussion ...
 EN VAIN !
Je parle pourtant tant anglais qu'espagnol et ai donc eu l'opportunit d'viter les traductions plus que succinctes en sous-titrage !
Que dalle, nothing at all, nada ! 
Je te rappelle que l'on parle ici des OGM !

----------


## chaplin

> Que dalle, nothing at all, nada ! 
> Je te rappelle que l'on parle ici des OGM !


Exact, le terme n'est jamais cit, mais ils parlent du sujet implicitement.

----------


## Acropole

> n'achetaient pas de la m.rde, on ne leur en fournirait pas...
>  continuent  acheter de la m.rde,


Je comprend ta logique de dcroissance, mais si c'est pour refuser d'acheter un nouveau clavier sur lequel la touche "e" fonctionne correctement, faut pas exagrer, merde !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je comprend ta logique de dcroissance, mais si c'est pour refuser d'acheter un nouveau clavier sur lequel la touche "e" fonctionne correctement, faut pas exagrer, merde !


Ben il marche son clavier, il crit bien le "e" de la fin!  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Je comprend ta logique de dcroissance, mais si c'est pour refuser d'acheter un nouveau clavier sur lequel la touche "e" fonctionne correctement, faut pas exagrer, merde !


 ::mrgreen:: 


Mais je ne parle pas de dcroissance... Je n'y crois d'ailleurs pas..

Simplement de "bonne" croissance.. base sur un comportement citoyen des consommateurs...

Alors il est certain que je me fait des illusions, cependant c'est  mon avis la seule issue, et non en tirant  boulets rouges sur des industriels qui font ce que n'importe qui ferait  leur place ... : tant que les gens rlent mais continuent  acheter, pas de raisons de changer..


Je vous signale juste que, quand aux USA ou au Canada des groupes de consommateurs dcident de boycotter un produit, a prend pas 10 ans avant que les industriels changent... En gnral a prend moiins de 6 mois.... Parce que le boycott est quasi-gnral...

Alors pour l'instant ni aux US ni au Canada on ne s'est mobilis contre les OGMs. L n'est pas la question..

Juste que si on veut faire changer un industriel, il n'y a pas 36 solutions : ne plus acheter...

----------


## Barsy

> Juste que si on veut faire changer un industriel, il n'y a pas 36 solutions : ne plus acheter...


Et mourir de faim...  ::aie:: 

C'est quand mme de bouffe qu'on parle ici, pas d'un produit de luxe dont tout le monde pourrait se passer.

Bon, je m'incruste dans le sujet aprs 27 pages...  ::P:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Simplement de "bonne" croissance.. base sur un comportement citoyen des consommateurs...


Bien sr!!! Et si les consommateurs adoptent un comportement citoyen, tout le saumon d'levage va immdiatement tre remplac en rayon par un saumon sauvage au mme prix. Tain ils sont drlement forts ces Amricains, ils font de la multiplication de poissons comme Jsus...  ::mouarf::  Sauf que hihi, mais a marche pas.

On est dj ric-rac au niveau de l'ocan, donc continuer  faire de la sur-pche n'est pas envisageable. Donc, il faut lever le saumon. Quelqu'un veut le boycotter? Pourquoi pas, grand bien lui fasse. Mais il faut pas s'imaginer que a aura des consquences miraculeuses, loin de l. Les prix vont gonfler, les gens pourront plus se permettre d'en acheter, tout le monde va rler et ainsi de suite. Alors c'est sr que pour le saumon on peut dire "on s'en tape", mais on peut tenir le mme raisonnement pour la viande. Ce sont des techniques agricoles modernes ainsi que des techniques d'levage intensif qui ont fait que la viande est devenue abordable. Si on en enlve un peu, ce sera une hausse de prix direct.

----------


## dams78

> Tu ne crois pas que ce serait plutt :
> 
> *changer notre manire de consommer ???*
> 
> 
> Parce que a va, de rler contre les OGM, les industries, les capitalistes, et tout et tout...
> 
> Mais si *les consommateurs* n'achetaient pas de la m.rde, on ne leur en fournirait pas...
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, il faut changer notre faon de consommer. Personnellement j'essaye de faire attention au maximum  ce que j'achte, mais honntement tu es capable de savoir exactement d'o provient ce que tu manges? Si tu me dis oui je ne te croirai pas ou alors il faut que tu m'expliques comment tu le fais sans t'arracher les cheveux.
Maintenant tu dis que les gens n'ont qu'a faire des efforts, mais regarde autour de toi les marchs qui s'ouvrent autour du bio : c'est bien qu'il y a une relle demande et que les gens font attention  ce qu'ils achtent. Mais comme l'ont dit certain, ici on parle de se nourrir, c'est pas forcment facile comme situation...

----------


## souviron34

> Et mourir de faim... 
> 
> C'est quand mme de bouffe qu'on parle ici, pas d'un produit de luxe dont tout le monde pourrait se passer.
> 
> Bon, je m'incruste dans le sujet aprs 27 pages...


lol


oui, mais on peut se nourrir sans acheter soit de la viande tous les jours, soit du poisson quand on habite loin des ctes,  soit des fruits pas de saison, ou de la salade ou des carottes rapes en sachet, etc etc...

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a dans nos pays surabondance de nourriture.. 

Avec simplement du bon sens, et un petit peu de souci des saisons et de son environnement immdiat (ville/campagne, mer/autre, ...) on ferait dj normment...


Et justement quand on parle de se nourrir, qui a dit qu'il fallait manger des sushis ou des kiwis ou du saumon spour que ce soit bien ???


Vos arguments m'patent..

"mourir de faim" .....


Vraiment trop gts pourris, que vous tes....
 ::calim2::

----------


## dams78

> lol
> 
> 
> oui, mais on peut se nourrir sans acheter soit de la viande tous les jours, soit du poisson quand on habite loin des ctes,  soit des fruits pas de saison, ou de la salade ou des carottes rapes en sachet, etc etc...
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a dans nos pays surabondance de nourriture.. 
> 
> Avec simplement du bon sens, et un petit peu de souci des saisons et de son environnement immdiat (ville/campagne, mer/autre, ...) on ferait dj normment...
> 
> ...


Sauf que ce que tu dis merge de plus en plus, que ce soit dans la tte des consommateurs ou bien dans les super-marchs.
Maintenant ce n'est pas parce que tu achtes des carottes sur le march que tu peux tre sr  100% quelles soient "naturelles", et c'est donc l que tous les maillons de la distribution alimentaire doivent faire un effort : aussi bien le consommateur que le producteur.

----------


## Barsy

> oui, mais on peut se nourrir sans acheter soit de la viande tous les jours, soit du poisson quand on habite loin des ctes, soit des fruits pas de saison, ou de la salade ou des carottes rapes en sachet, etc etc...
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a dans nos pays surabondance de nourriture..


Mais la surabondance de nourriture aujourd'hui est due justement  la malbouffe. Il n'y a pas surabondance de bio.

Et quand tu dis : 




> son environnement immdiat (ville/campagne, mer/autre, ...)


Tu peux me dire ce qui pousse dans l'"environnement immdiat des villes" ? L'Ile de France et ses 10 millions de pkin aurait bien du mal  se nourrir s'il fallait chasser les rats et pcher dans la Seine pour se nourrir.

C'est bien utopique tout a de rver que les gens iraient vivre de cueillette et de pche, mais a n'est pas possible. Il faut les nourrir les 60 millions de Franais qui sont maintenant  plus de 80% citadins et les villes drainent normment de nourriture qui est la seule chose qu'elles ne peuvent pas produire.

----------


## j.peg

bon, dj 27 pages sur le sujet ..et pas un qui pose la vraie question:

COMBIEN CA COUTE DE BIEN BOUFFER ? 

j'ai pas envie de bouffer des ogm , certes
j'ai pas envie de bouffer du poisson/poulet/autre d'levage non plus

mais J'AI BESOIN DE BOUFFER... et avec ce que je suis pay , je ne vais ni bouffer du bio, ni du sauvage !!! (CQFD)

... il n'y a que les ventres pleins qui ont de grandes ides  grands principes...

----------


## babaothe

> bon, dj 27 pages sur le sujet ..et pas un qui pose la vraie question:
> 
> COMBIEN CA COUTE DE BIEN BOUFFER ? 
> 
> j'ai pas envie de bouffer des ogm , certes
> j'ai pas envie de bouffer du poisson/poulet/autre d'levage non plus
> 
> mais J'AI BESOIN DE BOUFFER... et avec ce que je suis pay , je ne vais ni bouffer du bio, ni du sauvage !!! (CQFD)
> 
> ... il n'y a que les ventres pleins qui ont de grandes ides  grands principes...


Salut

un dbut de piste dans cette dclaration bien connue :
"Je n'aime pas les pinards.
Et heureusement que je n'aime pas les pinards car, si je les aimais, j'en mangerais.
Et comme je n'aime pas les pinards, ..."

----------


## david06600

> bon, dj 27 pages sur le sujet ..et pas un qui pose la vraie question:
> 
> COMBIEN CA COUTE DE BIEN BOUFFER ? 
> 
> j'ai pas envie de bouffer des ogm , certes
> j'ai pas envie de bouffer du poisson/poulet/autre d'levage non plus
> 
> mais J'AI BESOIN DE BOUFFER... et avec ce que je suis pay , je ne vais ni bouffer du bio, ni du sauvage !!! (CQFD)
> 
> ... il n'y a que les ventres pleins qui ont de grandes ides  grands principes...


Ca coute pas beaucoup plus cher qu' un panier avec des lgumes aux pesticides. Il y a 2 ou 3 euros de diffrence entre un panier bio et un panier aux pesticides, mauvais pour l' avenir de la terre, la nature et l'homme.
Encore faut il savoir cuisiner ce qu'il y a dans le panier.  Et on en a parler dans le fil.

----------


## Barsy

> Ca coute pas beaucoup plus cher qu' un panier avec des lgumes aux pesticides. Il y a 2 ou 3 euros de diffrence entre un panier bio et un panier aux pesticides, mauvais pour l' avenir de la terre, la nature et l'homme.
> Encore faut il savoir cuisiner ce qu'il y a dans le panier.  Et on en a parler dans le fil.


Parce que 2 ou 3 euros pour toi c'est "pas beaucoup plus cher ?". multipli par 30, a reviendrait  60 ou 90 par mois. On est cens manger 5 fruits et lgumes par jour non ?

Alors certes, pour les cadres en informatique qui peuplent ce forum, ce n'est pas excessif (quoique...), mais je doute que les 6 milliards d'humain sur Terre soient capables d'ajouter cette somme  leurs dpenses mensuelles. En outre, si tout le monde se mettait  manger "Bio", le prix du "Bio" augmenterait d'autant plus.

----------


## david06600

> Parce que 2 ou 3 euros pour toi c'est "pas beaucoup plus cher ?". multipli par 30, a reviendrait  60 ou 90 par mois. On est cens manger 5 fruits et lgumes par jour non ?
> 
> Alors certes, pour les cadres en informatique qui peuplent ce forum, ce n'est pas excessif (quoique...), mais je doute que les 6 milliards d'humain sur Terre soient capables d'ajouter cette somme  leurs dpenses mensuelles. En outre, si tout le monde se mettait  manger "Bio", le prix du "Bio" augmenterait d'autant plus.


30 c'est pour 30 jours du mois ?  Parce que je parlais de panier qui sont en gnral prvu pour une semaine ou 2.  Par exemple j' ai sous les yeux un prospectus d'un producteur et je peux avoir un panier bio pour 18 euros pour 2 semaines pour une semaine en gros.  Un panier de lgumes au pesticide est  15 euros.
Et je ne suis pas cadre (pas encore le diplme d' ing).
Pourquoi cela serait plus cher qu' actuellement si plus de personne consomme de bio ?

----------


## Barsy

> 30 c'est pour 30 jours du mois ?  Parce que je parlais de panier qui sont en gnral prvu pour une semaine ou 2.  Par exemple j' ai sous les yeux un prospectus d'un producteur et je peux avoir un panier bio pour 18 euros pour 2 semaines pour une semaine en gros.  Un panier de lgumes au pesticide est  15 euros.
> Et je ne suis pas cadre (pas encore le diplme d' ing).
> Pourquoi cela serait plus cher qu' actuellement si plus de personne consomme de bio ?


C'est comme pour la bourse, si la demande augmente, les prix augmentes.
Tu me parles d'un "producteur" qui vend du bio  pas cher, mais combien ce producteur peut-il produire ? Et combien peut-il y avoir de producteur de ce type en France ? Il y a 60 millions d'habitants, penses-tu que l'agriculture "Bio" permettrait de subvenir aux besoins de tous les Franais ? Et pour ce qui est des 7 milliards d'humain alors ?

Le but du "Bio" n'a jamais t de pourvoir  des milliards d'individu ni de sauver la plante. Le "Bio", c'est juste un moyen pour quelques nantis de manger plus sainement. Quand je vais dans les supermarchs "Bio", l'augmentation des prix par rapport  carrouf n'est pas que de "2 le panier de fruits et lgumes", c'est plutt du simple au double pour la plupart des cas.

----------


## david06600

> C'est comme pour la bourse, si la demande augmente, les prix augmentes.
> Tu me parles d'un "producteur" qui vend du bio  pas cher, mais combien ce producteur peut-il produire ? Et combien peut-il y avoir de producteur de ce type en France ? Il y a 60 millions d'habitants, penses-tu que l'agriculture "Bio" permettrait de subvenir aux besoins de tous les Franais ? Et pour ce qui est des 7 milliards d'humain alors ?
> 
> Le but du "Bio" n'a jamais t de pourvoir  des milliards d'individu ni de sauver la plante. Le "Bio", c'est juste un moyen pour quelques nantis de manger plus sainement. Quand je vais dans les supermarchs "Bio", l'augmentation des prix par rapport  carrouf n'est pas que de "2 le panier de fruits et lgumes", c'est plutt du simple au double pour la plupart des cas.


Je ne vais pas refaire le dbat sur la productivit du bio.  Le problme des 7 milliards d' humains n' est pas le problme de la France.  Dj si nous arrivons  produire du bio pour la France ce sera trs bien.  Si le pari de la productivit est gagn et que les techniques utilises sont efficaces et propres d' autres pays prendront surement l' exemple.
Tu parles du but du "Bio", mais avant les pesticides c' tait bien du bio aussi.  Nos grands parents mangeaient du bio non ?  L' histoire de l' agriculture ne commence pas  partir de l'invention des pesticides ?  Bien sur vu la production actuelle, la socit de consommation, on ne s' imagine produire moins et pourtant ce ne serait pas si mal.  Il n'est pas logique et pas possible qu' un pays comme la France veuille produire pour le monde entier.

----------


## Barsy

> Je ne vais pas refaire le dbat sur la productivit du bio.  Le problme des 7 milliards d' humains n' est pas le problme de la France.  Dj si nous arrivons  produire du bio pour la France ce sera trs bien.  Si le pari de la productivit est gagn et que les techniques utilises sont efficaces et propres d' autres pays prendront surement l' exemple.
> Tu parles du but du "Bio", mais avant les pesticides c' tait bien du bio aussi.  Nos grands parents mangeaient du bio non ?  L' histoire de l' agriculture ne commence pas  partir de l'invention des pesticides ?  Bien sur vu la production actuelle, la socit de consommation, on ne s' imagine produire moins et pourtant ce ne serait pas si mal.  Il n'est pas logique et pas possible qu' un pays comme la France veuille produire pour le monde entier.


J'ai du mal m'exprimer. Je n'ai pas voulu dire que nourrir les 7 milliards d'humain est le problme de la France, mais que si on arrive pas  appliquer le modle en France (faisant parti des pays dvelopps et qui, je le rappelle, possde un climat tempr et une densit de population assez faible), il est inutile de penser  l'appliquer  plus grande chelle aux 7 milliards d'humains.
Quand on se met  considrer le bio comme une solution cologique, on ne peut se contenter de ne l'appliquer qu' la France.

Enfin, quand tu dis que nos grands parents mangeaient "Bio", c'est pas tout  fait vrai, les pesticides existent depuis bien longtemps. Et puis le "c'tait mieux avant" me laisse assez sceptique sachant que l'esprance de vie tait bien moins leve qu'aujourd'hui.

----------


## dams78

Personnellement je mixe entre le bio et le reste, parce que il faut tre franc le bio cote plus cher (j'irai pas jusqu' dire le double par contre). Mais je pense (navement peut tre) que si plus de gens achetaient bio, les cots du  la hausse de production baisseraient. Et quand on voit la hausse de la part de march du bio, c'est peut tre pas dbile de penser comme a...

Maintenant je pense que c'est comme tout, soit tu tapes dans la quantit, soit tu tapes dans la qualit. Avec ma copine on mange peu de viande (disons pas  tous les repas, voir  pas tous les repas) en contre-partis on mange de la viande du boucher, ce qui fait qu'on ne dpense pas plus cher.
Je pense que pour les lgumes on peut faire pareil, prfrer les produits de saison, donc moins cher, etc.

Au final je dirai que manger bio, ou alors sains tout simplement, cote effectivement un peu plus cher mais au moins tu manges de la qualit et souvent quelques chose qui a du got. Pour moi c'est exactement la mme chose qu'entre manger de la viande du boucher et celle que tu trouve sous cellophane beaucoup moins cher.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pourquoi cela serait plus cher qu' actuellement si plus de personne consomme de bio ?


Parce que produire bio cote plus cher en main d'oeuvre que sans bio.
Le truc c'est que les lgumes sont pas le meilleur exemple parce qu'ils sont par nature _manpower intensive_. Mais si on essaie de transposer la logique aux crales par exemples, c'est tout de suite une autre paire de manches.

C'est le problme principal du bio (et qu'on a dj abord dans ce mme fil il y a pas mal de pages): la scalabilit du modle reste  dsirer.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu parles du but du "Bio", mais avant les pesticides c' tait bien du bio aussi.  Nos grands parents mangeaient du bio non ?


A peu de chose prs, oui. Parce que bon, les pesticides  base de plantes broyes a peut tre considr comme du bio aussi.  ::P: 




> L' histoire de l' agriculture ne commence pas  partir de l'invention des pesticides ?


Non, mais on a juste tripl le rendement du bl avec...  ::P: 




> Bien sur vu la production actuelle, la socit de consommation, on ne s' imagine produire moins et pourtant ce ne serait pas si mal.


Ben si tu prends les crales (qui sont quand mme la base), si ma mmoire est bonne la France s'auto-suffit plus ou moins. Donc si tu veux baisser la production, il faut changer radicalement le mode de consommation et/ou importer.

----------


## david06600

Prendre le chemin d' une culture  base d 'ogm c' est rendre les pays pauvres dpendant des pays qui possdent la technologie donc les pays riches en gros (enfin plutt les grosses socits des pays riches, qui controlent tout actuellement), et signe le dbut de la fin pour les agriculteurs.
Une agriculture bio permettrait  chaque pays d' tre indpendant de produire ce dont il a besoin pour sa population.  L' Afrique pourrait tre une grande puissance mondiale dans l ' agriculture, mais mme sans all jusque la, elle pourrait largement produire assez de nourriture pour ses habitants.
La surpopulation est un autre problme, et pour une fois nous ne somme pas directement en cause vu que les europens ne font pas assez d' enfant pour pouvoir se renouveler.
Les resources de la terre ne sont pas illimit faut se le mettre dans la tte.  Il est possible de produire pour un certain nombre d' habitant.  Faut trouver le juste quilibre et le moyens de garder cette quilibre, sinon on a plus qu' a essayer de trouver une autre plante.  En attendant on dbat sur les ogms  :;): .

----------


## david06600

> Non, mais on a juste tripl le rendement du bl avec...


Super, donc on peut avoir toute sorte de baguettes diffrentes maintenant, c'est gnial!




> Ben si tu prends les crales (qui sont quand mme la base), si ma mmoire est bonne la France s'auto-suffit plus ou moins. Donc si tu veux baisser la production, il faut changer radicalement le mode de consommation et/ou importer.


La question est, est ce qu'on peut s'auto suffire en crale bio ?  
Sinon pour certains autres type de cultures la surproduction finit  la poubelle.  Donc  quoi a sert de produire le triple ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Prendre le chemin d' une culture  base d 'ogm c' est rendre les pays pauvres dpendant des pays qui possdent la technologie donc les pays riches en gros


Clair, vaut mieux avoir des rendements  chier et mourir de faim.
Ou alors tu crois que les producteurs de semences qui existent dj ne sont pas des industries prives? Effectivement, t'as peut-tre l'agriculteur local dans le delta de l'Oubangui qui utilise encore sa propre semence, mais c'est une exception plus qu'autre chose. La semence s'achte ne serait-ce que pour empcher la dgnrescence du gnotype, mais a les gauchos-colos en herbe le savent pas vu qu'ils ont pas ouvert un bouquin de leur vie.  ::roll:: 




> Une agriculture bio permettrait  chaque pays d' tre indpendant de produire ce dont il a besoin pour sa population.


Et ben non, car son rendement serait insuffisant. Dj qu'avec les technos modernes c'est souvent pas le cas, alors sans elles c'est mme pas la peine.




> L' Afrique pourrait tre une grande puissance mondiale dans l ' agriculture, mais mme sans all jusque la, elle pourrait largement produire assez de nourriture pour ses habitants.


Arrte de dire "Afrique", a veut rien dire. C'est 30 Mkm l'Afrique. Avec des climats diffrents et des agricultures tout aussi diffrentes. Et il faut pas croire que du point de vue agricole c'est le paradis. Des sols latritiques compltement  chier du point de vue agricole, des prcipitations trs concentres dans l'anne, des dserts, des chaines de montagnes et je te passe la suite.

Donc oui, certains pays pourraient avec des techniques modernes se suffire, mais beaucoup n'ont mme pas cette possibilit (genre le Sahel). Mais bon, fallait pas aider le Sahara  se transformer en dsert les gars...  ::(: 

a me fait penser: si tu fais pter le barrage d'Assouan, tu va avoir des rendements de bl en gypte qui vont passer  travers le plafond mme sans engrais. Tu veux pas en parler aux gyptiens? Mais cris ton testament avant si jamais tu te fais lyncher  ::mouarf:: 




> Super, donc on peut avoir toute sorte de baguettes diffrentes maintenant, c'est gnial!


Malheureux, les crales a sert aussi et surtout  nourrir le btail et  produire de la viande.




> La question est, est ce qu'on peut s'auto suffire en crale bio ?


Tout dpend ce que tu appelles "se suffire". En avoir suffisamment pour avoir du pain? Peut-tre, bien que si tu veux ne pas utiliser d'engrais de synthse, je ne donne pas cher du rsultat. 

En avoir suffisamment pour produire tout le reste sans baisser la qualit de l'alimentation, non. Trop de choses sont en jeu.

----------


## dams78

Quand on dit qu'on connat pas les consquences des OGM on nous dit que c'est le progrs, qu'on a pas de soucis  se faire, par contre dire qu'en dveloppant l'attrait du bio on arriverait  ne plus gcher et  nourrir autant de personnes qu'aujourd'hui on nous traite d'incomptent...

C'est bien gentils de dire qu'avec les OGM on va sauver le monde, mais dj qu'on est incapable de prouver qu'on va pas le dtruire, je vois pas en quoi c'est si inconcevable de dire qu'avec une agriculture plus saine on arriverait au mme rsultat.

----------


## david06600

grafikm_fr:
Non il ne vaut pas mieux avoir un rendement  chier et mourrir de faim, mais le continent africain  une faune et une flore riche, je ne vois pas comment il ne serait pas possible de crer assez de fermes (bio) sur l' ensemble du continent.

Un autre aspect du problme qui a aussi conduit  intensifier l' agriculture afin de produire toujours plus: les villes, l' urbanisation.  Les villes sont trop grandes, carrefour et les autres grandes chaines font que nous avons besoin d' une agriculture intensive base sur l' utilisation de pesticide (et bientot d' ogm).  Si les villes continues de s' tendre comment allons nous nous nourrir ?  Je vais peut tre un peu loin pour certain, mais je vois pas comment faire marche arrire dans la socit dans laquelle nous sommes.  Et si nous ne faisons pas marche arrire l' utilisation de pesticides et d' ogm est invitable, mais alors comment grer le problme de surpopulation, car si le problme de la faim est rsolu par les ogms, ou des glules (volution des ogms), il y aura surement d' autres problmes qui en dcouleront.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> par contre dire qu'en dveloppant l'attrait du bio on arriverait  ne plus gcher et  nourrir autant de personnes qu'aujourd'hui on nous traite d'incomptent...


Il reste donc juste  prouver le postulat de dpart. Et en ce qui me concerne, il est loin de l'tre.




> C'est bien gentils de dire qu'avec les OGM on va sauver le monde


Qui a parl de "sauver le monde"? Il faut arrter d'inventer des thses  ::mouarf:: 




> je vois pas en quoi c'est si inconcevable de dire qu'avec une agriculture plus saine on arriverait au mme rsultat.


Ben c'est que les chiffres c'est un truc ttu, a veut pas se plier aux souhaits des militants pro-bio  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> mais le continent africain  une faune et une flore riche, je ne vois pas comment il ne serait pas possible de crer assez de fermes (bio) sur l' ensemble du continent.


Ben regarde le climat, la gographie, les sols, les prcipitations et les rendements qui en rsultent. Rien que a, hlas, a calme direct. Je parle mme pas du problme de l'eau (pas que l'eau potable, juste l'eau)  ::(: 

C'est pas comme le delta du Nil (avant le barrage) ou le Bangladesh o tu peux faire pousser 2 rcoltes de bl en saison "sche" et encore 2 autres de riz en saison humide, le tout en une anne. Toute l'Afrique n'est pas comme a.

Puis du point de vue conomique c'est pareil, que tu fasse pousser la nourriture en Afrique ou (par exemple) en Asie, il faudra toujours l'importer par exemple au Sahel. Je parles mme pas du fait que si un pays africain voudra par exemple couper une fort pour faire un champ, il aura tout de suite une nue de militants sur le dos...  :;): 




> Un autre aspect du problme qui a aussi conduit  intensifier l' agriculture afin de produire toujours plus: les villes, l' urbanisation. Les villes sont trop grandes, carrefour et les autres grandes chaines font que nous avons besoin d' une agriculture intensive base sur l' utilisation de pesticide (et bientot d' ogm).


Carrefour n'y est absolument pour rien. L'intensification de l'agriculture va de paire avec l'urbanisation depuis le moyen age (si ce n'est avant).




> Si les villes continues de s' tendre comment allons nous nous nourrir ?


En intensifiant les rendements, en ayant recours  de nouvelles varits (dont des OGM) en utilisant l'hydroponique et j'en passe. Les solutions existent.




> Je vais peut tre un peu loin pour certain, mais je vois pas comment faire marche arrire dans la socit dans laquelle nous sommes.


Bah oui, le problme central c'est que les gens se reproduisent, les bougres!  ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement, tu peux pas faire machine arrire. La population augmente et il faut que l'agriculture suive pour la nourrir. Sinon c'est la catastrophe pure et simple. Oui, c'est une course permanente en avant, et la seule chose qui la fera potentiellement s'arrter est un contrle rigoureux de la natalit (par exemple en Chine). Mais mme en admettant que la transition dmographique dans tous les pays du monde soit termine on se trouvera quand mme  plus de 7 ou 8 milliards d'habitants qu'il faudra nourrir.

Effectivement, si on tait que 1 Milliard a serait plus simple, mais en pratique, comment on fait?

----------


## dams78

> Il reste donc juste  prouver le postulat de dpart. Et en ce qui me concerne, il est loin de l'tre.
> 
> 
> Qui a parl de "sauver le monde"? Il faut arrter d'inventer des thses 
> 
> 
> Ben c'est que les chiffres c'est un truc ttu, a veut pas se plier aux souhaits des militants pro-bio


J'ai grossis mes propos mais tu m'as compris.
Aujourd'hui produire bio revient  baisser un peu la productivit sauf qu'aujourd'hui on jette normment et surtout qu'on pourrait amliorer le systme (en faisant des efforts je te l'accorde). Mais toujours aujourd'hui rien ne prouve (chiffres  l'appuie) que les OGM vont pouvoir nourrir toute la plante, tu auras toujours les pays riches qui craseront les pays pauvres, et surtout rien ne prouve que c'est inoffensif (le vrai problme  mon avis).




> Ben regarde le climat, la gographie, les sols, les prcipitations et les rendements qui en rsultent. Rien que a, hlas, a calme direct. Je parle mme pas du problme de l'eau (pas que l'eau potable, juste l'eau) 
> 
> C'est pas comme le delta du Nil (avant le barrage) ou le Bangladesh o tu peux faire pousser 2 rcoltes de bl en saison "sche" et encore 2 autres de riz en saison humide, le tout en une anne. Toute l'Afrique n'est pas comme a.
> 
> Puis du point de vue conomique c'est pareil, que tu fasse pousser la nourriture en Afrique ou (par exemple) en Asie, il faudra toujours l'importer par exemple au Sahel. Je parles mme pas du fait que si un pays africain voudra par exemple couper une fort pour faire un champ, il aura tout de suite une nue de militants sur le dos... 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrefour n'y est absolument pour rien. L'intensification de l'agriculture va de paire avec l'urbanisation depuis le moyen age (si ce n'est avant).
> ...


De toute faon on aura jamais assez d'eau pour tout ce monde...

----------


## babaothe

> ...
>  et surtout rien ne prouve que c'est inoffensif (le vrai problme  mon avis).
> ...


Et rien ne le prouvera jamais (et ce : qu'il s'agisse d'OGM ou de n'importe quoi d'autre, mme d'un objet anodin...). Et pour cause, une fois de plus : la preuve de la ngation est impossible (mme en droit) !

----------


## j.peg

sans vouloir faire de la peine  qui que ce soit, l'agriculture bio, la vraie, c'est pas celle du Moyen-Age , avec les famines, le scorbut, etc... ? 

je ne suis pas forcment un fan des engrais , pesticides, et autres produits amliorant (?) la production, mais balayer d'un revers de main ce qui a permis  des continents entiers de manger  leur faim - pour la premire fois dans l'histoire de l'humanit - c'est sympa dans les salons germano-pratins mais est-ce bien raliste? 

Encore une fois : le premier souci pour un humain (enfin les 3/4 d'entre nous) c'est de survivre (et il s'en fout comment!) , ensuite c'est de manger  sa faim (et il s'en fout quoi!), ensuite c'est de manger bon ou sain (selon les prfrences de chacun). . . ce qui reste donc un luxe...

Aprs, comparer le prix de la bouffe  carrouf avce le panier du march bio, c'est un peu n'importe quoi, j'imagine mal les milliers de clients de carrouf passer au march.... 7H00 du mat, y aurait dj plus rien  vendre...

----------


## dams78

> ensuite c'est de manger bon ou sain (selon les prfrences de chacun). . . ce qui reste donc un luxe...


Pour moi le problme vient de l. Vous trouvez pas a anormal que manger sainement relve du luxe?
Je suis d'accord avec vous quand vous parlez de nourrir les pays du tier monde, mme si c'est pas une raison pour leur filer de la merde (j'exagre exprs), mais la plupart de personne ici qui s'exprime vivent en France, et je trouve a hallucinant qu'en France on se pose encore la question : est ce que je vais bouffer un truc nourris aux produits chimiques ou bien un truc sain...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> sans vouloir faire de la peine  qui que ce soit, l'agriculture bio, la vraie, c'est pas celle du Moyen-Age , avec les famines, le scorbut, etc... ?


Tu n'es mme pas oblig de remonter aussi loin. Regarde la ration d'un ouvrier ou d'un paysan au dbut du XXe sicle. Mme avant la guerre, l'alimentation de la population n'tait pas optimale. Rien que l'volution de la taille moyenne de la population le confirme.




> je ne suis pas forcment un fan des engrais , pesticides, et autres produits amliorant (?) la production


Augmentant et amliorant.
Avoir un rendement x5 sur ton bl rempli de cigu ou un x75 avec un bl niquel, choisissez hihi...  ::mouarf::  




> Pour moi le problme vient de l. Vous trouvez pas a anormal que manger sainement relve du luxe?


Bah non c'est normal. Dj, montre-moi une poque ou manger sainement ne relevait *pas* du luxe. Tu va avoir du mal. Peut tre les annes 30-50 dans quelques pays et encore, je m'engagerai pas dessus.

Avant, la nourriture correcte (tout simplement correcte) c'tait quelque chose de rserv  l'lite, avec la plupart des gens qui avaient une alimentation absolument non quilibre (et insuffisante), avec les maladies et l'esprance de vie qui vont avec. Tiens, pas plus tard qu' midi l j'ai discut avec le proprio d'un resto qui vivait  la campagne en Auvergne dans les annes 50 et il m'a parl de ce qu'ils bouffaient... a faisait peur.  ::?:  

Aprs la guerre, on s'est donn pour objectif d'amliorer la qualit de l'alimentation (parmi autres choses). Or, a impliquait d'augmenter drastiquement les rendements, surtout en ce qui concerne la viande. Donc oui, il a fallu faire des concessions, faire de l'levage intensif, avoir recours aux hormones et tout ce qui va avec. C'est le prix  payer pour que tout le monde puisse avoir une nourriture un tant soit peu correcte. Aprs, il est clair qu'il faut faire attention aux drives (fast-food et autres trucs du mme genre). Mais croire que par exemple, tout le monde peut avoir accs  la viande sans levage intensif est illusoire.




> je trouve a hallucinant qu'en France on se pose encore la question : est ce que je vais bouffer un truc nourris aux produits chimiques ou bien un truc sain...


En France, on est encore pas trop mal loti, on a conserv encore un semblant de culture de la nourriture. Va voir du cot des US pour comprendre toute la diffrence.  :;):

----------


## dams78

C'est pas parce que a n'existe pas dans les autres pays ou poques que c'est impossible, sinon on aurai jamais connu le scurit sociale. Quitte  changer les choses autant le faire vers quelque chose de meilleur (la preuve regarde la liste des pesticides et remonte un peu en arrire, tu verra qu'on en interdit plein, a veut bien dire qu'on essaye de s'en passer).
D'autant plus qu'avant on avait pas tous les moyens qu'on a aujoud'hui, les engrais ne sont qu'une partie de ce qui a permis d'augment la production. Ce n'est pas parce que tu les enlves ou que tu les remplaces que tu vas retourner  une production nulle.

Je suis d'accord qu'en France on est pas trop mal loti, la preuve aux Etats-Unis les ogm se trouvent maintenant dans la nature...

----------


## Lyche

> Je suis d'accord qu'en France on est pas trop mal loti, la preuve aux Etats-Unis les ogm se trouvent maintenant dans la nature...


a c'est leur problme pour le moment. A vouloir jouer avec le feu et se prendre pour dieu on se brle les doigts. Par contre, quand leurs OGM auront envahis les semences des autres pays, on sera bien embts..

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pas parce que a n'existe pas dans les autres pays ou poques que c'est impossible, sinon on aurai jamais connu le scurit sociale.


Tu mlanges tout l... La scurit sociale c'est (pour simplifier) un mcanisme de rpartition de l'argent. Quand on parle d'agriculture, on a des limitations physiques fixes par les techniques de production, et l'impact que a a sur les prix.
Surtout en ce qui concerne par exemple la viande, parce que bon, la loi de la pyramide cologique elle est encore valable aux dernires nouvelles...




> Quitte  changer les choses autant le faire vers quelque chose de meilleur


Dans l'idal oui, en pratique on prend la solution ralisable.




> (la preuve regarde la liste des pesticides et remonte un peu en arrire, tu verra qu'on en interdit plein, a veut bien dire qu'on essaye de s'en passer).


On essaie de rduire leur impact, grosse nuance. Aucun agriculteur sens ne veut s'en passer.




> D'autant plus qu'avant on avait pas tous les moyens qu'on a aujourd'hui, les engrais ne sont qu'une partie de ce qui a permis d'augment la production. Ce n'est pas parce que tu les enlves ou que tu les remplaces que tu vas retourner  une production nulle.


Nulle non, infrieure  ce qu'on a actuellement oui. Et a entrane des consquences en chane, en commenant par un import accru (avec une balance commerciale qui est dj pas top) et en finissant par la dgradation du panier du consommateur.




> Je suis d'accord qu'en France on est pas trop mal loti, la preuve aux Etats-Unis les ogm se trouvent maintenant dans la nature...


Je parlais de la qualit de la bouffe  la base...

----------


## dams78

> On essaie de rduire leur impact, grosse nuance. Aucun agriculteur sens ne veut s'en passer.


L'agriculteur la seule chose qui l'intresse c'est de vendre, si on interdisait pas certains pesticides tu peux tre sr qu'ils seraient toujours utilis. D'ailleurs une tudes avait montr qu'on trouvait encore des traces, sur les fruits et lgumes, de certains pesticides pourtant interdit!
D'ailleurs si aujourd'hui on voit de plus en plus de produits bio c'est uniquement parce qu'il y a une demande derrire et que a gnre de l'argent!




> Nulle non, infrieure  ce qu'on a actuellement oui. Et a entrane des consquences en chane, en commenant par un import accru (avec une balance commerciale qui est dj pas top) et en finissant par la dgradation du panier du consommateur.


Tout dpend si tu remplaces les pesticides par autre choses, j'ai pas la solution bien sr mais c'est pas pour autant que c'est impossible.
D'ailleurs quand au panier du consommateur, non seulement la qualit n'est pas prsente mais en plus mme avec les pesticides les prix ont plus que flamb alors que les cots de productions ont augments (c'est les marges des distributeurs qui ont augments).
Du coup une ide comme a, si tu supprimes les distributeurs ou bien si tu encadres le tout, tu peux te permettre d'augmenter les cots de production, mais bon je dis a comme a (je ne suis qu'informaticien, par contre en tant que consommateur j'ai envie de manger des bons produits!).

----------


## babaothe

> ...
> D'ailleurs une tudes avait montr qu'on trouvait encore des traces d'utilisateurs sur les fruits et lgumes de certains pesticides pourtant interdit!
> 
> ..
> .


Ah !
Traduction pure :
"Les utilisateurs pitinent les fruits de certains pesticides" !!!
Ben alors ...
Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ces pitinements, ni du fait que les pesticides avaient des fruits !!!  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'agriculteur la seule chose qui l'intresse c'est de vendre, si on interdisait pas certains pesticides tu peux tre sr qu'ils seraient toujours utilis.


On s'est pas compris, ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on les a interdit  cause de leur impact sur l'environnement, en les remplaant par d'autres, pas en les supprimant compltement.




> D'ailleurs une tudes avait montr qu'on trouvait encore des traces d'utilisateurs sur les fruits et lgumes de certains pesticides pourtant interdit!


T'as aussi une tude qui montre que les Franais enfreignent rgulirement des limitations de vitesse. tonnant non? Bah oui il y a des gens peu scrupuleux. Et oui, les contrles ne peuvent pas liminer le risque  100%.




> D'ailleurs si aujourd'hui on voit de plus en plus de produits bio c'est uniquement parce qu'il y a une demande derrire et que a gnre de l'argent!


Ben personne dit qu'il y a pas de demande, juste qu'on peut pas nourrir tout le pays avec du bio, c'est tout.




> Tout dpend si tu remplaces les pesticides par autre choses, j'ai pas la solution bien sr mais c'est pas pour autant que c'est impossible.


Ben si c'est impossible. Soit tu utilises des pesticides, soit tu utilises des plantes qui gnrent elles-mmes des pesticides (=OGM). Si tu utilises pas de pesticides c'est la fin des cacahutes.




> Du coup une ide comme a, si tu supprimes les distributeurs ou bien si tu encadres le tout


Malheureux, il suffit que tu dises a pour te faire accuser d'tre un sale anticapitaliste et un adepte de rgime totalitaire et tu va te prendre des militants de tous bords sur le dos...  ::(:

----------


## david06600

> Aprs, comparer le prix de la bouffe  carrouf avce le panier du march bio, c'est un peu n'importe quoi, j'imagine mal les milliers de clients de carrouf passer au march.... 7H00 du mat, y aurait dj plus rien  vendre...


Dans vos arguments c'est toujours tout ou rien, il n' y a pas de juste milieux  dfaut d' une solution parfaite.  
En tout cas dans la plupart des socits ou j' ai boss il y avait toujours des gens qui proposaient de commander chez un producteur local (bio ou pas, au choix).  Le prospectus dont je parlais dans mon message propose de te livrer chez toi ou  ton boulot.  Donc dj la plupart des gens de la boite ou je suis ont accs si ils le veulent  un panier bio par semaine livr, je trouve a plutot pratique et pas cher.  Combien le font, j'en sais rien.  Est il possible de le faire pour toute la France ? C'est ce dont on discute ici en partie.
Pour ce qui est de carrefour ou autres grandes chaines, moins j' y suis, mieux je me porte, donc j'y vais pour les produits de premire ncessit uniquement.  Pas envi d' tre dpendant de ces grandes chaines.
Dans ma vision des choses je suis pour privilgier le bio et si nous avons besoin de plus, alors complter la production avec des fruits et lgumes non bio.  Pour moi ce n' est pas un luxe mais une obligation envers la nature et la terre.  Je connais certaines personnes prochent d' agriculteurs qui me disaient que la surproduction tait jette  la poubelle.  Ils n'ont pas le droit de la vendre ou mme de la donne.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En tout cas dans la plupart des socits ou j' ai boss il y avait toujours des gens qui proposaient de commander chez un producteur local (bio ou pas, au choix).


Moi je suis  la Dfense, tu me trouves  un producteur local? Et avant  Marseille, mme question  ::mouarf:: 
Si tu peux te fournir chez le producteur, tant mieux. Mais si tu peux pas, tu va en grande surface.




> Est il possible de le faire pour toute la France ? C'est ce dont on discute ici en partie.


Pour moi, la rponse est: Non, sauf  baisser la qualit de l'alimentation. Parce que l'accs  la viande/volaille/oeufs demande une production agricole massive avec des rendements  la hauteur, impossibles  raliser sans des produits chimiques.




> Je connais certaines personnes prochent d' agriculteurs qui me disaient que la surproduction tait jette  la poubelle.  Ils n'ont pas le droit de la vendre ou mme de la donne.


A cause de la Politique Agricole Commune qui impose des quotas de production peut-tre? Ou bien c'est que vraiment personne voulait l'acheter? (c'est une question)

----------


## david06600

> Moi je suis  la Dfense, tu me trouves  un producteur local? Et avant  Marseille, mme question 
> Si tu peux te fournir chez le producteur, tant mieux. Mais si tu peux pas, tu va en grande surface.


Ben c' est le problme des villes comme je le disais dans un autre post.  Les villes sont trop grandes et continus  s' agrandir, vous allez finir par manger des petites glules attention  ::): .




> Pour moi, la rponse est: Non, sauf  baisser la qualit de l'alimentation. Parce que l'accs  la viande/volaille/oeufs demande une production agricole massive avec des rendements  la hauteur, impossibles  raliser sans des produits chimiques.


C'est sur, on peut bien sur rduire un peu la consommation de viande, mme si cela ne rsoudra pas le problme, mais bon c'est juste qu' il faut faire des efforts de tous les cts pour y arriver.  Ou alors on continu dans la sur consommation avec les ogms sans se poser de questions et en vivant comme des moutons et des goistes.  Vos enfants (si vous en faites) vous remerciront.




> A cause de la Politique Agricole Commune qui impose des quotas de production peut-tre? Ou bien c'est que vraiment personne voulait l'acheter? (c'est une question)


Je te rpondrais  a lundi dsol, je vois la personne en question ce weekend.

----------


## j.peg

> Dans vos arguments c'est toujours tout ou rien, il n' y a pas de juste milieux  dfaut d' une solution parfaite.  
> En tout cas dans la plupart des socits ou j' ai boss il y avait toujours des gens qui proposaient de commander chez un producteur local (bio ou pas, au choix).  Le prospectus dont je parlais dans mon message propose de te livrer chez toi ou  ton boulot.  Donc dj la plupart des gens de la boite ou je suis ont accs si ils le veulent  un panier bio par semaine livr, je trouve a plutot pratique et pas cher.  Combien le font, j'en sais rien.  Est il possible de le faire pour toute la France ? C'est ce dont on discute ici en partie.
> Pour ce qui est de carrefour ou autres grandes chaines, moins j' y suis, mieux je me porte, donc j'y vais pour les produits de premire ncessit uniquement.  Pas envi d' tre dpendant de ces grandes chaines.
> Dans ma vision des choses je suis pour privilgier le bio et si nous avons besoin de plus, alors complter la production avec des fruits et lgumes non bio.  Pour moi ce n' est pas un luxe mais une obligation envers la nature et la terre.  Je connais certaines personnes prochent d' agriculteurs qui me disaient que la surproduction tait jette  la poubelle.  Ils n'ont pas le droit de la vendre ou mme de la donne.


Ca devient exasprant... t'as qu' essayer de vivre  4 ou 5 sur un SMIC...on en reparlera

----------


## j.peg

> les engrais ne sont qu'une partie de ce qui a permis d'augment la production. ..



c'est vrai , il y aussi les insecticides, pesticides, fongicides.... 

pour les Djeun's : au dpart les OGMs ont t l'objet de recherche afin , justement, de pouvoir rduire l'utilisation des "...ides ". 

Qu'on ne veuille pas d'OGM non test srieusement, je suis pour. Qu'on veuille supprimer les autres produits en plus....a pose question.

rduire, optimiser l'utilisation, certes, mais a se fait dj depusi 20 ans. Contraitement  ce que vous avez l'air de penser l'agriculteur n'est pas un gros lourdaud qui prfre 10 tonnes de produits (qu'il a achets!) si 5 tonnes suffisent. 

Quand  ceux qui prtendent qu'on peut nourrir tout le monde, en france avec des produits bio et des animaux levs en plein champs, va falloir qu'ils viennent avec des tudes chiffres... 

Petite hypothse: on se passe des "ides" on divise par 3 le rendement (hypothse basse) ==> de combien faut-il augmenter les surfaces agricoles pour continuer  nourrir la population?
o? prs des villes (pour limiter l'impact carbone)? Voil une ide qu'elle est bonne: mettre les terres agricoles en concurrence avec le foncier  btir, a va srement participer  la baisse des cots des produits... 

non franchement, je veux bien y croire, mais j'ai pass l'age du pre nol: il faut des arguments convaincants...

----------


## david06600

> Ca devient exasprant... t'as qu' essayer de vivre  4 ou 5 sur un SMIC...on en reparlera


Ce que tu dis est exasprant aussi.  Sous prtexte que certaines personnes vivent  4 ou 5 sur un SMIC (c' est quand mme un cas extrme).  tout le monde doit manger des ogms, on doit foutre en l' air la plante.  Avec la culture bio on aura toujours le choix, pas avec les ogms qui se propagent de partout une fois cultiv  l' extrieur.

----------


## babaothe

> Prendre le chemin d' une culture  base d 'ogm c' est rendre les pays pauvres dpendant des pays qui possdent la technologie donc les pays riches en gros (enfin plutt les grosses socits des pays riches, qui controlent tout actuellement), et signe le dbut de la fin pour les agriculteurs.


et :




> Avec la culture bio on aura toujours le choix, pas avec les ogms qui se propagent de partout une fois cultiv  l' extrieur.


tu veux bien nous expliquer cette contradiction, david06600 ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Quand  ceux qui prtendent qu'on peut nourrir tout le monde, en france avec des produits bio et des animaux levs en plein champs, va falloir qu'ils viennent avec des tudes chiffres...


Atta, demander des tudes chiffres aux militants anti-OGM c'est pas possible, leurs convictions reposent sur une foi intime et inbranlable...  ::mouarf:: 




> Petite hypothse: on se passe des "ides" on divise par 3 le rendement (hypothse basse) ==> de combien faut-il augmenter les surfaces agricoles pour continuer  nourrir la population?


Et surtout combien il faudra d'agriculteurs en plus, surtout pour la production de denres intensives en main d'uvre?




> o? prs des villes (pour limiter l'impact carbone)? Voil une ide qu'elle est bonne: mettre les terres agricoles en concurrence avec le foncier  btir, a va srement participer  la baisse des cots des produits...


Bah oui, la France n'est pas les US, on a pas des millions de km sous la main...




> non franchement, je veux bien y croire, mais j'ai pass l'age du pre nol: il faut des arguments convaincants...


Ah ben c'est ce que je demande depuis la page 2 ou 3 de cette discussion, on cherche encore  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sous prtexte que certaines personnes vivent  4 ou 5 sur un SMIC (c' est quand mme un cas extrme).  tout le monde doit manger des ogms, on doit foutre en l' air la plante.


Tu connais le salaire median en France? Essaie donc de vivre avec (surtout  Paris) et surtout si t'es pas tout seul...




> Avec la culture bio on aura toujours le choix, pas avec les ogms qui se propagent de partout une fois cultiv  l' extrieur.


Ouais, les cadres auront toujours le choix, clairement. Quid des autres? Ou alors a t'intresse pas?

----------


## david06600

> tu veux bien nous expliquer cette contradiction, david06600 ?


Oui bien sur babaothe.  Je vois les ogms comme quelque chose de plus en plus simple  cultiver au fur et mesure que cela se dveloppe tellement simple que l' on aurait plus besoin d' agriculteurs.  Et j' ai dj parler plusieurs fois de mes petites glules.  Ce n' est que ma vision des choses, mais c' est bien que tu es relev ma phrase avec "le dbut de la fin pour les agriculteurs".  Ca rpond  ta question ?
Mais si maintenant on peut faire cohabiter ogm et bio et encore autre chose, ca me pose pas de problmes.  Mais a mon avis les prix du bio seront beaucoup trop lev par rapport aux ogm.  C' est pour a que je pense qu' une fois les ogms en place nous n' aurons plus trop le choix, soit les prix du bio augmentent, soit les ogms se propagent de partout.

----------


## david06600

> Tu connais le salaire median en France? Essaie donc de vivre avec (surtout  Paris) et surtout si t'es pas tout seul...


Je n' ai pas dit que c' tait facile.  Mais je n' impose pas  tout le monde de manger des produits bio.  Les ogms ne laisseront pas le choix.  De plus comme dj dit auparavant  si la culture bio se rpand et devient majoritaire les produits ne devraient pas couter beaucoup plus cher que la culture actuelle non bio.




> Ouais, les cadres auront toujours le choix, clairement. Quid des autres? Ou alors a t'intresse pas?


Je ne suis pas cadre, mais entre un panier bio pour une semaine  18 euros et un panier de lgumes non bio pour une semaine  15 euros, je peux faire le sacrifice.  C' est un crime ?  Les gens vraiment pauvres, ont un problme qu'il faut rsoudre c' est sur, on ne peut pas vivre toute sa vie avec un smic pour 4 ou 5.  C' est pas en faisant manger des ogms a tout le monde que a va rsoudre leur problme, ils resteront pauvres.  C' est tirer les gens vers le bas.

----------


## babaothe

certaines attitudes me rappellent trangement les annes 1970 au cours desquelles, en France, on trouvait pleins d'esprits "cratifs" pour proposer des solutions  la crise du ptrole ( cette poque).
L'une de ces propositions (vante en plus  la tl  ::lol:: ) venait d'un Franais qui avait trouv une manire de faire du mthane (en faisant pourrir des herbes).
La quantit ncessaire pour lui seul, multiplie par 60 millions (de Franais) tait telle, aprs calculs, qu'il n'y aurait plus eu un seul vgtal encore prsent en moins de trois moi !  ::lol:: 

EDIT :
as-tu une petite ide, david06600, de la raison majeure pour laquelle le dboisement (qui inquite de plus en plus l-bas) s'accroit dangereusement  Madagascar ?

----------


## babaothe

> Atta, demander des tudes chiffres aux militants anti-OGM c'est pas possible, leurs convictions reposent sur une foi intime et inbranlable...


et sur rien d'autre, en effet comme l'exprime,  mon got, graffim_fr,  qui je fais ce petit cadeau tout frais :
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/79/20101001...u-be0b1cf.html
Il se sentira ainsi moins seul  :;): 
Comme lui et comme l'auteur, je n"'aime pas que l'on dtracte tout du seul fait de "convictions intimes" !
Et j'aime encore moins que les argumentations finissent,  force de mettre des oeillres, par se contredire elles-mmes  :;):

----------


## david06600

> et sur rien d'autre, en effet comme l'exprime,  mon got, graffim_fr,  qui je fais ce petit cadeau tout frais :
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/79/20101001...u-be0b1cf.html
> Il se sentira ainsi moins seul 
> Comme lui et comme l'auteur, je n"'aime pas que l'on dtracte tout du seul fait de "convictions intimes" !
> Et j'aime encore moins que les argumentations finissent,  force de mettre des oeillres, par se contredire elles-mmes


Les oeillres c'est vous qui les avez.  Pour vous il n' y a aucune autre solution que ce qu' on vous met dans le bec.  Je ne me contredis pas, je t' ai expliqu ce que je pensais, si a te conviens pas tant pis.  Je n' ai pas de chiffre  vous prsenter non puisqu' on toujours choisit  la solution de facilit, la solution la plus rentable pour certain.  Il y a 20 ans 30 ans et surement dj avant on parlait dj de la pollution, on connaissait les effets nfastes de notre mode de vie, et je prend en particuliers la voiture.  On a rien fait pour empcher cela, et maintenant on nous bassine avec.  Je me base sur a, en gros.  Est ce que c' est mal ?  Vous fuyez vers l' avant, moi je suis prt  repartir en arrire.

----------


## babaothe

> ...
> et je prend en particuliers la voiture.  On a rien fait pour empcher cela, et maintenant on nous bassine avec.  Je me base sur a, en gros.  Est ce que c' est mal ?  Vous fuyez vers l' avant, moi je suis prt  repartir en arrire.
> ....


se baser sur cela seulement n'est pas mal ===>> c'est juste bien peu (carrment rien, sinon une conviction intime, en fait) et surtout : c'est comme affirmer qu'une chose B est nfaste puisque l'abus d'une chose A (au dpart un bien) a conduit a rviser un premier jugement. En ajoutant qu'il est assez curieux de tout mlanger (d'un ct, pour la chose A, des constructeurs et de l'autre, pour la chose B, des quipes de scientifiques et de chercheurs !)

Pour ce qui est du reste : ton envie de "revenir en arrire" est un lan qui est le tien. C'est ton affaire ...

EDIT : il te faut comprendre certaines choses :
1) la nature seule n'est pas le seul facteur de l'volution de l'homme
2) le serait-elle que l'on ne pourrait carter que l'homme lui-mme, ses connaissances, ses entreprises, ses recherches, ses dcisions, etc... sont des parties intgrantes de la nature !

----------


## grafikm_fr

Tu peux mettre un avis, mais si cet avis ne repose sur rien et contredit la plupart des donnes disponibles...
Tu as le droit d'mettre un avis que la Terre est plate aussi, mais ne t'attends pas  tre vnr  ::mouarf:: 

Et quand tu avance quelque chose comme a:



> si la culture bio se rpand et devient majoritaire les produits ne devraient pas couter beaucoup plus cher que la culture actuelle non bio.


a montre juste que tu es compltement ignorant sur le sujet. Parce que si tu avais ouvert ne serait-ce qu'un manuel de biologie (et un autre d'conomie) tu comprendrais que tu dbites des neries en quantit industrielle.




> Avec une mentalit comme la tienne on ira pas vraiment loin en France.


Ah tiens, "plus rien ne va en France", l'argument ultime... avanc dans les commentaires du Figaro gnralement  ::mouarf:: 




> Les illres c'est vous qui les avez.


Aaah, l'argument "miroir"... Je croyais que mme en maternelle on l'utilisait plus?  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour vous il n' y a aucune autre solution que ce qu' on vous met dans le bec.


Ah non, ce que la presse nous met dans le bec ce sont des conneries pre-mches pour des mecs qui savent pas rflchir.




> Je n' ai pas de chiffre  vous prsenter non


Pourquoi a m'tonne pas?  ::mouarf:: 




> puisqu' on toujours choisit  la solution de facilit, la solution la plus rentable pour certain.


Non, on choisit la solution la plus approprie. Et cette solution est souvent force. C'est juste que toutes les autres sont encore pires.




> Il y a 20 ans 30 ans et surement dj avant on parlait dj de la pollution, on connaissait les effets nfastes de notre mode de vie, et je prend en particuliers la voiture. On a rien fait pour empcher cela, et maintenant on nous bassine avec.


Tu vois, c'est pour a qu'on se moque de toi, parce que ta connaissance du sujet frise le zro absolu.

"On a rien fait pour empcher cela"? Mais tu as vu par exemple des plans d'amnagement de Paris lorsqu'on penchait encore pour le tout-voiture? Avec des changeurs d'autoroute intra-muros et autres joyeusets? Tu les vois quelque part l,  Paris? C'est peut-tre parce qu'on a compris que c'tait pas une bonne ide?

Quand  la pollution, tu te rends pas compte, mais du temps de l're industrielle (la vraie, celle avec le charbon) les villes taient encore plus pollues. Et les gens mourraient du smog caus par le charbon. Tu vois encore quelque chose de ce genre?

C'est pas parce que tout le monde ne scande "il faut sauver la baleine Ryan" autour de toi que a avance pas.




> Vous fuyez vers l' avant, moi je suis prt  repartir en arrire.


Et ben tu peux pas repartir en arrire, c'est a que tu peux pas comprendre. Ou alors faut enlever quelques millions de population de France et quelques milliards sur la Terre. Ainsi que quelques annes d'esprance de vie aux survivants.

----------


## dams78

Bonjour,

On dbat avec chacun nos ides ou bien on se traite d'abrutis parce qu'on ne pense pas la mme chose?

Dans les derniers articles il y a quelques trucs qui m'ont surpris, dj cultiver bio ne veut pas forcment revenir en arrire, au contraire comme vous le dite si on veut nourrir toute la population avec des produits sains il va falloir faire voluer l'agriculture, exactement comme pour faire des ogm!

Pour ce qui est du prix du bio, justement actuellement c'est un produit de niche mais donc le prix tant  baisser puisque de plus en plus de personnes en achtent.

Quand aux tudes, j'avoue que j'en ai pas  l'appuie et que j'ai juste mes conviction (j'ai pas envie de bouffer de la merde!) mais d'un autre ct on sait trs bien quoi penser des tudes : certains prtendent qu'on ne peut pas nourrir toute une population avec du bio, d'autres prtendent que le bio n'a qu'un rendement infrieur  20%...

Maintenant je peux aussi avoir une vision rellement goste en vous proposant de cultiver les ogm (one shoot) dans des serres rellement tanches (cf ce qu'il se passe aux USA o l'on trouve des OGM dans la nature) et de continuer  cultiver du bio pour les fameux cadres comme a tout le monde est content. Et on pourra mme envoyer les surplus des OGM au tiers monde (comme on est gentil, on va les nourrir gratos).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> On dbat avec chacun nos ides ou bien on se traite d'abrutis parce qu'on ne pense pas la mme chose?


Ben... faut avoir des ides dj...  ::mouarf:: 




> Dans les derniers articles il y a quelques trucs qui m'ont surpris, dj cultiver bio ne veut pas forcment revenir en arrire


Ca veut dire revenir en arrire du point de vue des rendements. Ca veut pas dire qu'on va revenir  la charrue avec les bufs videmment  :;): 




> au contraire comme vous le dite si on veut nourrir toute la population avec des produits sains il va falloir faire voluer l'agriculture, exactement comme pour faire des ogm!


Parce qu'on a pas la mme notion d'un produit "sain". Pour moi, un produit OGM lev sans pesticides (ou fongicides) est plus sain qu'un produit non OGM lev avec des pesticides.




> Quand aux tudes, j'avoue que j'en ai pas  l'appuie et que j'ai juste mes conviction (j'ai pas envie de bouffer de la merde!)


Bah moi j'ai la conviction qu'on doit m'allouer une pension  vie de 1 M par an parce que je suis beau et intelligent, je fais la demande o?  ::mouarf:: 




> mais d'un autre ct on sait trs bien quoi penser des tudes : certains prtendent qu'on ne peut pas nourrir toute une population avec du bio, d'autres prtendent que le bio n'a qu'un rendement infrieur  20%...


Bah les tudes prouvent surtout que le rendement d'une culture bio est infrieur. 20% ou 50%, peu importe le chiffre. Mais ce que tu zappes totalement, c'est que  ce stade l, le rendement agricole en lui-mme, c'est juste le dbut des emmerdes.

Quid des engrais? Tu va tout faire avec des engrais organiques? A l'chelle de tout le territoire national? a veut dire qu'il faut planter des kilomtres et des kilomtres carrs avec des plantes  fixation d'azote. On les trouves o les surfaces agricoles supplmentaires? O sont les usines de traitement? Quid des autres lments (phosphore & co.)?

Quid des traitement anti-insectes, anti-champignons, anti-mauvaises herbes et j'en passe. Tu va tout labourer  la fourche pour liminer les mauvaises herbes rsistantes? Tu va ramasser les doryphores  la main? Tu va les trouver o les insectes pour bouffer les parasites? Dans une fort? Mais on en a pas suffisamment. En replanter? OK, mais a veut dire enlever de la surface agricole (parce que la fort doit tre  proximit). Et si tu enlve ne serait-ce que un de ces facteurs, ton rendement va en prendre un coup parce qu'une partie de ta rcolte va se faire bouffer.

Quid de la main d'uvre? Tu va la trouver o l'arme mexicaine pour faire tous les travaux? O tu va prendre de quoi les payer? Parce que dans nos tats dvelopps, la main d'uvre cote cher et reprsente une part non ngligeable du cot final du produit. Ou alors tu va tout dlocaliser dans le tiers-monde avec des gamins de 15 ans pays au lance-pierres juste pour que Votre Majest puisse bouffer bio? Et pour flinguer encore plus l'autonomie alimentaire du pays et pour bousiller encore plus la balance commerciale?

Quid de la viande? La loi de la pyramide trophique c'est pas pour les tapettes: la moindre baisse de la production cralire va impacter le prix de la viande avec une lasticit bien suprieure  1.

Voila le problme fondamentale du bio: la *scalabilit*. a marche trs bien sur une ferme, mais ce n'est pas transposable  tout le territoire. Voila pourquoi le bio restera une niche. Plus ou moins importante certes, mais une niche.




> Maintenant je peux aussi avoir une vision rellement goste en vous proposant de cultiver les ogm (one shoot) dans des serres rellement tanches


Du bl dans des serres? Ou du mas? On fait comment?  :8O:

----------


## babaothe

salut grafikm_fr

Fastoche, comme le croit notre ami dams78 :
1) c'est ralisable, puisqu'il en a la conviction (et que cela suffit)
2) Au besoin :
- a) on dlimite un territoire (attention, hein, viter un dsert ... mais cela sera simple car il y a trs peu (euh ...) de surfaces dsertiques sur terre)
- b) on en fait un pays  part entire
- c) on y admet (puis contrle des naissances, bien sr) qu'un nombre de personnes correspondant  la production bio possible (diminue d'environ 30 % pour faire face aux "mauvaises annes" et aux alas du climat
- d) on met tout en oeuvre pour empcher toute importation (flore, faune, etc...) de produits organiques (vivants ou non)

Bon ! Le "plus mieux du plus mieux" serait de pousser les choses un peu plus loin :
-  chaque famille son minuscule lopin de terre o elle cuiltiverait et lverait en parfaite autarcie (plus de frais de transport)
- on installerait tout autour du "pays"  des barrires  tout, en passant par celles qui empcherait l'incursion des oiseaux migrateurs (ces coquins-l transportent de tout : insectes, maladies, graines - et manque de pot : pas les meilleures - rsistant  leur appareil digestif, etc, etc...

Ah ! autre chose : pour viter la pollution externe, on ferait comme dans certains pays (dont l'Australie) : avant l'atterrissage d'un aronef ou l'accostage d'un navire : on "aseptise" tout pour viter tout risque. Comment ? fastoche ! Avec, entre autres, des ... insecticides !


La voil, la solution  ::ccool:: 
Comment  ? vous n'tes pas d'accord ?  ::cry::

----------


## dams78

Ok ok vous m'avez convaincu seuls les OGM sont notre avenir donc aussi longtemps que je pourrai je continuerai  manger ce que je trouve bon parce que j'ai les moyens (et pas du tout parce que je fais certains sacrifices pour manger de la qualit...), tout en esprant qu'il n'y ai pas de mauvaises surprises tant donn qu'une fois dans cette voix le fameux retour arrire sera impossible, mais bon comme c'est la seule solution intelligente, le progrs comme l'on dit certains.

----------


## Erwy

> Parce qu'on a pas la mme notion d'un produit "sain". Pour moi, un produit OGM lev sans pesticides (ou fongicides) est plus sain qu'un produit non OGM lev avec des pesticides.


A relativiser...
Si c'est parce que le pesticide est dj inclut dans le produit, moyen.
Et c'tait l'axe d'une des socit , qui vous expliquait que par contre le produit tait innoffensif pour l'homme...
Tu avoueras que l a rassure moins.

Le problme sur les pesticide et fongicide c'est qu'il n'y a pas de miracle.
Si tu ne le met pas  l'extrieur, c'est que c'est  l'intrieur.
La plupart des pices, en particulier la muscade (si mes souvenirs sont bons) sont dans ce cas.Cela ne pose aucun problme parce qu'on les consomme  trs faible dose, mais ces mme pices de cuisines (poivres, muscade, clous de girofles...) sont connus pour leur effets "secondaires" depuis l'Antiquit (et je ne parle pas d'allergie)  quand on dpasse certaines limites.
Donc, tant qu'on ne dpasse pas une certaines doses de ce type de produits OGM, peut tre que cela ne pose pas de problme (mais j'ai dj un srieux doute) mais si cela deveint trop gnral on risque de srieux soucis.

J'ai en tte l'image d'un pharmacien au rayon fruits et lgumes pour viter aux gens l'quivalent des interractions mdicalmenteuses  ::aie:: 

Pour les plantes plus rsistantes aux intempries,plus productive ou autres les OGM me drange moins dans le principe.
Mon problme est plus sur l'efficacit  long terme.
On fait du bidouillage de semence depuis des dizaines de milliers d'annes, mais en rgle gnrale il n'y a pas de miracle.
Si la plante est plus rsistante(elle rserve de l'nergie pour cela), elle est moins productive.
Si elle pousse plus vite, elle accumule moins dans les grains/tubercule/fruits...
Si elle est plus productive, elle demande aussi plus d'eau et de nutriment etc...
En agriculture aussi on est limit par des quivalents de lois sur la conservation de l'nergie, il y a des limites aux amliorations (d'ou les recherche sur les pesticides et autres...).

A ma connaissance, la plus grande russite agricole a simplement t l'acclimation de la pomme de terre au climat occidental il y a quelques sicles.
C'est d'ailleurs aussi une trs srieuse piste aussi en Asie suivir par l'ONU.
Le tubercule tant beaucoup moins consommateur d'eau que le riz pour un meilleur rendement, mais l le problme est plutot culturel.

----------


## Erwy

Pour complter mon propos, je trouve les OGM principalement intressant dans le domaine "non nutritif".
Production de certaines sustance dans le cadre mdicale ou autres.
On sort alors du "produire + avec -" et tout ce qui me semble un peu douteux dj signifi dans mon post prcdent (conservation de l'energie, toxine)  au principe de "produire autre chose".

----------


## grafikm_fr

> A relativiser...
> Si c'est parce que le pesticide est dj inclut dans le produit, moyen.


Ben il y est dj inclus s'il est administr de faon externe. Le truc c'est qu'avec les OGM tu peux tenter de contrler la rpartition du pesticide dans la plante, ce qui est difficilement possible quand tu asperges tout avec.




> La plupart des pices, en particulier la muscade (si mes souvenirs sont bons) sont dans ce cas.


La muscade contient un alcalode, donc c'est un peu normal. Les alcalodes sont connus pour avoir des effets sur l'homme, c'est pour a qu'on te shoote avec  l'hopital (morphine) et que certains se les enfilent par les poumons (nicotine). De manire plus gnrale, quasiment tous les angiospermes ont des alcalodes. Donc l'exemple est pas bon.




> J'ai en tte l'image d'un pharmacien au rayon fruits et lgumes pour viter aux gens l'quivalent des interractions mdicalmenteuses


Ben non, pas plus que actuellement.




> Mon problme est plus sur l'efficacit  long terme.
> On fait du bidouillage de semence depuis des dizaines de milliers d'annes, mais en rgle gnrale il n'y a pas de miracle.


Gn????  :8O:  La cration d'une pellete de cultivars juste en se basant sur une slection naturelle c'est de la gnognotte? Regarde la gueule de l'anctre du mais (tosinte) et le mais ou alors entre l'anctre du chou et sa forme actuelle, c'est tout simplement plus la mme espce. Et on est pass d'une productivit trs voisine de zro a des valeurs assez sympathiques...

La cration des polyplodes qui a elle seule permet de gonfler la productivit de faon non ngligeable, a veut dire pas de miracle? Les croisement inter-espces chez les rosacs galement.




> En agriculture aussi on est limit par des quivalents de lois sur la conservation de l'nergie, il y a des limites aux amliorations (d'ou les recherche sur les pesticides et autres...).


Ouais enfin, on a de la marge encore, la recherche n'est pas finie, surtout que l'nergie solaire t'en as lgrement  la pelle et que c'est pas le CO2 qui manque  ::P: 

La prochaine tape ce sera la culture hors sol  mon avis. (a existe dj mais pas  grande chelle).




> A ma connaissance, la plus grande russite agricole  simplement t l'acclimation de la pomme de terre au climat occidental.


Euh... un truc acclimat au XVIIIe  la bite et au couteau, c'est moyen comme russite. C'tait un grand pas en avant jadis, mais c'est pas non plus le nec plus ultra...

----------


## dams78

> La prochaine tape ce sera la culture hors sol  mon avis. (a existe dj mais pas  grande chelle).


C'est quoi que tu appelles hors sol? Parce que actuellement plus rien ne pousse dans la terre, on soulve dj les pieds pour pouvoir ramasser plus facilement, on les met non pas dans de la terre mais dans un substitut et on lui administre juste ce qu'il faut que engrais, eau et cie.
La dernire fois que je suis pass devant un serre o "poussaient" des framboises j'ai hallucin mais j'ai aussi compris pourquoi celles de mes parents taient si bonnes alors qu'ils ne s'en occupent presque pas.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est quoi que tu appelles hors sol?


Hors sol, c'est quand la plante a des racines qui baignent dans la flotte plutt que dans la terre. Parce que (hihi) le sol en soit il sert  rien, c'est juste un mdiateur des minraux et de l'eau.




> La dernire fois que je suis pass devant un serre o "poussaient" des framboises j'ai hallucin mais j'ai aussi compris pourquoi celles de mes parents taient si bonnes alors qu'ils ne s'en occupent presque pas.


Ben c'est surtout que les fraises dans ton jardin, tu n'as pas  les acheminer  5000 bornes donc tu les cueille quand elles sont mures et pas avant.

Et aussi, pour les fraises, tu diras merci aux slectionneurs qui ont sorti des varits o les pousses rampantes (le nom exact m'chappe l) ont t assez minimiss parce que je me souviens encore quand il fallait les couper, c'tait assez joyeux...  ::(:

----------


## dams78

> Hors sol, c'est quand la plante a des racines qui baignent dans la flotte plutt que dans la terre. Parce que (hihi) le sol en soit il sert  rien, c'est juste un mdiateur des minraux et de l'eau.


Donc je te confirme c'est dj le cas alors!

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc je te confirme c'est dj le cas alors!


Oui je sais bien que c'est dj le cas, mais c'est pas encore le standard. Mais une fois que la techno sera rode, les possibilits sont assez intressantes. Notamment tu peux empiler le tout en plusieurs tages etc...

J'avais fait une esquisse comme a il y a quelque temps avec une sorte de serre en forme de tour qui produirait en plus sa propre lectricit pour pomper la flotte, c'tait assez marrant... Un vrai truc colo, mais avec une logique industrielle  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> J'avais fait une esquisse comme a il y a quelque temps avec une sorte de serre en forme de tour qui produirait en plus sa propre lectricit pour pomper la flotte, c'tait assez marrant... Un vrai truc colo, mais avec une logique industrielle


Attention tu es entrain de dire que des solutions existes.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> (...) les pousses rampantes (le nom exact m'chappe l) (...)


Les *stolons* !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Attention tu es entrain de dire que des solutions existes.


Bah l, la solution c'est juste pour augmenter la production de la biomasse au m, a rsout pas le problme des pesticides et des engrais  :;): 

Puis bon, faut voir combien de temps il faut pour rentabiliser le truc surtout  ::?: 




> Les stolons!


 ::merci::  j'avais a en tte pour les animaux mais pas pour les plantes -_-

----------


## Erwy

> Ben il y est dj inclus s'il est administr de faon externe. Le truc c'est qu'avec les OGM tu peux tenter de contrler la rpartition du pesticide dans la plante, ce qui est difficilement possible quand tu asperges tout avec.


Le sujet m'intresse moyennement donc je m'intresse peu aux tudes par contre on voit que toi tu n'es pas d'un milieu agricole car l c'est un peu loup comme exemple  :;): 
Que l'insecte/champignon s'attaque  la feuille  la racine ou  la tige, le prblme est le mme: la plante meurt.
Donc la rpartition des subtance de protecttion est rarement localis.
Je ne connais que deux exception : les plantes carnivores et celles qui se protge des animaux (ou la toxine peut tre localis dans les feuilles de certains arbustes).
Si on reprend l'exemple des pices avec leur protection naturelle, en regle generale, toute la plantes est concern par le principe actif, simplement tout n'est pas comestible par l'homme donc on le sait moins.



> La muscade contient un alcalode, donc c'est un peu normal. Les alcalodes sont connus pour avoir des effets sur l'homme, c'est pour a qu'on te shoote avec  l'hopital (morphine) et que certains se les enfilent par les poumons (nicotine). De manire plus gnrale, quasiment tous les angiospermes ont des alcalodes. Donc l'exemple est pas bon.


En quoi n'est-il pas bon ?Tu crois qu'ils vont produire quoi d'autre ?Mme des phnols comme le thymol sont toxiques  hautes doses.
Je te rappelle que la plante est un peu limit au niveau production aux produits carbons: donc alcalodes ou autres neurotoxique pour se dfendre, et rien d'innoffensif pour l'homme
A moins qu'elle ne s'amuse  concentrer l'arsenic des sols, tellement mieux que les carbonns  ::mouarf:: 






> Et on est pass d'une productivit trs voisine de zro a des valeurs assez sympathiques...


Mais la varit actuelle ne pourrait plus survivre dans les conditions de son anctre, donc on n'en revient  ce que je disais.
On n' a toujours un compromis entre rsistance/productivit/vitesse de pousse.
On n'est dj arriv trs loin aujourd'hui puisqu'on est oblig de compenser avec des engrais,pesticides, acclrants et durcisseurs entre autre.
Mme 'ils arrivent  amliorer un peu certains couples, il faudrait arrter de croire au miracle.





> Ouais enfin, on a de la marge encore, la recherche n'est pas finie, surtout que l'nergie solaire t'en as lgrement  la pelle et que c'est pas le CO2 qui manque


Oui , mais la seule avance de ce point de vue c'est justement au niveau de l'eau.
Tu n'as pas besoin que la plante consomme moins de CO2, et amliorer son utilisation de l'nergie solaire n'est intressant que pour des plantes ncessitant plus d'ensoleillement que celui ou elles sont cultivs (gain non ngligeable mais restant minoritaire), le seul point intressant serait celui d'un gain de productivit sur l'eau qui bizarreemnt est la donne la plus problmatique.





> Euh... un truc acclimat au XVIIIe  la bite et au couteau, c'est moyen comme russite. C'tait un grand pas en avant jadis, mais c'est pas non plus le nec plus ultra...


Pour un geek ce n'est peut tre pas suffisamment "technologique" mais c'est la seul dcouverte agronomique qui  fait passer en quelques sicles un espace vaste et peupl comme l'Europe de la famine chronique  l'auto suffisance alimentaire (hors contexte guerrier ou politique comme la crise Iralndaise).Si tu crois que j'exagre parle en  un agronome, du point de vue alimentaire et culture, hors protine, la pomme de terre c'est un rve.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le sujet m'intresse moyennement donc je m'intresse peu aux tudes par contre on voit que toi tu n'es pas d'un milieu agricole car l c'est un peu loup comme exemple 
> Que l'insecte/champignon s'attaque  la feuille  la racine ou  la tige, le prblme est le mme: la plante meurt.


Oui mais certains agents s'attaquent de faon prfrentielle  une partie qu' une autre, prends le phylloxera comme exemple. (Et si, je suis un peu du milieu agricole)




> Donc la rpartition des subtance de protecttion est rarement localis.


Oui, mais a arrive. Mais de toute manire, actuellement on en est juste  trouver une molcule qui repousse certains agents, et ce sera dj pas mal.




> En quoi n'est-il pas bon ?Tu crois qu'ils vont produire quoi d'autre ?Mme des phnols comme le thymol sont toxiques  hautes doses.


Ben prenons le MON 810 qui produit une protine de bactrie, c'est un alcalode pour toi?  ::mouarf:: 




> Je te rappelle que la plante est un peu limit au niveau production aux produits carbons


Et les protines c'est quoi alors? Ou c'est du pareil au mme pour toi?
Tu code un gne pour produire une protine...  ::P: 




> Mais la varit actuelle ne pourrait plus survivre dans les conditions de son anctre, donc on n'en revient  ce que je disais.
> On n' a toujours un compromis entre rsistance/productivit/vitesse de pousse.


Ben oui, on les cultive pas en milieu sauvage les plantes modernes. Mais a veut pas dire qu'on a dj atteint le plafond.




> On n'est dj arriv trs loin aujourd'hui puisqu'on est oblig de compenser avec des engrais,pesticides, acclrants et durcisseurs entre autre.
> Mme 'ils arrivent  amliorer un peu certains couples, il faudrait arrter de croire au miracle.


Les miracles c'est  l'glise que a se passe, mais concernant les plantes, on peut encore pousser pour gagner un peu. Aprs, ce sera surtout orient vers l'augmentation de la biomasse par m  mon avis, mais bon, peut-tre que les agronomes nous surprendront encore, qui sait.





> Oui , mais la seule avance de ce point de vue c'est justement au niveau de l'eau.


Ben l'eau douce c'est un problme plus global qui dpasse le cadre de la discussion.




> Pour un geek ce n'est peut tre pas suffisamment "technologique" mais c'est la seul dcouverte agronomique qui  fait passer en quelques sicles un espace vaste et peupl comme l'Europe de la famine chronique  l'auto suffisance alimentaire


J'ai pas pionc en cours d'histoire contrairement  beaucoup, je connais le rle de la pomme de terre, merci -_-

Et effectivement c'est une trs belle plante, mais son acclimatation en soit ne relve pas d'une prouesse technologique. On faisait dj beaucoup mieux dans les annes 30 avec par exemple des croisement inter-espces dans les crales. Et c'tait bien avant qu'on dcouvre l'ADN et qu'on commence  jouer avec...

----------


## Erwy

> Ben prenons le MON 810 qui produit une protine de bactrie, c'est un alcalode pour toi? 
> 
> [..]
> Et les protines c'est quoi alors? Ou c'est du pareil au mme pour toi?
> Tu code un gne pour produire une protine...


Non , je reconnais que je l'avais oubli, comme je l'ai dis ce n'est pas ma tasse de th.
Par contre , en quoi est-ce ce soit des protines devrait me rassurer ? :;): 
Moi l'pi de bl version Phyllobates terribilis , mme si je reconnais qu'il ne serait consomm par aucun insecte ou autre nuisible a me dit modremment  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 




> Ben oui, on les cultive pas en milieu sauvage les plantes modernes. Mais a veut pas dire qu'on a dj atteint le plafond.
> [..]
> Les miracles c'est  l'glise que a se passe, mais concernant les plantes, on peut encore pousser pour gagner un peu. Aprs, ce sera surtout orient vers l'augmentation de la biomasse par m  mon avis, mais bon, peut-tre que les agronomes nous surprendront encore, qui sait.
> [..]
> Ben l'eau douce c'est un problme plus global qui dpasse le cadre de la discussion.


Si tu n'as pas pionc en cours d'histoire ( :;):  )moi je me suis aussi pos des question et les limites de la phtosynthse , comme d'autres apparaissent vite.
Il suffit d'ailleurs de voir comment les recherches sur la productivit ou la culture sur terrain difficile, grande publicit des dbuts, semblent repouss par des rsistances aux parasites , insectes ou insecticides.Rsistances moins couteuses en terme de temps de dveloppement mais aussi nergtique(en particulier d'eau je prsume)  "programmer" dans la plante que l'amlioration des couples .

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non , je reconnais que je l'avais oubli, comme je l'ai dis ce n'est pas ma tasse de th.
> Par contre , en quoi est-ce ce soit des protines devrait me rassurer ?


C'est absolument pas le mme mcanisme d'action. Une protine c'est un truc trs costaud, qui est bris dans ton estomac avant d'aller dans le sang (et qui perd donc toutes ses proprits  ce stade), et dont les effets sont beaucoup plus faciles  prvoir. Ce qui permet aussi de cibler les espces sur lesquelles elle agit.

C'est a que les gens non familiers avec la biologie ont beaucoup de mal  comprendre. C'est que la protine qu'elle rsulte d'un gne modifi ou non est brise en morceaux pour tre digre. Donc  moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une toxine qui a un effet immdiat (ce qui est quand mme vrifiable), le danger est plus que minime.




> Il suffit d'ailleurs de voir comment les recherches sur la productivit ou la culture sur terrain difficile, grande publicit des dbuts,


Ben la ce qu'on recherche avec les OGM c'est mme plus tellement la productivit en soi (biomasse/m) c'est des rsistances aux maladies etc...




> semblent repouss par des rsistances aux parasites , insectes ou insecticides.


Ah ben les rsistances c'est de toute faon une course aux armements permanente, que les agents correspondants viennent de la plante ou soient administrs de l'extrieur. Tu peux pas y couper quelle que soit ta mthode de culture.

----------


## babaothe

salut

un peu de lecture pour que les moins informs comprennent un peu moins mal ce qu'est cette dmarche (OGM) :
http://www.ogm.org/pages/showogm.php?cat=01&ogmid=32
J'ai choisi du simple, qui se contente d'un exemple de recherche, ici limit  une rduction de ractions aux situations de stress dont ptissent les vgtaux.

----------


## Erwy

> C'est a que les gens non familiers avec la biologie ont beaucoup de mal  comprendre. C'est que la protine qu'elle rsulte d'un gne modifi ou non est brise en morceaux pour tre digre. Donc  moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une toxine qui a un effet immdiat (ce qui est quand mme vrifiable), le danger est plus que minime.


un point quand mme, les protines peuvent tre bris, et le sont d'ailleurs souvent, avant la digestion.
Peu de personnes mche des grains de bls .
La chaleur, et d'autre traitement, brise aussi les protines.
Je ne me rappelle pas de protine bris devenant toxique (alors qu'il est vrai que l'inverse est exact, utilis sur pas mal de venin) mais mes connaissances sur le sujet sont limits.
De plus trouv un moyen de rendre toxique quelque chose de comestible (ou d'inoffensif) n'est pas trs utile en cuisine  ::mouarf::  
Je resterais nanmoins prudent, l'actualit des protines dans l'alimentation nous a malheureusement prouv qu'il fallait parfois plus d'une dcennie avant que l'on dcouvre (avoue ?) la nature de ce type de problme

----------


## babaothe

salkut

une petite lecture, comme liminaire :
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/64/20101007...v-d5141e8.html
L (comme dit et redit plus haut) est le vrai problme !
Voil (pour les anti-OGM viscraux). Quelle solution envisagent-ils ? des cultures bio pour y faire face ?  ::cfou::

----------


## Erwy

> L (comme dit et redit plus haut) est le vrai problme !
> Voil (pour les anti-OGM viscraux). Quelle solution envisagent-ils ? des cultures bio pour y faire face ?


Dsol mais la dsertification n'ayant aucun lien avec les OGM ou le bio, a vient faire quoi ici ?  ::roll:: 
Mais bon moi je laisse tomber la discussion, autant cela a pu tre intressant avec certains intervenants autant quand on tombe dans le n'importe quoi  ce niveau ....  ::calim2::

----------


## hegros

> Dsol mais la dsertification n'ayant aucun lien avec les OGM ou le bio, a vient faire quoi ici ?


Peut-tre parce les OGM et les produits bio il faut bien les cultiver quelque part et que le dsert ce n'est pas forcment un environnement propice pour les cultiver(mme si on y trouve des plantes, fruits etc comestibles et qui voluent trs bien dans ce milieu). Certains pensent ( tord ou  raison) que demain la terre ne sera que dsert donc plus aucune terre cultivable...

Cependant c'est vrai que c'est quand mme relativement  ct de la plaque comme sujet c'est du mme acabit de dire que demain les niveaux d'eaux des ocans vont tellement monter dans les prochaines annes que tu ne pourras plus cultiver sur des terres ou que le changement climatique rendra toutes les terres arides.

J'en profite pour dire un mot, en grand amateur sur le sujet, probablement dj dis dans toutes ces pages c'est que le gnie gntique est trop jeune et qu'il n'y a pas d'exprience,  ma connaissance,  longs termes pour valider les risques. J'aimerais bien que ceux qui connaissent bien le sujet nous en disent plus sur les risques graves  long terme qui pourraient survenir avec et sans les OGM. (co-systme, variation des espces, sant public, etc...plus que la partie conomique)

----------


## david06600

> Ok ok vous m'avez convaincu seuls les OGM sont notre avenir donc aussi longtemps que je pourrai je continuerai  manger ce que je trouve bon parce que j'ai les moyens (et pas du tout parce que je fais certains sacrifices pour manger de la qualit...), tout en esprant qu'il n'y ai pas de mauvaises surprises tant donn qu'une fois dans cette voix le fameux retour arrire sera impossible, mais bon comme c'est la seule solution intelligente, le progrs comme l'on dit certains.


Damien, le ct obscur peut sembler attirant, mais ne sombre pas, revient dans la lumire  :;): .  Ceux qui fuit vers l' avant, se feront rattraper tt ou tard.  Ils ne voient que par leur chiffre, a veut tout dire...On voit bien ou les chiffres et les grands thoriciens qui les manipulent, nous mnent tous les jours.  On sait tous trs bien qu'ils oeuvrent pour notre bien tre gnral, mais oui bien sur.

----------


## babaothe

> Dsol mais la dsertification n'ayant aucun lien avec les OGM ou le bio, a vient faire quoi ici ?


salut

c'est pourtant simple !
- 41 % de la terre (hors ocans et mers) sont dj dsertiques et cette proportion risque encore de s'accrotre
- les cultures extensives (et c'est le cas du bio) ncessitent plus de surfaces cultivables et plus d'eau. Leur extension ne peut s'envisager qu'au dtriment de tout ce qui, arbres notamment, "retient" le sol, en limite le "lessivage", etc...
J'ai dj fait plus haut allusion  ce qui se passe  Madagascar.
- les cultures "protges" (pesticides et autres), en permettant de limiter les pertes, contribuent  limiter les surfaces cultives, mais galement les dpenses en eau.
Il se trouve que l'un des propos des OGM est double : des plants plus rsistants au manque d'eau et autres stress.

Le titre de la prsente discussion est ce qu'il est ("Dites non aux OGM") . Je veux croire qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une propagande ou d'un ordre donn, mais d'une discussion ouverte pour cerner les mrites et dfauts des OGM.

Pour moi, la chose est alors claire en ce qui concerne les orientations  prendre pour faire face  certains problmes inhrents  des conditions climatiques peu favorables.
Et je ne vois donc aucune raison, personnellement, d'obir  l'"ordre" que semble vouloir donner le titre de la prsente discussion  ::lol:: 

EDIT : et je n'ai pas (encore) abord un autre aspect : celui des avances possibles en mdecine, notamment en ce qui concerne certaines maladies aujourd'hui quasi incurables.

et quand je parle d'incitation et non de discussion : en voil un exemple tout "frais" :



> Damien, le ct obscur peut sembler attirant, mais ne sombre pas, revient dans la lumire .  Ceux qui fuit vers l' avant, se feront rattraper tt ou tard.  Ils ne voient que par leur chiffre, a veut tout dire...

----------


## Barsy

C'est pour la mme raison d'ailleurs que l'huile de colza n'a pas t utilise pour remplacer l'essence dans les voitures. la culture du colza aurait remplac la culture de plantes alimentaires.

----------


## hegros

Bon beh j'ai un dbut de rponse  ma question sur les risques graves des ogm (notamment pour les ogm augmentant l'utilisation des pesticides). On pourrait avoir des consquences comme la disparition des abeilles par exemple provoqu par l'apparition de nouveaux virus 'gntiquement modifi'

http://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/2010...s-elucidee.php

PS : oui oui la source c'est le figaro je vois venir grafikm_fr  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> un point quand mme, les protines peuvent tre bris, et le sont d'ailleurs souvent, avant la digestion.
> Peu de personnes mche des grains de bls .


Mais tu peux manger des lgumes et un steak tartare.  :;): 
Sinon oui, je simplifie un peu, mais la salive commence dj  traiter la nourriture, mais de mmoire pas les protines (il y a la lipase et l'amylase dedans).




> Je ne me rappelle pas de protine bris devenant toxique (alors qu'il est vrai que l'inverse est exact, utilis sur pas mal de venin) mais mes connaissances sur le sujet sont limits.


Ben oui, l'action d'une protine est en gnrale base sur une configuration spatiale particulire qui permet de lier une autre molcule ou s'accrocher  un rcepteur. La chaleur brisant les liaisons, la protine est rendue inefficace.




> Je resterais nanmoins prudent, l'actualit des protines dans l'alimentation nous a malheureusement prouv qu'il fallait parfois plus d'une dcennie avant que l'on dcouvre (avoue ?) la nature de ce type de problme


Ben  part l'ESB (dite la "maladie de Rabbi Jacob" (c) Les guignols) on a pas eu des incidents de ce genre. Et concernant l'ESB je suis personnellement assez sceptique sur la transmission du prion par la digestion. Mais bon, le truc est loin d'tre clair et c'est hors sujet ici  ::P:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pour la mme raison d'ailleurs que l'huile de colza n'a pas t utilise pour remplacer l'essence dans les voitures. la culture du colza aurait remplac la culture de plantes alimentaires.


C'est un poil plus compliqu que a. Dj pour produire du colza il faut des engrais et des tracteurs et que tout a roule au ptrole. Puis aussi, l'agriculture moderne est lourdement subventionne  la base. Donc in fine, on se retrouve avec une "essence" 3x plus chre et qui consomme quand mme du ptrole (indirectement).

C'est un problme plus global d'ailleurs que de trouver un combustible aussi pratique que le ptrole et pas trop cher. On cherche encore  ::(: 




> Damien, le ct obscur peut sembler attirant, mais ne sombre pas, revient dans la lumire .


Quand je lis a, je vois trop David06600  Bespin qui dit "Dams, je suis ton pre"  ::mouarf:: 




> Ils ne voient que par leur chiffre, a veut tout dire...


Bah oui, a s'appelle une approche scientifique, et a prsente l'avantage de marcher  ::P: 




> On voit bien ou les chiffres et les grands thoriciens qui les manipulent, nous mnent tous les jours.


Pauvres thoriciens qui nous ont donn les ordinateurs...
S'ils savaient que leur inventions serviraient  crire n'imp devant tout le monde  ::(:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> PS : oui oui la source c'est le figaro je vois venir grafikm_fr


Bah mme l'article du Figaro dit qu'il y a "Une quarantaine de causes possibles". On a successivement pens au "Rgent", au "Gaucho", aux virus, aux champignons et  d'autres trucs un poil plus farfelus. Va comprendre...  ::?:

----------


## souviron34

> Bon beh j'ai un dbut de rponse  ma question sur les risques graves des ogm (notamment pour les ogm augmentant l'utilisation des pesticides). On pourrait avoir des consquences comme la disparition des abeilles par exemple provoqu par l'apparition de nouveaux virus 'gntiquement modifi'
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/2010...s-elucidee.php
> 
> PS : oui oui la source c'est le figaro je vois venir grafikm_fr


J'ai dj rpondu pour les abeilles dans le poste numro 364 de cette mme discussion....

Et quelques posts plus loin en ce qui concerne ce qui s'est pass cette anne vers chez moi pour les abeilles " thym"...


Faut suivre...  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

> J'ai dj rpondu pour les abeilles dans le poste numro 364 de cette mme discussion....
> 
> Et quelques posts plus loin en ce qui concerne ce qui s'est pass cette anne vers chez moi pour les abeilles " thym"...
> 
> 
> Faut suivre...


SI je comprends bien tu argumentes en disant que les abeilles disparaissent  cause des pesticides mais manifestement c'est seulement une hypothse parmi 40 selon le figaro.

Il faut suivre c'est vrai et il faut aussi se mettre  jour par rapport  des nouvelles tudes  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

> SI je comprends bien tu argumentes en disant que les abeilles disparaissent  cause des pesticides mais manifestement c'est seulement une hypothse parmi 40 selon le figaro.
> 
> Il faut suivre c'est vrai et il faut aussi se mettre  jour par rapport  des nouvelles tudes


salut

est-ce pour autant qu'il faut en dduire, sans sourciller, que les OGM sont responsables ?
Je ne crois pas !
Et si tu lisais mes interventions plus haut, tu y trouverais une exprience de diminution de la population des abeilles l o il n'y a,  10 kms  la ronde, ni pesticides, ni herbicides, ni OGM ! (et les abeilles ne butinent pas  cette distance !
Ailleurs, d'autres ont remarqu qu'en combattant les frelons asiatiques (qui ne sont pas des pesticides, ni des herbicides, ni des OGM), les choses s'amlioraient trs nettement. Ils installent dans ce but des piges  frelons asiatiques.
Quant  ces derniers (les frelons asiatiques), ils sont apparus en Europe  la suite d'une maladresse lors de (comme c'est tout bte !...) l'importation de lots de poteries !  ::D: 

En rsum et pour conclure : garde-toi de tirer des conclusions rapides, du genre : "la carburation de ma voiture "foire" depuis que j'ai chang mes pneus ! J'en dduis ( courte vue et " bon march") que le changement des pneus  une incidence sur la carburation !"
Les choses sont en gnral bien plus complexes et ncessitent des tudes compltes srieuses (qui ne doivent pas se focaliser sur un ou l'autre des faits les plus rcents).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> "la carburation de ma voiture "foire" depuis que j'ai chang mes pneus ! J'en dduis ( courte vue et " bon march") que le changement des pneus  une incidence sur la carburation !"


Post hoc ergo propter hoc.  ::P: 
Mais on enseigne plus la logique  l'cole c'est dommage  ::?:

----------


## babaothe

> Post hoc ergo propter hoc. 
> Mais on enseigne plus la logique  l'cole c'est dommage


salut grafikm_fr

je n'ai pas os utiliser cette expression latine
Mais elle dit fort bien ce qu'elle veut dire  ::ccool::  ... et rsume tout  ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Y a un truc qui me chiffonne dans l'argument pour les OGM. Tous les proOGM semblent vouloir nous vendre leurs produits car c'est la seule solution pour produire plus, toujours plus, encore plus, et de dmontrer qu'une culture naturelle ne pourrait pas nourrir la totalit de la plante.

C'est bien beau comme discours, mais, expliquez-moi, un peu. Aujourd'hui, on produit de quoi nourrir environ 12 milliards d'tres humains. La population mondiale se situe entre 6 et 7 milliards. Pourtant, il y a la famine dans nombre de pays, il me semble, et nombre d'humains ne mangent pas  leur faim !

Alors, voil ma question, pourquoi les OGM changeraient quelque chose  cet tat de fait ? Peut-tre qu'on augmentera les rendements (au prix d'un risque non mesurable et indfini aujourd'hui) mais si c'est juste pour jeter d'avantage, quel intrt ?

Le slogan des pro-OGM ne serait-il pas : "Produire plus, pour Gaspiller plus" ?

----------


## el_slapper

C'est un problme diffrent, celui de l'accessibilit.

Nan, le truc des OGM, c'est de ne pas utiliser 90% des terres arables, pour viter de les puiser. Aprs, si c'est une bonne chose, je reste partag.

----------


## babaothe

> Y a un truc qui me chiffonne dans l'argument pour les OGM. Tous les proOGM semblent vouloir nous vendre leurs produits car c'est la seule solution pour produire plus, toujours plus, encore plus, et de dmontrer qu'une culture naturelle ne pourrait pas nourrir la totalit de la plante.
> 
> C'est bien beau comme discours, mais, expliquez-moi, un peu. Aujourd'hui, on produit de quoi nourrir environ 12 milliards d'tres humains. La population mondiale se situe entre 6 et 7 milliards. Pourtant, il y a la famine dans nombre de pays, il me semble, et nombre d'humains ne mangent pas  leur faim !
> 
> Alors, voil ma question, pourquoi les OGM changeraient quelque chose  cet tat de fait ? Peut-tre qu'on augmentera les rendements (au prix d'un risque non mesurable et indfini aujourd'hui) mais si c'est juste pour jeter d'avantage, quel intrt ?
> 
> Le slogan des pro-OGM ne serait-il pas : "Produire plus, pour Gaspiller plus" ?


Salut

Non, ce n'est pas tout ! du tout du tout !
pour arriver  produire suffisamment aujourd'hui : 
- on a dforest
- on utilise des quantits de produits chimiques pour avoir ces rendements
- ncessite beaucoup trop d'eau
Les OGM :
- tendent  pallier  considrablement ces inconvnients
- permettent des cultures l o les choses sont moins faciles et (du coup) :
--- diminuent les frais de transport (et le gchis de combustibles) dus aux importations pour faire face aux carences
Ce n'est certes pas pour rien que le Brsil, entre autres, a adopt la culkture des OGM (et s'en sort bien).

L'enjeu ne se limite donc pas  ce  quoi tu sembles le rduire  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est bien beau comme discours, mais, expliquez-moi, un peu. Aujourd'hui, on produit de quoi nourrir environ 12 milliards d'tres humains.


Dj il faudrait dmontrer a, et c'est pas gagn d'avance  ::?: 




> La population mondiale se situe entre 6 et 7 milliards. Pourtant, il y a la famine dans nombre de pays, il me semble, et nombre d'humains ne mangent pas  leur faim !


Ben parce qu'il y a nombre de pays o la surface agricole est rduite malgr la superficie. A ce titre par exemple, les conditions d'agriculture en Afrique sont pas toujours optimales (euphmisme inside) alors que la population a explos.

Et quand on a pas l'argent pour importer la bouffe, ben c'est un peu la mouise...  ::?:

----------


## hegros

> Post hoc ergo propter hoc. 
> Mais on enseigne plus la logique  l'cole c'est dommage


Surtout que les pneus (sous-pression, surpression, usure etc..) ont une influence sur la consommation et donc sur la carburation.  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

> Surtout que les pneus (sous-pression, surpression, usure etc..) ont une influence *sur la consommation et donc sur la carburation*.


waow !
et peux-tu nous dire quel lien (bizarre) tu fais entre la carburation (intrinsque au mcanisme d'accompagnement du moteur thermique) et l'influence des pneus sur la consommation ?
La carburation n'est que la carburation et on l'analyse pour ce qu'elle est, elle, indpendamment du reste (mlange air-gaz carburant constant et adquat)
Ce que tu viens de dire est un peu comme si tu avais, sans sourciller, affirm que la qualit de ton tableau lectrique ptissait du bon tat du reste de l'installation ! Ben non, pardi ! s'il est bien conu il remplit son rle (y compris en disjonctant au besoin) et sa qualit est intrinsque et ne dpend pas de la qualit du reste  ::roll:: 
Un peu de lecture me parait ici salutaire :
http://www.mecamotors.com/a_mecaniqu...arbur01.html#1

----------


## hegros

> waow !
> et peux-tu nous dire quel lien (bizarre) tu fais entre la carburation (intrinsque au moteur thermique) et l'influence des pneus sur la consommation ?


Le carburateur  une entre sur le rservoir d'essence. Et on sait que des mauvais pneus ont une influence sur la consommation c'est  dire que cela tire plus sur l'essence, essence qui se trouve...dans le rservoir d'essence branch au carburateur.

Le carburateur n'est donc pas totalement indpendant de la consommation d'essence puisqu'il est raccord au rservoir d'essence.

N'tant pas un expert de la mcanique, et  mon humble avis toi non plus, je ne m'attarderais pas la dessus.

----------


## babaothe

> Le carburateur  une entre sur le rservoir d'essence. Et on sait que des mauvais pneus ont une influence sur la consommation c'est  dire que cela tire plus sur l'essence, essence qui se trouve...dans le rservoir d'essence branch au carburateur.
> 
> Le carburateur n'est donc pas totalement indpendant de la consommation d'essence puisqu'il est raccord au rservoir d'essence.
> 
> N'tant pas un expert de la mcanique, et  mon humble avis toi non plus, je ne m'attarderais pas la dessus.


Parle pour toi en ce qui concerne les connaissances en mcanique  ::D: 
Quant au rle du carburateur, une autre fois, il n'est pas celui de la consommation, mais celui du rapport constant ( injecter dans les cylindres) entre gaz carburant et air ! Cette carburation est calcule et rgle en fonction du carburateur et du moteur thermique et ne varie pas en fonction de la consommation.
Faut savoir de quoi tu parles, de temps  autre, quand mme !!!

EDIT ; et dire que, voyant bien que tes notions  ce propos sont ... approximatives ... je me suis fendu d'un lien o les choses sont suffisamment bien exposes pour tre  la porte de comprhension de tous (mme des nophytes ) ! Tu aurais pu au moins lire !  ::cry::

----------


## hegros

> EDIT ; et dire que, voyant bien que tes notions  ce propos sont ... approximatives ...


Ce qui est approximatif c'est de faire la relation entre les pneus et la carburation d'une voiture d'une part et entre les ogm et la disparition des abeilles d'autre part.

----------


## babaothe

> Ce qui est approximatif c'est de faire la relation entre les pneus et la carburation d'une voiture d'une part et entre les ogm et la disparition des abeilles d'autre part.


j'espre que tu es vraiment le seul  ne pas y avoir lu la dnonciation de ce type de sophisme !
Le contraire m'inquiterait vraiment
Autre chose ?

----------


## hegros

> j'espre que tu es vraiment le seul  ne pas y avoir lu la dnonciation de ce type de sophisme !
> Le contraire m'inquiterait vraiment
> Autre chose ?


Si j'avais vu que ton post tait bourr sophisme.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Surtout que les pneus (sous-pression, surpression, usure etc..) ont une influence sur la consommation et donc sur la carburation.


Non mais l'exemple n'est peut tre pas des plus heureux.
Mais bon, le point c'est qu'il faut viter la faille logique du type B est arriv aprs A donc A est la cause de B. "Aprs X" ne veut pas, gnralement parlant, dire " cause de X".

----------


## hegros

> Non mais l'exemple n'est peut tre pas des plus heureux.


C'est un sophisme pour rester dans le mme registre que babaothe  ::mouarf:: 


On a quand mme de la "chance" d'avoir quelqu'un comme babaothe qui est expert en mcanique, en ogm, en sophisme, en dsert et probablement en informatique et pleins d'autres joyeusets.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est un sophisme pour rester dans le mme registre que babaothe


Non dans ce cas-l a s'appelle un euphmisme  ::P: 

Comme on te l'a dit plus haut, les mots ont un sens...


Et de ce ct-l, babaothe est trs nettement plus rigoureux dans son expression et sa pense que toi sur le sujet des ogms...

D'o sa digression et son raisonnement par l'absurde...

 :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Salut
> 
> Non, ce n'est pas tout ! du tout du tout !
> pour arriver  produire suffisamment aujourd'hui : 
> - on a dforest
> - on utilise des quantits de produits chimiques pour avoir ces rendements
> - ncessite beaucoup trop d'eau


Et ? a change quoi avec les OGM ? 




> Les OGM :
> - tendent  pallier  considrablement ces inconvnients
> - permettent des cultures l o les choses sont moins faciles et (du coup) :
> --- diminuent les frais de transport (et le gchis de combustibles) dus aux importations pour faire face aux carences


Ben ce ne sont que des suppositions tout a, car on a aucune preuve de ces annonces. Et on a aucune tude srieuse sur les risques  longs termes concernant, l'environnement, la sant publique, ... 




> Ce n'est certes pas pour rien que le Brsil, entre autres, a adopt la culkture des OGM (et s'en sort bien).


Les seuls qui s'en sortent bien c'est MOSANTO dans l'histoire, non ? http://www.infogm.org/spip.php?article2336

----------


## hegros

> Et de ce ct-l, babaothe est trs nettement plus rigoureux dans son expression et sa pense que toi sur le sujet des ogms...


A mais moi je ne connais rien du tout sur les ogm et en mcanique aussi donc tre plus rigoureux que moi sur le sujet n'est pas un exploit en soi   ::mouarf::

----------


## el_socio

Bonjour,

une donnee a prendre en compte dans ce debat:
nous produisons assez de nourriture pour nourrir tout le monde, le probleme c'est l'acces a cette nourriture.

"La plante produit assez pour nourrir tous les habitants du monde" (http://www.fao.org/organicag/oa-faq/oa-faq7/fr/)

"le monde en produit plus qu'il n'en faut pour nourrir ses six milliards d'habitants" (http://www.paristechreview.com/2010/...nnes-ont-faim/)

"Nous pouvons faire une diffrence. Il y a plus qu'assez de nourriture dans le monde. Par exemple en Italie, une fois que les besoins alimentaires de la population sont satisfaits, il y resterait suffisamment de nourriture pour toutes les personnes sous-alimentes en Ethiopie ; les  restes  des franais pourraient alimenter ceux qui souffrent de la faim en Rpublique Dmocratique du Congo, et ceux des Etats-Unis pourraient nourrir tous les affams dAfrique." (http://www.notre-planete.info/actual...haque_jour.php)


Par consequent, l'argument des OGM pour resoudre le probleme de la faim dans le monde est errone.

----------


## j.peg

> Bonjour,
> 
> une donnee a prendre en compte dans ce debat:
> nous produisons assez de nourriture pour nourrir tout le monde, le probleme c'est l'acces a cette nourriture.
> 
> "La plante produit assez pour nourrir tous les habitants du monde" (http://www.fao.org/organicag/oa-faq/oa-faq7/fr/)
> 
> "le monde en produit plus qu'il n'en faut pour nourrir ses six milliards d'habitants" (http://www.paristechreview.com/2010/...nnes-ont-faim/)
> 
> ...



ben non, c'est la base du dbat: 
1) ce qui permet de nourrir le monde entier c'est l'utilisation des produits phyto-sanitaires (les x-ides dont je parlais).
2) si on veut passer au bio , la baisse des rendements induite ne permet plus de nourrir la population 
3) pour amliorer le rendement, la solution envisage par certains ce sont les OGMs

Donc, le dbat tourne autour de a: on ne pas tre contre les IDES, contre les OGMs, pour le bio et vouloir que tout le monde se nourisse  un prix raisonnable ... a fait mal aux fesses.. mais c'est la ralit

----------


## dams78

> ben non, c'est la base du dbat: 
> 1) ce qui permet de nourrir le monde entier c'est l'utilisation des produits phyto-sanitaires (les x-ides dont je parlais).
> 2) si on veut passer au bio , la baisse des rendements induite ne permet plus de nourrir la population 
> 3) pour amliorer le rendement, la solution envisage par certains ce sont les OGMs
> 
> Donc, le dbat tourne autour de a: on ne pas tre contre les IDES, contre les OGMs, pour le bio et vouloir que tout le monde se nourisse  un prix raisonnable ... a fait mal aux fesses.. mais c'est la ralit


Je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire c'est qu'est ce qu'il va changer avec les OGM? Est ce qu'avec les OGM on va russir  permettre l'accs  la nourriture au tier monde? 
Personnellement je vois les OGM comme une pompe  fric et a m'tonnerai que la situation du tier monde volue grce  eux, je suis sr qu'il existe dj de nombreuse solutions pour amliorer leur situation mais comme tout le monde s'en fout (je parle des dirigeants, surtout) ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire c'est qu'est ce qu'il va changer avec les OGM?


Ben si tu dpenses moins en engrais et en pesticides (qui cotent cher et qui reprsente une norme part du cot de la nourriture, a aide non?  ::P: 




> Est ce qu'avec les OGM on va russir  permettre l'accs  la nourriture au tier monde?


Quel Tiers Monde? Le Tiers-Monde n'est pas une entit monolithe. Tu as des pays ou tu peux lever 4 rcoltes par an (Bangladesh) mais c'est le bazar l-bas, pourquoi  ton avis?

Et  cot, tu as des pays o techniquement, tu peux pas produire assez de bouffe avec des techniques traditionnelles (Sahel, Ethiopie etc...). Du coup si tu veux pouvoir produire assez, il faut une techno moderne, dont des OGM moins gourmands en engrais/insecticides/eau etc... Bon aprs il reste le problme de la dmographie galopante  rgler...  ::(: 




> je suis sr qu'il existe dj de nombreuse solutions pour amliorer leur situation mais comme tout le monde s'en fout (je parle des dirigeants, surtout) ...


Quelles solutions? Vas-y, propose.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ben si tu dpenses moins en engrais et en pesticides (qui cotent cher et qui reprsente une norme part du cot de la nourriture, a aide non?


a aide  quoi ? A payer les semances OGM ? 
En gros, tu dplaces le problme, mais le problme reste !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> a aide  quoi ? A payer les semances OGM ? 
> En gros, tu dplaces le problme, mais le problme reste !


Tu les payes dj les semences dans n'importe quelle exploitation un tant soit peu srieuse. Sinon tes plantent dgnrent au bout d'un moment.

Donc non tu dplaces pas le problme.

----------


## dams78

> Ben si tu dpenses moins en engrais et en pesticides (qui cotent cher et qui reprsente une norme part du cot de la nourriture, a aide non? 
> 
> 
> Quel Tiers Monde? Le Tiers-Monde n'est pas une entit monolithe. Tu as des pays ou tu peux lever 4 rcoltes par an (Bangladesh) mais c'est le bazar l-bas, pourquoi  ton avis?
> 
> Et  cot, tu as des pays o techniquement, tu peux pas produire assez de bouffe avec des techniques traditionnelles (Sahel, Ethiopie etc...). Du coup si tu veux pouvoir produire assez, il faut une techno moderne, dont des OGM moins gourmands en engrais/insecticides/eau etc... Bon aprs il reste le problme de la dmographie galopante  rgler... 
> 
> 
> Quelles solutions? Vas-y, propose.


Tu dpenses moins d'un ct mais tu vas dpenser (peut tre) plus en recherche, infrastructures, donc faut voir, moi je me mfie des solutions miracles (si on avait rflchit lors de l'utilisation de certains pesticides a aurait t pas plus mal...).

T'as raison j'ai t un peu vite en disant le tiers monde, comme tu dis tu as les pays "riches" mais qui ne peuvent pas faire d'agriculture qui font donc autre chose et importe le reste (tout comme nous mais  l'inverse). Et tu as les pays "pauvres" ceux dont je parlais pour qui  mon avis les OGM ne va rien changer ( l'heure actuelle).
Du coup comme solutions, j'en avais dj parl, l comme a (sans avoir toutes les connaissances ncessaires, ni les donnes) je pense aux pays de l'Afrique  qui ont pourrait aider  construire des genre de centrales solaire afin de leur apporter l'lectricit et pourquoi pas l'eau potable. Enfin tu vois ce genre de choses qu'actuellement on sait faire et qui sont "cologiquement durables".

----------


## dams78

> Tu les payes dj les semences dans n'importe quelle exploitation un tant soit peu srieuse. Sinon tes plantent dgnrent au bout d'un moment.
> 
> Donc non tu dplaces pas le problme.


Disons qu'il faudrait faire gaffe aux abus, mme si c'est pas propre aux OGM.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Le problme des OGM, c'est que tu donnes tous les droits sur toutes les terres agricoles a des socit prives qui n'ont en tte que "faire du chiffre  tout prix".

Les Brsiliens se mordent encore les doigts d'avoir laiss Mosanto entr dans le pays !

Et quand je lis que de nouvelles semences de mais vont tre vendues en Inde dont la principale caractristiques est d'tre RoundUp resistant, tu me dis o il est l'avantage ?

Qui te dis que dans quelques annes, on s'apercevra qu'il n'est plus possible de cultiver autre chose que des OGM de Mosanto l o on en a cultiv une seule fois, car les plants OGM on plac dans la terre un truc qui la rend strile  d'autres cultures que celles fournies par Mosanto ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le problme des OGM, c'est que tu donnes tous les droits sur toutes les terres agricoles a des socit prives qui n'ont en tte que "faire du chiffre  tout prix".


News at 11: C'est dj le cas avec les semences traditionnelles. Elles sont produites par des socits prives  ::P: 




> Et quand je lis que de nouvelles semences de mais vont tre vendues en Inde dont la principale caractristiques est d'tre RoundUp resistant, tu me dis o il est l'avantage ?


De pouvoir balancer du dsherbant comme un porc et planter juste derrire sans devoir attendre 15 jours ou 3 semaines. Oui c'est limite, mais qui tait le premier, l'uf ou la poule?




> car les plants OGM on plac dans la terre un truc qui la rend strile  d'autres cultures que celles fournies par Mosanto ?


Ce serait lgrement contraire aux lois de la biologie.
Mais sinon, le tournesol par exemple, empoisonne dj le sol sur lequel il pousse. Pourtant on replante quand mme derrire  ::P:

----------


## dams78

> De pouvoir balancer du dsherbant comme un porc et planter juste derrire sans devoir attendre 15 jours ou 3 semaines. Oui c'est limite, mais qui tait le premier, l'uf ou la poule?


Ironie?
Parce quand on me dit "les ogm c'est trop bien, on va pouvoir se passer des pesticides" (chose que je pensais avant d'esprer qu'il y ait d'autre alternatives meilleures), si c'est au final pour pouvoir en plus de tuer les plantes naturelles, pourrir encore plus le sol, je dis ouaaaouhhh en effet a c'est du progrs.

----------


## el_socio

> ben non, c'est la base du dbat:


Pardon, je ne comprends pas bien ce que vous dites  ::oops:: 
S'il est demontre que nous produisons assez de nourriture pour nourrir tout le monde, c'est bien que le probleme n'est pas le production mais l'acces a cette nourriture, non? Donc, avant de chercher a produire plus, il faudrait d'abord trouver comment ameliorer l'acces, non?




> ce qui permet de nourrir le monde entier c'est l'utilisation des produits phyto-sanitaires (les x-ides dont je parlais).


je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je vais faire une recherche.



> 2) si on veut passer au bio , la baisse des rendements induite ne permet plus de nourrir la population


ca parait logique, mais en fait je ne pense pas que ce soit juste. Comme il etait ecrit dans un des lien que j'ai donne avant, si on recupere, en Italie, en France ou en Espagne (les chiffres sont a peu pres le memes dans ces 3 pays), toute la nourriture qui est jetee, on pourrait nourrir plusieurs pays africains. C'est donc que nous avons des capacites de productions enormes, et jusqu'ici, nous n'avons pas eu besoin d'OGM. Le probleme, c'est qu'il faudrait que les pays qui ne produisent pas assez (les pays d'afrique typiquement) puissent se developper, mais encore une fois, ca n'a rien a voir avec les OGM.




> 3) pour amliorer le rendement, la solution envisage par certains ce sont les OGMs


encore une fois, le probleme n'est pas le rendement, mais l'acces. Et en particulier, il faut que les pays qui ont des problemes de production de nourriture puissent se developper.


Sinon, il est toujours bien de rappeler que les OGMs:
1. c'est une technologie qui ne concerne pas que la nourriture
2. comme toutes les technologies, ce n'est pas mauvais en soi, mais c'est la facon qu'on l'utilise qui peut etre mauvaise.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ironie?
> [...] si c'est au final pour pouvoir en plus de tuer les plantes naturelles, pourrir encore plus le sol, je dis ouaaaouhhh en effet a c'est du progrs.


C'est Monsanto & co. qui met un couteau sous la gorge des agriculteurs pour le faire? Ou c'est plutt les agriculteurs qui veulent produire plus et qui sont demandeurs de ce genre de solutions? A ton avis?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et en particulier, il faut que les pays qui ont des problemes de production de nourriture puissent se developper.


Et comment tu fais? Ok si tu as des rserves de matires premires  exporter a passe, mais quand ton territoire est un dsert, tu fais comment en pratique?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et comment tu fais? Ok si tu as des rserves de matires premires  exporter a passe, mais quand ton territoire est un dsert, tu fais comment en pratique?


C'est bien de poser des questions, mais tu n'apportes aucune rponse, et les OGM ne semblent pas en tre une ! Quid des pays qui n'auront pas les moyens de payer les semences ? 

En bref, les OGM ne sont pas une alternative, ils sont juste un prtexte pour que des socits prives amricaines contrle les cultures mondiales (un nouveau lobby, quoi).

----------


## dams78

> C'est Monsanto & co. qui met un couteau sous la gorge des agriculteurs pour le faire? Ou c'est plutt les agriculteurs qui veulent produire plus et qui sont demandeurs de ce genre de solutions? A ton avis?


Heu j'ai pas dit le contraire, c'est pour a que moi en tant que consommateur je me dis que je peux essayer de faire changer les choses en n'achetant pas ces produits mais plutt ceux en lesquels je croix.
Maintenant entre un laboratoire qui a cr un produit et donc qui a les moyens de savoir (et qui le sait certainement d'ailleurs) les consquences qu'auront son produit et l'agriculteur qui essaye de faire bouffer sa famille....

----------


## el_socio

> Et comment tu fais? Ok si tu as des rserves de matires premires  exporter a passe, mais quand ton territoire est un dsert, tu fais comment en pratique?


C'est une question tres compliquee... et chaque pays est different, donc meme si on trouve une solution qui fonctionne, elle ne sera pas applicable a tous les pays.
Il y a cependant deux choses applicables a tous les pays pauvres (et urgentes):
. ces pays doivent sortir des griffes du FMI et de la Banque Mondiale, comme l'ont fait, avec une grand succes, certains pays d'amerique du sud. 
. ils doivent se proteger, car ils ne font pas le poids dans la guerre economique mondiale. Ce qui signifie, pour utiliser des mots qui font peur: du protectionnisme.
Ensuite il faut voir au cas par cas. Dans certains pays, il faudra commencer par laisser se developper la democratie (et ne pas l'imposer par la force, ce qui n'a aucun sens), car sans democratie, les ressources ne peuvent etre reparties convenablement et le developpement des infrastructures n'est qu'utopie.
Mais en gros, il faut les laisser tranquille et les aider a developper leurs infrastructures, mais pas leur donner de l'argent qui part dans les compte en banque suisses des dirigeants et des "investisseurs" etrangers, tel c'est le cas aujourd'hui.
Donc oui, c'est complique, et c'est un long processus. La faim dans le monde n'est pas un probleme qui se reglera du jour au lendemain, mais une chose est sure: dans l'etat actuel des choses (peut-etre qu'un jour le contexte sera different et alors je devrai repenser mon jugement), les OGMs n'y changeront rien.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est une question tres compliquee... et chaque pays est different, donc meme si on trouve une solution qui fonctionne, elle ne sera pas applicable a tous les pays.
> Il y a cependant deux choses applicables a tous les pays pauvres (et urgentes):
> . ces pays doivent sortir des griffes du FMI et de la Banque Mondiale, comme l'ont fait, avec une grand succes, certains pays d'amerique du sud. 
> . ils doivent se proteger, car ils ne font pas le poids dans la guerre economique mondiale. Ce qui signifie, pour utiliser des mots qui font peur: du protectionnisme.
> Ensuite il faut voir au cas par cas. Dans certains pays, il faudra commencer par laisser se developper la democratie (et ne pas l'imposer par la force, ce qui n'a aucun sens), car sans democratie, les ressources ne peuvent etre reparties convenablement et le developpement des infrastructures n'est qu'utopie.
> Mais en gros, il faut les laisser tranquille et les aider a developper leurs infrastructures, mais pas leur donner de l'argent qui part dans les compte en banque suisses des dirigeants et des "investisseurs" etrangers, tel c'est le cas aujourd'hui.
> Donc oui, c'est complique, et c'est un long processus. La faim dans le monde n'est pas un probleme qui se reglera du jour au lendemain, mais une chose est sure: dans l'etat actuel des choses (peut-etre qu'un jour le contexte sera different et alors je devrai repenser mon jugement), les OGMs n'y changeront rien.


trs joli, comme dmonstration...

SAUF QUE ..  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Les frontires de la plupart de ces pays dans lesquels tu dis "_il faudra commencer par laisser se developper la democratie_" sont des frontires artificielles cres par nos bons pays occidentaux, frontires n'ayant rien  voir avec les tribus ou sparations tels qu'elles existaient pendant des sicles (_y compris au prix de guerres_), mais tout  voir avec les soutiens politiques et les matires premires que nos grands pays occidentaux ont rencontr lors des conqutes du XIX me et XX ime sicle.. 

Comme ce qui s'est pass au Rwanda (_la tribu au pouvoir tait celle "mise en place" par les blancs_), c'est ce qui s'est pass strictement partout dans toute l'Afrique, et pas seulement (_pareil en Thailande, Malaisie, Philipinnes, et autres Laos ..._) .

Je suis donc extrmement dubitatif sur une dmocratisation "en douceur" au sein des frontires actuelles, et qui plus est "en gnration spontane", sans interventions extrieures et guerres civiles..

Mais de toutes faons c'est un processus  l'chelle du sicle au minimum.

En attendant, le problme de la faim et des pesticides reste....
 ::?: 




On n'a pas tous les jours un Nelson Mandela...

----------


## el_socio

> Je suis donc extrmement dubitatif sur une dmocratisation "en douceur"


Je n'ai jamais uiliser le mot "douceur"  ::aie:: 
A part quelques rares exeptions, la democratie est arrivee par le sang et les larmes.




> On n'a pas tous les jours un Nelson Mandela...


Et oui, malheureusement.
Ou plutot, a mon avis, quand il y en a qui "sortent", il sont vite mis hors d'etat de nuire (par la force, dans les dictaures, ou par la "communication" de la mediacratie dans nos democraties riches).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est une question tres compliquee... et chaque pays est different, donc meme si on trouve une solution qui fonctionne, elle ne sera pas applicable a tous les pays.


"Non mais t'as fait Sciences Po, toi!" (c) Taxi




> . ces pays doivent sortir des griffes du FMI et de la Banque Mondiale, comme l'ont fait, avec une grand succes, certains pays d'amerique du sud.


Tu parles du Venezuela? 




> . ils doivent se proteger, car ils ne font pas le poids dans la guerre economique mondiale. Ce qui signifie, pour utiliser des mots qui font peur: du protectionnisme.


Pourquoi pas. Mais comment tu fais lorsque, protectionnisme ou pas, ton territoire n'est tout simplement pas capable de supporter une telle population? Et pour de nombreux pays africains par exemple, c'est malheureusement le cas. Le boom de leur population au XXe sicle les a laiss avec une balance alimentaire import/export ngative.




> Mais en gros, il faut les laisser tranquille et les aider a developper leurs infrastructures


Entre "les laisser tranquille" et "les aider a dvelopper leurs infrastructures" y a une contradiction. S'ils veulent faire du protectionnisme, grand bien leur fasse, mais le protectionnisme a marche dans les deux sens, pas juste dans le sens de ton choix.




> La faim dans le monde n'est pas un probleme qui se reglera du jour au lendemain, mais une chose est sure: dans l'etat actuel des choses [...] les OGMs n'y changeront rien.


Bah comment te dire. Quand t'as une varit qui consomme moins d'eau et peut crotre dans un climat plus aride, ou qui n'as pas besoin d'autant de pesticides, ton rendement augmente, toutes choses tant gales par ailleurs.

Aprs ce qui est sr, c'est que dans un systme politique en carton, tu peux avoir des famines dans des pays ou tu peux sur le papier avoir des rendements surclassant tous les autres pays.

----------


## dams78

> Bah comment te dire. Quand t'as une varit qui consomme moins d'eau et peut crotre dans un climat plus aride, ou qui n'as pas besoin d'autant de pesticides, ton rendement augmente, toutes choses tant gales par ailleurs.


En plus l'avantage c'est qu'on pourra tester les effets sur ces populations, un vrai test grandeur nature  ::aie:: 

Quand je vois Carrefour qui va maintenant afficher si ses produit contiennent des OGM, je me dis que je suis pas le seul consommateur  ne pas en vouloir, alors qui c'est qui va en manger?

----------


## souviron34

> Quand je vois Carrefour qui va maintenant afficher si ses produit contiennent des OGM, je me dis que je suis pas le seul consommateur  ne pas en vouloir, alors qui c'est qui va en manger?


et tu te dis "faux"...

C'est une obligation lgale  ::aie::

----------


## babaothe

> Quand je vois Carrefour qui va maintenant afficher si ses produit contiennent des OGM, je me dis que je suis pas le seul consommateur  ne pas en vouloir, alors qui c'est qui va en manger?


Salut

Ben... Tous les autres (dont moi), pardi !  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En plus l'avantage c'est qu'on pourra tester les effets sur ces populations, un vrai test grandeur nature 
> 
> Quand je vois Carrefour qui va maintenant afficher si ses produit contiennent des OGM, je me dis que je suis pas le seul consommateur  ne pas en vouloir, alors qui c'est qui va en manger?


Ben, c'est clair que si je peux viter, je le ferais, mais bon, nos politiques  la botte des lobby vont bien faire passer une loi tolrante pour que tout le monde bouffe cette salo**rie sans le savoir !  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> et tu te dis "faux"...
> 
> C'est une obligation lgale


Je comprend pas ta premire phrase?
Ok si c'est une obligation, mais alors pourquoi il n'y que Carrefour? Les autres n'en parle pas ou alors est ce que Carrefour fait plus?




> Salut
> 
> Ben... Tous les autres (dont moi), pardi !


J'en attendais pas moins de toi  :;): 

Le truc c'est que quand je vois ce dbat, et quand je vois ce qu'il se passe IRL  :;):  ... Je me trompe peut tre mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de plus en plus de personnes qui recherchent du bio ou du moins du naturel, regardes mme MacDo propose du bio dans leur happy meal (et a a veut dire beaucoup je trouve).
Donc avant on catgorisait le bio de produits de niche, mais est ce toujours le cas? Et comment placer les OGM du coup, sachant qu'il existe toujours l'agriculture "traditionnelle" ( coup de pesticides et cie).

----------


## babaothe

> Le truc c'est que quand je vois ce dbat, et quand je vois ce qu'il se passe IRL  ... Je me trompe peut tre mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de plus en plus de personnes qui recherchent du bio ou du moins du naturel, regardes mme MacDo propose du bio dans leur happy meal (et a a veut dire beaucoup je trouve).
> Donc avant on catgorisait le bio de produits de niche, mais est ce toujours le cas? Et comment placer les OGM du coup, sachant qu'il existe toujours l'agriculture "traditionnelle" ( coup de pesticides et cie).


sans doute, mais, vois-tu, la mode et moi n'avons jamais t vraiment copains  ::lol:: ...
 je ne me suis jamais, bien au contraire, senti l'me d'un "mouton", que cet animal soit issu d'un levage biologique ou autre, y compris et surtout "cln" (suivre la mode, c'est galement suivre aveuglment, devenir soi-mme une espce de clone... et je suis tout sauf cela !)

Et les modes, sais-tu, ont (par essence) plutt tendance  changer au gr de tellement de choses !  ::roll::  ...

----------


## dams78

> sans doute, mais, vois-tu, la mode et moi n'avons jamais t vraiment copains 
> 
> Et les modes, sais-tu, ont (par essence) plutt tendance  changer au gr de tellement de choses !  ...


Enfin l c'est plutt un retour au naturel, c'est plutt les pesticides alors qui ont t une mode? Ou alors c'est les OGM et j'espre que tu as raison (que a changera  :;):  )

-- edit
Aprs j'ai tout  fait conscience que le bio a permet de se faire du pognon.

----------


## babaothe

> Aprs j'ai tout  fait conscience que le bio a permet de se faire du pognon.


Comme tant d'autres choses, pardi !
Parmi lesquelles les modes en conseils, propagandes, etc... en matire de dittique, d'habillement, et j'en passe ... On constate des alles et venues dans tous les sens, des contradictions, etc...  ::lol::

----------


## souviron34

> regardes mme MacDo propose du bio dans leur happy meal (et a a veut dire beaucoup je trouve).


Ah oui  ::aie::  il est bien connu que McDo veut le Bien des Peuples  ::aie:: 

Redescend sur Terre un peu...

Si McDo propose cela, c'est qu'il y a un MARCHE, des sous  faire...

Dans NOS pays...


Parce que, comme par exempe en Amrique du Nord (pays de naissance quand mme), un Mc Do a a t fait pour donner un repas "correct" aux plus pauvres (_un burger contient du pain, de la viande, une feuille de salade, et le prix en Amrique du Nord est aux environ de 0,99 $  1,5 $  pour le simple_)

----------


## dams78

> Ah oui  il est bien connu que McDo veut le Bien des Peuples 
> 
> Redescend sur Terre un peu...
> 
> Si McDo propose cela, c'est qu'il y a un MARCHE, des sous  faire...
> 
> Dans NOS pays...


Heu j'ai dis le contraire?
En fait si tu veux, l'happy meal c'est le menu enfant, je sais pas si tu as vu le film Super size me mais dedans il y a notamment une partie sur les cantines scolaire, en gros les industriels veulent cibler les enfants parce qu'ils savent que c'est aussi une futur catgorie de consommateurs (une manire des les fidliser). Donc l o je voulais en venir c'est qu'en proposant du bio dans l'happy meal mme si c'est pas forcment voulu par MacDo tu vas faire dcouvrir le bio aux enfants (et aux parents d'ailleurs...). Donc a reste du business on est d'accord, mais justement a veut dire qu'il y a de la demande et surtout une volution des moeurs : on fait de plus en plus attention  notre alimentation.

Si on avait tous t nourris au bio depuis notre naissance on trouverai a normal, et je suis sr que cette discussion tournerai diffremment.

----------


## babaothe

> Si on avait tous t nourris au bio depuis notre naissance on trouverai a normal, et je suis sr que cette discussion tournerai diffremment.


heu !....
cela dpend ...!
Car, tout bien pes, tout bien considr (habitudes, prix, capacit  faire face aux prix, capacit  produire suffisamment pour tous, etc...) il y a toutes les chances que je n'aurais pu atteindre mon ge actuel et que ... donc .... je ne pourrais mme pas participer aujourd'hui  la mme discussion !  ::lol::   ::fessee:: 
Il y a des fois o il convient (quand mme !) de remettre un peu les pieds sur terre, ami !

----------


## Barsy

> Parce que, comme par exempe en Amrique du Nord (pays de naissance quand mme), un Mc Do a a t fait pour donner un repas "correct" aux plus pauvres (un burger contient du pain, de la viande, une feuille de salade, et le prix en Amrique du Nord est aux environ de 0,99 $  1,5 $ pour le simple)


Mouarf !! Celle l elle est bonne !!

Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu, mais bien sur !!

Plus srieusement, le Mc Do, que ce soit en Amrique ou en France n'a qu'un seul but : faire du chiffre. Si pour cela, il peuvent te donner l'impression d'offrir une nourriture saine avec des salades et des produits bios, il ne vont pas s'en priver.
Le bio devient un march comme un autre dans lequel les industriels commencent  mettre leur grain de sel, se rendant compte que a peut-tre juteux.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Plus srieusement, le Mc Do, que ce soit en Amrique ou en France n'a qu'un seul but : faire du chiffre. Si pour cela, il peuvent te donner l'impression d'offrir une nourriture saine avec des salades et des produits bios, il ne vont pas s'en priver.


C'est valable pour pas mal de restos en mme temps...  ::(:

----------


## dams78

Ce qui prouve (qu'en France) il y a bien une demande loin d'tre ngligeable.

----------


## babaothe

> Ce qui prouve (qu'en France) il y a bien une demande loin d'tre ngligeable.


Qui dit le contraire ? (mode et pub sont l  ::lol:: )
Mais maintenant : que la "demande" soit unanime et l'offre ne pourra pas suivre, en l'tat des choses (dmographie en premier)  ::D: 
Et ds lors (demande suprieure  l'offre) ===>> grimpe vertigineuse attendue des prix (comme pour tout, dans ce cas - immobilier, par exemple)
Voil le vrai point !

----------


## dams78

> Qui dit le contraire ? (mode et pub sont l )
> Mais maintenant : que la "demande" soit unanime et l'offre ne pourra pas suivre, en l'tat des choses (dmographie en premier) 
> Et ds lors (demande suprieure  l'offre) ===>> grimpe vertigineuse attendue des prix (comme pour tout, dans ce cas - immobilier, par exemple)
> Voil le vrai point !


Ou bien la demande va augmenter et ainsi faire diminuer les prix, alors tu vas me dire qu'on ne peut pas produire suffisamment, mais en attendant pour l'instant on arrive  augmenter la production et je pense que a continuera jusqu' obtenir un quilibre. Puisque mme si c'est pas encore parfait l'avantage de produire bio c'est qu'on peut se greffer sur notre agriculture actuelle et permettre aux consommateurs de trouver le produit qu'ils veulent.

Mais bon tout a c'est une faon de voir les choses, puisque pour toi le bio ce n'est que du marketing qui pousse les gens  en consommer. Pour moi c'est une relle volont de la part de certains consommateurs de faire certains sacrifices (surtout financier) pour consommer plus durablement et ainsi inciter les investisseurs  augmenter la part de certains marchs.

C'est l'histoire du verre plein ou  moiti vide, mais le rsultat est de toute faon le mme.

----------


## babaothe

> * Ou bien la demande va augmenter et ainsi faire diminuer les prix.
> ....
> ** Je pense que a continuera jusqu' obtenir un quilibre.


Ah !

Alors :
* ===>> c'est ignorer les lois des marchs ! (elles sont le contraire, syurtout lorsque l'offre ne peut suivre !)

** ===>> "*quilibre"* ? ..... Tiens ! ... Change donc ce mot pour le mot "*limite*" et tu te rapprocheras enfin de certaines ralits  ::lol::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ah !
> 
> Alors :
> * ===>> c'est ignorer les lois des marchs ! (elles sont le contraire, syurtout lorsque l'offre ne peut suivre !)
> 
> ** ===>> "*quilibre"* ? ..... Tiens ! ... Change donc ce mot pour le mot "*limite*" et tu te rapprocheras enfin de certaines ralits


+ de demandes >>> + d'offres>>> Prix moins chers ! CQFD !

Les freins principaux* au BIO, c'est l'investissement au dpart et la peur de pas vendre. Mais si la demande augmente et augmente encore, alors de plus en plus d'agriculteurs vont se mettre au bio. 

*) En mettant de cot la pression des Lobbys des pesticides et des OGM sur les agriculteurs pour qu'ils continent de polluer la plante.

----------


## babaothe

> + de demandes >>> + d'offres>>> Prix moins chers ! CQFD !
> 
> Les freins principaux* au BIO, c'est l'investissement au dpart et la peur de pas vendre. Mais si la demande augmente et augmente encore, alors de plus en plus d'agriculteurs vont se mettre au bio. 
> 
> *) En mettant de cot la pression des Lobbys des pesticides et des OGM sur les agriculteurs pour qu'ils continent de polluer la plante.


Salut
Ca, c'est toi qui l'affirmes !
Et ton "CQFD" n'est que le tien !
Exemple (parmi des milliers et quel que soit le domaine) : la demande de logements ne cesse de crotre. L'offre ne suit pas et les prix augmentent donc forcment.
L'offre ne suit pas, notamment (mais pas uniquement) lorsqu'elle ne le peut pas (pour mille et une raisons, parmi lesquelles la disponibilit de terrains - et je fais exprs de choisir comme exemple cette difficult l !)
Et aucun domaine n'chappe  cette rgle.
En bref : dis-moi o tu vas trouver tes terrains pour faire face  ton agriculture biologique (et garde  l'esprit que chaque fois que tu "transformeras" un hectare non bio en hectare bio, il produira ncessairement moins pour la mme surface... et qu'il te faudra donc puiser, pour la mme production, dans plus d'hectares non bio)
Bref ...... Je suppose que tu as une baguette magique ou que tu suis Merlin (l'enchanteur), ou encore que tu es fch avec l'arithmtique).  ::roll:: 

EDEIT : mme en bourse ! (plus une action est gourmande/achete, plus elle vaut cher)

----------


## babaothe

maintenant (et pour qu' la fois les choses soient plus claires et que tu puisses commencer des calculs plus terre  terre) :

La SAU franaise reprsente environ 29 millions d'hectares pou environ 62,8 millions d'habitants en France mtropolitaine.
On a donc, par habitant : environ 0,46 hectares (on va dire 1/2 hectare) de SAU pour subvenir aux besoins d'un seul habitant

Imagine maintenant que la demande soit telle qu'on passerait au tout bio
tu crois que tu serais capable d'assurer ta pitance (lgumes, olagineux, produits sucriers, fruits, viande, lait,crales et oeufs)
 365 jours par an en disposant de cette seule surface (un carr d'environ 68 mtres de ct) pour toi tout seul et en la grant de seule manire biologique ?
Je ne parle ni de main d'oeuvre, ni de cots, ni de l'aspect peu pratique, ni mme d'eau, ...(je t'en fais grce) ... juste de possibilit (mode bio) sur une telle surface.
La chose est toutefois possible (on le voit bien) avec l'approche non bio !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> + de demandes >>> + d'offres>>> Prix moins chers ! CQFD !


C'est valable s'il n'y a pas d'obstacles  l'augmentation de la production.

Or, le problme du bio c'est que le modle n'est pas extensible  l'ensemble de la production.

Donc oui, la part du bio va augmenter, c'est certain, mais penser qu'elle prsentera un jour une part substantielle de l'agriculture est illusoire. Ou alors, on reviendra  des niveau de consommation d'avant la guerre.

----------


## dams78

> Ah !
> 
> Alors :
> * ===>> c'est ignorer les lois des marchs ! (elles sont le contraire, syurtout lorsque l'offre ne peut suivre !)
> 
> ** ===>> "*quilibre"* ? ..... Tiens ! ... Change donc ce mot pour le mot "*limite*" et tu te rapprocheras enfin de certaines ralits


L'offre actuelle est bien en plein boom, pour la demande je sais pas trop, j'imagine qu'elle est proportionnelle sinon on aurait pas tous ces investissements. Ok on peut utiliser le mot limite si tu veux, moi tant qu'on me permet de consommer ce que je veux a me va  :;):  Maintenant savoir  combien ce situe "cette limite" bien malin celui qui sera...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Un truc que vous occultez (volontairement ?) c'est la part de production qui est dtruite, non consomme, jete, ...

Avant de dire que l'on ne pourrait pas, il faudrait dj penser  changer notre manire de consommer.

Je n'ai pas de chiffre exact sur la part de perte par rapport  la production, mais je sais que par exemple, dans un super march la perte sur les fruits et lgumes est d'environ 50%.

----------


## babaothe

> Un truc que vous occultez (volontairement ?) c'est la part de production qui est dtruite, non consomme, jete, ...
> 
> Avant de dire que l'on ne pourrait pas, il faudrait dj penser  changer notre manire de consommer.
> 
> Je n'ai pas de chiffre exact sur la part de perte par rapport  la production, mais je sais que par exemple, dans un super march la perte sur les fruits et lgumes est d'environ 50%.


Ah ?
Pourquoi ? tu parles en fonction de quoi ? de tes propres habitudes ? probablement  ::cry:: 
En ce qui me concerne :
- je n'achte pas bio (dit plus haut)
- je mange tout
- je ne jette mme pas les dchets organiques non comestibles ===>> compost

Je constate la mme attitude autour de moi, mis  part en ce qui concerne le compost  ::ccool:: 
Et j'ai beau carquiller les yeux, je ne vois aucune grande surface dans ma ville jetant 50% de ses fruits et lgumes !  :;): 

Je prfrerais par contre voir les clients bouder tout ce qui est emball dans du cellophane, du plastique, de l'aluminium, etc.... Et je regrette de constater que tous les produits bio sont dans ce cas (assurance de l'origine, identification et tiquetage obligent !!!) .  ::roll::

----------


## dams78

> Et j'ai beau carquiller les yeux, je ne vois aucune grande surface dans ma ville jetant 50% de ses fruits et lgumes !


Je m'avancerai pas sur les 50%, mais je pense qu'il a pas tord en parlant de gchis




> Je prfrerais par contre voir les clients bouder tout ce qui est emball dans du cellophane, du plastique, de l'aluminium, etc.... Et je regrette de constater que tous les produits bio sont dans ce cas (assurance de l'origine, identification et tiquetage obligent !!!) .


Ah bon? On va dire que c'est pas le cas de ceux que j'achte (tu trouves plus des trucs en verres, cartons recyclable, etc).

----------


## babaothe

> Je m'avancerai pas sur les 50%, mais je pense qu'il a pas tord en parlant de gchis
> 
> 
> Ah bon? On va dire que c'est pas le cas de ceux que j'achte (tu trouves plus des trucs en verres, cartons recyclable, etc).


1) les pertes ont toujours exist (bio ou non, un produit organique non rapidement vendu subit des dtriorations... et ... le produit bio .... plus vite ....  ::lol:: )
2) o achtes-tu donc tes produits bio non emballs et certifis ? quelle assurance as-tu alors que le rayon o tu les trouves en vrac contient bien des produits bio ? Et quelle assurance a le commerce o tu les achtes que ce que tu as pes vient du rayon non bio (comme tu le lui dis) et non bio (plus cher) ?  ::ccool:: 
Quelle est cette enseigne, afin que je m'y rende pour m'y amuser les jours de pluie ?  ::lol:: 

Ne me dis pas que l'colo que tu veux tre n'hsite pas  faire des quantits de dplacements pour se rendre successivement : dans la boutique uniquement bio de fruits et lgumes, puis dans celle uniquement bio de viande, etc..., hein ! (ce ne serait pas bien du tout !)

----------


## hegros

> Ne me dis pas que l'colo que tu veux tre n'hsite pas  faire des quantits de dplacements pour se rendre successivement : dans la boutique uniquement bio de fruits et lgumes, puis dans celle uniquement bio de viande, etc..., hein ! (ce ne serait pas bien du tout !)


C'est ce que les gens font aux marchs ils suivent le chemin des stands de lgumes viandes poissons pourquoi cela ne serait pas bien ? Il faudrait que les poissonniers vendent aussi des lgumes et du fromage ?

----------


## babaothe

salut hegros

Il y a une norme diffrence entre dplacements entre rayons d'une grande surface (o je ne vois dans ma ville, comme expos plus haut, que des lgumes, fruits,etc...emballs lorsqu'ils sont bio) et se dplacer d'une boutique exclusivement bio  une autre boutique exclusivement bio o il serait alors possible de trouver en vrac (non emballs) des produits bio  ::cry:: 
Dans le premier cas : dplacements  pied d('un rayon  l'autre
Dans le second : sauf rares exceptions ===>> autre type de dplacements, non ?

----------


## souviron34

> Dans le second : sauf rares exceptions ===>> autre type de dplacements, non ?


Mais l o il n'a pas tort, c'est qu'il y a quand mme un certain nombre d'endroits o existent des marchs, avec les producteurs locaux..

 ::D:

----------


## babaothe

> Mais l o il n'a pas tort, c'est qu'il y a quand mme un certain nombre d'endroits o existent des marchs, avec les producteurs locaux..


Je veux bien le croire..; mais aucun de l'espce (spcialiss en tous produits bio uniquement) autour de moi  ::lol:: 
Et j'habite pourtant une ville plutt peuple de gens "trs  l'aise" sur le plan budgtaire  :;):  et qui sont donc plus susceptibles de gourmander de tels produits.
Etonnant ? Cas particulier ? ===>>  ::koi::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais l o il n'a pas tort, c'est qu'il y a quand mme un certain nombre d'endroits o existent des marchs, avec les producteurs locaux..


Parce qu'il habite pas  Paris  ::P:

----------


## souviron34

> Parce qu'il habite pas  Paris


bof.. Y'en a aussi  Paris : le march d'Aligre, le march sur le Boulevard de la Villette, sur le Boulevard de Belleville, sur le cours Voltaire, rue du Commerce, Place des Ternes, Place des Ftes, et j'en passe des dizaines.....

Faut ouvrir les yeux... Y'en a presque tous les jours  cetains endroits, mme  Paris..

----------


## babaothe

> bof.. Y'en a aussi  Paris : le march d'Aligre, le march sur le Boulevard de la Villette, sur le Boulevard de Belleville, sur le cours Voltaire, rue du Commerce, Place des Ternes, Place des Ftes, et j'en passe des dizaines.....
> 
> Faut ouvrir les yeux... Y'en a presque tous les jours  cetains endroits, mme  Paris..


A Paris, peut-tre ! 
Mais voil (je le rpte) pas l o je vis (agglomration de 105 km)
Ici : on ne trouve aucun groupe de commerces proches les uns des autres et uniquement ddis aux produits organiques bio frais (fruits, lgumes, etc...).
Ainsi donc, non seulement les produits bio frais sont forcment presque toujours emballs pour les distinguer des autres (non bio) vendus, eux, en vrac, mais galement, il me faudrait parcourir plus de 10 kms  pour me rendre d'une boutique entirement bio  l'autre. Et si l'on prend maintenant en considration qu'il vaut mieux manger non-bio "frais" plutt que bio aprs sjour au "frigo" (ce n'est pas moi, qui l'affirme, mais tous les ditticiens !), ma foi ... il me faudrait compter avec au moins 5 fois ce dplacement/parcours par semaine !

J'espre avoir t clair  ::lol:: 

EDIT : je viens de calculer, compas en mains : ce ne sont pas 10, mais 17 kms qu'il me faudrait faire chaque fois !
Et il ne peut tre espr qu'une "mode" viendrait modifier cette donne ! On ne trouve plus une denre devenue ici trs chre : terrains constructibles (mme pour construire des logements sociaux, principal problme du Maire). Pour en avoir un, on en est arriv  acheter ( un prix dont il vaut mieux ne pas parler !), dmolir et reconstruire  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> bof.. Y'en a aussi  Paris [...] Faut ouvrir les yeux... Y'en a presque tous les jours  cetains endroits, mme  Paris..


Et tu le trouves o le temps pour aller au march?  :8O:

----------


## babaothe

> Et tu le trouves o le temps pour aller au march?


salut

l o l'on trouve de l'nergie  bon march (sans jeu de mots)  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Et tu le trouves o le temps pour aller au march?


Comme partout...

Es-tu en train de dire que personne n'a jamais le temps d'aller faire ses courses entre 7h (voire 6h30) du matin et 19h ?

Parce que l, tu ngliges simplement environ 80% de la population..  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> 1) les pertes ont toujours exist (bio ou non, un produit organique non rapidement vendu subit des dtriorations... et ... le produit bio .... plus vite .... )
> 2) o achtes-tu donc tes produits bio non emballs et certifis ? quelle assurance as-tu alors que le rayon o tu les trouves en vrac contient bien des produits bio ? Et quelle assurance a le commerce o tu les achtes que ce que tu as pes vient du rayon non bio (comme tu le lui dis) et non bio (plus cher) ? 
> Quelle est cette enseigne, afin que je m'y rende pour m'y amuser les jours de pluie ? 
> 
> Ne me dis pas que l'colo que tu veux tre n'hsite pas  faire des quantits de dplacements pour se rendre successivement : dans la boutique uniquement bio de fruits et lgumes, puis dans celle uniquement bio de viande, etc..., hein ! (ce ne serait pas bien du tout !)


1) Oui les pertes ont toujours existes mais je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire c'est qu'on pourrait faire des efforts dessus, quand tu vas au march et que ton commerant t'offre un melon parce qu'il n'est plus bon  la vente, a s'appelle bien viter de gcher? Et je pense que tu peux trouver d'autre exemple.

2) O est ce que j'ai dit que c'tait pas emball? 
J'ai au contraire dit que les produits bio utilisaient des emballages en verre ou en carton recycl.
Maintenant mes enseignes sont assez varies, mais rassures toi mon impact carbonique est trs trs faible. Pour info j'habite dans une ville de 38.000 habitants (donc pas  Paris...), et  5 min  pied de chez moi se trouve un Franprix o tu peux trouver un peu de produits bio, si tu marches encore 5 min tu trouves une boutique La vie Claire o l tu trouves que des produits bio (mais je suis pas trs fan, c'est petit et j'avoue un peu cher), je prfre Biocop qui vient d'ouvrir  5 min de chez moi (en voiture) exactement comme le Carrefour o j'avais l'habitude de faire mes courses. D'ailleurs en parlant de Carrefour, si tu veux tout savoir, tu peux y trouver des produits bio. Enfin pour finir de raconter ma vie, depuis peu j'ai trouv un autre systme : je fais livrer mes courses principales toute les trois semaines (trs pratique et a m'vite de sortir ma voiture) ce qui me permet d'aller ensuite dans mes "boutiques bio" et autre petits commerants (qui eux vendent de la qualit  un prix correct) pour acheter les produits du quotidien quand je rentre du boulot.

Comme tu le vois au final, l'effort fournit n'est pas si norme que a et pourrait certainement tre encore plus important (a viendra petit  petit) mais je pense que c'est dj un bon dbut.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Es-tu en train de dire que personne n'a jamais le temps d'aller faire ses courses entre 7h (voire 6h30) du matin et 19h ?


Personne, certainement pas, mais pas grand-monde dans mon entourage n'a le temps d'aller au march. Perso, je fais mes courses en 1h une fois par semaine...

----------


## babaothe

Bien videmment, que l'on peut trouver des produits frais bio dans toutes les grandes surfaces ! (je l'ai dit plus haut).
Ce n'est pas la nature de l'emballage, que je reproche surtout, mais le fait que, ne permettant pas le choix de la quantit ncessaire, il est l'une des causes principales de "gachis" ensuite  ::D:  . L'emballage lui-mme, non toujours mis dans la poubelle adquate (h oui !... mme quand elle est l ...) n'est pas de nature  me plaire, par ailleurs.
Pour le reste : j'ai dj parl des "itinraires"  comparer pour faire l'ensemble de ses courses! Tu as la chance d'tre dans un contexte o, pour TOI, ce n'est pas significatif ? ===>> Bien. Pas tout le monde !
Mais chacun est ecolo  sa faon ...  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Personne, certainement pas, mais pas grand-monde dans mon entourage n'a le temps d'aller au march. Perso, je fais mes courses en 1h une fois par semaine...


En fait tout dpend ce que tu recherches, l'avantage du march et petits commerants est que tu trouves facilement des bons produits et personnellement je les trouve pas spcialement plus cher. Maintenant c'est sr qu'il faut se motiver le dimanche matin pour y aller, mais bon ya pire comme corve  ::): 




> Bien videmment, que l'on peut trouver des produits frais bio dans toutes les grandes surfaces ! (je l'ai dit plus haut).
> Ce n'est pas la nature de l'emballage, que je reproche surtout, mais le fait que, ne permettant pas le choix de la quantit ncessaire, il est l'une des causes principales de "gachis" ensuite  . L'emballage lui-mme, non toujours mis dans la poubelle adquate (h oui !... mme quand elle est l ...) n'est pas de nature  me plaire, par ailleurs.
> Pour le reste : j'ai dj parl des "itinraires"  comparer pour faire l'ensemble de ses courses! Tu as la chance d'tre dans un contexte o, pour TOI, ce n'est pas significatif ? ===>> Bien. Pas tout le monde !
> Mais chacun est ecolo  sa faon ...


Pour le gchis, a dpend ce que tu achtes (les fruits et lgumes sont  l'unit, en gnral), mais bon comme tu le dis a dpend surtout des gens, moi j'ai pas l'impression de gcher la nourriture. Quand au tri slectif... c'est vrai que c'est tellement compliqu de mettre les cartons et autre emballage dans une poubelle diffrente...
Sinon effectivement moi j'ai la chance d'avoir beaucoup de chose  proximit (je m'en rend compte ayant vcu dans une petit village chez mes parents), mais c'est pour a que je prcisais que mme  Carrefour tu peux trouver (de plus en plus) des produits bio.

----------


## babaothe

> ...
> les fruits et lgumes sont  l'unit, en gnral
> ...


Ah !
1) je m'en vais alors de ce pas sermonner "Karre fr", "LEU Clair" et "tutti quanti" de ne pas prsenter des emballages contenant : une seule banane ici, un seul poireau l, une seule carotte ici, etc...
Ah mais ... grce  toi, je vais les mettre au pas, ces zigs-l  ::D: 
2) ainsi donc, Mme Dupont achtera pour sa famille compose de 5 personnes, 10 produits emballs, chaque emballage contenant 1 carotte ? (2 carottes par personne) ...
Et (bien sr) elle saura (elle connait a par coeur) distinguer l'emballage putrescible (ventuellement) de ces produits de ceux, non-putrescibles mais parfaitement ressemblants, de produits non bio. Et, dans la mesure o elle saura ( l'aide d'analyseurs spciaux, probablement) choisir la bonne poubelle, bien sr, les services de traitement sauront  leur tour dterminer sans faille et(  l'aide d'analyseurs spciaux, si le contenu de sa poubelle peut tre utilis pour faire du compost ou si, au contraire, l'ensemble du contenu de la poubelle doit tre "cart" (car l, en bout de chane,  est presque toujours le vrai problme). Alors Mme Dupont, plus avertie que d'autres sur ces "petits dtail de rien du tout", dcidera qu'il serait peut-tre plus intelligent de mettre l'emballage plastique ou "paraissant carton" dans la poubelle des emballages "plastiques" (au fait : mous ou durs ?), compromettant ainsi gravement le recyclage des matires plastiques. Etc... Etc... ::ccool::

----------


## dams78

> Ah !
> 1) je m'en vais alors de ce pas sermonner "Karre fr", "LEU Clair" et "tutti quanti" de ne pas prsenter des emballages contenant : une seule banane ici, un seul poireau l, une seule carotte ici, etc...
> Ah mais ... grce  toi, je vais les mettre au pas, ces zigs-l 
> 2) ainsi donc, Mme Dupont achtera pour sa famille compose de 5 personnes, 10 produits emballs, chaque emballage contenant 1 carotte ? (2 carottes par personne) ...
> Et (bien sr) elle saura (elle connait a par coeur) distinguer l'emballage putrescible (ventuellement) de ces produits de ceux, non-putrescibles mais parfaitement ressemblants, de produits non bio. Et, dans la mesure o elle saura ( l'aide d'analyseurs spciaux, probablement) choisir la bonne poubelle, bien sr, les services de traitement sauront  leur tour dterminer sans faille et(  l'aide d'analyseurs spciaux, si le contenu de sa poubelle peut tre utilis pour faire du compost ou si, au contraire, l'ensemble du contenu de la poubelle doit tre "cart" (car l, en bout de chane,  est presque toujours le vrai problme). Alors Mme Dupont, plus avertie que d'autres sur ces "petits dtail de rien du tout", dcidera qu'il serait peut-tre plus intelligent de mettre l'emballage plastique ou "paraissant carton" dans la poubelle des emballages "plastiques" (au fait : mous ou durs ?), compromettant ainsi gravement le recyclage des matires plastiques. Etc... Etc...


1) J'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre o tu veux en venir... Tu les achtes comment tes fruits et lgumes parce que a te surprend tant que a que je dise qu'en gnral on les trouve  l'unit?
2) Pareil l non plus je te suis pas trop, pourquoi tu dis un emballage par fruit / lgume? Maintenant pour ton information lorsqu'un emballage peut tre recycl celui-ci contient le logo (tu sais les deux flches vertes), c'est loin d'tre compliqu je trouve...

----------


## babaothe

> 1) J'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre o tu veux en venir... Tu les achtes comment tes fruits et lgumes parce que a te surprend tant que a que je dise qu'en gnral on les trouve  l'unit?
> 2) Pareil l non plus je te suis pas trop, pourquoi tu dis un emballage par fruit / lgume? Maintenant pour ton information lorsqu'un emballage peut tre recycl celui-ci contient le logo (tu sais les deux flches vertes), c'est loin d'tre compliqu je trouve...


Bon et de manire succincte et trs claire :
1) Je ne trouve  l'unit que ce qui se vend gnralement  l'unit (bio ou non). Et quand bio : emball (forcment) en grande surface et non emball dans uniquement boutiques ddies  la seule vente de produits bio !
2) t'as qu' regarder dans les poubelles (avant traitement) et tu comprendras que le problme est bel et bien prsent !
J'ajoute ceci : c'est  ce point vrai que beaucoup se penchent, depuis quelques mois, sur ce qu'il faudrait mettre en place en matire d'emballage.
>Mais moi, j'en ai maintenant termin dans cette discussion qui tourne  du n'importe quoi, principalement articul autour de "ya qu'", "faut que", .... comme si tous les "yaka" et fautque", que ce soit dans ce domaine ou dans d'autres, n'ont pas largement dmontr et ne dmontrent pas encore, chaque jour, leur "lgret"  !
Bonne chance

----------


## dams78

> Bon et de manire succincte et trs claire :
> 1) Je ne trouve  l'unit que ce qui se vend gnralement  l'unit (bio ou non). Et quand bio : emball (forcment) en grande surface et non emball dans uniquement boutiques ddies  la seule vente de produits bio !
> 2) t'as qu' regarder dans les poubelles (avant traitement) et tu comprendras que le problme est bel et bien prsent !
> J'ajoute ceci : c'est  ce point vrai que beaucoup se penchent, depuis quelques mois, sur ce qu'il faudrait mettre en place en matire d'emballage.
> >Mais moi, j'en ai maintenant termin dans cette discussion qui tourne  du n'importe quoi, principalement articul autour de "ya qu'", "faut que", .... comme si tous les "yaka" et fautque", que ce soit dans ce domaine ou dans d'autres, n'ont pas largement dmontr et ne dmontrent pas encore, chaque jour, leur "lgret"  !
> Bonne chance


1) Mais la seule diffrence d'emballage qu'il y a entre du bio et non bio c'est le matriau utilis (genre carton recyclable, etc). Mais par exemple tu parlais de carottes, si tu les achtes  l'unit, o est la diffrence? Quand tu vas  Carrefour tu prends un sac plastique par aliments?
Je vois toujours pas o tu voulais en venir, mais bon...
2) Oui oui le problme est prsent tout simplement parce que les gens ne font aucun effort : la preuve s'ils n'avaient pas envie de recycler pourquoi se faire chier  mettre des trucs dans la mauvaise poubelle?
Maintenant tu vas pas me dire que regarder sur l'emballage si le logo est prsent est trop compliqu?

Dommage que tu quittes la conversation, c'est toujours intressant d'changer des points de vue surtout si a peut nous faire voluer...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais voil (je le rpte) pas l o je vis (agglomration de 105 km)
> Ici : on ne trouve aucun groupe de commerces proches les uns des autres et uniquement ddis aux produits organiques bio frais (fruits, lgumes, etc...).


Je ne sais pas o tu habites, mais des mini-surfaces bio, o tu trouves tout ce qu'il te faut (un rayon boucherie, un rayon poissonnerie, un rayon lgumes/fruits), ... bref tout ce qu'il te faut, il en existe 3/4 ici, et c'est pas une hyper agglomration !




> (ce n'est pas moi, qui l'affirme, mais tous les ditticiens !)


L, j'ai faillit m'touffer de rires...  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Les ditticiens sont les bons gros charlatans de notre poque. Y a qu' prendre tout leurs bouquins, tudes, y en a pas un qui dit la mme chose, chacun jurant-crachant que lui a raison !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 




> je viens de calculer, compas en mains : ce ne sont pas 10, mais 17 kms qu'il me faudrait faire chaque fois !


17 km, a se fait  pied. C'est bon pour la sant, la marche  pied... c'est un ditticien qui me l'a dit !  :;):

----------


## lvr

La disponibilit des magasins bio est trs variable.

Dans le quartier bobo o j'habite de ma petite ville de 950.000 hab, il ne faut pas aller loin pour en trouver. Plusieurs magasins, et le march local et hebdomadaire avec plusieurs choppes bio o on trouve tout (mise--part la viande bio, difficile  trouver). Bien qu'un peu vallonn les km se parcourent facilement  vlo. Les marchs du samedi et dimanche matin sont trs agrables, on y croise ses potes, des collgues parfois, des voisins, ... et on fait la file aux choppes bio dans la bonne humeur, sachant qu'une petite bire (bio) nous attend  la fin du march.... 

Si je traverse la ville et bien ce beau scnario s'vapore. Il ne reste que le bio pr-emball  l'unit du supermarch ou la voiture pour trouver du bio.

Donc faut tre tolrant. 

Acheter local, acheter de saison, viter les fruits pr-emball, ... tout a me semblent d'autres gestes trs utiles,  la porte de plus de monde.

Par ce qu'acheter des aubergines bio pr-emballes  l'unit, en plein hiver (donc cultives sous serre): finalement, est-ce que cela a un sens ?

----------


## dams78

> La disponibilit des magasins bio est trs variable.
> 
> Dans le quartier bobo o j'habite de ma petite ville de 950.000 hab, il ne faut pas aller loin pour en trouver. Plusieurs magasins, et le march local et hebdomadaire avec plusieurs choppes bio o on trouve tout (mise--part la viande bio, difficile  trouver). Bien qu'un peu vallonn les km se parcourent facilement  vlo. Les marchs du samedi et dimanche matin sont trs agrables, on y croise ses potes, des collgues parfois, des voisins, ... et on fait la file aux choppes bio dans la bonne humeur, sachant qu'une petite bire (bio) nous attend  la fin du march.... 
> 
> Si je traverse la ville et bien ce beau scnario s'vapore. Il ne reste que le bio pr-emball  l'unit du supermarch ou la voiture pour trouver du bio.
> 
> Donc faut tre tolrant. 
> 
> Acheter local, acheter de saison, viter les fruits pr-emball, ... tout a me semblent d'autres gestes trs utiles,  la porte de plus de monde.
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais la manire dont c'est prsent on a l'impression que tout le bio va tre emball " la pice", qu'il faut faire des km en voiture pour en trouver, alors que  ct acheter non bio, c'est dans ces situations la mme chose?

Au final il faut effectivement acheter responsable, et c'est beaucoup de paramtres  prendre en compte et surtout un effort  faire.

----------


## OWickerman

Moi j'habite  la campagne et je vais acheter  la ferme avec mon panier.
 ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

> Moi j'habite  la campagne et je vais acheter  la ferme avec mon panier.


Combien de kilomtres de voiture? Ma soeur est dans le mme cas...

----------


## OWickerman

> Combien de kilomtres de voiture? Ma soeur est dans le mme cas...


C& dpend de ce que je veux, a pied pour les oeufs, salades et autres petites choses, pour la viande (en gros) 10 km, mais une fois tous les 2 mois.

----------

